# Random Christian thought's thread continued ...



## topsyturvy86

> Anyway, topsyturvy86, thanks for responding. I need to take a fresh look at speaking the word to the devil.
> 
> -> topsyturvy86
> 
> 
> Oh, topsy, if you can help me find this specific scripture I'd be so grateful.
> 
> Quote:
> The word says to quote the scripture to cause the devil to flee.
> This is all I can find about the devil fleeing but it does not say he flees from speaking scripture to him but if we resist him.
> 
> Quote:
> Jam 4:7 Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.


 
It says he flee's by resisting him. So how to we resist him? The passage in Ephesians 6 which I posted earlier talks about how we can stand against the wiles of the devil and therefore resist him. It says which should put on the whole amour of God; our only offensive weapon there being the sword of the Spirit which is the word of God.

I don't think there's a specific quote that says we should quote the scripture to the devil but in Ephesians 6, it implies so. The perfect example of how to resist the devil is Jesus's one. He used the word of God and the word only. My personal opinion is we need a firm grasp of the word in order to resist the evil one. He deceives by mixing the truth and lies to confuse and if we don't know the truth, we could get caught up. 

Saying that just reminded me of Nice and Wavy's thread "name the lie ... insert the truth".


----------



## topsyturvy86

Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize the random thoughts thread was already re-created!


----------



## Ms.Honey

topsyturvy86 said:


> It says he flee's by resisting him. So how to we resist him? The passage in Ephesians 6 which I posted earlier talks about how we can stand against the wiles of the devil and therefore resist him. It says which should put on the whole amour of God; our only offensive weapon there being the sword of the Spirit which is the word of God.
> 
> I don't think there's a specific quote that says we should quote the scripture to the devil but in Ephesians 6, it implies so. The perfect example of how to resist the devil is Jesus's one. He used the word of God and the word only. My personal opinion is we need a firm grasp of the word in order to resist the evil one. *He deceives by mixing the truth and lies to confuse and if we don't know the truth, we could get caught up.*
> 
> Saying that just reminded me of Nice and Wavy's thread "name the lie ... insert the truth".


 
Amen. 

The devil tried to confuse the saints with flattering words, philosophies, human reasonings and purposely misusing the scriptures as he did with Eve in the Garden. 

Jesus resisted the temptations of the devil by quoting the Word to him and the devil left Him alone. Only Jesus can defeat the devil and we have to use His Word to defeat the devil. It's the only thing that can stop satan from proceeding and being successful.


----------



## discobiscuits

Topsy, I 'hear' what you are saying. I disagree with some of the statements by some in the other thread as the scriptures don't bear those statements out but TT I hear you. 

I still have not found where the bible implicitly instructs believers to quote the word to the devil for any reason at anytime.  

I will follow Jesus' example in Matthew. If Jesus did it, then it is good enough for me.  As some of us know, the devil is already a defeated foe, we don't have to re-defeat him. I don't have a problem reminding him of that.

I guess that is why Eve failed, because she had no word to quote.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*How obsessed are you?  *

*Do you have an intimate relationship with Jesus or are you merely lukewarm?*
*Do you read the Word all day or just 10 minutes when it is convenient for you?
How much of your money is spent on yourself?*
*How much of your money directed toward the kingdom of God?*
*How much of your time  is dedicated to pursuing your life and your goals?*
*How much of your time is focused on God's work and purposes?*
*How much time to you spend in service toward your fellow person?*

*Guess what??? It's not even about you. It's all about Him!!!!*

*1 Corinthian 10:31 says, So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God.*

*Just food for though. Please spend your energy in God's word instead of responding to this post. I'm not seeking a response. I want you in Christ seeking Him.*

*Be Blessed in Jesus*


----------



## discobiscuits

If a hymnal falls off the back of a pew in an empty church, does it make a sound?

LOL


----------



## topsyturvy86

I'm tired of trying, i'm tired of fighting, i'm tired of being positive and hanging in there, i'm tired of hoping, ... i'm just really tired


----------



## Highly Favored8

topsyturvy86 said:


> I'm tired of trying, i'm tired of fighting, i'm tired of being positive and hanging in there, i'm tired of hoping, ... i'm just really tired


 

Don't give up and do not quit. Try to get rooted in scripture(s) and claim God's promises for your life. Your breakthrough is on it's way.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

WHY OH WHY...do people forget the fruits of the Spirit when trying to extend correction to others?  

Why do people believe that if you're not in someone face about being a "proper" Christian then you're not being a Christian yourself? 

Though we are called to preach the Gospel and follow Christ, we are not called to convict, condemn, or judge anyone. Thats the Holy Spirits place. YOU ARE NOT JESUS. Speak your peace (once preferrably) and let the Holy Spirit do the rest. 

Thank you!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Why can't I find the Blessed Sacrament?  Every time I go, the monstrance is NOT there.  Man!  And why are the arks in this state placed way to the side of the altar?  I don't get it!


----------



## Ms.Honey

Why do people feel that if people don't agree with what they do they are judging them? Why are their unyielding beliefs more Christian-like than someone elses opposing beliefs?


----------



## PinkPebbles

prettyfaceANB said:


> WHY OH WHY...do people forget the fruits of the Spirit when trying to extend correction to others?
> 
> Why do people believe that if you're not in someone face about being a "proper" Christian then you're not being a Christian yourself?
> 
> Though we are called to preach the Gospel and follow Christ, we are not called to convict, condemn, or judge anyone. Thats the Holy Spirits place. YOU ARE NOT JESUS. Speak your peace (once preferrably) and let the Holy Spirit do the rest.
> 
> Thank you!


 
ITA! I believe we are to plant the seed or water the seed and keep it movin. The Holy Spirit can accomplish so much more and Jesus is the only One that can reach the depth of a person's soul. I don't have time or the energy to go tit for tat....I'd rather make room for Jesus to come on in!


----------



## pebbles

Yesterday afternoon, a classmate of my eldest son died from a drug overdose. She was 16 years old. I assumed that everyone knew that taking prescription drugs prescribed for someone else was dangerous, but I guess not. As sad as this is for her classmates and siblings, this is an even bigger tragedy for her parents. She will never graduate from high school, never attend college, never marry and have children... LORD, what parent wants to bury their own child? My heart is so heavy this morning, for everyone directly affected by her death. It's always so sad to see the young grieve and have to come face to face with the possibility of their own mortality. Death knows no age, no race, no titles.

Thank GOD for JESUS.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

pebbles said:


> Yesterday afternoon, a classmate of my eldest son died from a drug overdose. She was 16 years old. I assumed that everyone knew that taking prescription drugs prescribed for someone else was dangerous, but I guess not. As sad as this is for her classmates and siblings, this is an even bigger tragedy for her parents. She will never graduate from high school, never attend college, never marry and have children... LORD, what parent wants to bury their own child? My heart is so heavy this morning, for everyone directly affected by her death. It's always so sad to see the young grieve and have to come face to face with the possibility of their own mortality. Death knows no age, no race, no titles.
> 
> Thank GOD for JESUS.


 

Dear G-d, I'm praying for you and their family.  That's tough. My son lost 5 classmates/friends within 1.5 years (from illness or accidents).  It's so hard on these little ones.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

prettyfaceANB said:


> WHY OH WHY...do people forget the fruits of the Spirit when trying to extend correction to others?
> 
> Why do people believe that if you're not in someone face about being a "proper" Christian then you're not being a Christian yourself?
> 
> Though we are called to preach the Gospel and follow Christ, we are not called to convict, condemn, or judge anyone. Thats the Holy Spirits place. YOU ARE NOT JESUS. Speak your peace (once preferrably) and let the Holy Spirit do the rest.
> 
> Thank you!


 
Sis...its the trivial things that can be some of the greatest spiritual obstacles in the believers walk (I just preached this on Sunday).

I'm a true believer in "don't own something that doesn't belong to you."
Some people just don't understand that though, their idea of sharing the gospel is :hardslap:...literally.

You are a cherished child to the Lord.  Keep your head lifted high and know that you are highly favored of the Lord!

Blessings...always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

pebbles said:


> Yesterday afternoon, a classmate of my eldest son died from a drug overdose. She was 16 years old. I assumed that everyone knew that taking prescription drugs prescribed for someone else was dangerous, but I guess not. As sad as this is for her classmates and siblings, this is an even bigger tragedy for her parents. She will never graduate from high school, never attend college, never marry and have children... LORD, what parent wants to bury their own child? My heart is so heavy this morning, for everyone directly affected by her death. It's always so sad to see the young grieve and have to come face to face with the possibility of their own mortality. Death knows no age, no race, no titles.
> 
> Thank GOD for JESUS.


 
I'm so sorry about this, Pebbles.  It's a tragic thing that has happened to this family.  My heart goes out to all of the family and for you as well.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

PinkPebbles said:


> ITA! I believe we are to plant the seed or water the seed and keep it movin. The Holy Spirit can accomplish so much more and Jesus is the only One that can reach the depth of a person's soul. I don't have time or the energy to go tit for tat....I'd rather make room for Jesus to come on in!


I like that...making room for Jesus to come on in....


----------



## Ms.Honey

*note* if I don't want people in my bedroom don't drag my bed to the middle of a public forum and cry foul because someone believes otherwise.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Has anyone seen the new Pilgrims Progress movie?


----------



## discobiscuits

Why do you come in late, choose a seat in the middle of the row and then hit everyone upside the head with your purse as you walk to your seat and don't say excuse me, sis/bro?  It took a minute to get my twist-out just right.


----------



## Ramya

Some of *us* need to stop blocking and/or hating on other people's blessings. So what Sheila got her blessing even though she was doing xyz? Let her have that. 

Stop squashing folk's spirits. It's ok for others to be happy. 

My goodness.


----------



## msa

If someone doesn't have a church home, where do they pay their tithes? Should they just set it aside until they find a church home? Or use it to do good works like buying clothes/food for the needy?


I think my critical and logical thinking skills combined with my curious/questioning nature are a hindrance in my walk with yahvah and my ability to have total faith.


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice/nasty is NOT a fruit of the spirit.


----------



## Shimmie

pebbles said:


> Yesterday afternoon, a classmate of my eldest son died from a drug overdose. She was 16 years old. I assumed that everyone knew that taking prescription drugs prescribed for someone else was dangerous, but I guess not. As sad as this is for her classmates and siblings, this is an even bigger tragedy for her parents. She will never graduate from high school, never attend college, never marry and have children... LORD, what parent wants to bury their own child? My heart is so heavy this morning, for everyone directly affected by her death. It's always so sad to see the young grieve and have to come face to face with the possibility of their own mortality. Death knows no age, no race, no titles.
> 
> Thank GOD for JESUS.


I'm so sorry to hear this.  I pray the peace of God which surpasses all understanding to en'velope your heart, your son's heart and the hearts of this little girl's parents and those who knew and love her still.  

A little girl she is... snatched from this life and I pray into the new life with Jesus in Heaven.  

Blessings Precious Pebs...


----------



## Shimmie

1star said:


> Why do you come in late, choose a seat in the middle of the row and then hit everyone upside the head with your purse as you walk to your seat and don't say excuse me, sis/bro?
> 
> *It took a minute to get my twist-out just right*.


 
  @ "upside the head"... 

It's so true though.  5stars, I have a whole volume of these pet peeves. 

Such as, why are 'they' having a conversation with someone next to or behind them during praise and worship or when Pastor is speaking. OR.... talk across me to the person sitting on the other side of me, during prayer or when Pastor is speaking or when the Psalmist is ministering.  

And don't tap me on my arm to get my attention just to ask me for a pen or for the time.   It's just rude.  Stay in the Ladies Room with that mess.  

Girl, this is worse than the flat shoes you hate...


----------



## Shimmie

prettyfaceANB said:


> WHY OH WHY...do people forget the fruits of the Spirit when trying to extend correction to others?
> 
> Why do people believe that if you're not in someone face about being a "proper" Christian then you're not being a Christian yourself?
> 
> Though we are called to preach the Gospel and follow Christ, we are not called to convict, condemn, or judge anyone. Thats the Holy Spirits place. YOU ARE NOT JESUS. Speak your peace (once preferrably) and let the Holy Spirit do the rest.
> 
> Thank you!


Hey "PrettyFace".....

Know what?

In spite of and in the midst of it all,

God calls you, Friend


----------



## Shimmie

1star said:


> If a hymnal falls off the back of a pew in an empty church, does it make a sound?
> 
> LOL


Yep,  







It sings........


----------



## pebbles

Shimmie said:


> Yep,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sings........




LOL!  That's the first good laugh I've had in a couple of days!


----------



## pebbles

Thank-you, ladies, for your prayers. Yesterday was a tough day. You know how it is, your children cry and your heart bleeds. That young girls' family is having a very hard time and they can use all the prayers they can get.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

pebbles said:


> Thank-you, ladies, for your prayers. Yesterday was a tough day. You know how it is, your children cry and your heart bleeds. That young girls' family is having a very hard time and they can use all the prayers they can get.


You are welcome, Pebbles.  I totally understand the pain.

Luv you!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

pebbles said:


> Thank-you, ladies, for your prayers. Yesterday was a tough day. You know how it is, your children cry and your heart bleeds. That young girls' family is having a very hard time and they can use all the prayers they can get.


 
:Rose: I thought about you last night and this morning.  Be sure to have a talk with your child about how they are feeling.  It's so very hard for them to process death, even at that age.  I think it's more difficult to face death young.  I know it was difficult for my kids.  I feel so sorry.


----------



## Ms.Honey

Mat 23:27 
Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are like unto whited sepulchres, which indeed appear beautiful outward, but are within full of dead [men's] bones, and of all uncleanness. 
Mat 23:28 
Even so ye also outwardly appear righteous unto men, but within ye are full of hypocrisy and iniquity. 

May the Lord add a blessing to the reading of His word. Amen.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

So I heard a sermon on t.v. last Sunday night by Joel Osteen.  I don't normally watch this kind of television and I was going to turn off the set.  But his words!!!  I couldn't turn the button off quickly enough.  The sermon was Redeeming the Time, #417 and it was so positive, upbeat.  

Anyhoo, I didn't realize this particular website existed, so if you are into such television programming, you can probably find a podcast of your favorites here:

http://www.podfeed.net/podcast/Joel+Osteen+Ministries+Video+Podcast/8006#


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Today's Prayer* 
Lord, Life sure can be a mess sometimes. But over the years, I've learned that often during the worst messes of life, you do the most work on me. I have felt your presence and experienced your power in these times of need. Help me to remember that you are in control and to know when to stop trying to do it all and let you step in to do your work. Thank you for your strength and love. In your name I pray, amen.


----------



## Shimmie

moonglowdiva said:


> *Today's Prayer*
> Lord, Life sure can be a mess sometimes. But over the years, I've learned that often during the worst messes of life, you do the most work on me. I have felt your presence and experienced your power in these times of need. Help me to remember that you are in control and to know when to stop trying to do it all and let you step in to do your work. Thank you for your strength and love. In your name I pray, amen.


 
Beautiful.... absolutely beautiful and from your heart.  It truly touches mine.


----------



## Shimmie

pebbles said:


> Thank-you, ladies, for your prayers. Yesterday was a tough day. You know how it is, your children cry and your heart bleeds. That young girls' family is having a very hard time and they can use all the prayers they can get.


 
"We' love you Pebs.     And this love extends to your sons, and to the parents and loved ones of this dear child.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Thank you God for getting me out of that situation before it was even a situation.  I dodged a big bullet with that one.  Praise God.  Thank you for keeping me out of harms way.


----------



## pebbles

^^^For all the bullets dodged, seen and unseen, Praise The LORD!


----------



## pebbles

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> :Rose: I thought about you last night and this morning.  Be sure to have a talk with your child about how they are feeling.  It's so very hard for them to process death, even at that age. * I think it's more difficult to face death young.  I know it was difficult for my kids.  I feel so sorry.*



I think you're right. It's terrible to see kids grieve. The wake is later this afternoon and the funeral tomorrow morning. It's really been a sad week for everyone. We've been doing a lot of praying and talking. As parents you want to be able to take the hurt away, but there are some things we cannot protect them from. Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers. It helps to have people who understand what you're going through.


----------



## PinkPebbles

I give thanks to Jesus for lifting the scales off of my eyes daily. I'm no longer spiritually blinded. I welcome the spirit of truth.

When God ask His children to obey and trust Him, it's for our protection. In the past, I haven't recevied that one thing yet; because (a) it stiil consumed me or (b) it would have consumed me, and God wanted my heart!


----------



## Ms.Honey

Pro 3:5 *Trust* in the* LORD *with all thine heart; *and lean not unto thine own understanding*. 

Pro 3:6 In *ALL *thy ways acknowledge *Him*, and *He* shall direct thy paths. 

Pro 3:7 *Be not wise in thine own eyes*: fear the LORD, and depart from evil. 

Pro 3:8 It shall be health to thy navel, and marrow to thy bones.

We rely far too much upon our own understanding of what God says. Jesus is our source. He's omniscient, we are not. According to His word we have to acknowledge HIM (seek His counsel) in everything we do before we do it and let Jesus be our guide not our own wisdom and interpretation. Worrying about the outcome when He directs us does hinder us and delays our blessings. 
__________________


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, thank you for the precious lives here on this forum.  

I ask you to specifically bless each one of these beautiful ladies (and gentlemen, that are viewing) with a very special blessing that only you and they know.   

_In each individual blessing..._ 

Let it be the answer to a long awaited prayer.    

Let it be an answer for specific direction or a decison and let it be without despair.  Fill them with your peace and trust for what it entails.

Let them know how beautiful they are inside.  Each with a beauty specifically their very own.  Beauty in both male and female. 

Let them reap an anbundant harvest for seeds they've sown.   

Dig up the fallow ground and destroy the negative seeds which would become weeds that strangle and destroy their Dreams.

Erase the doubts and fears which have attached throughout the years

Erase the hurts and pains and remove the stains of their tears.

Father, bring healing to their personal relationships; let the hearts of husbands, be rekindled with fire for their wives.

Let the wives open their hearts to trust in him.........again, and take hold of their new lives....as 'One.'  Keep watch over them in marriage as the 'Apple of your Eye'. 

Father keep them strong.  Keep them safe.  Keep them pure in heart, pure in trust, pure in learning and retaining knowledge of one another and bless them with 'change' adaptability.  

Let them have have ultimate peace with the _change of seasons_, in their marriages; for no one stays the same.   As by you, we are ordained to grow,  let us discern the seasons and be not fearful for the reasons of necessary change.   Otherwise  life fades into gloom without adapting to change......which is inevitable for all.

Make every season of change, an exciting adventure that each gleefully will share, an anticipated gift which they cannot wait to open and treasure...a gift of life which you have especially designed for them to enjoy and  make good use of, giving you all of the glory, all the while.

Father God, 

Let us not forget your betrothal of your beautiful daughters and sons.    For a Father always betroths His sons and daughters and there is no better Father than you above, which flows with love, unending.  

Betroth your daughters and sons, duly blessed.   Dress them in the finest of splendor for their wedding day and lives as 'One' thereafter.   

Father, endow your daughters hereby named, Brides, with the finest of oils inside and out.  For in, the oil is of the Holy Spirit, without is the oil of gleaming beauty, and throughout is the oil of gladness, which only you can enrich upon them. 

Prepare their dowry, enlarge their trousseaus, enlarge the territory of their husbands,'Be', as they are your sons.    

Let them be owners not renters, let them be Business 'Elect' with success and wisdom which never fails them; let them be givers, not borrowers, let them flourish in the abundance of your gifts, spirit, soul and body, and allow no man to put them assunder.    

For every Bride and Groom, here now and those to be, I thank you Father God, for setting them free, from all despair, and to release each and every care into your sea of forgetfullness.    

Rid them of all strongholds, soul ties, and strife and sin which so easily besets men and women.  Let them be free to flow unceasingly with you, now and into eternity.  

Bless you Father, with all honor and with all due praise and with all of my heart...

In Jesus' Name, 

Amen and Amen.... :heart2:


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Shimmie, what can I say????


----------



## Shimmie

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Shimmie, what can I say????


We just give all the glory unto God our Father who loves us so very, very much.   This is our Season of Ressurection, Forgiveness and New Beginnings.   New Life awaits us and New Joys with Newly Set Foundations.    

God is uprooting the old and replanting the new into His fertile ground, not tilled by man, but by Him.   We can rejoice and be glad in the God whom we have been honored to have chosen us, as His very own to love and to hold within His Heart and Heaven, forever. 

Oh how we love our God who is God and always was and always will be.  Oh how we love our God and how He loves you and me.   Oh how we are so loved, so blessed, so protected.    Oh how we love our God. 

Praise Him, forever.   We love you, Jesus... indeed we do.  :heart2:


----------



## topsyturvy86

Shimmie said:


> Lord, thank you for the precious lives here on this forum.
> 
> I ask you to specifically bless each one of these beautiful ladies (and gentlemen, that are viewing) with a very special blessing that only you and they know.
> 
> _In each individual blessing..._
> 
> Let it be the answer to a long awaited prayer.
> 
> Let it be an answer for specific direction or a decison and let it be without despair. Fill them with your peace and trust for what it entails.
> 
> Let them know how beautiful they are inside. Each with a beauty specifically their very own. Beauty in both male and female.
> 
> Let them reap an anbundant harvest for seeds they've sown.
> 
> Dig up the fallow ground and destroy the negative seeds which would become weeds that strangle and destroy their Dreams.
> 
> Erase the doubts and fears which have attached throughout the years
> 
> Erase the hurts and pains and remove the stains of their tears.
> 
> Father, bring healing to their personal relationships; let the hearts of husbands, be rekindled with fire for their wives.
> 
> Let the wives open their hearts to trust in him.........again, and take hold of their new lives....as 'One.' Keep watch over them in marriage as the 'Apple of your Eye'.
> 
> Father keep them strong. Keep them safe. Keep them pure in heart, pure in trust, pure in learning and retaining knowledge of one another and bless them with 'change' adaptability.
> 
> Let them have have ultimate peace with the _change of seasons_, in their marriages; for no one stays the same. As by you, we are ordained to grow, let us discern the seasons and be not fearful for the reasons of necessary change. Otherwise life fades into gloom without adapting to change......which is inevitable for all.
> 
> Make every season of change, an exciting adventure that each gleefully will share, an anticipated gift which they cannot wait to open and treasure...a gift of life which you have especially designed for them to enjoy and make good use of, giving you all of the glory, all the while.
> 
> Father God,
> 
> Let us not forget your betrothal of your beautiful daughters and sons. For a Father always betroths His sons and daughters and there is no better Father than you above, which flows with love, unending.
> 
> Betroth your daughters and sons, duly blessed. Dress them in the finest of splendor for their wedding day and lives as 'One' thereafter.
> 
> Father, endow your daughters hereby named, Brides, with the finest of oils inside and out. For in, the oil is of the Holy Spirit, without is the oil of gleaming beauty, and throughout is the oil of gladness, which only you can enrich upon them.
> 
> Prepare their dowry, enlarge their trousseaus, enlarge the territory of their husbands,'Be', as they are your sons.
> 
> Let them be owners not renters, let them be Business 'Elect' with success and wisdom which never fails them; let them be givers, not borrowers, let them flourish in the abundance of your gifts, spirit, soul and body, and allow no man to put them assunder.
> 
> For every Bride and Groom, here now and those to be, I thank you Father God, for setting them free, from all despair, and to release each and every care into your sea of forgetfullness.
> 
> Rid them of all strongholds, soul ties, and strife and sin which so easily besets men and women. Let them be free to flow unceasingly with you, now and into eternity.
> 
> Bless you Father, with all honor and with all due praise and with all of my heart...
> 
> In Jesus' Name,
> 
> Amen and Amen.... :heart2:


 
... and Amen and Amen! Thank u Shimmie


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Lord, thank you for the precious lives here on this forum.
> 
> I ask you to specifically bless each one of these beautiful ladies (and gentlemen, that are viewing) with a very special blessing that only you and they know.
> 
> _In each individual blessing..._
> 
> Let it be the answer to a long awaited prayer.
> 
> Let it be an answer for specific direction or a decison and let it be without despair. Fill them with your peace and trust for what it entails.
> 
> Let them know how beautiful they are inside. Each with a beauty specifically their very own. Beauty in both male and female.
> 
> Let them reap an anbundant harvest for seeds they've sown.
> 
> Dig up the fallow ground and destroy the negative seeds which would become weeds that strangle and destroy their Dreams.
> 
> Erase the doubts and fears which have attached throughout the years
> 
> Erase the hurts and pains and remove the stains of their tears.
> 
> Father, bring healing to their personal relationships; let the hearts of husbands, be rekindled with fire for their wives.
> 
> Let the wives open their hearts to trust in him.........again, and take hold of their new lives....as 'One.' Keep watch over them in marriage as the 'Apple of your Eye'.
> 
> Father keep them strong. Keep them safe. Keep them pure in heart, pure in trust, pure in learning and retaining knowledge of one another and bless them with 'change' adaptability.
> 
> Let them have have ultimate peace with the _change of seasons_, in their marriages; for no one stays the same. As by you, we are ordained to grow, let us discern the seasons and be not fearful for the reasons of necessary change. Otherwise life fades into gloom without adapting to change......which is inevitable for all.
> 
> Make every season of change, an exciting adventure that each gleefully will share, an anticipated gift which they cannot wait to open and treasure...a gift of life which you have especially designed for them to enjoy and make good use of, giving you all of the glory, all the while.
> 
> Father God,
> 
> Let us not forget your betrothal of your beautiful daughters and sons. For a Father always betroths His sons and daughters and there is no better Father than you above, which flows with love, unending.
> 
> Betroth your daughters and sons, duly blessed. Dress them in the finest of splendor for their wedding day and lives as 'One' thereafter.
> 
> Father, endow your daughters hereby named, Brides, with the finest of oils inside and out. For in, the oil is of the Holy Spirit, without is the oil of gleaming beauty, and throughout is the oil of gladness, which only you can enrich upon them.
> 
> Prepare their dowry, enlarge their trousseaus, enlarge the territory of their husbands,'Be', as they are your sons.
> 
> Let them be owners not renters, let them be Business 'Elect' with success and wisdom which never fails them; let them be givers, not borrowers, let them flourish in the abundance of your gifts, spirit, soul and body, and allow no man to put them assunder.
> 
> For every Bride and Groom, here now and those to be, I thank you Father God, for setting them free, from all despair, and to release each and every care into your sea of forgetfullness.
> 
> Rid them of all strongholds, soul ties, and strife and sin which so easily besets men and women. Let them be free to flow unceasingly with you, now and into eternity.
> 
> Bless you Father, with all honor and with all due praise and with all of my heart...
> 
> In Jesus' Name,
> 
> Amen and Amen.... :heart2:


Awesome prayer from an awesome woman of God!

Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It's wonderful to be free in Jesus!

I'm free and I'm soaring higher and higher in HIM!

Hallelujah...thank you, Jesus!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Dear Father in Heaven, Please work in me today to ripen the fruit of the Spirit. Help me to bear this fruit in my life...to show and share love, joy, and peace; to be long-suffering, gentle, and good; to have strong faith; to be meek and temperate, slow to speak and quick to listen. I want to walk in the Spirit so that my life will be pleasing to you and a light in the darkness, that the world may know that You are God. With praise and thanksgiving, in the name of Jesus. Amen*


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awesome prayer from an awesome woman of God!
> 
> Amen!


I take after you...


----------



## Shimmie

topsyturvy86 said:


> ... and Amen and Amen! Thank u Shimmie


  Right back at you, Precious Topsy


----------



## divya

May God bless all of you beautiful ladies! I thank God for you all and for this forum.

*Numbers 6:24-26* _The LORD bless thee, and keep thee: The LORD make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:The LORD lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace. _


----------



## Nice & Wavy

divya said:


> May God bless all of you beautiful ladies! I thank God for you all and for this forum.
> 
> *Numbers 6:24-26* _The LORD bless thee, and keep thee: The LORD make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:The LORD lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace. _


Awww...thank you, sis.  And may the Lord bless you as well and may you prosper in abundance in every area of your life!


----------



## Shimmie

divya said:


> May God bless all of you beautiful ladies! I thank God for you all and for this forum.
> 
> *Numbers 6:24-26* _The LORD bless thee, and keep thee: The LORD make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:The LORD lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace. _


 
:blowkiss:    

God bless you richly Divya...


----------



## Ms.Honey

Luke 20:1 And it came to pass, [that] on one of those days, as he taught the people in the temple, and preached the gospel, the chief priests and the scribes came upon [him] with the elders,  

Luke 20:2 And spake unto him, saying, Tell us, by what authority doest thou these things? or who is he that gave thee this authority?  

Luke 20:3 And he answered and said unto them, I will also ask you one thing; and answer me:  

Luke 20:4 The baptism of John, was it from heaven, or of men?  

Luke 20:5 And they reasoned with themselves, saying, If we shall say, From heaven; he will say, Why then believed ye him not?

Luke 20:6 But and if we say, Of men; all the people will stone us: for they be persuaded that John was a prophet.  

Luke 20:7 And they answered, that they could not tell whence [it was].  

Luke 20:8 And Jesus said unto them, Neither tell I you by what authority I do these things.  

Luke 20:19 And the chief priests and the scribes the same hour sought to lay hands on him; and they feared the people: for they perceived that he had spoken this parable against them.  


May the Lord add a blessing to the reading of HIS word. Amen.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Jesus, I love you.  Thank you for being faithful.


----------



## Ms.Honey

Heaven is hotter than hell is because God is a *consuming* fire.

 Being in His presence purifies us as pure silver and gold.


----------



## discobiscuits

..........


----------



## MA2010

Psalm 51:11
"Do not cast me from your presence or take your Holy Spirit from me".


I need my spiritual counselor to guide me every day in all that I do. Stay with me always.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

The just will flourish like the palm tree, like the Cedar of Lebanon shall he grow"  (Psalm 92:13)


"But love is always new. Regardless of whether we love once, twice, or a dozen times in our life, we always face a brand-new situation. Love can consign us to hell or to paradise, but it always takes us somewhere. We simply have to accept it, because it is what nourishes our existence. If we reject it, we die of hunger, because we lack the courage to stretch out a hand and pluck the fruit from the branches of the tree of life. We have to take love where we find it, even if that means hours, days, weeks of disappointment and sadness. 

_*The moment we begin to seek love, love begins to seek us. And to save us*_." 

— Paulo Coelho (By the River Piedra I Sat Down and Wept)


----------



## Ms.Honey

Mat 15:7 [Ye] hypocrites, well did Esaias prophesy of you, saying,  

Mat 15:8 *This people draweth nigh unto me with their mouth, and honoureth me with [their] lips; but their heart is far from me.  *

Mat 15:9 *But in vain they do worship me, teaching [for] doctrines the commandments of men.  *


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I am finding that the more I get into His word the more I am changing. I read my Bible daily and I have been since August. I have a question concerning spiritual gifts. I'll come back later to address my question. If you focus on Philippian 4:8 daily You will be changed.*


----------



## msa

why is my church on facebook? why why why?


----------



## discobiscuits

..........


----------



## Ms.Honey

Act 4:13 Now when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were unlearned and ignorant men, they marvelled; and they took knowledge of them, that they had been with Jesus.  

Act 4:14 And beholding the man which was healed standing with them, they could say nothing against it.  

Act 4:15 But when they had commanded them to go aside out of the council, they conferred among themselves, 

Act 4:16 Saying, What shall we do to these men? for that indeed a notable miracle hath been done by them [is] manifest to all them that dwell in Jerusalem; and we cannot deny [it].  

Act 4:17 *But that it spread no further among the people, let us straitly threaten them, that they speak henceforth to no man in this name.  *

*Act 4:18 And they called them, and commanded them not to speak at all nor teach in the name of Jesus.  

Act 4:19 But Peter and John answered and said unto them, Whether it be right in the sight of God to hearken unto you more than unto God, judge ye.  

Act 4:20 For we cannot but speak the things which we have seen and heard.  

Act 4:21 So when they had further threatened them, they let them go, finding nothing how they might punish them, because of the people: for all [men] glorified God for that which was done.  *

May the Lord add a blessing to the reading and hearing of His holy word. Amen.


----------



## Ms.Honey

Act 4:22 For the man was above forty years old, on whom this miracle of healing was shewed. 

Act 4:23 And being let go, they went to their own company, and reported all that the chief priests and elders had said unto them.  

*Act 4:24 And when they heard that, they lifted up their voice to God with one accord, and said, Lord, thou [art] God, which hast made heaven, and earth, and the sea, and all that in them is:  

Act 4:25 Who by the mouth of thy servant David hast said, Why did the heathen rage, and the people imagine vain things?  

Act 4:26 The kings of the earth stood up, and the rulers were gathered together against the Lord, and against his Christ.  

Act 4:27 For of a truth against thy holy child Jesus, whom thou hast anointed, both Herod, and Pontius Pilate, with the Gentiles, and the people of Israel, were gathered together,  

Act 4:28 For to do whatsoever thy hand and thy counsel determined before to be done.  

Act 4:29 And now, Lord, behold their threatenings: and grant unto thy servants, that with all boldness they may speak thy word,  

Act 4:30 By stretching forth thine hand to heal; and that signs and wonders may be done by the name of thy holy child Jesus.  

Act 4:31 And when they had prayed, the place was shaken where they were assembled together; and they were all filled with the Holy Ghost, and they spake the word of God with boldness.  *

Act 4:32 And the multitude of them that believed were of one heart and of one soul: neither said any [of them] that ought of the things which he possessed was his own; but they had all things common.  

Act 4:33 And with great power gave the apostles witness of the resurrection of the Lord Jesus: and great grace was upon them all.  

*May the Lord add a blessing to the reading and hearing of His holy word. Amen.*


----------



## moonglowdiva

*But seek first the kingdom and his righteousness and all these things will be given to you as well. Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself, each day has enough touble of its own.*

*Matthew 6:34-34*


----------



## Ms.Honey

Act 16:16 *And it came to pass, as we went to prayer, a certain damsel possessed with a spirit of divination met us*, which brought her masters much gain by soothsaying:  

Act 16:17 *The same followed Paul and us, and cried, saying,* These men are the servants of the most high God, which shew unto us the way of salvation.  

Act 16:18 *And this did she many days. But Paul, being grieved, turned and said to the spirit, I command thee in the name of Jesus Christ to come out of her. And he came out the same hour.  *

*May the Lord add a blessing to the reading and hearing of His holy word. Amen.*


----------



## PinkPebbles

I received this from Pastor Gregory's 40 day fast from "Wrong Thinking" 

It reminds us that we have "power" and wanted to share....

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DAY 28
[/FONT]​*Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “Why me?”.*  When something doesn’t go our way, its easy to feel sorry for ourselves AND to feel that God and life are not fair.  And while life isn’t always fair, God will always be good to you!

*Lets change this mindset TODAY:* 
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Prepare your mind for battle.*  The devil wants you to question yourself and question God.  1 Timothy 6:12 says, “Fight the good fight of faith”.  You win the battle when you hold on to God’s Word no matter what happens to you or around you.

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Recognize you’re a target of the enemy.*  Satan REALIZES how *powerful you are,* so he tries to bring affliction and persecution to steal the Word from your heart. Mark 4:15.

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Refuse to feel guilty when things don’t go your way.*  Stop beating yourself up and blaming yourself.  Its not about ‘what’s wrong with you’ or ‘why you’re being picked on.’ You are a threat to the kingdom of darkness, which makes you a high value target. [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Know your authority.*  YOU HAVE POWER OVER THE ENEMY (Luke 10:19).  Submit to God (and His Word); Resist the devil. And he will flee—James 4:7. [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Believe in the power of God’s intervention.* Genesis 50:20—what was meant for evil, God will turn to good.  We’ll stop asking “why” and “why me”, when we TRUST God.  He can turn any situation around, if we surrender it to Him. [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Fix your eyes of Jesus—*Hebrews 12:2.  He will finish what He started in your life.  And get the focus off YOU and on HIM.  Joy and confidence will come from that.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]
*THINK IT & SAY IT:
*I will fight the fight of faith by holding on to the Word of God. I have authority over the devil and his guilt, and I resist him with the Word of God.  I expect God to turn my situation around, and will not act like the victim.  I am more than a conqueror and my eyes are on Him, in Jesus’ Name. [FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Those clogged gutters caused you such unrelenting stress, insomnia and generalized grief and you thought you had been abandoned.  Dummy, clean the gutters.  G-d will take care of the rest...and the car.  Oh boy.  Another case in point...G-d expects you to use that brain!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Wouldnt it to cool to walk where Jesus walked?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

"I acknowledge my transgressions," says David. If I admit my fault, then Thou wilt pardon it. Let us never assume that if we live good lives we will be without sin; our lives should be praised only when we continue to beg for pardon. But men are hopeless creatures, and the less they concentrate on their own sins, the more interested they become in the sins of others. They seek to criticize, not to correct. Unable to excuse themselves, they are ready to accuse others.

-St. Augustine-


"...our lives should be praised only when we continue to beg for pardon..."  That is so very beautiful - the essence of the walk.  What spirituality!


----------



## Ramya

Wow it's amazing how God works! Confirmation after confirmation . I get it Lord, I'm listening


----------



## Ms.Honey

*Dear Sweet, Precious, Lord Jesus the Christ,

 O LORD our Lord, how excellent is thy name in all the earth! who hast set thy glory above the heavens.  
Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings hast thou ordained strength because of thine enemies, that thou mightest still the enemy and the avenger. 
When I consider thy heavens, the work of thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which thou hast ordained; 
What is man, that thou art mindful of him? and the son of man, that thou visitest him? 
For thou hast made him a little lower than the angels, and hast crowned him with glory and honour.
Thou madest him to have dominion over the works of thy hands; thou hast put all [things] under his feet: 
All sheep and oxen, yea, and the beasts of the field; 
The fowl of the air, and the fish of the sea, [and whatsoever] passeth through the paths of the seas.
O LORD our Lord, how excellent [is] thy name in all the earth!  

Psalms 8

May the Lord add a blessing to the reading and hearing of His holy word. Amen. *


----------



## topsyturvy86

I can't stand my b0thers girlfriend, I really can't. She rubs me ff the wr0ng way and really irritates and gets under my skin. As a Christian, I d0n't knw if I shld feel this way abwt s0me0ne. Yes, I have prayed 0n it. I dnt knw if I sh0uld just try t0 kill the feelings  0r try and get t0 the b0ttt0m 0f why I dislike/can't stand her s0 much.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Peut-etre je serais batisee' dans l'eglise des coptes.  Et en plus, je crois que D--u va repondre a mes prieres!!!  Demain, j'y vais,chez les coptes et je me sens marveilleuse en ce moment.  Al hamdu illah.


----------



## divya

Christian family can be even closer than your own blood. What a difference Christ makes!


----------



## discobiscuits

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Peut-etre je serais batisee' dans l'eglise des coptes.  Et en plus, je crois que D--u va repondre a mes prieres!!!  Demain, j'y vais,chez les coptes et je me sens marveilleuse en ce moment.  Al hamdu illah.



Why? Is the service in English? You're getting baptized there? Did I understand you? Girl, you are funny.


----------



## Ramya

I would rather be deemed judgmental and keep His commandments than to have a "everything goes" mentality.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

1star said:


> Why? Is the service in English? You're getting baptized there? Did I understand you? Girl, you are funny.


 

I'm sorry, sometimes it's the moment a thought comes to me..and I had been surfing a website in French.  Well, it's normally in Coptic, Arabic and English!!!!   Today, in English.  I hadn't been to an orthodox service in a few and WHEW!  My littlest kept asking me, "is it over yet?"  LOLOL.  3 hour liturgy.  My eyes were glazing over at one point and the altar server was looking ahahaha.  But it was great.  Imagine, a congregation full of Egyptians with a sprinkling of Ethiopians and a dab of Americans.  It was nice.  We ate foul, felafel, humus, olives and pita before Sunday School.  

It all made feel like "old" days and Ethios were everywhere.  Not so prevalent over here. I'm sure the sprinkling of them are suffering in Pittsburgh.  I hate to say it but it's so incredibly non-colored.  Sometimes, I wanna move to Oklahoma to Indian Country (and attend a Coptic church ).  That's what's so nice about being who I am.  I no longer fight it.   Both sides grip tightly and I love them equally.

I love it when kids were welcomed in G-d's house just as they are.  The little kids were so cute and so what, they make a little noise.    G-d knew that when He made babies lolol.  But I felt right at home.  I'm going again for Friday for prayers, then this coming Palm Sunday and Easter (since I missed it in the RCC lol).  It just turned out that this was the time I was going.  Didn't mean to mess us our Gregorian calendar.  Who knows how this will turn out?


----------



## meka

Why oh why does the Word offend self professed Christians? That must mean something isn't right with YOU!!


My pastor used to say that there was a reason it's called issues...it's because IT"S YOU!


----------



## Ramya

meka said:


> Why oh why does the Word offend self professed Christians? That must mean something isn't right with YOU!!
> 
> 
> My pastor used to say that there was a reason it's called issues...it's because IT"S YOU!



lol my church's slogan is "The Word of God is the answer" I always joke that it's the answer just not the one you want to hear.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I plead the Blood of Jesus Christ over my children as they travel and enjoy their vacation with daddy.  I pray that angels will encamp around them on their every step and while they sleep in order to form a protective hedge between them and any danger .  In Jesus name Amen.


----------



## topsyturvy86

I am in awe at the awesomeness of God!


----------



## BrandNew

Bible study was great tonight. My school's ministry is getting back on track finally, thank you Lord!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*This is a prayer request: A few area churches in my community will be doing Easter Dramas (including my church). We got word that one of the churches has had some tradegies, the man that was playing Jesus was lifted 20 odd feet into the air and the harness broke. He landed head first.  He's in the hospital and his stand-in broke both of his arms. Also the costume designer dropped dead from a massive heart attach. Please help me lift my neighbor up in prayer. Also my church's drama. I plead the Blood of Jesus over First Assembly and the cast and crew and  that we are able to win soul for Christ.*


----------



## Ramya

I love Romans 8.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

I really want to grow my hair to hiplength and eventually go natural with it.  G-d, help me to accomplish this in health.


----------



## msa

How long is it going to be someone else's fault that you no longer have a relationship with the Lord?

"If it weren't for (insert church, pastor, minister, family member, old lady in the pew) then I'd still be a Christian".

I'm sorry that someone in your past was not a good representative of His grace and mercy or that they used their position to take advantage of others. But really, that was 20 years ago. It's not their fault that you still choose to turn away from Him. It's yours.


----------



## *Happily Me*

^^hmmm *I*, as a woman,  have chosen not to be a Christian.  


You're making an assumption that I don't have a relationship with God.  Tsk tsk. tsk   Sweetness, I did not turn away from God, I turned away from Christianity.  Two different things *in MY opinion*.

Because this is the Christanity forum, I will leave it at that.  I've been on this board for many years and I respect this forum and the opinions of those who post in here.  Just please don't take what I said and get it twisted.  

Have a nice day, sis.


----------



## Ramya

msa said:


> How long is it going to be someone else's fault that you no longer have a relationship with the Lord?
> 
> "If it weren't for (insert church, pastor, minister, family member, old lady in the pew) then I'd still be a Christian".
> 
> I'm sorry that someone in your past was not a good representative of His grace and mercy or that they used their position to take advantage of others. But really, that was 20 years ago. It's not their fault that you still choose to turn away from Him. It's yours.



It always bothers me when people say things like that. It makes me think they put man on a higher pedestal than our Father. I still don't get it. No man can separate me and my Father.


----------



## msa

This is why random thoughts threads can never stay random.



*Happily Me* said:


> ^^hmmm *I*, as a woman,  have chosen not to be a Christian.
> 
> 
> *You're making an assumption that I don't have a relationship with God.  *Tsk tsk. tsk   Sweetness, I did not turn away from God, I turned away from Christianity.  Two different things *in MY opinion*.
> 
> Because this is the Christanity forum, I will leave it at that.  I've been on this board for many years and I respect this forum and the opinions of those who post in here. * Just please don't take what I said and get it twisted.  *
> 
> Have a nice day, sis.



Let me make this clear,* I was not talking to you or about you.* I don't know how or why you thought that my post was quoting your words, but I assure you it was not. I don't know what you said, when you said it, or how you said it but my post had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with you. If you felt that it did, that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Christianity is a relationship not a religion.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

I wonder how many people actually believe in miracles.


----------



## divya

prettyfaceANB said:


> Christianity is a relationship not a religion.



*James 1:27* - _*Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this*, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world._

True Christianity is religion, but religion as God defines it... Relationship is definitely key. Pure religion involves a relationship with God, so deep that one strives to keep his or her life in accordance with God's will rather than similar to the world.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

divya said:


> *James 1:27* - _*Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this*, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world._
> 
> True Christianity is religion, but religion as God defines it... Relationship is definitely key. Pure religion involves a relationship with God, so deep that one strives to keep his or her life in accordance with God's will rather than similar to the world.


 
We're not talking about the same thing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXKT8IPdvzA&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## divya

prettyfaceANB said:


> We're not talking about the same thing.



I understand what you are trying to say...but Satan and the world has perverted the definition of religion. If you don't have a relationship with God, do you really have true religion?

*ETA:*  Ok, I see the sermon and understand the point.  What he is talking about is legalism, not pure religion as the Bible defines. That's just my belief though.


----------



## divya

Wow...I'm listening to more of the sermon. He said _"religion only leads to pride, despair...it never leads to Jesus."_ That really not what the Bible tells us in James. God defines pure religion for us. I definitely do understand the message he is trying to send forth and agree with the thrust of the sermon, but he is talking about _legalism_. So no, I don't hate religion...I love pure religion. Godly religion. That leads to Jesus.

*James 1:26-27* _If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion is vain. Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world._

He is right though, that it is the love of God that should create in us the desire to love and obey Him.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Tonight was the first night of the Easter Drama. We did a very good job winning souls for Christ Jesus. It was powerful. I will be uploading pics shortly.*


----------



## inthepink

I love how God puts everything together.


----------



## topsyturvy86

I'm in my Country of origin - Nigeria on holiday and it's soo soo hot. My APL relaxed hair's making me hotter and sticking to my back when I sweat ... When im home im thinking of creative ways to wear my hair up and suddenly find myself wishing my hair just grew upwards. And then i'm like, hang on, my natural hair does grow upwards and out. stays well away from my neck and is nicely curled so the sun wouldn't burn my head. It's made me appreciate how perfect God created me. My skin that doesn't get burned easy despite this hot sun, my nose that helps me breath easy with the 32 degree's humidity. I'm beautifully and wonderfully made . I'll try to always think about it this way when I get back 'home' and heavily surrounded by straight mid-back length hair, thin & small noses, and fair skin.


----------



## divya

^^^AMEN!!! That just made me smile. Praise the Lord! What a message to us, that God knows just what He is doing when He makes us. There is nothing wrong with our natural hair, complexion or features. In fact, there is everything right about them...

Enjoy your time back home! God bless.


----------



## topsyturvy86

divya said:


> ^^^AMEN!!! That just made me smile. Praise the Lord! What a message to us, that God knows just what He is doing when He makes us. There is nothing wrong with our natural hair, complexion or features. In fact, *there is everything right about them...*
> 
> Enjoy your time back home! God bless.


 
Thanks girly . I love the bolded! ITA


----------



## moonglowdiva

*He live!!!!!!!*









*
This is the very last scene in the drama. A lot of children gave their lives to Jesus. The 1st pic is we angels in costume behind the scenes. *


----------



## Highly Favored8

Even though, I am very discouraged about a situation(s) in my life at this point, I am so BLESSED to Serve an On Time God!. So, I need to stop it and Praise God any how! Amen!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Jesus!


----------



## moonglowdiva

prettyfaceANB said:


> Jesus!


*When you don't know what else to say; Say the name of Jesus, Say the name so precious, Say the name of Jesus. There's no other name I know that can calm your fears and dry you tears. When you don't know what else to say. Just say the name. He's worthy to be praise!!!!!*


----------



## Precious_1

I love that God is not a man that he should lie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I'm beginning to see whyyyyyyyyyyyy so many don't like to come into the CF.



Well, for those who don't come in here, my pm box is always open to you!


----------



## Evolving78

i am starting two new big things in my life.  i have been through a lot for the past three years, thinking i could never catch a break.  but through the mist of it all, God is carrying me through it.  i am excited and nervous.  i don't want to fail or let myself or anyone down.  my family is counting on me to make this happen.  i pray that i stay focused and on task.  God, please help me through this.  i don't want to struggle like this anymore.  i need a breakthrough.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I've been punk'd....but, I ain't mad at cha


----------



## MrsQueeny

Thank you Lord for all of your many blessings.  I am tired and yet inspired to press on and do YOUR will and not the will of man. Q


----------



## msa

every once in a while I go to temple just so I can hear the Hebrew prayers and songs...it also helps me work on my Hebrew...


----------



## topsyturvy86

Moses was only a man with a shepherds rod, but through God's annointing and his obedience to God's commands, he was able to bring down the mightiest empire in the world. 

When Moses asked God, "who am I?" God's reply was in essence, it doesn't really matter who you are,it's who I am that counts. 

The same power that conquered the grave lives in me and I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. Yes, I can!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Lord, I commit my works unto you, and ask you to establish my thoughts and direct my steps. Let my heart beat with your desires. Deliver me from all wrongdoing and fleshly desires. Keep me under your faithful, loving, and warm wings of love. I praise you, Father, Savior, Deliverer. In Jesus' name.*


----------



## inthepink

I wish I knew some of the ladies from this forum in real life.


----------



## MA2010

Break my heart with what breaks your heart Lord! 

I'm affirming too many unsaved people during my day to day life. Forgive me Lord.


----------



## MA2010

I love this video........I can sing this song all day long!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC7LCWcQZSI&feature=related


----------



## Nice & Wavy

hairlove said:


> I wish I knew some of the ladies from this forum in real life.


 
Pm a few that you have a good relationship with on the forum and exchange info.  That's what I did and you would be surprised at how many good friends I have now because of it


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Me too!


hairlove said:


> I wish I knew some of the ladies from this forum in real life.


----------



## Aggie

Time and time again, I have disappointed You Lord, yet You embrace all of me and calm the racing anxiety the course through my veins. My heart is continually broken with thoughts of how much You really love me, I can never truly understand. 

Only you know how far the east really is from the west and if my heart and mind can fathom it, I can rest in the assurance that Your love for me still extends wayyy beyond that.

Guidance - (*G*od *U* and *I DANCE*) from You is what I require to stay this path to an eternal loving relationship filled with peace, joy and happiness that only You can give me. Please Lord, take the wheel of my life and steer me where You will.

My heart cries YES to You Lord Jesus, this day and everyday, I will live for You, in Your Name, Amen


----------



## Aggie

hairlove said:


> I wish I knew some of the ladies from this forum in real life.


 
DITTO.....


----------



## divya

msa said:


> every once in a while I go to temple just so I can hear the Hebrew prayers and songs...it also helps me work on my Hebrew...



Have you learned entire songs? What is the temple like?


----------



## blazingthru

11 For the grace of God has been revealed, bringing salvation to all people. 12 And we are instructed to turn from godless living and sinful pleasures. We should live in this evil *world with wisdom, righteousness, and devotion to God*, 13 while we look forward with hope to that wonderful day when the glory of our great God and Savior, Jesus Christ, will be revealed. 14 He gave his life to free us from every kind of sin, to cleanse us, and to make us his very own people, totally committed to doing good deeds.


----------



## blazingthru

You must teach these things and encourage the believers to do them. You have the authority to correct them when necessary, so don’t let anyone disregard what you say.


----------



## msa

divya said:


> Have you learned entire songs? What is the temple like?




Oh no I definitely haven't learned entire songs. I can pick out bits and pieces though. I jut like to hear the prayers/songs in the temple setting for some reason. The one I usually visit is in Hollywood...I don't go very often though. Maybe every few months. 

The atmosphere is really fun, like going to hang out with family kind of. I haven't been to an orthodox temple though so that would probably be different.

I learn Hebrew at my church, but it's nice to hear the prayers that have been around thousands of years and to appreciate them in their own context. It makes me feel really connected to God because the words have been so constant for such a long time, whereas the bible has been changed many times.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

He who is at the very bottom...should see clearer
He who is the most abused....should feel deeper
He who is most hated....should love longer
And he who is most mistrusted...should believer stronger 
Because,
He who is the least....will one day be first, but only if he sought a higher existence

That is why I hold Jah-people to a higher standard
For we will lose the prize for lack of uniting ...when we drop the ball during the contest


----------



## inthepink

I wish I spoke with more grace.
I wish I knew how to stand up for what I believe.
I wish I had some close Christian friends.
I wish I didn't fall short so often.
I wish I knew how to be more loving.
I wish I didn't have mean thoughts.


----------



## kally

Never ever,ever, love yourself,anyone or anything more then you love God, Jesus or the Holy Spirit because there is a powerful lesson to be learned if you do.


----------



## ChelzBoo

kally said:


> Never ever,ever, love yourself,anyone or anything more then you love God, Jesus or the Holy Spirit because there is a powerful lesson to be learned if you do.




thats deep and very much so true


----------



## Mis007

God is so good. just when you think youve hit rock bottom he picks you back up with more than you could ever imagine. God is good all the time and all the time God is good.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*"Because Moonglowdiva loves me says the Lord," "I will rescue Moonglowdiva; I will protect Moonglowdiva for Moonglowdiva acknowledges my name. God's promise to me. ~ Psalm 91:14*


----------



## msa

Maybe I'm just dense...but I still don't understand how gay marriage has anything to do with me and my salvation.

People have explained all the rationales and bible verses and whatever, and yet, I'm still left with the fact that I'm not gay and therefore will never have a gay marriage...so the whole thing has nothing to do with me. Two gay people getting married doesn't affect me or my salvation in the least. I wonder if I'll be going to hell for not being against it? Hmmmm.


----------



## dicapr

msa said:


> Maybe I'm just dense...but I still don't understand how gay marriage has anything to do with me and my salvation.
> 
> People have explained all the rationales and bible verses and whatever, and yet, I'm still left with the fact that I'm not gay and therefore will never have a gay marriage...so the whole thing has nothing to do with me. Two gay people getting married doesn't affect me or my salvation in the least. I wonder if I'll be going to hell for not being against it? Hmmmm.


 

I've thought the same thing. I do not agree with the lifestyle, but do not allowing them to marry doesn't prevent them from being gay or engaging in homosexual behavior.  Instead of trying to prevent them from marrying, shouldn't we as christians be showing them how God can deliver?


----------



## Qualitee

Why do we have to make God "cool" in order to worship him?


----------



## divya

Qualitee said:


> Why do we have to make God "cool" in order to worship him?



God is cool! 

But yea, I know what you mean though...


----------



## blazingthru

Philippians 2
Unity Through Humility
 1 Therefore if there is any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any affection and mercy, 2 fulfill my joy by being like-minded, having the same love, *being of one accord, of one mind. 3 Let nothing be done through selfish ambition or conceit, but in lowliness of mind let each esteem others better than himself*. 4 Let each of you look out not only for his own interests, but also for the interests of others.


----------



## Highly Favored8

God makes a way out of no way!


----------



## ChelzBoo

god is most present in our lives where he seems most hidden.


----------



## meka

It's a sad day where Christians have to defend our biblically based beliefs to non-believers on a Christian board.


----------



## Ramya

Listening to my pastor talk about microwave ovens and crockpots in relation to sex was a bit erplexed but I got the point.  Hopefully the men were listening.


----------



## meka

Ramya said:


> Listening to my pastor talk about microwave ovens and crockpots in relation to sex was a bit erplexed but I got the point.  Hopefully the men were listening.


 What was the point??? LOL


----------



## inthepink

Ramya said:


> Listening to my pastor talk about microwave ovens and crockpots in relation to sex was a bit erplexed but I got the point.  Hopefully the men were listening.



Oh yikes, I don't even want to know.


----------



## Ramya

meka said:


> What was the point??? LOL



We're studying the differences between God's love and human love and well sex is a part of it lol. He was talking about sex between married couples. He said that men are like microwaves, instantly ready, and finish cooking quickly. Women are like crockpots, they take longer to heat up and longer to cook.  So men need to start treating their wives like crockpots and less like microwaves.


----------



## meka

Ramya said:


> We're studying the differences between God's love and human love and well sex is a part of it lol. He was talking about sex between married couples. He said that men are like microwaves, instantly ready, and finish cooking quickly. Women are like crockpots, they take longer to heat up and longer to cook.  So men need to start treating their wives like crockpots and less like microwaves.


 

A to the Men!!!


----------



## pebbles

meka said:


> A to the Men!!!




LOL!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It's time for true believers to stand up and not back down in the face of adversity...no matter what!

Jesus had to go off on many a 'religious' folk....and at the end of every talk, he turned around and KIM (kept it moving)...if we are to do greater things than He, then we are to do it!!!


----------



## Aggie

Jesus said He'd rather we be either hot or cold but if we are luke warm, He will spit us out of His mouth, therefore we must stand boldly, as soldiers of 'The Cross' against the enemy and *all *his cohorts and fight the good fight of faith in HIM. 

People of the most High God, broad is the way that leads to destruction and there are many who travel that path, but narrow is the way (through Jesus Christ, our Saviour) that leads to truth and life and there are few who find it. It's alright to travel this latter road that only a few travel and it may feel lonely at times, but we know that the Holy Spirit is there right beside us for not just half, but the whole journey. It gets so tired sometimes, but the alternative is NOT AN OPTION so my heart's cry tonight is 


*"COME LORD JESUS!!!"*​


----------



## ChelzBoo

ima need people to realize that they cant stradle the fence for forever.
one foot in the bar/club, one foot in church on sunday.
to me thats soo dangerous.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Has anyone read the book No More Sheets: The Truth About Sex?*


----------



## moonglowdiva

*^^ I at that juncture in my life.*


----------



## inthepink

moonglowdiva said:


> *Has anyone read the book No More Sheets: The Truth About Sex?*



No.  What is it about?


----------



## inthepink

I wish people would at least consider Christ as their solution.


----------



## MrsQueeny

I received an awesome testimony today. God has been moving in such an awesome way in my life all week long. No matter what man says about me, only what God says matters!!! Q


----------



## moonglowdiva

hairlove said:


> No. What is it about?


* This book was written by Juanita Bynum and it is her story about dealing with soul ties and overcoming soul ties and following God's will. *


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Greater is He who lives in me, then he who is in this world!


----------



## La Colocha

Im tired of fighting lord but your will must be done not mine. Please give me the strength to keep going and grant me thy peace.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

If Christians take their eyes off the Kingdom purpose…preaching the Gospel…no other agenda will make a difference that counts.  Watch who you follow in these last days, for even the elect can be deceived!


----------



## inthepink

Lord, I know you have some great guy out there who's preparing to me meet me but please please please help me not to feel sad and unworthy when I think about it.


----------



## divya

Lord, I need you now! Please get me through this crazy thing called LIFE!


----------



## MizzCoco

moonglowdiva said:


> *Dear Father in Heaven, Please work in me today to ripen the fruit of the Spirit. Help me to bear this fruit in my life...to show and share love, joy, and peace; to be long-suffering, gentle, and good; to have strong faith; to be meek and temperate, slow to speak and quick to listen. I want to walk in the Spirit so that my life will be pleasing to you and a light in the darkness, that the world may know that You are God. With praise and thanksgiving, in the name of Jesus. Amen*


 
This is a beautiful prayer...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

G-d often puts us in a situation to experience the negative as a way to teach us about ourselves, not about the faults of the other person.  When people sometimes experience bad times, it's because G-d needs to get our attention to what we're lacking concerning His Kingdom.  In the wise words of Mother Teresa, if we spend so much time criticizing the faults of others, we leave ourselves little time to love them.


----------



## topsyturvy86

I'm so so grateful for the priviledge to know and serve such and awesome God!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm so blessed to be apart of the "Fellowship of the Unashamed!"


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Divya, Crown, Prettyfaceandb, Sunnymyler, Supernova and so many others....I'd like to give you all a "Shout Out*."

You have a skill and gift that I'm in the process of learning, And that is knowing how to debate, presenting your case without taking things personally, or easily offended! You ladies have been consistent in this forum with your mannerism and speech in a way that opens up dialogue and insight on many topics.

Although we may not ALL agree with some things that are presented but the point is how you present the topic, your case, and scripture. I don't know if it has a lot to do with your personality but I just wanted to say it's an excellent skill! If I haven't learned anything else, I'm definitely learning how to debate in a positive and constructive way from you ladies that I now can apply in corporate America. 

I'm going to encourage the youth around me to be a part of their debate team in H.S. and college. It will definitely take one far in life....

Blessings to you all:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Glad I found a church to go to here in South Beach....

Off I go.....


----------



## inthepink

Nice & Wavy said:


> Glad I found a church to go to here in South Beach....
> 
> Off I go.....



Glad I went to a new church last week and actually enjoyed it so I am going back today!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

hairlove said:


> Glad I went to a new church last week and actually enjoyed it so I am going back today!


Awesome, hairlove!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Little 'digs' in posts are not Christ-like at all.


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Little 'digs' in posts are not Christ-like at all.


 
What are 'digs' N&W?


----------



## Amour

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> G-d often puts us in a situation to experience the negative as a way to teach us about ourselves, not about the faults of the other person. When people sometimes experience bad times, it's because G-d needs to get our attention to what we're lacking concerning His Kingdom. In the wise words of Mother Teresa, if we spend so much time criticizing the faults of others, we leave ourselves little time to love them.


 

I KNOW this is true!!! Good post


----------



## msa

Just finished reading The Year of Living Biblically by AJ Jacobs.

It was actually really good. He had a lot of insight. Makes me want to try it myself.


----------



## Laela

_*"Be merciful to those who doubt"*_ -- J_ude 1:22_


----------



## inthepink

I am EXTREMELY excited about the new church I am attending on Sunday.  Funny thing is that I went to this church about 6 months ago but that day, I was feeling unbelievably shy and instead of parking my car and walking in, I did a u-turn in the parking lot and went home.  But, I just have read so many positive things about this church and it was even recommended to me by a friend back where I used to live.  So, I am going to park my car, hold my head high, and walk right on in!  And I CANNOT wait! I want to be inspired, feel inspired, and inspire!


----------



## Laela

hairlove said:


> I am EXTREMELY excited about the new church I am attending on Sunday.  Funny thing is that I went to this church about 6 months ago but that day, I was feeling unbelievably shy and instead of parking my car and walking in, I did a u-turn in the parking lot and went home. [/QUOTE[
> 
> 
> sorry to read that you left the church. You may have missed  a blessing that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hairlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I just have read so many positive things about this church and it was even recommended to me by a friend back where I used to live.  So, I am going to park my car, hold my head high, and walk right on in!  And I CANNOT wait! I want to be inspired, feel inspired, and inspire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will.....
Click to expand...


----------



## topsyturvy86

hairlove said:


> I am EXTREMELY excited about the new church I am attending on Sunday. Funny thing is that I went to this church about 6 months ago but that day, I was feeling unbelievably shy and instead of parking my car and walking in, I did a u-turn in the parking lot and went home. But, I just have read so many positive things about this church and it was even recommended to me by a friend back where I used to live. So, I am going to park my car, hold my head high, and walk right on in! And I CANNOT wait! I want to be inspired, feel inspired, and inspire!


 

Yay! Please keep us posted on how it went.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Jesus really is Love.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

When you are in the right, God will vindicate you!!!

Hallelujah!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Those that seem to be the strongest rocks in faith are often weak as wet sand.  One never knows what another is going through.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Watching what Farrah Fawcett is going through (watching ET) makes me pray for her that much harder, that someone will go to her and lead her to Christ!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*An idle mind is the devil's workshop .*


----------



## Evolving78

God is going to see my family through this and we are going to be alright!  thank you Lord for everything!  you are really making a way for me!  thank you for not letting me fall!


----------



## topsyturvy86

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I will overcome this situation and G-d will help me be victorious in this and unto the end for I thirst! G-d be praised through Jesus! All the angels and saints, pray for me.



Hey GV, I saw this in the 'Let's praise Him in advance' thread but didn't wanna distract the direction of the thread. U said *through Jesus *. I thought u were Jewish, are u exploring/embracing Christianity??


----------



## inthepink

hairlove said:


> I am EXTREMELY excited about the new church I am attending on Sunday.  Funny thing is that I went to this church about 6 months ago but that day, I was feeling unbelievably shy and instead of parking my car and walking in, I did a u-turn in the parking lot and went home.  But, I just have read so many positive things about this church and it was even recommended to me by a friend back where I used to live.  So, I am going to park my car, hold my head high, and walk right on in!  And I CANNOT wait! I want to be inspired, feel inspired, and inspire!



Mission Accomplished!!!! I cannot wait till next week to go back!


----------



## topsyturvy86

hairlove said:


> Mission Accomplished!!!! I cannot wait till next week to go back!


 
I'm glad it went well . Are u going to make this ur church home now? Was there anything in particular that really stood out for u? (e.g worship, word, welcome/love)


----------



## inthepink

topsyturvy86 said:


> I'm glad it went well . Are u going to make this ur church home now? Was there anything in particular that really stood out for u? (e.g worship, word, welcome/love)



YES! I really think so!  I just really felt like it was the place for me.

I just felt comfortable.  First, someone (not sure if he was one of the pastors or not) came up and did announcements.  Then there was worship of two songs - I knew one of them but not the other and they sounded great.  I really love worship!  After that, the pastor introduced the guest speaker for today (just so happened they were having a guest speaker today).  Anyways, the pastor was very pleasant, told a few stories about the guest speaker who is a former member of the church (just had to answer his calling to do his own ministry/speaking engagements, etc.).  He was funny!  Then the guest speaker was an older gentleman (in 70s, I'd say) but wow, his sermon was very powerful.  I was just inspired.  At the end, he did a prayer and an alter call and it was just...powerful and inspiring.  Then the worship band came back up to do two more songs.

As I was packing up my things, the woman behind me complimented my bible (it's pink and green) and then introduced herself to me.  I had read on the website to not be surprised if people say hello and introduce themselves to you as a visitor but you know, you wonder if it will actually happen.

I went to the guest booth and picked up my little visitor bag of goodies and as I was walking to the cafe (I was planning on staying for one of the classes), this woman walked up to me and said she was sorry to keep following me but she knew I was guest and wanted to say hello!

Later on, two more women introduced themselves to me.  It was just very nice.

The church was much larger than I expected which is great b/c I love large churches but I still felt like I was noticed - but in a good way!

There was one thing that left a sour taste in my mouth but nothing is 100%, right?

I went to this class and one of the discussion leaders made an analogy by saying this "I'm not racist."  Then he goes on to tell a story about an African-American woman marrying a Caucasian man.  Yes, she takes on his name etc.  But her skin color is still the same.  Just like sin is still the same.    Being that I was the only African American in the room, I did feel a bit offended and thought he could have used a whole lot of other analogies to get his point across.  So, next week, I will have to try out another class.  Should I have been offended?  I kinda was but I won't blame the whole church for one person's off-color remark.  

So, I was there from 9:30-12:15 and enjoyed every bit of it.  Wondering how to go back sometime this week!


----------



## topsyturvy86

hairlove said:


> YES! I really think so! I just really felt like it was the place for me.
> 
> I just felt comfortable. First, someone (not sure if he was one of the pastors or not) came up and did announcements. Then there was worship of two songs - I knew one of them but not the other and they sounded great. I really love worship! After that, the pastor introduced the guest speaker for today (just so happened they were having a guest speaker today). Anyways, the pastor was very pleasant, told a few stories about the guest speaker who is a former member of the church (just had to answer his calling to do his own ministry/speaking engagements, etc.). He was funny! Then the guest speaker was an older gentleman (in 70s, I'd say) but wow, his sermon was very powerful. I was just inspired. At the end, he did a prayer and an alter call and it was just...powerful and inspiring. Then the worship band came back up to do two more songs.
> 
> As I was packing up my things, the woman behind me complimented my bible (it's pink and green) and then introduced herself to me. I had read on the website to not be surprised if people say hello and introduce themselves to you as a visitor but you know, you wonder if it will actually happen.
> 
> I went to the guest booth and picked up my little visitor bag of goodies and as I was walking to the cafe (I was planning on staying for one of the classes), this woman walked up to me and said she was sorry to keep following me but she knew I was guest and wanted to say hello!
> 
> Later on, two more women introduced themselves to me. It was just very nice.
> 
> The church was much larger than I expected which is great b/c I love large churches but I still felt like I was noticed - but in a good way!
> 
> There was one thing that left a sour taste in my mouth but nothing is 100%, right?
> 
> I went to this class and one of the discussion leaders made an analogy by saying this "I'm not racist." Then he goes on to tell a story about an African-American woman marrying a Caucasian man. Yes, she takes on his name etc. But her skin color is still the same. Just like sin is still the same.  Being that I was the only African American in the room, I did feel a bit offended and thought he could have used a whole lot of other analogies to get his point across. So, next week, I will have to try out another class. Should I have been offended? I kinda was but I won't blame the whole church for one person's off-color remark.
> 
> So, I was there from 9:30-12:15 and enjoyed every bit of it. Wondering how to go back sometime this week!


 
Sounds really good!  I love it when a big church makes an effort to make it 'smaller' and more personal. Have a look on their website, they must have cell groups/ even mid-week services. About the remark, i'd say as long as everything else was great and u didn't feel uncomfortable there, just overlook it. I don't think it's racist but also think he could have used a better analogy.


----------



## ChelzBoo

Jesus is my BFF


----------



## Renewed1

Dear God, 

I know you want me to go back to Chicago you sent confirmation after confirmation (although I wouldn't mind moving to LA or NY...but that's another story), but I'm in Colorado.  I have no job, or apartment in Chicago, no one I can stay with longer than 2 to 3 weeks tops.  How do you expect me to pack and move again, without a place to stay? Without any money?  

Please open doors of opportunities, my faith is in you and I am not afraid.  

Thank you Jesus,
Amen


----------



## Amerie123

Lord, forgive me. Forgive me for not being faithful. Forgive me for taking my eyes off of you. I really need to repent and put more focus more on You. Help me please Lord, and guide me, and thank you for this Christian Forum where I need to be at a lot more often.

In Jesus Name,
Amen


----------



## envybeauty

Looking for a new church home is difficult.  I pray that God will continue to lead me to churches where ministers study the bible, meditate on the words, and preach scripture into life.  I left a place where men and women preached like no tomorrow and I am sure this place is similar.  I just have to weed through the fillers.

Thank God for family.  There are plenty of times where I just want to disown a number of them and there are other times where I love them beyond belief. My cousin is a rock for me right now and I love her for it.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

when things are too calm, that must mean you are slipping off the righteous path.  the enemy doesn't bother the lost ones, he hunts down the righteous like prey though.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

topsyturvy86 said:


> Hey GV, I saw this in the 'Let's praise Him in advance' thread but didn't wanna distract the direction of the thread. U said *through Jesus *. I thought u were Jewish, are u exploring/embracing Christianity??



The funny thing about having a different point of view and posting in this CF, one sometimes gets labeled negatively and lamblasted according to how another perceives him/her.  My memory is longer than the elephant's.  But thank you for you very positive post and the way you asked this question.  I'll refrain from providing an exact answer but I appreciate the nice way you put it.


----------



## Laela

Tell it!!! 

Amen 



moonglowdiva said:


> *How obsessed are you?  *
> 
> *Do you have an intimate relationship with Jesus or are you merely lukewarm?*
> *Do you read the Word all day or just 10 minutes when it is convenient for you?
> How much of your money is spent on yourself?*
> *How much of your money directed toward the kingdom of God?*
> *How much of your time  is dedicated to pursuing your life and your goals?*
> *How much of your time is focused on God's work and purposes?*
> *How much time to you spend in service toward your fellow person?*
> 
> *Guess what??? It's not even about you. It's all about Him!!!!*
> 
> *1 Corinthian 10:31 says, So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God.*
> 
> *Just food for though. Please spend your energy in God's word instead of responding to this post. I'm not seeking a response. I want you in Christ seeking Him.*
> 
> *Be Blessed in Jesus*


----------



## topsyturvy86

"Wives, in the same way be submissive to your husbands so that, if any of them do not believe the word, they may be won over without words by the behavior of their wives, when they see the purity and reverence of your lives. Your beauty should not come from outward adornment, such as braided hair and the wearing of gold jewelry and fine clothes. Instead, it should be that of your inner self, the unfading beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which is of great worth in God's sight." (1 Peter 1 - 5)


----------



## Laela

There will be a day with no more tears, 
no more pain, and no more fears
There will be a day when the burdens of this place,
will be no more, we'll see Jesus face to face

WARNING: This song could bring some to tears: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TipLsmZgjI


----------



## Ramya

OK God, I know I don't belong out there but yeah I'm stubborn and You had to show me better than You could tell me. I apologize and lesson learned.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Unbelievable...just unbelievable

I am just  at some people on LHCF...unbelievableerplexed


----------



## Ramya

Nice & Wavy said:


> Unbelievable...just unbelievable
> 
> I am just  at some people on LHCF...unbelievableerplexed



what happened?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ramya said:


> what happened?


Just gonna keep praying, sis


----------



## moonglowdiva

*The Character of the Proverbs 31 Woman. *
*I am striving daily by God's grace to be her. I will strive day by day to be the woman that God wants me to be.*

*1. virtuous - righteous , upright dutiful, pure and chaste.*
*2. trustworthy / honest (all the time and in every situation - (only God can help)).*
*3. hardworking / industrious*
*4. perceptive.*
*5. charitable - giving to the needy and poor.*
*6. likes nice things - This is easier to attain because this is just my nature.*
*7. dresses nicely - Modest in the attire that is chose to wear daily. She takes care in her appearance. She always looks well put together. She never dresses like a harlot.*
*8. provider - She provides for her household.*
*9. wise - She know what is right*
*10. fears the Lord (awe and reverence)*
*11. known for the fruit that she bears*
*12. a manager*
*13. priceless*
*14. businesswoman*
*15. she works hard*
*16. kind I'm really working on this. I need to pray and ask God to help me in this arena.*
*17. holy*
*18. organized*


*A virtuous woman is dinstinctive, exceptional, extraordinary and superlative. She has a powerful mind and a powerful body. She does not give up, give in, drop out or quit short. A virtuous woman is equal to a noble character. A virtuous woman is rare and exceptional If a man is blessed enough to find her she will be his crown (complement). I strive to be a virtuous woman so I can be a virtuous wife. *
*Who can find a virtuous wife? A man of integrity.:heart2:*


----------



## inthepink

Nice & Wavy said:


> Unbelievable...just unbelievable
> 
> I am just  at some people on LHCF...unbelievableerplexed



I am feeling the same way.  Absolutely ridiculous and just unbelievable.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

hairlove said:


> I am feeling the same way. Absolutely ridiculous and just unbelievable.


I would have thanked you, but the button is gone

I'm glad you see it too....


----------



## topsyturvy86

So .... I'm getting baptized in 3 weeks!  Really excited about it.


----------



## moonglowdiva

topsyturvy86 said:


> So .... I'm getting baptized in 3 weeks!  Really excited about it.


*Congratulation and welcome to the family.*


----------



## inthepink

topsyturvy86 said:


> So .... I'm getting baptized in 3 weeks!  Really excited about it.



Congratulations to you!


----------



## topsyturvy86

moonglowdiva said:


> *Congratulation and welcome to the family.*


 


hairlove said:


> Congratulations to you!


 
Thanks, Thanks


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Some racists think that "white privilege" will get them a front row seat applied in heaven....NOT!


----------



## Laela

Faith comes by hearing, not having heard....

Since hearing is a progressive action, it means that I can't hear God's word too much or too aften. The more I hear it, the more my belief is confirmed.


----------



## envybeauty

Just because someone grew up going to church three times a week does not mean that the person came from a good home.  An educated home. A respectful home.  A home with standards.   There is no one church and there is no one way in which church is conducted. 

So just because your momma was in church every Sunday does not mean anything.  Nothing.  Some folks go to church and they never pick up the bible for themselves.  They hardly ever bring their kids with them to church. They leave their husbands at home while they in church. Never joined a ministry in the church.  Never went to bible study.  They marry unbelievers. They raise unbelievers. They do not live their lives by Godly principles. They simply attend church like some folks attend the movies.  It means nothing as to their behavior, expectations, or thought patterns. 

I wish folks would stop excusing their behavior by saying that they grew up going to church every Sunday as if that says anything.  As if warming a bench ever did anything for anyone.


----------



## TrustMeLove

I think about how God gave commands to King David to kill off whole towns. To kill every living thing in those places. I think about how God  destroyed Sodom and Gommorah and the only people who got out were Lot's family.

Is it hard to fathom that, that same God is making similar moves today? Yes, here in 2009? Maybe there is a scripture I don't know of that says God doesn't operate like this anymore. I just know Malachi 3:6. I am the Lord and I change not.....

David was given a command to kill off a whole kingdom. Every living thing. Babies, mothers, fathers, animals etc...

If that happened today..how many people would be distancing themselves from David type person? 

Maybe I am missing some type of scripture. But, I am not so quick to judge these days, because you never know.


----------



## Laela

Hmmmmm....that's a very thought-provoking question! 



TrustMeLove said:


> If that happened today..how many people would be distancing themselves from David type person?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

And to top off the end to a bad work day, I had to miss my Hebrew class because I was fonky after work.  There was NO way I was going directly to class like that.  And it was Ulpan.  One day missed ...will I ever catch up again?  OMG!  At least I was able to get my Nat'l Geographic on the  exodus of christians from the HOlyland.  But ma'an!


----------



## inthepink

envybeauty said:


> Just because someone grew up going to church three times a week does not mean that the person came from a good home.  An educated home. A respectful home.  A home with standards.   There is no one church and there is no one way in which church is conducted.
> 
> So just because your momma was in church every Sunday does not mean anything.  Nothing.  Some folks go to church and they never pick up the bible for themselves.  They hardly ever bring their kids with them to church. They leave their husbands at home while they in church. Never joined a ministry in the church.  Never went to bible study.  They marry unbelievers. They raise unbelievers. They do not live their lives by Godly principles. They simply attend church like some folks attend the movies.  It means nothing as to their behavior, expectations, or thought patterns.
> 
> I wish folks would stop excusing their behavior by saying that they grew up going to church every Sunday as if that says anything.  As if warming a bench ever did anything for anyone.



You are absolutely right!  I grew up with this experience and I know that it doesn't mean much.  It takes so much more than being taken to church weekly by your parents.


----------



## inthepink

I wish I knew how to increase my chances of meeting a Christian man. erplexed


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

When I cease to pat my ownself spiritually on the back, that's when I become aware of my stainful, sin-ridden self.  And in recognizing my true human condition that is the condition of all, that is the moment I sense that G-d is H-ly and Mighty.  That's when I recognize just what He has done in sacrifice for me, for all.  When I am constantly reminded of my frailties, that's when I constantly see G-d's mightiness.  G-d, help me to always recognize my frailities so that I can always see You.


----------



## TrustMeLove

How can the bible be missing parts to it? Seriously, how can that be possible?

That would suggest that the bible was cannonized and than parts were taken out. No the bible is the bible because this is what was put together and called the bible. 

Also, before folks start yapping let's get some stuff straight. Everything written was written before 70AD. Why would we put something in it that was written 240AD? Does that scream made up hereshy to anyone else.

Folks aren't going to convince me that God is tricking us with a fake bible. Just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## topsyturvy86

^^ Girl, I just saw that *rolls eyes*. I wonder where people get all that stuff from.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

And people say that Christians are weird?


That's too funny!


----------



## Lovelylife

hairlove said:


> I wish I knew how to increase my chances of meeting a Christian man. erplexed


 I hate to see so many single Christian women. Less Christian marriages mean less Christian children and a less Christian society. 
It's definitely spiritual warfare. Stay strong and don't give into the world.


----------



## Aviah

I am more than the mistakes that I make, nor am I here to do everything, please everyone, and always be right. I am here for one main purpose and am accountable to God alone, therefore what others think, of God, say about Him, or me doesn't matter half as much.
If even Judas walking that closely with Christ did not live a godly life, what makes me think anything I say can cause everyone to get saved? There comes a point where it is between them and God alone, all we can do it play our part...


----------



## inthepink

Aviah said:


> I am more than the mistakes that I make, nor am I here to do everything, please everyone, and always be right. I am here for one main purpose and am accountable to God alone, therefore what others think, of God, say about Him, or me doesn't matter half as much.
> If even Judas walking that closely with Christ did not live a godly life, what makes me think anything I say can cause everyone to get saved? There comes a point where it is between them and God alone, all we can do it play our part...




I've been feeling and wondering a lot of the same things.  I need to learn more about evangelizing.  I am not sure when to speak or when to keep silent.  How to feel even.  I guess I am just still learning.


----------



## Aviah

hairlove said:


> I've been feeling and wondering a lot of the same things.  I need to learn more about evangelizing.  I am not sure when to speak or when to keep silent.  How to feel even.  I guess I am just still learning.



I'm learning this too, I just am trying to get closer to God to learn His voice clearly and how to follow it. That is the only way to know. Its usually when we are the most afraid to speak, and push through that barrier that we learn more for next time, regardless of what happens.
Praying with you on this Sis X


----------



## envybeauty

The "right hand of fellowship"....why do some churches insist on formal requirements before you can join their church.  I understand being baptized but to have to get up and shake folks hands on a particular day and time.  I don't recall Jesus shaking anyone's hand to gain anything.

-----------------------

I love preachers who study the word enough to explain certain text.  Once a preacher does that, I am forever a fan.  Especially when it comes to Jesus.  Some stuff he said was very clear but other things still have my puzzled.  One preacher explained why Jesus asked Peter three times if he loved him. Another explained Jesus being considered the second Adam.  I liked their explanations.


----------



## Shimmie

envybeauty said:


> The "right hand of fellowship"....why do some churches insist on formal requirements before you can join their church. I understand being baptized but to have to get up and shake folks hands on a particular day and time. I don't recall Jesus shaking anyone's hand to gain anything.


 
I don't always like it either as it  can be a bit much.   But I do understand why it's done.   It's not only a personal greeting from the Pastor to be 'hospitalble and welcoming' but the word of God says to 

_'Know those who labor among you." _

To not greet and shake hands with those who are joining your Church would be a 'distant' fellowship; quite disconnected.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Lovelylife said:


> I hate to see so many single Christian women. Less Christian marriages mean less Christian children and a less Christian society.
> It's definitely spiritual warfare. Stay strong and don't give into the world.


 
Thats a good point you've made. I'll take this on as a prayer point for the next couple of weeks and try to keep my eyes open for opportunities to introduce my single Christian female friends to single Christian male friends I know ... u never know what could happen.


----------



## inthepink

Aviah said:


> I'm learning this too, I just am trying to get closer to God to learn His voice clearly and how to follow it. That is the only way to know. Its usually when we are the most afraid to speak, and push through that barrier that we learn more for next time, regardless of what happens.
> Praying with you on this Sis X



This is so true.  And I'm learning to not be so hard on myself.  I second-guess myself wondering if I said the right thing and it could be months later that I'll come upon something that will confirm I did ok.  All that useless time beating myself up!


----------



## inthepink

I'm amazed that when I am having an issue that I'll go to my bookshelf first before amazon or the internet and find exactly what I needed in a book that I may have purchased 4 or 5 years ago.  Funny that I don't remember it.  I think sometimes things don't make any sense until you're experiencing it.  I laugh a little bit thinking "wow, the answer was right here and I've probably even heard it before."  Makes me realize that practically everything is a learning experience but sometimes our ears don't really translate until the right time.


----------



## inthepink

envybeauty said:


> The "right hand of fellowship"....why do some churches insist on formal requirements before you can join their church.  I understand being baptized but to have to get up and shake folks hands on a particular day and time.  I don't recall Jesus shaking anyone's hand to gain anything.



The church I've been going to, the new members went on stage and talked about their joining of the church! I am still hoping this was just for these particular members b/c they had been going to the church a long time - just had never joined.  But I will surely ask.

I can see some of the reason of the "right hand of fellowship" in introducing new members to the church.  I'd be fine with a handshake - just don't make me speak!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

...I'M SO BLESSED!!!

I love being a believer in Jesus knowing that I can stand before Him, ask of Him, and He gives me the desires of my heart.....everytime!

What a way to live!!!

Jesus, it's all about you!!

Oh,.......I'm sooooooooooooo blessed!!!


----------



## mamaore

It's  a new season, It's a new day
Fresh annointing is coming my way
It's a season of power and prosperity
It's a new season and it'c coming to me.

Its a new season with my Lord and with his grace this time next year I will be closer to him. Amen!.


----------



## Laela

I will lift my eyes to the Maker of the Mountains I can't climb


----------



## Ramya

God answers prayers. I prayed for a friend that attended my church (my friends have their own churches) and I really believe He put someone in my life. I feel really good about this one.


----------



## determine3

Thank-you Father for blessing me with a saved Daddy. Although my Daddy passed away some years ago, oh what a blessing to know where he is!  Praise God.  

Father God, thank-you for the seed that was planted within me all these years about Christianity even when I was resistant and wild....who knew that seed would grow, blossom and flourish even though I never watered it.  

I am constantly reminded of all the blessing you pour into my life and even when I stray you are right by my side...waiting...patiently for your Princess to get over her worldly ways and come back home.  Wow, what a beautiful world this would be if WE were only that forgiving and patient with each other.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ramya said:


> God answers prayers. I prayed for a friend that attended my church (my friends have their own churches) and I really believe He put someone in my life. I feel really good about this one.



Praise the Lord!!!!


----------



## topsyturvy86

I came across an interesting article on the metro (free morning tube newspaper) yesterday about Burley Cain, a Christian prison warden in Louisianna. Apparently, since Cain became warden in 1995, violence among inmates is down 73 per cent! It's amazing what Jesus will do with a willing vessel....awesome!  

---------------------------------------
(Old article I found via google)

Violence to Peace 

Angola Prison, the largest state maximum-security prison in the United States, has long been labeled the bloodiest prison in America. But when Warden Burl Cain arrived in 1995, things started to change. Cain challenged the prison chaplains to increase attendance at the prison churches, and violence has decreased every year since. Today, six evangelical churches flourish inside the prison, and some 2,000 inmates, more than a third of the population, walk with Christ. In 1995, Cain asked the New Orleans Baptist Theological Seminary to open an extension seminary within Angola to serve the Christian inmates. In 10 years, more than 120 inmates have earned degrees in Christian ministry. Shortly after the Angola 2006 Franklin Graham Festival, Decision spoke with Warden Cain to learn more about how God led him to work and minister at the prison.   

by Jim Dailey

Interview can be found here: http://www.billygraham.org/DMag_Article.asp?ArticleID=695


----------



## Laela

Good morning! 

I'm meditating on Prov 7 today... So I say to Wisdom she is my sister and call Understanding my kinswoman


----------



## Ramya

Lord help me to be patient because I'm kind of "    " right now.


----------



## Laela

Do not repay evil with evil or insult with insult, but with blessing, because to this you were *called so that you may inherit a blessing *(1 Peter 3:9)

Thank you Lord, for your Grace! I pray for all of us in this Forum who are striving to inherit this blessing. Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Do not repay evil with evil or insult with insult, but with blessing, because to this you were *called so that you may inherit a blessing *(1 Peter 3:9)
> 
> Thank you Lord, for your Grace! I pray for all of us in this Forum who are striving to inherit this blessing. Amen.


 
Amen!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

I hope that every woman discovers their true beauty on the inside and realizes that even if they don't reach their body and hair goals, that GOD LOVES THEM!!!


----------



## envybeauty

While I am glad the church has a good pastor, I am somewhat bothered that they gave him an increase of $86,000 in benefits this year. Broken down to $15,000 increase in earnings and $71,000 increase in housing allowance. I feel like the church needs to be more accountable for its spending.  If last year the pastor and his wife could afford to buy a house that is worth over $800,000, then why does he need an increase so large. I am not happy that the church will beg for your pennies and then dole out big bucks to their leadership.  Not saying he should work for free but when you have members without jobs, without decent food for their families, why are you increasing him and not spreading the fruit.  I am bothered by that. 

I joined the church last week but now I want to unjoin.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Faith without works is completely dead.

I'm seeing alot of dead things lately.



I am truly praying for revival in the hearts of God's people!

Revive our hearts, O God
and refresh our souls within
Cause fire to consume the things
that will keep us from being what you desired
from the foundations of the earth!

*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Baruch Ha Ba Bashem Adonai [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica](Blessed is He, who comes in the name of the Lord)[/FONT]*​


----------



## TrustMeLove

I just want to thank God for using the wordly things for my good.

When I was younger I use to listen to ALL ALL ALL types of music. Good and the bad. Now, I can go anywhere and worship God...the music doesn't matter because I can just go there in the presence of God.

I'm not afraid to visit any place...from the rock alternative churchs, to the GOGIC two step, to the straight hymnal no drum guitar churches only the organ, all the way to ..ugh we just ain't got no music and we are going to sing a capella. lol..

I can get down anywhere...I LOVE IT! God using some evil stuff for my good.

You and I were made to worship. You and I were called to LOVE.

You and I will see. Who we were meant to be.


----------



## trenise

Right now, the house is quiet, the TV is on mute, and all I can hear is that song "My Soul's been Anchored in the Lord"


----------



## inthepink

Some things really make me wonder.


----------



## topsyturvy86

How I love praising and worshipping the Lord!


----------



## Ramya

I want to thank God for helping me with my attitude today. It was MY fault that I forgot we had a special guest today and it was MY fault that I didn't leave earlier for church so the consequences were waiting 45 minutes to enter my parking lot and missing half of praise and worship. Lives were changed today despite 'why' people came and that's all that matters.


----------



## divya

Happy Father's Day to our Heavenly Father! The GREATEST Father of them all!


----------



## Jenibo

As I seek to have a more intimate relationship with Him, I know all of my fears will be eased and I will enjoy life the way He intended


----------



## Aviah

I'm not built for this- why are God-given relationships so frustrating?


----------



## Aggie

Aviah said:


> I'm not built for this- why are God-given relationships so frustrating?


 

Wow! Ditto!


----------



## TrustMeLove

Whew, I was on the train and of course folks are reading that Dan Brown..Angel's and Demons than it turned into a BASH the catholic church conversation...into I don't Believe the bible.

Okay..so first off you read ONE (1) book and now you are an expert on the whole matter. Come on now. There are more books that have proof to back me up than you.

Secondly, you are mad at the Catholic church for killing Jesus' 'children'...and how they are covering something up.

Sooo Jesus is real? COme on now. So this real man that obviously isn't God but told people he was...has become a victim of the 'evil' Catholic Church...Um Okay!

I'm not defending the Catholic Church, I'm just saying alot of people don't make sense.

Talk about your blood boiling. All you can do in that situation is pray.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It's so good to KNOW Jesus!


----------



## Laela

I am blessed, because I trust God. 


Psalms 34:8 "Oh, taste and see that the Lord is good; blessed is the man that trusteth in him"


----------



## Laela

_*The Bible transcends Time and Space. *_


----------



## envybeauty

I am still pissed about that church.  I cannot get over how they could have used that $86,000.00 dollars in so many other ways.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Matthew 7:6
_Give not that which is holy to the dogs, neither cast you your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you._

Mathew 7: 13 & 14
_*Enter you in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leads to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat: 

14 Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leads to life, and few there be that find it.*_

Matthew 7: 24-27
_*24 Therefore whoever hears these sayings of mine, and does them, I will liken him to a wise man, which built his house on a rock: 

25 And the rain descended, and the floods came, and the winds blew, and beat on that house; and it fell not: for it was founded on a rock. 

26 And every one that hears these sayings of mine, and does them not, shall be likened to a foolish man, which built his house on the sand: 

27 And the rain descended, and the floods came, and the winds blew, and beat on that house; and it fell: and great was the fall of it.*_

Lord, let me be all that you want me to be...I know your Word is the Truth and the Life and my desire is to be where you are.  Help me to be strong so that I can continue to bring your Word to this perverse and crooked generation who at every chance, spits on your Word and on your people!

Thank you, Lord....I love you!


----------



## TrustMeLove

I woke up this morning with my mind....Stayed on Jesus....I woke up this morning with my mind...Stayed on The Lord...I woke up this morning with my mind...Stayed on Jesus..Hallelu....Hallelu...Hallelu..ou..JAH!


----------



## Country gal

when I keep the focus on God and his word than my life is filled with blessings. This week I want to continue to be strong in Christ and remember his words.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Country gal said:


> when I keep the focus on God and his word than my life is filled with blessings. This week I want to continue to be strong in Christ and remember his words.


Amen, Country gal....I will too!


----------



## kayte

don't give up before the miracle..............
.............AND.......................
don't give up AFTER the miracle


----------



## Ramya

I wish people would realize that we have a RIGHT to use Jesus' name and a RIGHT to use the Word of God. We have a RIGHT to ask our Father for what we desire and EXPECT what we need. I am not an orphan, I am an heir and I act like it.


----------



## Browndilocks

Does God ever give us what we really want?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ramya said:


> I wish people would realize that we have a RIGHT to use Jesus' name and a RIGHT to use the Word of God. We have a RIGHT to ask our Father for what we desire and EXPECT what we need. I am not an orphan, I am an heir and I act like it.


 

Break, break, break it down, sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Browndilocks said:


> Does God ever give us what we really want?


 
He said that He will give us the desires of our hearts.

When we get it though....are we ready for it?


----------



## Browndilocks

Yes .....


----------



## TrustMeLove

He gave the Israelites what they wanted when they were in the wilderness for 40 years.

I can't say it was all good for them either. Be careful with what you ask and what your heart really desires.

They were trippin...complaing left and right... We could have stayed in Egypt if we knew we were going to go without meat without yadda....And of course God gave them their request...and many of them died from their request of the meat..ate so much vomitted and died.

Yes, the Lord will give us what we want...that's why I just start praying for what I need and won't do be any harm in the future.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ok,


----------



## Browndilocks

Yeah I should know better.


But i'm about to stick my tongue out at both of you.


----------



## TrustMeLove

Sometimes it is so hard for me to hold my tongue. I didn't get bold until I became a Christian quit honestly. Maybe I had nothing to be bold about before. But, it's something that I am learning to control. Because I want to speak now, but the Lord brought back to my rememberance HOLD YOUR PEACE AND LET ME FIGHT YOUR BATTLES.

...*Fear ye not, stand still, and see the salvation of the LORD, *which he will show to you today: for the Egyptians whom ye have seen today, ye shall see them again no more for ever. The LORD shall fight for you, and ye shall hold your peace.
Exodus 14:13, 14

Whew that bolded part got me happy. STAND STILL AND SEE THE SALVATION OF THE LORD. Hey.....Thank you Lord!

With him is an arm of flesh; but with us is the LORD our God to help us, and to fight our battles.
II Chronicles 32:8

...Not by might, nor by power, but by my Spirit, saith the LORD of hosts.
Zechariah 4:6


And finally a word from the Lord through a Psalmist. When I'm ready to go to battle. Ready to throw blows like my name sake was on the line....God can handle his own reputation...The Battle is not mine IT'S THE LORDS!

Yolanda Adams...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN26jw53c0M&feature=related

Lift your hands and worship.


----------



## Laela

Ramya, we have a BLOOD-BOUGHT RIGHT.

Our Father gave us the authority to use the name of Jesus, when he died on the cross for us and the moment we accept Jesus as Lord and Savior.

I believe that anyone who is afraid to use Jesus' name, really doesn't believe they have the right to.  There is unbelief.









Ramya said:


> I wish people would realize that we have a RIGHT to use Jesus' name and a RIGHT to use the Word of God. We have a RIGHT to ask our Father for what we desire and EXPECT what we need. I am not an orphan, I am an heir and I act like it.


----------



## Ramya

Laela said:


> Ramya, we have a BLOOD-BOUGHT RIGHT.
> 
> Our Father gave us the authority to use the name of Jesus, when he died on the cross for us and the moment we accept Jesus as Lord and Savior.
> 
> I believe that anyone who is afraid to use Jesus' name, really doesn't believe they have the right to.  There is unbelief.



Exactly! And what's funny is I never looked at this way until recently. I have a blood covenant with our Father through His son. why shouldn't I use His name? And why shouldn't I speak His word?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ramya said:


> Exactly! And what's funny is I never looked at this way until recently. I have a blood covenant with our Father through His son. why shouldn't I use His name? And why shouldn't I speak His word?


You and Laela are making me shout!!!


----------



## msa

Browndilocks said:


> Does God ever give us what we really want?




Yes, but only if He feels the person deserves it.


----------



## Aggie

Browndilocks said:


> Does God ever give us what we really want?


 
I believe He does when we follow His word in Matthew 6:33. If we seek *first* His kingdom and all it's righteousness. I believe that He gives us what *He* *thinks and knows* we deserve and can handle responsibly. Yet there are some punishment we also deserve but because of His Son's sacrifice and because of His own tender mercies, He with hold the severity of our deserved punishment for sins, etc allowing room and time for confession and repentance to take place for His forgiveness of them. The Heavenly Father always knows what's best for us. He will not even allow us to go through more than we can bare. How marvellous is His love and care for us. AMEN!

*Case in point...*I had just come off of a 3 day fast, from spending quality time witht he Holy Spirit, simply getting to know HIM better, becoming a lot more intimate with who He is. I was about to go outside to the car parked by the curb and it was raining really really hard, like white rain that you could barely see through. 

My sister and her friend went out to the car ahead of me and got all drenched. I stood at the end of the porch and simply "thought", I did not say a word, I only thought - "Lord, I really don't want my hair to get wet". Well after thinking this, I stepped off the porch while it was still raining very hard (my umbrella was in the car by the way), and as soon as I stepped off the porch, I kid you not, it was as if a big hand covered my head all the way to the car until I got inside. And as soon as I got in the car and closed the door, the rain was hard again. I did not even get a drop of water on me at all. 

My sister's friend noticed what had happened and commented on it and I simply said to her "That's what happens when you spend quality uninterrupted time with God." During the 3 days of my fast, I did not sleep in my bed. I slept on the floor because I wanted to humble myself before the Lord, physically and spiritually, I did not leave the house at all during these 3 days because it was HIS time. 

I did not want to waste even a minute of it. No TV, no computer, nothing. All I did was prayed and read, learning about the Holy Spirit, confessed many unconfessed sins before Him, loving Him, listening to Him as He ministered to my heart. Then I knew what He meant in Matthew 6:33. That scripture came alive for me that last day of fasting. I had requested 3 days off from work just to spend time with God and my boss granted it. Shortly after, I was promoted to sales manager on that job. God really is good.


----------



## TrustMeLove

MERCY- God keeping from us what we deserve

GRACE- God giving us what we don't deserve


----------



## inthepink

Aggie said:


> I believe He does when we follow His word in Matthew 6:33. If we seek *first* His kingdom and all it's righteousness. I believe that He gives us what *He* *thinks and knows* we deserve and can handle responsibly. Yet there are some punishment we also deserve but because of His Son's sacrifice and because of His own tender mercies, He with hold the severity of our deserved punishment for sins, etc allowing room and time for confession and repentance to take place for His forgiveness of them. The Heavenly Father always knows what's best for us. He will not even allow us to go through more than we can bare. How marvellous is His love and care for us. AMEN!
> 
> *Case in point...*I had just come off of a 3 day fast, from spending quality time witht he Holy Spirit, simply getting to know HIM better, becoming a lot more intimate with who He is. I was about to go outside to the car parked by the curb and it was raining really really hard, like white rain that you could barely see through.
> 
> My sister and her friend went out to the car ahead of me and got all drenched. I stood at the end of the porch and simply "thought", I did not say a word, I only thought - "Lord, I really don't want my hair to get wet". Well after thinking this, I stepped off the porch while it was still raining very hard (my umbrella was in the car by the way), and as soon as I stepped off the porch, I kid you not, it was as if a big hand covered my head all the way to the car until I got inside. And as soon as I got in the car and closed the door, the rain was hard again. I did not even get a drop of water on me at all.
> 
> My sister's friend noticed what had happened and commented on it and I simply said to her "That's what happens when you spend quality uninterrupted time with God." During the 3 days of my fast, I did not sleep in my bed. I slept on the floor because I wanted to humble myself before the Lord, physically and spiritually, I did not leave the house at all during these 3 days because it was HIS time.
> 
> I did not want to waste even a minute of it. No TV, no computer, nothing. All I did was prayed and read, learning about the Holy Spirit, confessed many unconfessed sins before Him, loving Him, listening to Him as He ministered to my heart. Then I knew what He meant in Matthew 6:33. That scripture came alive for me that last day of fasting. I had requested 3 days off from work just to spend time with God and my boss granted it. Shortly after, I was promoted to sales manager on that job. God really is good.



Your fasting experience is amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You and Laela are making me shout!!!


 

Say it LOUDER N&W. Amen!


----------



## Aggie

Ramya said:


> Exactly! And what's funny is I never looked at this way until recently. *I have a blood covenant with our Father through His son.* *why shouldn't I use His name? And why shouldn't I speak His word?*


Girl Ramya - PREACH IT!


----------



## Shimmie

I'm so sad about Michael...

Rest in Peace, there was always something about you, that I loved.  I can't help but pray that you are with Jesus.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok,


 

Yup....    I 'hear' you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Yup....    I 'hear' you.



Hey sis 

Thank you....cause I couldn't stop, hysterical to say the least....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I'm so sad about Michael...
> 
> Rest in Peace, there was always something about you, that I loved.  I can't help but pray that you are with Jesus.  :Rose:



Me too, sis...me too!


----------



## topsyturvy86

Browndilocks said:


> Does God ever give us what we really want?


 
Yes, according to his will. Sometimes, what we really want might not be the best for us. God see's the bigger picture and has our best interest at heart and according to His infinite wisdom would either give us what we really want, delay giving us what we really want until we're ready, or simply not give us what we really want because it isn't the best for us.


----------



## TrustMeLove

I'm going to go to starbucks after I exercise to chillout with some tea and read the word. I know a chill place..I hate busy loud starbucks.  It's hot outside too. At 9am it was hot. Weird.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey sis
> 
> Thank you....cause I couldn't stop, hysterical to say the least....


 
Hey Darlin'...   Hugs to you and Pastor Hubbie.  

As for your post, Oh, I 'heard' you all the way over here, loud and clear.

Then there are some things that may you go, HUH ? ? ?  

First it's this... erplexed then this  then this  then this  then it has no other place to go then this


----------



## Shimmie

TrustMeLove said:


> I'm going to go to starbucks after I exercise to chillout with some tea and read the word. I know a chill place..I hate busy loud starbucks. It's hot outside too. At 9am it was hot. Weird.


 
I love Starbucks...    I like the quiet ones as well, TML.    I can just sit back and chill.  

I have my MP3 so I can relax to my own music and ignore the sounds of other's conversations.    The smell of coffee always relaxes me.


----------



## Laela

All I can say is *wow*..... early this morning a woman I don't know and have never met  called me to "give me a piece of her mind" and to demand an apology from me for not being professional yesterday. I was still in my bathroom, from just waking up.

Not to go into too much details..but I work with homeowners. I have a very cheap owner who didn't want to pay a company to clean her house for a new tenant. I was pressed for time and had made that call on the owner's behalf to arrange a cleaning. However, when I told the owner about the arrangement, she got angry and said not to send anyone. She's a good client so I didn't get ruffled. I just quickly called back the cleaning company's owner, apologized and told her the owner said no so I won't need to use her services. She didn't demand her apology nor did she seem upset, she just said OK and I thought it was done. That was the prime opportunity for her to tell me I was "unprofessional"

This morning, early this morning, the owner of the cleaning company calls me, and lets it rip. I was taken aback because I didn't expect a call from her. I let her vent and AGAIN apologize, even though I know in this line of business contracts get canceled at the last minute, owners renige..etc. The *misunderstanding *was that this cleaning company owner had thought she had a job, but actually didn't. What we agreed was that she'd go over to the property and would call me to quote the cost when she gets there and in the meantime I'll let the owner know. I had called to cancel before she even made that trip. The calls between her and my client all transpired in less than 30 minutes, so she didn't  get to make the trip, although I'm sure she planned for it. 

During the phone call this morning, she goes on about her not hurting as a business but that this last-minute cancellation ruined her whole evening. HUH?? 
_*** I was scratching my head**_

But what got me was when she said (paraphrasing)... "I am a godly woman and you need to apologize for your unprofessionalism.."  I don't operate that way and anyone who steps to me needs to know what they're doing and this isn't how things are done with me"

Let me tell you, I'd already woken up with God on my mind, with a song of thanksgiving on in my head and was humming it. I always wake up in song...

I did NOT let the devil make me hang up on this woman... nor did I curse her out. But I was firm with her and apologized. I stayed on the phone, because I wasn't going to let it be that easy for her. Maybe she's used to shouting matches or talking to a dial tone to confirm what she thought of someone before she even called.  In the end, she said she appreciates my being considerate and that folks usually have an attitude with her (*no kidding*), and that I was humble, and being humble is a good quality.   

I won't be calling her company anymore, of course, because she has turned an otherwise standard business situation into a personal issue. This has never happened to me before and I've been in this business a few years.

*Good try, Satan. * lol

God had me covered, from the time I woke up.

I share this to say God always makes a way for us to be victorious, in every situation. 

Misunderstandings are one of the ways the devil cleverly tries to get us "caught up" in acting up.  I really don't know what this woman's frame of mind was or what her intention for that call really was.. But respect isn't rewarded, it's earned. Whatever respect I had for her went out the door this morning. 

I shared the call with my husband and he was blown away by that. "Maybe she's going through some stuff or really needed the money" he said. Maybe....  but I'm glad God used me to let her know it's all right.. you can get your point across just fine without the guns and cannons. 

God Bless you all for listening to my testimony today. I said a prayer for this woman and for me after that call, because I believe God had a lesson in this and I felt compelled to share this today. If I'd allowed her to get the best of me or make me angry, God would not have been able to do more work on her and on me. I'm still a work in progres....

God is so good.... thank you JESUS for your Wisdom.


----------



## Renovating

Laela said:


> All I can say is *wow*..... early this morning a woman I don't know and have never met called me to "give me a piece of her mind" and to demand an apology from me for not being professional yesterday. I was still in my bathroom, from just waking up.
> 
> Not to go into too much details..but I work with homeowners. I have a very cheap owner who didn't want to pay a company to clean her house for a new tenant. I was pressed for time and had made that call on the owner's behalf to arrange a cleaning. However, when I told the owner about the arrangement, she got angry and said not to send anyone. She's a good client so I didn't get ruffled. I just quickly called back the cleaning company's owner, apologized and told her the owner said no so I won't need to use her services. She didn't demand her apology nor did she seem upset, she just said OK and I thought it was done. That was the prime opportunity for her to tell me I was "unprofessional"
> 
> This morning, early this morning, the owner of the cleaning company calls me, and lets it rip. I was taken aback because I didn't expect a call from her. I let her vent and AGAIN apologize, even though I know in this line of business contracts get canceled at the last minute, owners renige..etc. The *misunderstanding *was that this cleaning company owner had thought she had a job, but actually didn't. What we agreed was that she'd go over to the property and would call me to quote the cost when she gets there and in the meantime I'll let the owner know. I had called to cancel before she even made that trip. The calls between her and my client all transpired in less than 30 minutes, so she didn't get to make the trip, although I'm sure she planned for it.
> 
> During the phone call this morning, she goes on about her not hurting as a business but that this last-minute cancellation ruined her whole evening. HUH??
> _*** I was scratching my head**_
> 
> But what got me was when she said (paraphrasing)... "I am a godly woman and you need to apologize for your unprofessionalism.."  I don't operate that way and anyone who steps to me needs to know what they're doing and this isn't how things are done with me"
> 
> Let me tell you, I'd already woken up with God on my mind, with a song of thanksgiving on in my head and was humming it. I always wake up in song...
> 
> I did NOT let the devil make me hang up on this woman... nor did I curse her out. But I was firm with her and apologized. I stayed on the phone, because I wasn't going to let it be that easy for her. Maybe she's used to shouting matches or talking to a dial tone to confirm what she thought of someone before she even called. In the end, she said she appreciates my being considerate and that folks usually have an attitude with her (*no kidding*), and that I was humble, and being humble is a good quality.
> 
> I won't be calling her company anymore, of course, because she has turned an otherwise standard business situation into a personal issue. This has never happened to me before and I've been in this business a few years.
> 
> *Good try, Satan. *lol
> 
> God had me covered, from the time I woke up.
> 
> I share this to say God always makes a way for us to be victorious, in every situation.
> 
> Misunderstandings are one of the ways the devil cleverly tries to get us "caught up" in acting up. I really don't know what this woman's frame of mind was or what her intention for that call really was.. But respect isn't rewarded, it's earned. Whatever respect I had for her went out the door this morning.
> 
> I shared the call with my husband and he was blown away by that. "Maybe she's going through some stuff or really needed the money" he said. Maybe....  but I'm glad God used me to let her know it's all right.. you can get your point across just fine without the guns and cannons.
> 
> God Bless you all for listening to my testimony today. I said a prayer for this woman and for me after that call, because I believe God had a lesson in this and I felt compelled to share this today. If I'd allowed her to get the best of me or make me angry, God would not have been able to do more work on her and on me. I'm still a work in progres....
> 
> God is so good.... thank you JESUS for your Wisdom.


 

It's good that you didn't let her upset you, because she definitely had other issues going on. Like you said,"Nice try Satan." Have a blessed day.


----------



## TrustMeLove

Laela, 

WOW! You are better than me because I would have told her in a calm way that she was being VERY DISRESPECTFUL. And I might have went there on the whole Christian thing too....SMH.

I would have said that I truly do apologize for the misunderstanding and she would NEVER have to worry about that happening again, because I will be using a different service from now on.

And I don't think I would have felt bad about it either. I would have felt like I was victorious, because I would have usually gone OFF! 

But, I'm so happy that you feel like you got the victory in that situation and you handled it with SUCH CLASS!


----------



## Laela

LOL!  

I was firm enough... I didn't fall for that Christian comment, either..that was a rabbit hole.

But I hear ya.. you walk quietly with a big stick, too. 

I love it! LOL

Love & Hugz
Laela





TrustMeLove said:


> Laela,
> 
> WOW! You are better than me because I would have told her in a calm way that she was being VERY DISRESPECTFUL. And I might have went there on the whole Christian thing too....SMH.
> 
> I would have said that I truly do apologize for the misunderstanding and she would NEVER have to worry about that happening again, because I will be using a different service from now on.
> 
> And I don't think I would have felt bad about it either. I would have felt like I was victorious, because I would have usually gone OFF!
> 
> But, I'm so happy that you feel like you got the victory in that situation and you handled it with SUCH CLASS!


----------



## Laela

Have a blessed day, too, Authenticity! 

Hugz,
Laela



authenticitymanifesting said:


> It's good that you didn't let her upset you, because she definitely had other issues going on. Like you said,"Nice try Satan." Have a blessed day.


----------



## TrustMeLove

What draws one to participate in a forum that goes against everything they believe?

I start to physically burn up...my temperature goes up when I hear folks in the street dissing Jesus and his teachings. 

Or when people speak against good policies being put in place by the Obama admin I just shake my head. 

I go and I read what others believe in terms of politics, religion,  life in general. I look at certain websites..redstate..dailykos etc...just not to be ignorant about what others think.

But, I've never been drawn to debate these folks who have obviously come together to share like ideologies. Even dailykos...I'm not liberal...they support a lot of things I support, but they are on another planet on some issues.

Why debate them on their website...made so that they could come together to help push forward their agenda? 

What draws people to places where they believe the total opposite of what the group believes and what is it that makes them want to debate or come out against what these people believe in a forum designed by them to share their ideology?

I really would like to know. I definitely dont' go to red state to debate...nor dailykos..nor any other blog/board/forum to debate people who I disagree with or to cause a scene.

It's like if you dont' believe this why are you here? Honestly. Why are you here? I guess I'm a non confrontational person up to a certain point. I don't go looking for it...if it comes my way..I'm up to the task to handle it, but I don't willingly put myself is positions to be confrontational.

Maybe that's a flaw, but I am happy with that aspect of who I am.

ETA: Coming to LHCF to speak out against long hair and promote short hair. Going to Napp...to speak out against natural hair and promote relaxers, jerry curls etc..
Going to a Nail blog to speak out about keeping up a manicure.
Heading to a JW site (I don't even know if one exist) where they are supporting one another to say CULT CULT CULT. 

Why? Seriously...Why?


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Don't second guess the Bible, what is says is truth. All you have to do is trust in God.*


----------



## Chrissy811

moonglowdiva said:


> *Don't second guess the Bible, what is says is truth. All you have to do is trust in God.*



Thanks for posting this.  I hardly ever read this thread, but I was starting to have a few doubts here and there because what I am seeing is not lining up with what I'm reading.  I heard a message yesterday that was kinda pushing me back to what I know to be true and your post is another message to my spirit...all  have to do is trust.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Maybe it demonstrates the absolute diversity within the christian realm.  There were historical councils of the Church for a reason.  They still aren't sitting on the same hill.


----------



## Laela

Thank you Lord for the diversity in this forum, for those who do read the Bible and stimulate discourse that get me to thinking, even if I don't agree with them. They are all your Children and I thank you for helping me to fellowship with them with Unconditional Love.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

If this beautiful prayer doesn't sum up my struggles today, I don't know what will:


The Great Spirit Prayer

Oh, Great Spirit, whose voice I hear in the wind,
Whose breath gives life to all the world.

Hear me; I need your strength and wisdom.

Let me walk in beauty, and make my eyes
ever behold the red and purple sunset.

Make my hands respect the things you have
made and my ears sharp to hear your voice.

Make me wise so that I may understand
the things you have taught my people.

Help me to remain calm and strong in
the face of all that comes towards me.

Let me learn the lessons you have
hidden in every leaf and rock.

Help me seek pure thoughts and act
with the intention of helping others.

Help me find compassion
without empathy overwhelming me.

I seek strength,
not to be greater than my brother,
but to fight my greatest enemy,
Myself.

Make me always ready to come to you
with clean hands and straight eyes.

So when life fades, as the fading sunset,
my spirit may come to you without shame.

― Unknown


----------



## ILYandY

I am learning so much about G-D the King of the universe. I learned about The Shema, The Shabbat and how to prepare meals, and daily prayers for morning, noon, and night and for each meal.

Hebrews 11:6
And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly seek him


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

ILYandY said:


> I am learning so much about G-D the King of the universe. I learned about The Shema, The Shabbat and how to prepare meals, and daily prayers for morning, noon, and night and for each meal.
> 
> Hebrews 11:6
> And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly seek him



Have you ever seen this orthodox version of the Shema?  Beautiful!!!  And the child's voice....just wow!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfF6-TkAnBM


----------



## topsyturvy86

I thank God for the beautiful day today and the priviledge to be able to go and worship Him in His house, learn more about Him, and fellowship with other believers.


----------



## Laela

Good question.. Maybe it's in the effort to convince themselves that what they don't believe is only plausible??




TrustMeLove said:


> What draws one to participate in a forum that goes against everything they believe?
> 
> Why? Seriously...Why?


----------



## Ramya

Normally I don't listen to rap music but I like this artist who is a Christian Rapper? 

Anyway I really like his transparency in his lyrics. Whether he's speaking about his life or not, someone is being blessed by his lyrics. I know that I am 

LeCrae...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0IDoSnvKCM



> Father God, I'm prayin' to you for somebody, who knows you Lord but just hasn't, hasn't been seein' you in the right view lately, Hear me out...
> 
> Father, I'm prayin' for a friend he and I are pretty close, and out of all my friends for this one I'm concerned the most. He say he readin' daily but he ain't really learnin'. He been in church but say that he ain't moved by any sermon. His face weak, he ain't prayed in a week, he wake up and just weep with his face in the sink Lord, you gotta help my man, I'm prayin' for him daily, he ain't sinned but it just seem as if he goin' crazy. He say he feelin' trapped, can't even head up the mall coz every lady's half-dressed temptin' him to lust and fall. He keep the TV off, videos just make him feel that he ain't really nothin' without money, girls and shiny wheels. The other day he told me that he felt less a man coz he ain't have a five-year plan or a piece of land and man it's crazy coz his family think so much of him, plus he got a godly wife who always showin' love for him but he's strugglin', even though he talk to me, I tell him what to do but he don't listen when he oughta' be. I'm scared for him coz there's people that look up to him, he got some younger siblings who been changed by what he's done for them but is it done for him, Lord don't let it be, if he don't wanna talk to you then Father hear from me, is it done for him, Lord don't let it be, if he don't wanna talk to you then Father hear from me...
> 
> Yeah, I'm prayin' for you, yeah, I'm prayin' for you
> Yeah, I'm prayin' for you, yeah, yeah, I'm prayin' for you...
> 
> God, his condition is worsen since we were last conversed and I'm with him now and he ain't doin' well and this I'm certain. He say he tryna' trust you, doesn't wanna disgust you but he was in the mist of sinners and did not discuss you and just today his anxiety's got the best of him, he knows Christ but for hours refuse to rest in Him, he's not the best of men but Lord I know he really loves you and I can't understand why lately he's not thinkin' of you. People trust this dude, you could crush this dude, Father he needs more of you I pray you touch this dude, what can I say to him? I'm determined to pray for him Father empty and brake him I pray you'll just have your way with him, coz there's a change in him and the effects are strong, I pray you open up his heart before the next song and when he gets home, I pray he'll open up the sixty-six book love letter you wrote and soak it up coz he ain't hearin' You and he ain't feelin' me and God I know it's killin' You because it's killin' me and matter of fact there's somethin' else he's concealin' see, the person that I've been prayin' about is really me...
> 
> Yeah, I'm prayin' for you, yeah, I'm prayin' for you
> Yeah, I'm prayin' for you, yeah, yeah, I'm prayin' for you...


----------



## Laela

I agree with _***Victory Is Mine_ that God is about to do something great, and that I should be preparing myself...


----------



## cutenss

I pray that God allows me to go to nursing school...and FINISH.  With my eyes, I see no way.  Luckily His ways are not my ways, and His eyes are not my eyes.  This is longing desire of my heart.


----------



## Ramya

I went a head and purchased LeCrae's latest CD. I don't endorse many artists let alone Christian rappers but I am really glad that I got his CD. I really love it, it's real, it's good and it's scriptural.


----------



## TrustMeLove

Ramya said:


> I went a head and purchased LeCrae's latest CD. I don't endorse many artists let alone Christian rappers but I am really glad that I got his CD. I really love it, it's real, it's good and it's scriptural.



Have you heard the song Jesus Musik? I love that song...we get so hyped to that song.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkamzU_AmrQ


----------



## Ramya

TrustMeLove said:


> Have you heard the song Jesus Musik? I love that song...we get so hyped to that song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkamzU_AmrQ



lol I got a new favorite artist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eSAlENfcKU

This was the second song I *found* on iTunes 

This one is my favorite followed by "Truth"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pra5zfjUufk


----------



## TrustMeLove

Ramya said:


> lol I got a new favorite artist
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eSAlENfcKU
> 
> This was the second song I *found* on iTunes
> 
> This one is my favorite followed by "Truth"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pra5zfjUufk



I love Lecrae. Praise God for using him to be a blessing to the kingdom and God's people. 

Good songs. Thanks! 

It makes me think about all the secular artist out their prostituting their gifts... Why o Why? 

What a blessing their talents would be...in the different forms of expression musically to the kingdom...? 

Jehovah Jireh...Lord your my provider...love the guitar in the back.


----------



## TrustMeLove

OOO Ramya,

The guy singing on El Shaddai is actually a  man named Cam. That's what it said in the comments.

He has this pretty hip ATL type song called Platform. It's interesting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPpXXqAi6p4&feature=related

The video had some cringe parts, but the words seemed good. lol

Have you heard of this person Canton Jones....This song G.O.D. Is pretty good. I saw it linked to by one of the videos you posted. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO9stHK6RMA&feature=related


----------



## Ramya

TrustMeLove said:


> OOO Ramya,
> 
> The guy singing on El Shaddai is actually a  man named Cam. That's what it said in the comments.
> 
> He has this pretty hip ATL type song called Platform. It's interesting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPpXXqAi6p4&feature=related
> 
> The video had some cringe parts, but the words seemed good. lol
> 
> Have you heard of this person Canton Jones....This song G.O.D. Is pretty good. I saw it linked to by one of the videos you posted.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO9stHK6RMA&feature=related



Yeah I didn't get a chance to check out Cam but it's on LeCrae's album "After the Music Stops". I love Canton Jones! I actually got to meet him a year ago at a youth rally. He is an awesome performer.  I'm trying to get my music game up. I can easily listen to the same CD for a week.


----------



## Netta1

Why are some christians always praying and never doing?

Why do some people use prayer as an excuse?

Why do some people think that ministry is about them?


----------



## Shimmie

^^^^ I dunno'


----------



## MA2010

I love Jesus....tis all


----------



## TrustMeLove

Ramya said:


> Yeah I didn't get a chance to check out Cam but it's on LeCrae's album "After the Music Stops". I love Canton Jones! I actually got to meet him a year ago at a youth rally. He is an awesome performer.  I'm trying to get my music game up. I can easily listen to the same CD for a week.



I listened to Donald Lawrence The Law of Confession Part 1 for 2 weeks straight..hahahahaha 

Know all the lyrics, harmonies, ab lib...ERRYTHING...HAHAHAHAHA!

I do the same thing too. Girl sometimes certain songs and cd's just MINISTER.  The Lord spoke through that CD in conjunction with hearing a random sermon .....girl it's not in vain. lol


----------



## Shimmie

Manushka said:


> I love Jesus....tis all


 
Tis all

Tis All

Tis All...


----------



## divya

Thank you God for taking care of me, even when I am heading in the wrong direction. You are loving, kind, and longsuffering. There is no one like You.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Does your life align to what the Bible say? If not, reexamine yourself and focus on the Bible and stop listening to what folks are saying and pray. If it does stay on the path of righteousness. Pursue the Fruit of the Spirit diligently and in everything you do.*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Jesus take the wheel.....shoot, I'm giving you the whole car!!!!


----------



## Laela

I don't know... but praying for them is a start....




Netta1 said:


> Why are some christians always praying and never doing?
> 
> Why do some people use prayer as an excuse?
> 
> Why do some people think that ministry is about them?


----------



## Laela

_Sometimes it's the little things, Manushka..._

God bless you for posting that!!!





Manushka said:


> *I love Jesus*....tis all


----------



## delitefulmane

Father, speak to my heart!! 
Amen


----------



## Ramya

I'm seriously considering doing a media fast-- 7 months maybe? No TV, No Radio, Internet for career/school purposes only (so no lhcf)... sounds good. I really need to deprogram and cleanse my mind from all the BS thrown at me. It bothers me how many conflicting messages that are thrown at me several times a day. I don't believe a lot of what I hear but I can't catch everything. Maybe it's best that my media be severely limited.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ramya said:


> I'm seriously considering doing a media fast-- 7 months maybe? No TV, No Radio, Internet for career/school purposes only (so no lhcf)... sounds good. I really need to deprogram and cleanse my mind from all the BS thrown at me. It bothers me how many conflicting messages that are thrown at me several times a day. I don't believe a lot of what I hear but I can't catch everything. Maybe it's best that my media be severely limited.


You have to do what you have to do.

Will be praying for you.

Blessings.


----------



## Chrissy811

With you all things are possible.....


----------



## Chrissy811

Ramya said:


> I'm seriously considering doing a media fast-- 7 months maybe? No TV, No Radio, Internet for career/school purposes only (so no lhcf)... sounds good. I really need to deprogram and cleanse my mind from all the BS thrown at me. It bothers me how many conflicting messages that are thrown at me several times a day. I don't believe a lot of what I hear but I can't catch everything. Maybe it's best that my media be severely limited.



Girl my pastor was just talking about this today and I was thinking about doing it with TV and the internet too. I'm trying to finish by book so I will be doing that if I do.


----------



## Ramya

Nice & Wavy said:


> You have to do what you have to do.
> 
> Will be praying for you.
> 
> Blessings.



Thank you, I really do appreciate it. Yep I've decided that it's the best course of action. Too many things have been wearing on me lately to not notice it. 7 months of intense focus on God without distractions. 



mrsjones1 said:


> Girl my pastor was just talking about this today and I was thinking about doing it with TV and the internet too. I'm trying to finish by book so I will be doing that if I do.



You should give it a try. It's extreme but so worth it. i believe that I can learn a lot by doing this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ramya said:


> Thank you, I really do appreciate it. Yep I've decided that it's the best course of action. Too many things have been wearing on me lately to not notice it. 7 months of intense focus on God without distractions.
> 
> 
> 
> You should give it a try. It's extreme but so worth it. i believe that I can learn a lot by doing this.


Good for you, see you in 7 months!


----------



## GraceV2

" Lord, I am not worthy to receive you, but only say the Word and I shall be healed."


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*************


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Anything that is worth having is worth working for. Many women are "praying" for a husband. My question is are you praying for yourself? Are you ready to recieve a husband? Are you the proverb 31 woman? I am the first to admit that I would like a husband but truth be told, I'm not ready. I am not the proverb 31 woman. But I strive to be her day by day. I confess that I have many flaws that I am praying to change. I am selfish and mean just to name a few. I pray that God will instill in me humility, goodness, peace, love, kindness, patience, meekness, and joy so when God send me a husband I will be ready.*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

People will blame you for your inconsistencies, your faults but you cannot LIVE in your past faults.  You must move forward.  Tell the devil to shut it up in the name of Jesus!!!!  You are moving forward.  Live and grow from this day forward.  When you fall, get back up...He's there waiting for you even before you fall...as He knew you would.  Get back up!!!  AMEN!!!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva

_Carl __was a quiet man. He didn't talk much. He would always greet you with a big smile _
_and a firm handshake. _
_Even after _
_living in our neighborhood for over 50 years, no one could really say they _
_knew him very well. _
_Before his _
_retirement, he took the bus to work each morning. The lone sight of him _
_walking down the street often worried us. _
_He had a slight _
_limp from a bullet wound received in WWII. _
_Watching him, _
_we worried that although he had survived WWII, he may not make it through _
_our changing uptown neighborhood with its ever-increasing random violence, _
_gangs, and drug activity. _
_When he saw the _
_flyer at our local church asking for volunteers for caring for the gardens _
_behind the minister's residence, he responded in his characteristically _
_unassuming manner. Without fanfare, he just signed up._
_He was well _
_into his 87th year when the very thing we had always feared finally _
_happened. _
_He was just _
_finishing his watering for the day when three gang members approached him. _
_Ignoring their attempt to intimidate him, he simply asked, "Would you like _
_a drink from the hose?" _
_The tallest and _
_toughest-looking of the three said, "Yeah, sure," with a malevolent little _
_smile. _
_As Carl offered _
_the hose to him, the other two grabbed Carl's arm, throwing him down. As _
_the hose snaked crazily over the ground, dousing everything in its way, _
_Carl's assailants stole his retirement watch and his wallet, and then _
_fled. _
_Carl tried to _
_get himself up, but he had been thrown down on his bad leg. He lay there _
_trying to gather himself as the minister came running to help him. _
_Although the _
_minister had witnessed the attack from his window, he couldn't get there _
_fast enough to stop it. _​


----------



## moonglowdiva

_"Carl, are you _
_okay? Are you hurt?" the minister kept asking as he helped Carl to his _
_feet. _
_Carl just _
_passed a hand over his brow and sighed, shaking his head. "Just some punk _
_kids. I hope they'll wise-up someday." _
_His wet clothes _
_clung to his slight frame as he bent to pick up the hose. He adjusted the _
_nozzle again and started to water. _
_Confused and a _
_little concerned, the minister asked, "Carl, what are you doing?" "I've _
_got to finish my watering. It's been very dry lately," came the calm reply. _
_Satisfying _
_himself that Carl really was all right, the minister could only marvel. _
_Carl was a man from a different time and place. _
_A few weeks _
_later the three returned. Just as before their threat was unchallenged. _
_Carl again offered them a drink from his _
_hose. _
_This time they _
_didn't rob him. They wrenched the hose from his hand and drenched him head _
_to foot in the icy water. _
_When they had _
_finished their humiliation of him, they sauntered off down the street, _
_throwing catcalls and curses, falling over one another laughing at the _
_hilarity of what they had just done. _
_Carl just _
_watched them. Then he turned toward the warmth giving sun, picked up his _
_hose, and went on with his watering. _​


----------



## moonglowdiva

_The summer was _
_quickly fading into fall Carl was doing some tilling when he was startled _
_by the sudden approach of someone behind him. He stumbled and fell into _
_some evergreen branches. _
_As he struggled _
_to regain his footing, he turned to see the tall leader of his summer _
_tormentors reaching down for him. He braced himself for the expected attack. _
_"Don't worry _
_old man, I'm not gonna hurt you this time." _
_The young man _
_spoke softly, still offering the tattooed and scarred hand to Carl. As he _
_helped Carl get up, the man pulled a crumpled bag from his pocket and _
_handed it to Carl. _
_"What's this?" _
_Carl asked. "It's your stuff," the man explained. "It's your stuff back. _
_Even the money in your wallet." "I don't understand," Carl said. "Why _
_would you help me now?" _
_The man shifted _
_his feet, seeming embarrassed and ill at ease. "I learned something from _
_you," he said. "I ran with that gang and hurt people like you we picked _
_you because you were old and we knew we could do it But every time we came _
_and did something to you, instead of yelling and fighting back, you tried _
_to give us a drink. You didn't hate us for hating you. You kept showing _
_love against our hate." _
_He stopped for _
_a moment. "I couldn't sleep after we stole your stuff, so here it is back." _
_He paused for _
_another awkward moment, not knowing what more there was to say. "That _
_bag's my way of saying thanks for straightening me out, I guess." And with _
_that, he walked off down the street. _
_Carl looked _
_down at the sack in his hands and gingerly opened it. He took out his _
_retirement watch and put it back on his wrist. Opening his wallet, he _
_checked for his wedding photo. He gazed for a moment at the young bride _
_that still smiled back at him from all those years ago._
_._​


----------



## moonglowdiva

_He died one _
_cold day after Christmas that winter. Many people attended his funeral in _
_spite of the weather. _
_In particular _
_the minister noticed a tall young man that he didn't know sitting quietly _
_in a distant corner of the church. _
_The minister _
_spoke of Carl's garden as a lesson in life. _
_In a voice made _
_thick with unshed tears, he said, "Do your best and make your garden as _
_beautiful as you can. We will never forget Carl and his garden." _
_The following _
_spring another flyer went up. It read: "Person needed to care for Car= l's garden." _
_The flyer went _
_unnoticed by the busy parishioners until one day when a knock was heard at _
_the minister's office door. _
_Opening the _
_door, the minister saw a pair of scarred and tattooed hands holding the _
_flyer. "I believe this is my job, if you'll have me," the young man said. _
_The minister _
_recognized him as the same young man who had returned the stolen watch and _
_wallet to Carl. _
_He knew that _
_Carl's kindness had turned this man's life around. As the minister handed _
_him the keys to the garden shed, he said, "Yes, go take care of Carl's _
_garden and honor him." _
_The man went to _
_work and, over the next several years, he tended the flowers and _
_vegetables just as Carl had done. _
_During that _
_time, he went to college, got married, and became a prominent member of _
_the community. But he never forgot his promise to Carl's memory and kept _
_the garden as beautiful as he thought Carl would have kept it. _
_One day he _
_approached the new minister and told him that he couldn't care for the _
_garden any longer. He explained with a shy and happy smile, "My wife just _
_had a baby boy last night, and she's bringing him home on Saturday." _​ 
_"Well, _
_congratulations!" said the minister, as he was handed the garden shed _
_keys. "That's wonderful! What's the baby's name?" _
_"Carl," he replied. _
_That's the _​ 
_whole gospel message simply stated_​


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I hope that in the previous post that we all learn how valuable the Fruit of the Spirt are because that is a very good example. Let's all try to be like Carl and maybe we can make a change in someone's life.*


----------



## Laela

*Re: The Elephant in the Room*

It's known that Athiests read the Bible in more detail than Christians do...

I know (and used to live with) a self-proclaimed Atheist, who knows the Bible like the back of his hands and talks about God _all the time_.  

If he doesn't believe in God what is he searching for..?

:scratchch


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: The Elephant in the Room*



Laela said:


> It's known that Athiests read the Bible in more detail than Christians do...
> 
> I know (and used to live with) a self-proclaimed Atheist, who knows the Bible like the back of his hands and talks about God _all the time_.
> 
> If he doesn't believe in God what is he searching for..?
> 
> :scratchch


The Truth will set him free...in Jesus Name!

The more he reads, the more he wants...he can't help it.


----------



## Laela

Until he _believes_, the Truth can't set him free.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I find it so interesting that people who "proclaim" to be christians and say they love God, can so easily go into another forum and "bash" other christians for sharing the Word of God concerning things that "Christians" shouldn't be doing.

If I have something to say to another christian, either I will go to them in a pm or share it openly in the CF.  Just goes to show where the heart of people really are....and I'm happy it's in the open how they "really" feel, that way I know what to do and what NOT to do concerning them.

I'm going to continue to share the truth, even if people don't like it.

And, that's my Random Christian thought for today!


----------



## topsyturvy86

Michael W. Smith's new (2008) album, A New Hallelujah = Awesomness!! A must have!


----------



## Angelicus

I really don't like it when people blame God for their mishaps:

My best friend, who is an actor, has an audition this evening. He is required to sing a pop song and provide sheet music for the song. He has known about this audition for over four days but waited until the day of the audition to find sheet music for the song.

Right when he was about to photocopy the sheet music, (which, by the way, is illegal) the electricity in the library goes out.

He begins to curse God, blame God because he waited until the last minute to do an important task and expected God to play Cap'n Sav-a-Lot.


----------



## Angelicus

topsyturvy86 said:


> Michael W. Smith's new (2008) album, A New Hallelujah = Awesomness!! A must have!


I was just listening to his album two days ago. His music is so beautiful.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I find it so interesting that people who "proclaim" to be christians and say they love God, can so easily go into another forum and "bash" other christians for sharing the Word of God concerning things that "Christians" shouldn't be doing.
> 
> If I have something to say to another christian, either I will go to them in a pm or share it openly in the CF.  Just goes to show where the heart of people really are....and I'm happy it's in the open how they "really" feel, that way I know what to do and what NOT to do concerning them.
> 
> I'm going to continue to share the truth, even if people don't like it.
> 
> And, that's my Random Christian thought for today!


   Your heart is in the right place.


----------



## Shimmie

topsyturvy86 said:


> Michael W. Smith's new (2008) album, A New Hallelujah = Awesomness!! A must have!


I love this album    It's beautiful and right now I can hear the song in my spirit.    

ETA:   Now you got me started on this...     I love it.   

*Here's a video: *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjxtWwi9vbk

*Here are the lyrics:*

Can you hear, there's a new song
Breaking out from the children of freedom
Every race and every nation
Sing it out sing a new Hallelujah

Let us sing love to the nations
Bringing hope of the grace that has freed us
Make Him known and make Him famous
Sing it out sing to the new Hallelujah

Chorus
Arise
Let the church Arise
Let love reach to the other side
Alive come alive
Let the song Arise

Africa sings a new song
Reaching out with the new Hallelujah
Every son and every daughter
Everyone sing a new Hallelujah

Chorus
Arise
Let the song Arise
Let love reach to the other side
Alive come alive
Let the song Arise

Bridge
Whoa whoa yeah (2x)
Let the song arise(2x)
Let the song arise yeah (2x)

Spoken
Let the world sing a new Hallelujah
From Africa to Australia
From Brazil to China
From New York down to Houston!

Chorus
Arise
Let the church Arise
Let love reach to the other side
Alive come alive
Let the song Arise

Everyone sing a new Hallelujah (2x)


----------



## Shimmie

Angelicus said:


> I really don't like it when people blame God for their mishaps:
> 
> My best friend, who is an actor, has an audition this evening. He is required to sing a pop song and provide sheet music for the song. He has known about this audition for over four days but waited until the day of the audition to find sheet music for the song.
> 
> Right when he was about to photocopy the sheet music, (which, by the way, is illegal) the electricity in the library goes out.
> 
> He begins to curse God, blame God because he waited until the last minute to do an important task and expected God to play Cap'n Sav-a-Lot.


One of God's biggest messages (or voice to us) is when the 'lights go out'...


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: The Elephant in the Room*



Laela said:


> It's known that Athiests read the Bible in more detail than Christians do...
> 
> I know (and used to live with) a self-proclaimed Atheist, who knows the Bible like the back of his hands and talks about God _all the time_.
> 
> If he doesn't believe in God what is he searching for..?
> 
> :scratchch


They're paranoid.   They know the 'Truth' is written therein and they want to have a 'raincheck' just in case.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Shimmie said:


> I love this album  It's beautiful and right now I can hear the song in my spirit.
> 
> ETA: Now you got me started on this...  I love it.
> 
> *Here's a video: *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjxtWwi9vbk
> 
> *Here are the lyrics:*
> 
> Can you hear, there's a new song
> Breaking out from the children of freedom
> Every race and every nation
> Sing it out sing a new Hallelujah
> 
> Let us sing love to the nations
> Bringing hope of the grace that has freed us
> Make Him known and make Him famous
> Sing it out sing to the new Hallelujah
> 
> Chorus
> Arise
> Let the church Arise
> Let love reach to the other side
> Alive come alive
> Let the song Arise
> 
> Africa sings a new song
> Reaching out with the new Hallelujah
> Every son and every daughter
> Everyone sing a new Hallelujah
> 
> Chorus
> Arise
> Let the song Arise
> Let love reach to the other side
> Alive come alive
> Let the song Arise
> 
> Bridge
> Whoa whoa yeah (2x)
> Let the song arise(2x)
> Let the song arise yeah (2x)
> 
> Spoken
> Let the world sing a new Hallelujah
> From Africa to Australia
> From Brazil to China
> From New York down to Houston!
> 
> Chorus
> Arise
> Let the church Arise
> Let love reach to the other side
> Alive come alive
> Let the song Arise
> 
> Everyone sing a new Hallelujah (2x)


 
Thanks for posting the lyrics Shim .  I can't stop listening to Amazing Grace. Old song but new everytime I hear it ... & deep in love with You


----------



## Shimmie

topsyturvy86 said:


> Thanks for posting the lyrics Shim .  I can't stop listening to Amazing Grace. Old song but new everytime I hear it ... & deep in love with You


I'll be honest, this is the type of Christian music that I am blessed by.  

The gospel songs are here and there with me.  I'm not putting any of them down; not at all.    But music such as this and the Integrity, and Hossana Worship music is what I am drawn to more so than others.  

And you are so right about 'Amazing Grace'  and Deep in Love with You.  Beautiful music.  

Brian Duncan is another Christian artist that blesses me.  His worship music is annointed.    

This one is my favorite.  My son introduced this CD to me with his selection of "I Surrender All"  and I never turned back.   

http://www.amazon.com/My-Utmost-His-Highest-Prayers/dp/B000005OIY/ref=pd_sim_m_4/179-3074402-5510729


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Thanks for the M.W. Smith links.  I don't think I've heard those yet.  We should always share new artists here because I don't always get a chance to know about them.  Last week, I was so blessed by Jeremy Camp playing ALL day because he was doing a concert.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OaMNx68S7g

Also love the music and performing style of Bill Miller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdg2sVB0XU8

So, folks, list your artists...I'm always looking for new Youtube links for my channel.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Shimmie said:


> I'll be honest, this is the type of Christian music that I am blessed by.
> 
> The gospel songs are here and there with me. I'm not putting any of them down; not at all. But music such as this and the Integrity, and Hossana Worship music is what I am drawn to more so than others.
> 
> And you are so right about 'Amazing Grace' and Deep in Love with You. Beautiful music.
> 
> Brian Duncan is another Christian artist that blesses me. His worship music is annointed.
> 
> This one is my favorite. My son introduced this CD to me with his selection of "I Surrender All" and I never turned back.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Utmost-His-Highest-Prayers/dp/B000005OIY/ref=pd_sim_m_4/179-3074402-5510729


 
I've never heared of Brian Duncan ... i'll see if I can download this album tonight. Thanks. I am particularly drawn to this type of Christian music too, as well as Hillsong and Don Moen strongly.


----------



## Shimmie

topsyturvy86 said:


> I've never heared of Brian Duncan ... i'll see if I can download this album tonight. Thanks. I am particularly drawn to this type of Christian music too, as well as Hillsong and Don Moen strongly.


Topsy, You will 'love' Brian Duncan's worship music.

Here's a link to hear clips of my favorites.

http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/window/media/page/0,,232442-562854,00.html

1.  When I Turn to You   (God gave me a beautiful flowing dance for this). 

3.  I Surrender All

5.  Come Holy Spirit

10.  As the Deer

11.  Brian's Prayer - I Love You with my Life

I love love this entire CD, including the instrumentals.  

l'm going to attempt to paste the clip links here.    The 'clip' links work.  Enjoy!

My son and I love this CD.  He's always blessing me with beautiful music.  'Mommie's Baby' 

*Track Listing*


   <li class="track">Track# <li class="trackTitle">Title <li class="trackTime">time <li class="trackSong">

   			            			  <li class="track">1 <li class="trackTitle">Bryan's Hymn (When I Turn to You) <li class="trackTime">5:16 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">2 <li class="trackTitle">O Love That Will Not Let Me Go <li class="trackTime">5:48 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">3 <li class="trackTitle">I Surrender All <li class="trackTime">2:16 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">4 <li class="trackTitle">Beneath the Cross of Jesus (Instrumental) <li class="trackTime">2:02 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">5 <li class="trackTitle">Come Holy Spirit <li class="trackTime">3:26 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">6 <li class="trackTitle">Take My Life and Let It Be <li class="trackTime">1:57 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">7 <li class="trackTitle">Heart Like Mine (Instrumental) <li class="trackTime">3:14 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">8 <li class="trackTitle">I Need Thee Every Hour <li class="trackTime">3:18 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">9 <li class="trackTitle">El  Shaddai/You Are My Hiding Place (Instrumental) <li class="trackTime">4:49 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">10 <li class="trackTitle">As the Deer <li class="trackTime">1:43 <li class="trackSong">




   			            			  <li class="track">11 <li class="trackTitle">Bryan's Prayer (I Love You With My Life) <li class="trackTime">4:50


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Shimmie said:


> Topsy, You will 'love' Brian Duncan's worship music.
> 
> Here's a link to hear clips of my favorites.
> 
> http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/window/media/page/0,,232442-562854,00.html
> 
> 1.  When I Turn to You   (God gave me a beautiful flowing dance for this).
> 
> 3.  I Surrender All
> 
> 5.  Come Holy Spirit
> 
> 10.  As the Deer
> 
> 11.  Brian's Prayer - I Love You with my Life
> 
> I love love this entire CD, including the instrumentals.



Thanks!!!  I listened on Youtube cuz I don't have the plugins...but this guy and his band are great.  Nehosoul or something...he can really sing.


----------



## Shimmie

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Thanks!!! I listened on Youtube cuz I don't have the plugins...but this guy and his band are great. Nehosoul or something...he can really sing.


I have to check him out on YouTube, never thought of him being on there.   He's been on CBN and TBN.   

My son loves his music amd plays it a lot.   And this blesses me because it completely got him away from rap and all of that hip hop mess.  I was so tired of hearing all that 'boom, boom de boom mess'; God answered my prayers for peace and quiet in my son's spirit.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Camp Meeting at church is AWESOME! This year. God is so Good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Fire, fire, fire.....whew!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

In all your getting, GET understanding!


----------



## Laela

Not familiar w/ Bill Miller, but I'll chk him out. I LOoooooooove Jeremy!!!! Did I say I loooove Jeremy?? lol One of my fav artists. I also love to listen to Bebo Norman, Laura Story and Mandisa. There are some others I listen to Toby Mac, Big Daddy Weave, Jars of Clay, Third Day, Nicole C. Mullen...beautiful voice! 



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Thanks for the M.W. Smith links.  I don't think I've heard those yet.  We should always share new artists here because I don't always get a chance to know about them.  Last week, I was so blessed by Jeremy Camp playing ALL day because he was doing a concert.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OaMNx68S7g
> 
> Also love the music and performing style of Bill Miller
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdg2sVB0XU8
> 
> So, folks, list your artists...I'm always looking for new Youtube links for my channel.


----------



## Raspberry

This song was in my head all night 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g9pDrfVKgs


----------



## Ms Red

I have met someone who INSISTS on celibacy and wants to live for the Lord.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ms Red said:


> I have met someone who INSISTS on celibacy and wants to live for the Lord.


 
You are truly blessed girl.....truly blessed!


----------



## poookie

I just want to say this is an awesome thread!  So uplifting!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Revelation 3:5 'He who overcomes will thus be clothed in white garments; and I will not erase his name from the book of life, and I will confess his name before My Father and before His angels.

Revelation 20:12 And I saw the dead, the great and the small, standing before the throne, and books were opened; and another book was opened, which is the book of life; and the dead were judged from the things which were written in the books, according to their deeds. (NASB ©1995)

People need the Lord!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It's only about the Lord...it's not always about you!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

I often naturally have the ability to encourage and uplift others, believing without any uncertainty that G-d is in charge. The ability is there, but for my own life, there is so much doubt and hopeless feelings...


----------



## La Colocha

I really need to spend more time here in the christian forum. I feel peace here. Somethings have been really bothering me lately. Messing with my spirit, i feel drained.


----------



## Shimmie

Ms Red said:


> I have met someone who INSISTS on celibacy and wants to live for the Lord.



And he's *NOT* gay!  

I had to put that out there for the doubters!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

La Colocha said:


> I really need to spend more time here in the christian forum. I feel peace here. Somethings have been really bothering me lately. Messing with my spirit, i feel drained.


Sis, my advice to you...stay in the threads with substance.  The Holy Spirit will show you.  It's important for your spirit...for you to be lifted up and encouraged.

Trust me.

Also, it may be time to turn your plate over and get direction from the Lord.

Be encouraged...I'm here for you if you need me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> And he's *NOT* gay!
> 
> I had to put that out there for the doubters!


Well, well, well, well, well.......welllllllllllllll, well well


----------



## Laela

Good for you, Ms Red! 

God Bless 



Ms Red said:


> I have met someone who INSISTS on celibacy and wants to live for the Lord.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Oh.My.Goodness.

My eyes are reading some  stuff, man....

This song has been in my heart for quite sometime.....Helen Baylor is my girl!!!

Ministers of Defense

VERSE 1
Pressure is mounting in these last and evil days
To conform and fit into the world and all its ways
The enemy tries to make yield to occupy our minds
He wears down our resistance as we live in the daily grind

We're ministers of defense for the Gospel The Gospel of Jesus Christ We're prepared to fight for the Kingdom We're not ashamed to hold up the light

VERSE 2
We've received our orders, our purpose is to fight
We're raising up our standard in the Name of Jesus
Christ
Pushing back the darkness,
tearing down the walls
Standing up for righteousness although we sometimes fall 

we will not give up
we will not give in
we're more than conquerors 
and we are going to win

We're ministers of defense for the Gospel The Gospel of Jesus Christ We're prepared to fight for the Kingdom We're not ashamed to hold up the light

BRIDGE
We're gonna fight on-yes we will
Fight the fight of faith
We're gonna press on
Pressing everyday
We're gonna pray on
Pray the prayer of faith
We're gonna run on
With Jesus all the way

CHORUS

soldier
in the army of the lord
true born soldier
in the army


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh.My.Goodness.
> 
> My eyes are reading some  stuff, man....
> 
> This song has been in my heart for quite sometime.....Helen Baylor is my girl!!!
> 
> Ministers of Defense
> 
> VERSE 1
> Pressure is mounting in these last and evil days
> To conform and fit into the world and all its ways
> The enemy tries to make yield to occupy our minds
> He wears down our resistance as we live in the daily grind
> 
> We're ministers of defense for the Gospel The Gospel of Jesus Christ We're prepared to fight for the Kingdom We're not ashamed to hold up the light
> 
> VERSE 2
> We've received our orders, our purpose is to fight
> We're raising up our standard in the Name of Jesus
> Christ
> Pushing back the darkness,
> tearing down the walls
> Standing up for righteousness although we sometimes fall
> 
> we will not give up
> we will not give in
> we're more than conquerors
> and we are going to win
> 
> We're ministers of defense for the Gospel The Gospel of Jesus Christ We're prepared to fight for the Kingdom We're not ashamed to hold up the light
> 
> BRIDGE
> We're gonna fight on-yes we will
> Fight the fight of faith
> We're gonna press on
> Pressing everyday
> We're gonna pray on
> Pray the prayer of faith
> We're gonna run on
> With Jesus all the way
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> soldier
> in the army of the lord
> true born soldier
> in the army


You just ministered these very words to me.   Wow!  Confirmation!  

Thank you so much for being my 'sister'.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Can You Reach My Friend?
Helen Baylor

*******************
VERSE 1
I got a call from an old friend
We laughed about how things had changed
But I could tell things weren't going as well 
as he claim

He tried to hide his feelings
But they only gave him away
The longer I listened,
The more I kept wishing that
I knew the right words to say

Can You reach my friend ?
Bring his searching to an end
Lord, I know you love him
Help him understand
Can You reach my friend?
You are the only One who can
Help him give his heart to You 

VERSE 2
We talked for more than an hour
I smiled when he mentioned Your name
I said that I knew You

I told him the difference You made
But he never thought he would need You
But maybe he's changing his mind
As we said goodbye Lord
He told me that I had found
Something that he'd like to find

Can You reach my friend?
You are the only One who can
Lord, I know You love him
Help him understand
Can you reach my friend?
Bring his searching to an end
Help him give his heart to You

Maybe he's ready tonight
Lord, he said that he might
Need to call You

Help him give his heart to You


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> You just ministered these very words to me.   Wow!  Confirmation!
> 
> Thank you so much for being my 'sister'.


And thank you for being mine...I'm so blessed to have you in my life!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> And thank you for being mine...I'm so blessed to have you in my life!



Right back at you and Mr. Wavy... my 'brother'.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> And thank you for being mine...I'm so blessed to have you in my life!



ETA:   I love Helen Baylor's Testimony... how her grandmother prayed for her and got a powerful breakthrough.

_"Save My Granddaughter..... Lord Save my Granddaughter"_  Those words are powerful in her testimony.   Praise God!


----------



## Shimmie

"Folks" be watching who you thank around here...   

Are we not free to give 'thanks'? erplexed


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> "Folks" be watching who you thank around here...
> 
> Are we not free to give 'thanks'? erplexed



Not in the CF, we're not...oh, well...thank on my sister, thank on


----------



## Finally Free

I am truly blessed and thankful, that my children know and love the Lord. Tonight my DD heard me gasp, and asked what was wrong? I told her and she wanted to say a word of prayer for baby Emma. I was truly touched by this. It brought tears in my eyes. Not only did she pray for Emma, but the family as well.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Shimmie said:


> "Folks" be watching who you thank around here...
> 
> Are we not free to give 'thanks'? erplexed



hmmmm so much for a private conversation...
thanks ladies
I'm also going to be taking your posts with a grain of salt, I feel like as older Christian women your reactions to people's questions and comments should be a bit more open and thought out, and with love in mind... 
I knew that PM was going to be way less private than it should've...
Not trying to start drama but I really would like for someone to prove me wrong in my experience that Christians (especially women) can be catty, seekers of status, and condescending... I know this isn't everyone but its too often...
People walk around pretending like they haven't been scorned in the church or like they haven't seen wrong in the church... It even goes on in this forum
I don't want to feel like this but in my life I do...
I guess thats not yall's burden to carry or your business, but Christianity is becoming more and more unattractive to me... not Jesus, just Christianity 
and as a paying subscriber it is my right to say so
Hopefully no matter what age or how "full of the word/ spirit" we might be, we can still understand that we are so small compared to God and have a humbleness about us the way Jesus did
I know so little, but I think thats everyone... Who knows the impact you may have on another's life?
I don't want anyone else to feel like this, so please, please if someone reaches out to you, be a "Christian" about it... 
ok bye


----------



## Shimmie

Finally Free said:


> I am truly blessed and thankful, that my children know and love the Lord. Tonight my DD heard me gasp, and asked what was wrong? I told her and she wanted to say a word of prayer for baby Emma. I was truly touched by this. It brought tears in my eyes. Not only did she pray for Emma, but the family as well.



Children are so loving and they always have a way to lift our hearts at the most appropriate times.    It's no small wonder why God calls them a 'Gift' to us.   

God bless your Darling Daughter....


----------



## Shimmie

The 'ignore' feature really works.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> The 'ignore' feature really works.


You just finding this out?

   Chile.....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You just finding this out?
> 
> Chile.....


Are ;you still my anti-virus protector?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Are ;you still my anti-virus protector?


You know it girl....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got cho' back....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know it girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got cho' back....


 
     I need a 'net' (to catch me); I'm on the floor.   

Praise God... I'm healed!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I need a 'net' (to catch me); I'm on the floor.
> 
> Praise God... I'm healed!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


>


  No words... No words.

That's our Lord, full provision; a mighty big net.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> No words... No words.
> 
> That's our Lord, full provision; a mighty big net.


The overflow, sis...you are in the overflow:


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> The overflow, sis...you are in the overflow:


 
   Thank you sis.  I receive that.  And for you and Pastor Hubbie, I pray a 1000 (thousand) fold return.   

I thank God for you, helping through the last 3 days.  Love and blessings to both of you and thank you so much for your love and prayers.     I mean it, sis. 

Give him a great big hug from me and tell him thanks again and again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Thank you sis.  I receive that.  And for you and Pastor Hubbie, I pray a 1000 (thousand) fold return.
> 
> I thank God for you, helping through the last 3 days.  Love and blessings to both of you and thank you so much for your love and prayers.     I mean it, sis.
> 
> Give him a great big hug from me and tell him thanks again and again.


Amen...and so be it!

We receive it...halleljuah!

We love you, girl...you are truly a blessing in our lives!


----------



## PinkPebbles

I love Jesus because He is truly my Lord and Savior, my Redeemer. I'm far from being perfect. Yet, He still loves and blesses me.

I realize that all He requires us to do is have a heart and a mind set to want to live righteously. A life that is pleasing and acceptable in His sight. And His word promises us that He will make all grace abound to us, so that we can overcome any specific sin and do His will. For it is God who works in us to will and act according to his good purpose.
Philippians 2:13
2 Corinthians 9:8

I cannot do anything on my own, but the Holy Spirit that dwells inside of me makes it possible to live for Christ.

_If the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed._ John 8:36


----------



## Shimmie

_Not a hair on your head, shall perish... _

God covered it all.  

Thank you Father God. In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## Renovating

I must remember daily to do all I can to _let the words of mouth and the meditation of my heart to be pleasing to God._  In doing this, I have to ask God for wisdom about whom/when/how I respond to others- saved and unsaved alike.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Some people need to calm down and stop tripping....geez!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Jesus said:  

_*Remember the word that I said unto you, The servant is not greater than his lord. If they have persecuted me, they will also persecute you; if they have kept my saying, they will keep yours also.*_  John 15:20

_*Yea, and all that will live godly in Christ Jesus shall suffer persecution.*_ 2 Timothy 3:12

I hear you, Lord...I'm hearing you clearly!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

The christian life can be so subjective, especially private revelation about something you THINK G-d revealed to you.  And of course, believing that you have privvy to supposed rare info directly from G-d doesn't quite make others a shared part of that body of Christ, now does it?  There is only one perfect way....and all people are either not on that road, or are indeed on that road to finding it at the end....they haven't yet arrived...neither have you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> The christian life can be so subjective, especially private revelation about something you THINK G-d revealed to you.  And of course, believing that you have privvy to supposed rare info directly from G-d doesn't quite make others part of that body of Christ, now does it?  There is only one perfect way....and all people are either not on that road, or are on that road to finding it....they haven't yet arrived...neither have you.


Are you talking to me?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Nice & Wavy said:


> Are you talking to me?


Um..... nope.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Um..... nope.


Ok..thanks.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Unbelievable....pure nonsense....


----------



## Renovating

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> The christian life can be so subjective, especially private revelation about something you THINK G-d revealed to you. And of course, believing that you have privvy to supposed rare info directly from G-d doesn't quite make others a shared part of that body of Christ, now does it? There is only one perfect way....and all people are either not on that road, or are indeed on that road to finding it at the end....they haven't yet arrived...neither have you.


 

ITA. Beautifully said.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

"A wise son heeds his father's instruction, but a mocker does not listen to rebuke." Proverbs 13:1 (NIV)


----------



## MA2010

You loved me enough to die and set me free. You gave me the opportunity to have life more abdundantly.

I will forever sing your praises, Jesus. Forgive me for the sinner that I am. 

Change me from within and help me to raise this unborn child for your GLORY alone.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Manushka said:


> You loved me enough to die and set me free. You gave me the opportunity to have life more abdundantly.
> 
> I will forever sing your praises, Jesus. Forgive me for the sinner that I am.
> 
> Change me from within and help me to raise this unborn child for your GLORY alone.


----------



## Finally Free

Manushka said:


> You loved me enough to die and set me free. You gave me the opportunity to have life more abdundantly.
> 
> I will forever sing your praises, Jesus. Forgive me for the sinner that I am.
> 
> Change me from within and help me to raise this unborn child for your GLORY alone.



In Jesus name, Amen! Beautiful Prayer!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Nice & Wavy said:


> Are you talking to me?


 
smells like guilt... 
I think she was making a statement in general... maybe... a random thought? 
I like ur post GV that was tight


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm so happy I'm a believer who knows who she is in Christ Jesus and not allow the enemy and his tactics to have control over my life.  The bible tells me to _*"cast down imaginations and every high thing that will exalt itself against the knowledge of God, and bring every thought to the obedience of Jesus Christ."*_ 2 Corinthians 10:5

I'm so blessed to be able to have a ministry where I can be myself...God uses me so much with people.  There are so many young adults (19-32) who come by and visit me, call me on the phone, hang out together, etc.  We have good bible studies and the one thing they always say about me is that "You are real...no fake, no phony!  I appreciate these young adults because they are so open and honest and respectful. There's nothing like being around them.....

My prayer is that the Father will continue to add them to my life.  Bring more Lord!  There are so many that want someone to talk to...someone that  totally understands them....and someone that won't play being a christian...but will be one!

Hallelujah...thank you, Jesus!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It's wonderful to be free!!!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

music-bnatural-smile said:


> smells like guilt...
> I think she was making a statement in general... maybe... a random thought?
> I like ur post GV that was tight





Nice & Wavy said:


> It's wonderful to be free!!!!



Play nicely now everyone


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Not quite a christian thought but dang I wish I had bought some olives for this meatloaf baking in the oven...it would have gone so well...and with boiled eggs in the center for when you slice it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

lamaravilla said:


> Play nicely now everyone


Who's playing around?  

So, saying that I'm free and leaping for joy while I'm saying it, mean I'm talking about someone else and not playing nice?

No, don't get it twisted sister....it's not that at all!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Nice & Wavy said:


> Who's playing around?
> 
> So, saying that I'm free and leaping for joy while I'm saying it, mean I'm talking about someone else and not playing nice?
> 
> No, don't get it twisted sister....it's not that at all!



Excuse me if I misunderstood, I didn't mean to offend


----------



## Aggie

Manushka said:


> You loved me enough to die and set me free. You gave me the opportunity to have life more abdundantly.
> 
> I will forever sing your praises, Jesus. Forgive me for the sinner that I am.
> 
> Change me from within and help me to raise this unborn child for your GLORY alone.


 

Wow Manushka, I love this simple prayer. I join forces with you in this endeavour my sister and friend for you and your precious unborn baby.


----------



## Netta1

hmmm I wished starbucks stayed open later...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok..thanks.


 
  For being my sister.  You and I both have beautiful, storng, handsome, Godly sons, who love God and will not bow to baal and the things of this world.  

Our faith and our stand did it.   God said plainly that if we 'abide in Him and His word abides in us, then we shall ask what we will and it shall be given.  

Sis, it has been given unto 'us' and those of like precious faith, all that we have asked.   While the world dies around us, 'we' live.   We have Black sons who are not statistics and never will be, for they are under Covenant.   (Psalm 89).

I don't care what anyone 'thinks' of me.  Only those missing in faith and who are fearful of giving and surrending their all to Jesus are those who will oppose and mock, because they have no foundation upon which to stand.  They've based their hope on sinking sand.  

'We' are among those who paid the price and have no regrets. No one.  We have further to go and far more to learn and to grow, but we're able to put our hands to the plow and move on where our Father calls.  

Precious Wavy, this is from my son; this is where my 'baby' is in the Lord. He wanted me to have this message in one of his favorite worship songs; I'm sharing it with you and "my brother' and your son.   Be blessed  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOXVn6k_i4E

Don't you just love what God has done... for us.  Praise Him! He saved our babies and he set them on high, just as He said He would.   He delivered them from the snare of the fowler and the noisome pestilence.  All because we 'knew' His name. 

Praise the name of Jesus.....


----------



## Shimmie

I have two beautiful babies, who will always be my babies, sealed deeply within my heart and soul. 

Thank you Father, for the gifts of life you've given me.  I raised them to love you and they do with humble hearts.

_Blessed be the name of the LORD from this time forth and forevermore!_  Psalm 113:2 NKJV


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> For being my sister.  You and I both have beautiful, storng, handsome, Godly sons, who love God and will not bow to baal and the things of this world.
> 
> Our faith and our stand did it.   God said plainly that if we 'abide in Him and His word abides in us, then we shall ask what we will and it shall be given.
> 
> Sis, it has been given unto 'us' and those of like precious faith, all that we have asked.   While the world dies around us, 'we' live.   We have Black sons who are not statistics and never will be, for they are under Covenant.   (Psalm 89).
> 
> I don't care what anyone 'thinks' of me.  Only those missing in faith and who are fearful of giving and surrending their all to Jesus are those who will oppose and mock, because they have no foundation upon which to stand.  They've based their hope on sinking sand.
> 
> 'We' are among those who paid the price and have no regrets. No one.  We have further to go and far more to learn and to grow, but we're able to put our hands to the plow and move on where our Father calls.
> 
> Precious Wavy, this is from my son; this is where my 'baby' is in the Lord. He wanted me to have this message in one of his favorite worship songs; I'm sharing it with you and "my brother' and your son.   Be blessed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOXVn6k_i4E
> 
> Don't you just love what God has done... for us.  Praise Him! He saved our babies and he set them on high, just as He said He would.   He delivered them from the snare of the fowler and the noisome pestilence.  All because we 'knew' His name.
> 
> Praise the name of Jesus.....


And thank you for being mine   Yes....we have strong sons who are beautiful and a blessing in our lives.  We truly are blessed to have them!

I'm about to look at it now!

ETA: They are awesome!  I've never heard of them before...thank you so much for sharing.  They remind me of the old Commissioned group!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Who's playing around?
> 
> So, saying that I'm free and leaping for joy while I'm saying it, mean I'm talking about someone else and not playing nice?
> 
> No, don't get it twisted sister....it's not that at all!


 
I heard that 'twists' weren't good for hair growth...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> And thank you for being mine  Yes....we have strong sons who are beautiful and a blessing in our lives. We truly are blessed to have them!
> 
> I'm about to look at it now!
> 
> ETA: They are awesome! I've never heard of them before...thank you so much for sharing. They remind me of the old Commissioned group!


Aren't they a blessing?    My son loves this song.  

I have to check their background.  I know they 'followed' the 'wave' of Commissioned.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I heard that 'twists' weren't good for hair growth...






Shimmie said:


> Aren't they a blessing?    My son loves this song.
> 
> I have to check their background.  I know they 'followed' the 'wave' of Commissioned.


Yes, they are.  Their melody is phenominal....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm so happy I'm a believer who knows who she is in Christ Jesus and not allow the enemy and his tactics to have control over my life. The bible tells me to _*"cast down imaginations and every high thing that will exalt itself against the knowledge of God, and bring every thought to the obedience of Jesus Christ."*_ 2 Corinthians 10:5
> 
> I'm so blessed to be able to have a ministry where I can be myself...God uses me so much with people. There are so many young adults (19-32) who come by and visit me, call me on the phone, hang out together, etc. We have good bible studies and the one thing they always say about me is that "You are real...no fake, no phony! I appreciate these young adults because they are so open and honest and respectful. There's nothing like being around them.....
> 
> My prayer is that the Father will continue to add them to my life. Bring more Lord! There are so many that want someone to talk to...someone that totally understands them....and someone that won't play being a christian...but will be one!
> 
> Hallelujah...thank you, Jesus!


 
Beautiful testimony....  

They're not full of 'excuses' either or falling upon crutches to keep from growing up in the Lord.   They are standing firm in the faith with their hand to the plow and not looking back, but forward unto the Lord.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Beautiful testimony....
> 
> They're not full of 'excuses' either or falling upon crutches to keep from growing up in the Lord.   They are standing firm in the faith with their hand to the plow and not looking back, but forward unto the Lord.


Thank you, sis.  When they do try to have 'excuses', they are respectful and that I can appreciate.  We work it out...and that's what its all about!

ETA: I spoke to a few of them about the CF today....we will begin to have some visits soon...they love this type of stuff


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis. When they do try to have 'excuses', they are respectful and that I can appreciate. We work it out...and that's what its all about!


 
  Amen.   

For you and Hubbie....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Amen.
> 
> For you and Hubbie....


Awww...see, you know's what we like


----------



## msa

I think this forum needs a subforum entitled: I'm Christian, love the Lord, and enjoy fellowship AND would like to ask questions and discuss different aspects of my beliefs without ridicule from the "righteous".


----------



## Netta1

MSA that could work..but the "right-eous" are posting "right along side", so then what? LOL


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Romans 14:1-4

Receive one who is weak in the faith, but not to disputes over doubtful things. For one believes he may eat all things, but he who is weak eats only vegetables. Let not him who eats despise him who does not eat, and let not him who does not eat judge him who eats; for God has received him. Who are you to judge another’s servant? To his own master he stands or falls. Indeed, he will be made to stand, for God is able to make him stand.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

lamaravilla said:


> Romans 14:1-4
> 
> Receive one who is weak in the faith, but not to disputes over doubtful things. For one believes he may eat all things, but he who is weak eats only vegetables. Let not him who eats despise him who does not eat, and let not him who does not eat judge him who eats; for God has received him. Who are you to judge another’s servant? To his own master he stands or falls. Indeed, he will be made to stand, for God is able to make him stand.



I was looking for this scripture or a related one...where it talks about not doing something that another would consider sin...to edify him.  Not that you consider it sinful, but he's weak in his faith etc.  Do you know it?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I was looking for this scripture or a related one...where it talks about not doing something that another would consider sin...to edify him.  Not that you consider it sinful, but he's weak in his faith etc.  Do you know it?



I think all of Romans 14 is a good example of that verse 19 in particular


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I am the righteousness of God, cause Jesus lives in me!!!

Glory, Hallelujah....Thank you Jesus for living in me!


----------



## goldielocs

Good Morning All,

I've been reading through a few threads lately and I'm seeing some serious problems among some of us. I refuse to take "sides" because there is no point in such a position. I lurked the LHCF for almost a year before joining and the CF was a large reason I joined. 

After thinking and reading and thinking some more, I was lead to post my personal scriptural motto.

Psalms 34:14- "Turn from evil, do good, seek peace and pursue it"

This scripture has keep me from so many pointless arguments and disagreements through the years. Most arguments have very little to do with the other person. Once we are secure in our own beliefs, who care what others think? There have been plenty of threads I don't respond to because it's not worth loosing my peace over. 

There are plenty of things I believe are right and true about being a Christian that most of you wouldn't agree with. I don't discuss them much on the forum because I know that some responses would upset the peace I have so I just let it be. God knows my heart and when He see fit for me to change, then I will.

Seeking and pursuing peace isn't posting sarcastic messages back and forth or making snide remarks in "coded" language. 

It's agreeing to disagree and letting God do the rest. 

Seeking His face should be our only concern ladies. I honestly think we've lost that focus.

PEACE and blessings...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Service was so awesome today...God is so good!

It was so nice to see so many new people come to church today.  We had a wonderful time!

Thank you, Lord for you goodness, your mercy and your grace! 

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Service was so awesome today...God is so good!
> 
> It was so nice to see so many new people come to church today. We had a wonderful time!
> 
> Thank you, Lord for you goodness, your mercy and your grace!
> 
> Amen.


Amen... I thank God for this wonderful blessing.   :Rose:

I'm so blessed because of the 'Ministry' that has been growing in the heart of my son.  It's too awesome for words.  He really and truly has a heart for God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Amen... I thank God for this wonderful blessing.   :Rose:
> 
> I'm so blessed because of the 'Ministry' that has been growing in the heart of my son.  It's too awesome for words.  He really and truly has a heart for God.


That is so wonderful, sis.  It's a blessing to be able to say that our children love Jesus and want to serve Him and Him alone.

God bless you and your family, always.


----------



## Angelicus

... Skull shirts, anyone? (I'll leave it at that.) I had a rough day today.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Sometimes, you are on the only Jesus I will ever see.......


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Angelicus said:


> ... Skull shirts, anyone? (I'll leave it at that.) I had a rough day today.


You wanna talk about it?  pm me


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Can anyone who is experienced at fasting please go to the Faster's thread and answer the questions for us, even if you don't want to participate? Thank you for any help and answers anyone can provide


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Angelicus said:


> ... Skull shirts, anyone? (I'll leave it at that.) I had a rough day today.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Jesus was friends with prostitutes and tax collectors, all kinds of sinners.  You mean I can't be friends with another because we don't see eye-to-eye on certain issues and we're supposedly on the same ship from Galilee?  Wow, what happened?  Hey friend, why you hiding from me???


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I don't understand...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

The Lord is so wonderful...we can't even grasp it all, that's how huge His wonderfulness is!!!

*The Potter's Hand, by: Darlene Zschech
*
Beautiful Lord wonderful Savior
I know for sure all of my days are
Held in Your hand
Crafted into Your perfect plan


You gently call me into Your presence
Guiding me by Your Holy Spirit
Teach me dear Lord
To live all of my life through Your eyes


I'm captured by Your holy calling
Set me apart
I know You're drawing me to Yourself
Lead me, Lord I pray



Take me, mold me
Use me, fill me
I give my life to the Potter's hand
Call me, guide me
Lead me walk beside me
I give my life to the Potter's hand



© 1997 Darlene Zschech/Hillsong Music﻿


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Blessings to all!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Blessings to all!!!


 
And to 'all' a good night....  

I couldn't resist.     I had a long day of typing contracts.  Turning in... 

Blessings sis to you and Pastor "A"... :Rose:


----------



## jwhitley6

Have you ever just meditated on how truly awesome God is?  I did today and I couldn't help but sit in silent reverence, amazed that He would allow me the priviledge of just breathing His air another day.  I am NOTHING compared to " I AM" and so unworthy and it's only by His grace....


----------



## Shimmie

_Father, I have no regrets in the choice I've made to serve and honor you.   No regrets, for what you asked of me to do.    No regrets, for prayers of love and of sacrifice;  No regrets, My Father God for the honor of having you in my life. _

_You've never failed me and each promise you've made, you've always fulfilled.   You've reproved 'kings' for my sake and have had them removed,  from the paths you've placed me upon._

_You gave life where death hovered over; you gave grace, which I've never deserved; you've given me children who chose to honor you and you've blessed us indeed.   _

_When I look at the heartaches of those  around,  I give them this prayer from you, I've found...._

_Evil can't get close to you, harm can't get through the door. He ordered his angels to guard you wherever you go.  _

_If you stumble, they'll catch you; their job is to keep you from falling. _

_Psalm 91:10-12 MSG_

_Not a random thought...  Yet, an 'Honor' to My Father, who art in Heaven.  :Rose:_


----------



## Almaz

People who use Scripture as a means to berate or belittle others. Then go and complain about it when that person is telling a truth really gets on my nerves.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> And to 'all' a good night....
> 
> I couldn't resist.     I had a long day of typing contracts.  Turning in...
> 
> Blessings sis to you and Pastor "A"... :Rose:


Thank you for your blessings, sis....yes, we are truly blessed!!!


----------



## poookie

i'm not a regular here in the CF, but i just want to share a little something that's been on my heart.

Lord... i know i'm not where i need to be right now.  i don't always make the best decisions when it comes to the company i keep, the words i say, or even the things i do.  but Lord, i want to thank you for providing me with Your spirit regardless of the mess i get myself into.  and thankful that You're still there, with open arms, to wash me away of my sin each and every time i come crying to you in search of forgiveness.

i heard in a sermon once that sometimes that as a Christian, you need to start worrying when you do wrong and your conscience  *isn't* pricked by the holy spirit.  as in... when you do wrong... and you KNOW you do wrong...  it's a problem when you get so comfortable in your wrong that you've tuned out the lil' voice in your head telling you you're wrong .

i'm rambling... but I'm just so thankful to God that the little voice in my head is still loud and clear.


----------



## Shinka

The Secret, law of Attraction, etc. are not New Agey, but Gifts from the Most High God to learn how to live our lives in abundance.

Put on the Mind of Christ- It's one of abundance, not scarcity.


Just had to get that out into the "Universe"-that God Created!


----------



## Shinka

Shimmie said:


> _Father, I have no regrets in the choice I've made to serve and honor you.   No regrets, for what you asked of me to do.    No regrets, for prayers of love and of sacrifice;  No regrets, My Father God for the honor of having you in my life. _
> 
> _You've never failed me and each promise you've made, you've always fulfilled.   You've reproved 'kings' for my sake and have had them removed,  from the paths you've placed me upon._
> 
> _You gave life where death hovered over; you gave grace, which I've never deserved; you've given me children who chose to honor you and you've blessed us indeed.   _
> 
> _When I look at the heartaches of those  around,  I give them this prayer from you, I've found...._
> 
> _Evil can't get close to you, harm can't get through the door. He ordered his angels to guard you wherever you go.  _
> 
> _If you stumble, they'll catch you; their job is to keep you from falling. _
> 
> _Psalm 91:10-12 MSG_
> 
> _Not a random thought...  Yet, an 'Honor' to My Father, who art in Heaven.  :Rose:_



Shimmie, you are a blessing in so many ways.  This psalm verbalizes exactly how I feel right now as I line up and follow God's Will for my life...I'm casting my fears of failing aside and keeping my eyes on the Lord cause I know HE has my back.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you for your blessings, sis....yes, we are truly blessed!!!


 
  Sis...   The two of you are blessed, indeed. 

God did it for me again.   He got me past August 1; the anniversary of when my baby son died.   He died of SIDS; he was only 3 months and 15 days old to the very minute.  

He would have been a handsome young man by now.   Just knowing that he is in Heaven with Our Father... who art'... gives me great joy.  

He had beautiful soft creamy skin; and thick curly locks of dark silky wavy hair on his head.   He looked like a little Indian papoose' baby, fat and healthy and so cuddly.    

I remember grieving one day because I had 'lost' the loc of his silky hair that I had saved; something 'real' left of him.   Yet God in His mercy gave me my babygirl who has the same creamy skin and huge curly locs of silky wavy hair.  

God blesses us and we move on, sis.   Precious Wavy, we move on and praise God forever more.  :Rose:  

I couldn't say too much about it, but God used you to get me through this weekend.  You have a very loving husband who understands your Ministry.   All I can say, is thank you from the very bottom of my heart.  I think you 'knew'.   Though I said nothing,  you 'knew'.  

What would we do without Jesus...  I don't ever want to know.  Not now, not after, not ever.   He is 'our' Lord.


----------



## Shimmie

poookie said:


> i'm not a regular here in the CF, but i just want to share a little something that's been on my heart.
> 
> Lord... i know i'm not where i need to be right now. i don't always make the best decisions when it comes to the company i keep, the words i say, or even the things i do. but Lord, i want to thank you for providing me with Your spirit regardless of the mess i get myself into. and thankful that You're still there, with open arms, to wash me away of my sin each and every time i come crying to you in search of forgiveness.
> 
> i* heard in a sermon once that sometimes that as a Christian, you need to start worrying when you do wrong and your conscience isn't pricked by the holy spirit. as in... when you do wrong... and you KNOW you do wrong... it's a problem when you get so comfortable in your wrong that you've tuned out the lil' voice in your head telling you you're wrong .*
> 
> *i'm rambling... but I'm just so thankful to God that the little voice in my head is still loud and clear*.


Not rambling at all, you spoke the total truth...    Awesome message.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Sis...   The two of you are blessed, indeed.
> 
> God did it for me again.   He got me past August 1; the anniversary of when my baby son died.   He died of SIDS; he was only 3 months and 15 days old to the very minute.
> 
> He would have been a handsome young man by now.   Just knowing that he is in Heaven with Our Father... who art'... gives me great joy.
> 
> He had beautiful soft creamy skin; and thick curly locks of dark silky wavy hair on his head.   He looked like a little Indian papoose' baby, fat and healthy and so cuddly.
> 
> I remember grieving one day because I had 'lost' the loc of his silky hair that I had saved; something 'real' left of him.   Yet God in His mercy gave me my babygirl who has the same creamy skin and huge curly locs of silky wavy hair.
> 
> God blesses us and we move on, sis.   Precious Wavy, we move on and praise God forever more.  :Rose:
> 
> I couldn't say too much about it, but God used you to get me through this weekend.  You have a very loving husband who understands your Ministry.   All I can say, is thank you from the very bottom of my heart.  I think you 'knew'.   Though I said nothing,  you 'knew'.
> 
> What would we do without Jesus...  I don't ever want to know.  Not now, not after, not ever.   He is 'our' Lord.


No, I didn't know...  and my heart goes out to you, you know this.

We all do have our struggles in life, don't we?  I thank GOD that He is with us always, never leaving us or forsaking us.  I also thank Him for the gift of true friendship...friends who are with us, no matter what.  I thank Him for you, my friend 

Blessings to you, always....


----------



## Finally Free

poookie said:


> i'm not a regular here in the CF, but i just want to share a little something that's been on my heart.
> 
> Lord... i know i'm not where i need to be right now.  i don't always make the best decisions when it comes to the company i keep, the words i say, or even the things i do.  but Lord, i want to thank you for providing me with Your spirit regardless of the mess i get myself into.  and thankful that You're still there, with open arms, to wash me away of my sin each and every time i come crying to you in search of forgiveness.
> 
> i heard in a sermon once that sometimes that as a Christian, you need to start worrying when you do wrong and your conscience  *isn't* pricked by the holy spirit.  as in... when you do wrong... and you KNOW you do wrong...  it's a problem when you get so comfortable in your wrong that you've tuned out the lil' voice in your head telling you you're wrong .
> 
> i'm rambling... but I'm just so thankful to God that the little voice in my head is still loud and clear.



Thank you for sharing this beautiful prayer and wonderful sermon. I too, am thankful that the Lord has never given up on me and is always there with open arms.


----------



## Shimmie

Shinka said:


> Shimmie, you are a blessing in so many ways. This psalm verbalizes exactly how I feel right now as I line up and follow God's Will for my life...I'm casting my fears of failing aside and keeping my eyes on the Lord cause I know HE has my back.


 
  I'm so glad it blessed you Precious One.   God's word out lives man's word and man's theories every time; and there's no mixing of the two.


----------



## Finally Free

Shimmie said:


> Sis...   The two of you are blessed, indeed.
> 
> God did it for me again.   He got me past August 1; the anniversary of when my baby son died.   He died of SIDS; he was only 3 months and 15 days old to the very minute.
> 
> He would have been a handsome young man by now.   Just knowing that he is in Heaven with Our Father... who art'... gives me great joy.
> 
> He had beautiful soft creamy skin; and thick curly locks of dark silky wavy hair on his head.   He looked like a little Indian papoose' baby, fat and healthy and so cuddly.
> 
> I remember grieving one day because I had 'lost' the loc of his silky hair that I had saved; something 'real' left of him.   Yet God in His mercy gave me my babygirl who has the same creamy skin and huge curly locs of silky wavy hair.
> 
> God blesses us and we move on, sis.   Precious Wavy, we move on and praise God forever more.  :Rose:
> 
> I couldn't say too much about it, but God used you to get me through this weekend.  You have a very loving husband who understands your Ministry.   All I can say, is thank you from the very bottom of my heart.  I think you 'knew'.   Though I said nothing,  you 'knew'.
> 
> What would we do without Jesus...  I don't ever want to know.  Not now, not after, not ever.   He is 'our' Lord.




Oh no Shims...My heart goes out to you. One never knows what one goes through. Thank you for sharing something so personal. He sounds as if he was an adorable baby. 

You are such a brave & sweet person. Always a kind word or a heart felt prayer & scripture to follow. I thank God for people like you! 

:blowkiss:
MUCH LOVE!


----------



## Finally Free

Shinka said:


> *Shimmie, you are a blessing in so many ways*.  This psalm verbalizes exactly how I feel right now as I line up and follow God's Will for my life...I'm casting my fears of failing aside and keeping my eyes on the Lord cause I know HE has my back.



She Sure Is!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> No, I didn't know...  and my heart goes out to you, you know this.
> 
> We all do have our struggles in life, don't we? I thank GOD that He is with us always, never leaving us or forsaking us. I also thank Him for the gift of true friendship...friends who are with us, no matter what. I thank Him for you, my friend
> 
> Blessings to you, always....


The thing is that you are so tuned in to the Holy Spirit, that you always seem to 'know' when I'm having a struggle of some kind.   Remember last year on Mother's day?     I was in so much pain that I could hardly move and all I could do was cry out to God.   

I was trying so hard to get dressed and ready to be with my family because my body was hurting so bad.  The pain just wouldn't stop.  I didn't tell my babies because they would have been too worried.    And as I was crying in prayer, there you were calling my phone (of ALL days) to wish me a Happy Mother's day but you were also praying for me.   You had stepped aside from your family for a few moments to let me know God has heard my prayers.     Jesus ! ! !   You just don't know ! 

The Holy Spirit is awesome!    The pain went away later that evening.   It was an 'issue' that God corrected.   All through The power of prayer and 'Deep calling unto Deep.'    God heard me and answered me via the loving obedience of 'you', His Servant. 

I learned something from the Holy Spirit.   That when God connects his Body as one, all we have to do is cry out and pray in the 'Holy Spirit" and God will connect his children in prayer.   It's way too late for anyone to tell me anything different.    The flow and ministry of the Holy Spirit is powerful ! ! !

This is why we can't allow any other gods or spirits to seep in.   As the post above by 'pookie' says, we can't think that because we don't have a conviction that we're in the clear.    I remember my mother always telling me, 'You're old enough to know better, I don't have to tell you right from wrong."    It's makes sense.   

All I know is that God uses your Ministry 'uncompromised' and His loving Grace does much more abound.    It's worth it to be ridgid, stanch, unbending, and firmly rooted in God.   Life is seriously serious.    And in this life, I don't want to be in it without God and His mercies which endureth forever and ever.  

_I love the Lord, He heard my cry; my cry reached even unto His ear.  Lo' He came down, upon a cherub and He faced mine enemies._ 
(Pph:  Psalm 18)  

He does this for me every single time,  I cry ... Lord God All Mighty!  Thank you Jesus!   Thank you Lord!   Thank you Lord !  Lord we love you and we praise you;   With all of our hearts and souls.    

God you never ever failed me.   Not once did I ever cry out that you never came to my rescue.   Lord how I love you.  In Jesus' Name,  

Blessed be the name of the Lord.... :Rose:  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Finally Free said:


> Oh no Shims...My heart goes out to you. One never knows what one goes through. Thank you for sharing something so personal. He sounds as if he was an adorable baby.
> 
> You are such a brave & sweet person. Always a kind word or a heart felt prayer & scripture to follow. I thank God for people like you!
> 
> :blowkiss:
> MUCH LOVE!


Finally Free, thank you    I don't always post when I have something going on; I'm more of a 'fire ball' and a warrior.   

God keeps me in my PM box doing what I love most which is praying with and for people.   The prayers keep coming in and God's love keeps pouring out.    

God loves his children and He wants them to know just how much.  So many feel that God does not love Him and yet He does.    Love is all He has given me, no matter what.    

If it were up to Shimmie, nothing would go right. .   Truly!  Nothing!  I prove that to myself each day.    But only because of Him,  Jesus is the only good that you see in me.   The difference in me is Jesus.  

Love and blessings to you.... 




Ummmmm, I'll see you in the 'Killer Thread'


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> The thing is that you are so tuned in to the Holy Spirit, that you always seem to 'know' when I'm having a struggle of some kind.   Remember last year on Mother's day?     I was in so much pain that I could hardly move and all I could do was cry out to God.
> 
> I was trying so hard to get dressed and ready to be with my family because my body was hurting so bad.  The pain just wouldn't stop.  I didn't tell my babies because they would have been too worried.    And as I was crying in prayer, there you were calling my phone (of ALL days) to wish me a Happy Mother's day but you were also praying for me.   You had stepped aside from your family for a few moments to let me know God has heard my prayers.     Jesus ! ! !   You just don't know !
> 
> The Holy Spirit is awesome!    The pain went away later that evening.   It was an 'issue' that God corrected.   All through The power of prayer and 'Deep calling unto Deep.'    God heard me and answered me via the loving obedience of 'you', His Servant.
> 
> I learned something from the Holy Spirit.   That when God connects his Body as one, all we have to do is cry out and pray in the 'Holy Spirit" and God will connect his children in prayer.   It's way too late for anyone to tell me anything different.    The flow and ministry of the Holy Spirit is powerful ! ! !
> 
> This is why we can't allow any other gods or spirits to seep in.   As the post above by 'pookie' says, we can't think that because we don't have a conviction that we're in the clear.    I remember my mother always telling me, 'You're old enough to know better, I don't have to tell you right from wrong."    It's makes sense.
> 
> All I know is that God uses your Ministry 'uncompromised' and His loving Grace does much more abound.    It's worth it to be ridgid, stanch, unbending, and firmly rooted in God.   Life is seriously serious.    And in this life, I don't want to be in it without God and His mercies which endureth forever and ever.
> 
> _I love the Lord, He heard my cry; my cry reached even unto His ear.  Lo' He came down, upon a cherub and He faced mine enemies._
> (Pph:  Psalm 18)
> 
> He does this for me every single time,  I cry ... Lord God All Mighty!  Thank you Jesus!   Thank you Lord!   Thank you Lord !  Lord we love you and we praise you;   With all of our hearts and souls.
> 
> God you never ever failed me.   Not once did I ever cry out that you never came to my rescue.   Lord how I love you.  In Jesus' Name,
> 
> Blessed be the name of the Lord.... :Rose:  Amen.


I don't even know what to say to this but, thank you!

I can't even speak.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Finally Free said:


> Oh no Shims...My heart goes out to you. One never knows what one goes through. Thank you for sharing something so personal. He sounds as if he was an adorable baby.
> 
> You are such a brave & sweet person. Always a kind word or a heart felt prayer & scripture to follow. I thank God for people like you!
> 
> :blowkiss:
> MUCH LOVE!


And so are you...thank you for your 'talk'...you are a blessing to my life!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Finally Free, thank you    I don't always post when I have something going on; I'm more of a 'fire ball' and a warrior.
> 
> *God keeps me in my PM box doing what I love most which is praying with and for people.   The prayers keep coming in and God's love keeps pouring out.   *
> 
> God loves his children and He wants them to know just how much.  So many feel that God does not love Him and yet He does.    Love is all He has given me, no matter what.
> 
> If it were up to Shimmie, nothing would go right. .   Truly!  Nothing!  I prove that to myself each day.    But only because of Him,  Jesus is the only good that you see in me.   The difference in me is Jesus.
> 
> Love and blessings to you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm, I'll see you in the 'Killer Thread'


Yes indeed....

And, I'll see you both in MY THREAD, soon....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> And so are you...thank you for your 'talk'...you are a blessing to my life!


 
Finally Free sure is a beautiful blessing.   

.......and I'll see both of you in the 'Killer Thread'... it's still on.   I'm not through with you all yet...  

Nawwwww -  uh - uh


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Finally Free sure is a beautiful blessing.
> 
> .......and I'll see both of you in the 'Killer Thread'... it's still on.   I'm not through with you all yet...
> 
> Nawwwww -  uh - uh


I need to go in and watch you both do this:

Finally Free -
You -


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I need to go in and watch you both do this:
> 
> Finally Free -
> You -


 
:rofl3:     

I'll be home at 7:45 p.m.   I'm logging off now to catch my 5:08 Train.   

I'm ready  




Man!  I need time to find some good pics to post and show them up!   Gonna be a showdown for sho'.   Gotta find some good pics though.  :scratchch:   Photobucket don't fail me now...


----------



## MrsQueeny

As I was driving today the Lord spoke to me. He said, "so many give a tenth of their money to me but what about their time." So I began to wonder what would happen if we all tithed not just our money but our time spent, reading the word, praying and being a blessing to others!!! That's only 2 hours and 24 minutes everyday some of us spend more time than that on this very board. God first everyone!!! Q


----------



## Shimmie

***Victory is Mine said:


> As I was driving today the Lord spoke to me. He said, "so many give a tenth of their money to me but what about their time." So I began to wonder what would happen if we all tithed not just our money but our time spent, reading the word, praying and being a blessing to others!!! That's only 2 hours and 24 minutes everyday some of us spend more time than that on this very board. God first everyone!!! Q


Amen, I'll be obedient to that 'Word' Pastor Q....    Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

***Victory is Mine said:


> As I was driving today the Lord spoke to me. He said, "so many give a tenth of their money to me but what about their time." So I began to wonder what would happen if we all tithed not just our money but our time spent, reading the word, praying and being a blessing to others!!! That's only 2 hours and 24 minutes everyday some of us spend more time than that on this very board. God first everyone!!! Q


Thank you for the gentle rebuke.


----------



## MrsQueeny

Shimmie said:


> Amen, I'll be obedient to that 'Word' *Pastor Q*....    Thank you for the reminder.


You know imma get you for that!!!  Q



Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you for the gentle rebuke.



I know it was like a lightbulb went off. I know some people make think that's a lot of time but it isn't. You can listen to the bible on your mp3 or ipod while driving to work. You can get on the phone with a fellow brother or sister and examine scripture together. Or you can give up an hour long show and just spend that time talking with the Lord. There are so many ways we can get that time in. I know it convicted me and I thank God for it. I receive it!!!! Q


----------



## Nice & Wavy

***Victory is Mine said:


> You know imma get you for that!!!  Q
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was like a lightbulb went off. I know some people make think that's a lot of time but it isn't. You can listen to the bible on your mp3 or ipod while driving to work. You can get on the phone with a fellow brother or sister and examine scripture together. Or you can give up an hour long show and just spend that time talking with the Lord. There are so many ways we can get that time in. I know it convicted me and I thank God for it. I receive it!!!! Q


Thank you.


----------



## blazingthru

Who can bring a clean thing out of an unclean? not one. 
- Job 14:4

If you see your sinfulness, do not wait to make yourself better. How many there are who think they are not good enough to come to Christ. Do you expect to become better through your own efforts? "Can the Ethiopian change his skin, or the leopard his spots? then may ye also do good, that are accustomed to do evil." Jeremiah 13:23. There is help for us only in God. We must not wait for stronger persuasions, for better opportunities, or for holier tempers. We can do nothing of ourselves. We must come to Christ just as we are. 

But let none deceive themselves with the thought that God, in His great love and mercy, will yet save even the rejecters of His grace. The exceeding sinfulness of sin can be estimated only in the light of the cross. When men urge that God is too good to cast off the sinner, let them look to Calvary. It was because there was no other way in which man could be saved, because without this sacrifice it was impossible for the human race to escape from the defiling power of sin, and be restored to communion with holy beings,--impossible for them again to become partakers of spiritual life,--it was because of this that Christ took upon Himself the guilt of the disobedient and suffered in the sinner's stead. The love and suffering and death of the Son of God all testify to the terrible enormity of sin and declare that there is no escape from its power, no hope of the higher life, but through the submission of the soul to Christ. 

The impenitent sometimes excuse themselves by saying of professed Christians, "I am as good as they are. They are no more self-denying, sober, or circumspect in their conduct than I am. They love pleasure and self-indulgence as well as I do." Thus they make the faults of others an excuse for their own neglect of duty. But the sins and defects of others do not excuse anyone, for the Lord has not given us an erring human pattern. The spotless Son of God has been given as our example, and those who complain of the wrong course of professed Christians are the ones who should show better lives and nobler examples. If they have so high a conception of what a Christian should be, is not their own sin so much the greater? They know what is right, and yet refuse to do it.


----------



## Shimmie

Marriages are on my heart today; someone needs prayer for their marriage.   Whoever you are, God has heard your cry and He is right there, taking care of it 'all'.      

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I pray that the CF be a place of healing, restoration and deliverance for ALL who come here.


----------



## nikz24

Shimmie said:


> Marriages are on my heart today; *someone needs prayer for their marriage.   Whoever you are, God has heard your cry and He is right there, taking care of it 'all'.      *
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...  :Rose:



Oh my goodness Shimmie, this one is for me. I am a young married woman and it is very hard for me  I tell ya. God has given me a great man and sometimes I let the devil come in and put these ridiculous thoughts in my mind. I have been struggling with this the past few days and I have been crying and asking God to deliver me. I have been pushing the hubby away when I know I shouldn't. He has given up everything for me and here I am being ungrateful. But I woke up this morning and let the devil know he is not going to steal my joy. Thank you for this because the Lord needed me to see this. We have a beautiful two year old little boy and I have never been happier with anybody else. The Lord is truly amazing and you are amazing. Thank you Shimmie.:blowkiss:


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

..........


----------



## Nice & Wavy

nikz24 said:


> Oh my goodness Shimmie, this one is for me. I am a young married woman and it is very hard for me I tell ya. God has given me a great man and sometimes I let the devil come in and put these ridiculous thoughts in my mind. I have been struggling with this the past few days and I have been crying and asking God to deliver me. I have been pushing the hubby away when I know I shouldn't. He has given up everything for me and here I am being ungrateful. But I woke up this morning and let the devil know he is not going to steal my joy. Thank you for this because the Lord needed me to see this. We have a beautiful two year old little boy and I have never been happier with anybody else. The Lord is truly amazing and you are amazing. Thank you Shimmie.:blowkiss:


Praise the name of the Lord, Jesus!!!


----------



## Shimmie

nikz24 said:


> Oh my goodness Shimmie, this one is for me. I am a young married woman and it is very hard for me I tell ya. God has given me a great man and sometimes I let the devil come in and put these ridiculous thoughts in my mind. I have been struggling with this the past few days and I have been crying and asking God to deliver me. I have been pushing the hubby away when I know I shouldn't. He has given up everything for me and here I am being ungrateful. But I woke up this morning and let the devil know he is not going to steal my joy. Thank you for this because the Lord needed me to see this. We have a beautiful two year old little boy and I have never been happier with anybody else. The Lord is truly amazing and you are amazing. Thank you Shimmie.:blowkiss:


Nikz, what a humble and loving heart you have.  Only God can take the glory for having it my heart to pray for Marriages.     

I don't think you realize that your post is far more important then mine.   You see, everything I post or pray is by 'Faith'.    I have 'knowledge' of nothing, but God does.   He searches each day to see whom He can use as His vessel and when He speaks to me, it's an honor.   

Your post is the confirmation that I heard from Him and even more that I yielded.    So it is " I " who thanks you.   I thank you, Nikz for your heartfelt post.    I praise God for your Marriage and that you and your husband will always be happy and always able to abound in more and more love towards one another.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

God is so good, as always!

Dh just called me to say that we got a check in the mail....totally unexpected 

Our home insurance company sent it as a rebate...they are thinking about their customers during this time of recession.

I say...Lord, bless my insurance company in the name of Jesus!!!

Dh said I could have the whole check to myself   I luvs him....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I pray that the CF be a place of healing, restoration and deliverance for ALL who come here.


 
  Pastor Wavy...  

Prayers for Marriages are stirring in my heart huge today.  I can't get away from it.  Not that I want to get away, but I'm just filled strongly with the love of God to pray for those who are married. 

I have to pray it out and then post what's stirring in my heart.  

Thank you for 'listening'... I get like this when my spirit is full.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> God is so good, as always!
> 
> Dh just called me to say that we got a check in the mail....totally unexpected
> 
> Our home insurance company sent it as a rebate...they are thinking about their customers during this time of recession.
> 
> I say...Lord, bless my insurance company in the name of Jesus!!!
> 
> Dh said I could have the whole check to myself  I luvs him....


   

I am SOOOOOOO happy for you.   Give my 'brother' a hug and tell him he's so precious.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I am SOOOOOOO happy for you. Give my 'brother' a hug and tell him he's so precious.


Thank you so much, sis.  I will make sure I give him a great big ole hug for you!!!


----------



## pebbles

Nice & Wavy said:


> God is so good, as always!
> 
> Dh just called me to say that we got a check in the mail....totally unexpected
> 
> Our home insurance company sent it as a rebate...they are thinking about their customers during this time of recession.
> 
> I say...Lord, bless my insurance company in the name of Jesus!!!
> 
> Dh said I could have the whole check to myself   I luvs him....



That's a praise report right there!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

pebbles said:


> That's a praise report right there!


Yes it is, sis!

Thank you for being happy with me!!!  I love you, girl!

And you know, it was a couple of hundred dollars too...you know's I am happy


----------



## nikz24

Shimmie said:


> Nikz, what a humble and loving heart you have.  Only God can take the glory for having it my heart to pray for Marriages.
> 
> I don't think you realize that your post is far more important then mine.   You see, everything I post or pray is by 'Faith'.    I have 'knowledge' of nothing, but God does.   He searches each day to see whom He can use as His vessel and when He speaks to me, it's an honor.
> 
> Your post is the confirmation that I heard from Him and even more that I yielded.    So it is " I " who thanks you.   I thank you, Nikz for your heartfelt post.    I praise God for your Marriage and that you and your husband will always be happy and always able to abound in more and more love towards one another.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.




 Thank you Sis


----------



## nikz24

Nice & Wavy said:


> God is so good, as always!
> 
> Dh just called me to say that we got a check in the mail....totally unexpected
> 
> Our home insurance company sent it as a rebate...they are thinking about their customers during this time of recession.
> 
> I say...Lord, bless my insurance company in the name of Jesus!!!
> 
> Dh said I could have the whole check to myself   I luvs him....



Praise the Lord!


----------



## Finally Free

Nice & Wavy said:


> I pray that the CF be a place of healing, restoration and deliverance for ALL who come here.



Amen And Amen!!!


----------



## Finally Free

Nice & Wavy said:


> God is so good, as always!
> 
> Dh just called me to say that we got a check in the mail....totally unexpected
> 
> Our home insurance company sent it as a rebate...they are thinking about their customers during this time of recession.
> 
> I say...Lord, bless my insurance company in the name of Jesus!!!
> 
> Dh said I could have the whole check to myself   I luvs him....


Hallelujah!!! Praise God!!!


----------



## La Colocha

God i pray that my father may be healed. Please touch him with your comfort and healing hands. Please give me the strength to deal with what's to come. I love you lord and i give my burdens to you. In the name of jesus amen.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

..........


----------



## Netta1

La Colocha said:


> God i pray that my father may be healed. Please touch him with your comfort and healing hands. Please give me the strength to deal with what's to come. I love you lord and i give my burdens to you. In the name of jesus amen.



agreeing with you in prayer....my sis! 

In Jesus name, 
Amen~


----------



## Shimmie

La Colocha said:


> God i pray that my father may be healed. Please touch him with your comfort and healing hands. Please give me the strength to deal with what's to come. I love you lord and i give my burdens to you. In the name of jesus amen.


  Praying for your Dad...

_Father I agree in heartfelt prayer for the healing of LaColocha's Dad, and your complete and total peace to embrace their hearts from all fear and axiety.  _

_You are the Lord and that's all that matters and all that will.   Jesus you are the Lord, in their hearts, 'Peace ... be Still."_ 

_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen  :Rose_:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Praying for your Dad...
> 
> _Father I agree in heartfelt prayer for the healing of LaColocha's Dad, and your complete and total peace to embrace their hearts from all fear and axiety.  _
> 
> _You are the Lord and that's all that matters and all that will.   Jesus you are the Lord, in their hearts, 'Peace ... be Still."_
> 
> _In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen  :Rose_:


I am in total agreement with this prayer.

I also add that Father, you put the right people around him that will only speak life to his spirit, and not words of death.  In the name of Jesus...amen!


----------



## Laela

ITA.... Thank you Lord for healing Colocha's dad and lifting his spirits. Amen.


----------



## varaneka

I'm glad that when people try to poison my food, I don't get sick LOL SMH


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Dh took me out for dinner and the food and the company was beautiful!

I had Salmon, red potatoes and string beans and it was 

Thank you, Lord!


----------



## La Colocha

Thank you sisters, i am grateful for you all. If you could see the fear in my father's face today, Seeing the strong man that i love and call daddy afraid reduces me to tears. My god in heaven moves and i believe that everything will be ok.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

La Colocha said:


> Thank you sisters, i am grateful for you all. If you could see the fear in my father's face today, Seeing the strong man that i love and call daddy afraid reduces me to tears. My god in heaven moves and *i believe* that everything will be ok.




_*And the Lord said, If ye had faith as a grain of mustard seed, ye might say unto this sycamine tree, Be thou plucked up by the root, and be thou planted in the sea; and it should obey you.*_ Luke 17:6
*
I believe*, La Colocha...are the operative words.  Taking GOD at His word and no matter what it looks like, believing Him that what He said, shall come to pass!


----------



## Laela

WHAT?!!!  I plead the Blood on this~

_You are protected by the most high God_... *No weapon.*...




creolesugarface said:


> I'm glad that when people try to poison my food, I don't get sick LOL SMH


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I am in total agreement with this prayer.
> 
> *I also add that Father, you put the right people around him that will only speak life to his spirit, and not words of death. In the name of Jesus...amen*!


 
YES Lord Yes!  Yes!  

The right people with the right words.  Words of life and not death; words of healing and not weakness; words of power that will push the enemy out of his place.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> WHAT?!!! I plead the Blood on this~
> 
> _You are protected by the most high God_... *No weapon.*...


 
  Laela!   Thank you for this prayer!   Praise God All Mighty!   No weapon and the culprits must be 'arrested' in Jesus' Name and can do no further harm to Creole...no further harm.   

O' praise the name of Jesus!  We're not having any loss of life up in here.  No loss of life or loss of health or of well being.    Jesus, Jesus, Jesus!   Praise your wonderful name.   Jesus, Jesus, Jesus!   

Our Father God in Heaven.   Please out of your endless grace and mercy, cover the lives and the souls of this entire forum; cover all and all of their loved ones with the powerful and matchless Blood Covenant of Jesus and His Blood bought  protection.     

Praise you Jesus!   Praise You Jesus!  Praise You Jesus!  Lord of All!  Praise, Praise, Praise the name of Jesus!   

Jesus :Rose:   Lord Jesus  :Rose:   Lord, Lord Jesus  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

creolesugarface said:


> I'm glad that when people try to poison my food, I don't get sick LOL SMH


Little Creole, honey who are these people?  Is there anyone who can help you?  Angel this needs to be reported to someone.   

We're praying hard for you.  Please remove yourself from whoever this is.  I praise Jesus for putting you in a safe place and that this person/people are immediately apprehended and stopped from doing anything further to you or to anyone else.  

Sending you a PM ...


*ETA:  Unable to send you a PM.  Please feel free to PM me.  I'm worried about your safety.*


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Dh took me out for dinner and the food and the company was beautiful!
> 
> I had Salmon, red potatoes and string beans and it was
> 
> Thank you, Lord!


 
Awwwwwww, him's a sweetheart indeed.  



ETA:  Did you save me a 'doggie' bag....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwww, him's a sweetheart indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Did you save me a 'doggie' bag....


Actually I do...just for you and you can squeeze some more lemon juice on the salmon too!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Actually I do...just for you and you can squeeze some more lemon juice on the salmon too!


 
Yayyyyyyyyy!     I lovvvvvvveeee Salmon.    

Thank you ....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy!     I lovvvvvvveeee Salmon.
> 
> Thank you ....


You are welcome, sis....


----------



## Shimmie

Praying for "Little Creole" ; that God's protection prevails over her spirit, soul, *Peace of Mind*, and body.   In Jesus' Name, Amen!


----------



## Laela

*Amen.*

-----


Shimmie said:


> Praying for "Little Creole" ; that God's protection prevails over her spirit, soul, Mind, and body.   In Jesus' Name, Amen!


----------



## Finally Free

Shimmie said:


> Praying for "Little Creole" ; that God's protection prevails over her spirit, soul, Mind, and body.   In Jesus' Name, Amen!



Amen And Amen!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

:Rose:Lam 3:22-23
Because of the Lord's great love we are not consumed, for his compassions never fail. They are new every morning; great is your faithfulness.

God has truly been good to me....I thank Him for His grace and mercy:Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

My son says I 'nurture' everyone, no matter who they are or their age, he says I always 'nurture'.    I've always called him and my daughter my babies.  They always will be..... _"Mommie's Babies"_  

Then I noticed............ that I've been calling my mom _"Babygirl...."_ 

She's _my 'baby'_ too.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Shimmie said:


> My son says I 'nurture' everyone, no matter who they are or their age, he says I always 'nurture'. I've always called him and my daughter my babies. They always will be..... _"Mommie's Babies"_
> 
> Then I noticed............ that I've been calling my mom _"Babygirl...."_
> 
> She's _my 'baby'_ too.


 
Your family is blessed to have you Shimmie! 

If more people can be loving and nurturing, especially in the AA family structure...imagine how much we'd overcome.


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> Your family is blessed to have you Shimmie!
> 
> If more people can be loving and nurturing, especially in the AA family structure...imagine how much we'd overcome.


Your loved ones are blessed to have you as well, PinkPebbles.  You've melted many hearts which were like stone with your faithful love and prayers.   

Don't ever feel defeated in your love, for you have much 'fruit' in blossom which will never perish.


----------



## La Colocha

Come to me, all you who labor and are heavy laden, and i will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for i am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light(matthew 11:28-30)

Thank you jesus


----------



## Shimmie

I love my 'sisters' here on this forum.  

This may be the Internet, but you are Real Life in my heart.  Our hearts are not log in/log out/enter/oops forgot password/see email for retrival.

Instead the love just flows, amidst the highs and lows of what life and our emotions bring.  It's not an Internet connection we share, no fees to pay, no banner ads that persuaded us to care....

It's always _'Heart to Heart'_.  

Sweet  Sleep Angels...


----------



## delitefulmane

Im praying for the things that I don't understand and for the events that are happening in my family.


----------



## Shimmie

delitefulmane said:


> Im praying for the things that I don't understand and for the events that are happening in my family.


 
  For God's Peace in your family    Full wisdom and understanding and God's rule and Divine Intervention to prevail.   

Praying for you....


----------



## Laela

Sister Shimmie, I just got home from church and got the rice simmering.. lol

You truly are a Sister in Christ (and quite a few others, too!)

... and I just wanted to give you a shout-out on dis here *ForHim* ... 

I'm in a laughing mood..... God bless you.. 

Love,
Laela 


Shimmie said:


> I love my 'sisters' here on this forum.
> 
> This may be the Internet, but you are Real Life in my heart.  Our hearts are not log in/log out/enter/oops forgot password/see email for retrival.
> 
> Instead the love just flows, amidst the highs and lows of what life and our emotions bring.  It's not an Internet connection we share, no fees to pay, no banner ads that persuaded us to care....
> 
> It's always _'Heart to Heart'_.
> 
> Sweet  Sleep Angels...


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Sister Shimmie, I just got home from church and got the rice simmering.. lol
> 
> You truly are a Sister in Christ (and quite a few others, too!)
> 
> ... and I just wanted to give you a shout-out on dis here *ForHim* ...
> 
> I'm in a laughing mood..... God bless you..
> 
> Love,
> Laela




I GOT IT ! ! !   

YUP !   I GOT IT ! ! !   

I GOT IT ! ! !  

*ForHim.... This Forum is For HIM ! *  "Jesus" Our Lord. :Rose:

  I GOT IT !    

I love you too, Precious Laela...   


Sis, I have a 'confession'... 


Ummmmm, I can't cook rice........for nuthin'.     No matter how many times I've tried, I have not mastered the 'Art' of cooking rice.   And it is an 'Art'.


----------



## Laela

LOL.. you're so funny.... 

I'm glad you got it... :wink2: <<<<WHY doesn't this Smilie 'wink'?

I'm so much of a wordsmith, sometimes it gets the best of me. 

*My confession: *my rice was packaged, preseasoned rice.. Mexican rice. I just love that seasoning and don't have that premixed anywhere. Maybe you can invest in a rice cooker? I heard those do wonders for cooking up the perfect bed of rice! 

..see now I'm starting to get hungry!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I have a 'confession'...
> 
> 
> Ummmmm, I can't cook rice........for nuthin'.     No matter how many times I've tried, I have not mastered the 'Art' of cooking rice.   And it is an 'Art'.




Just for you Shimmie, the wonderful Cuisinart Rice cooker






This is the only thing that saves me from having nasty clumpy half burnt rice, and makes my fiance believe that I can actually cook as good as his mama


----------



## Laela

way to go, lamaravilla ! 

I love it... lol

=================================================================
This is the only thing that saves me from having nasty clumpy half burnt rice, and makes my fiance believe that I can actually cook as good as his mama


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Thank you Lord for friends who are willing to pull me up out of a hole, for kind strangers, and for a father that I never before realized I could turn to in my time of need.


----------



## msa

I don't understand why some Christians are so concerned about NWO etc. etc....

I'm not specifically talking about here on the CF, but it is here and in my real life as well. I just don't see what there is to be so worried about. If you have the Lord as the head of your life and you're covered by the grace of God, why is this even important? It's like people are giving more power to humans (masons/nwo/oprah/et) than they do to their savior.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Do you know that we serve a Great God. I will say this I have been praying , fasting and seeking God about a situation. I will tell you this God has showed me somethings that I wanted to know. I am just blessed to just thank the Lord for Ordering my foot steps.


----------



## ILYandY

I just hope those who are un-covering the mysterious works of the secret societies don't forget *The Word of G-D* and continue to read their *scriptures* so they can strengthen their minds, and spirits to fight off those Satanic forces that try and lead them astray.

While it is important for you to know how mysterious the evil-one works so you can avoid being deceived, it is more important to know how the L-RD can and will protect you and bring you to that beautiful Kingdom that no man can bring you too and only a chosen few will be granted access too.

Are you that chosen few(true believers)?


----------



## La Colocha

Amen sisters amen


----------



## Jenibo

At times I crave God so much, just like how somtimes i get my late night sweet tooth.


----------



## Laela

*Thine is the Kingdom.*


----------



## La Colocha

Laela said:


> *Thine is the Kingdom.*


 
The power and the glory forever and ever amen

Thank you god for letting me see another year, thank you for blessing me and drawing me nearer to you. Thank you for my family and my sisters on this forum. Thank you for giving me another chance. Thank you father amen.


----------



## HERMOM

SOME DAYS DEAR LORD YOU ARE SO CLOSE. OTHER DAYS YOU ARE SO FAR AWAY. YOU DO NOT CHANGE! I CHANGE BUT WHY AND HOW. IT HAPPENS SO FAST BUT WHEN I FINALLY STOP AND LOOK FOR YOU I REALIZE ONCE AGAIN I HAVE MOVED IN THE WRONG DIRECTION. ALL I WANT TO DO IS ENJOY JESUS EVERY DAY - AMEN


----------



## Pooks

Thank you for the Christian Forum!

Lord help me to examine myself, my attitudes, my failings, my attributes, my talents, my faults, and submit my will to you.  Thank you for your love towards fickle man that never changes. Help me to be an ambassador for you in Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> *Thine is the Kingdom.*


 


La Colocha said:


> *The power and the glory forever and ever amen*
> 
> Thank you god for letting me see another year, thank you for blessing me and drawing me nearer to you. Thank you for my family and my sisters on this forum. Thank you for giving me another chance. Thank you father amen.


 
The Lord is our Sheppard, we shall not want.   
He maketh us to lie down in 'Green Pastures".   
He leadeth us beside the 'still waters'.  
 He restoreth our souls.  
He leadeth us into the paths of Righteousness 
for His Name's Sake.    

Yea, though we walk through the Valley 
of the _'Shadow' _of death, 
we will fear no evil for He is with us.  
His rod and his staff, they comfort us.  
He hath prepared a table before us 
in the presence of our enemies.    
He annointeth our heads with oil, 
our cups runneth over.  
Surely,  Goodness and Mercy s
hall follow us all the days of our lives.   
And we shall dwell in the 
House of the Lord,  
Forever... 

Amen.

Psalm 23 ...


----------



## Shimmie

lamaravilla said:


> Just for you Shimmie, the wonderful Cuisinart Rice cooker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only thing that saves me from having nasty clumpy half burnt rice, and makes my fiance believe that I can actually cook as good as his mama


 
I love it!     

You got me real good.  

Thank you, Lamara   

May you always have 'Rice Blessings'  and plenty of these   with your new husband.  :Rose:  




Hmmmmmmmm,  :scratchch:  _Now if I can only figure out how to plug in  the rice cooker...._


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> LOL.. you're so funny....
> 
> I'm glad you got it... :wink2: <<<<WHY doesn't this Smilie 'wink'?
> 
> I'm so much of a wordsmith, sometimes it gets the best of me.
> 
> *My confession: *my rice was packaged, preseasoned rice.. Mexican rice. I just love that seasoning and don't have that premixed anywhere. Maybe you can invest in a rice cooker? I heard those do wonders for cooking up the perfect bed of rice!
> 
> ..see now I'm starting to get hungry!


Now that Mexican Rice sounds yummie.     

It's interesting how I cannot cook rice but I can cook grits and I know how to cook okra.   

It's things like this that make you go ,  "Hmmmmmmm"  :scratchch:  


  Thanks for the Rice Cooker idea.    

Here's a winking smilie for you . 

Random thought:  Ummm, now you do know that I'm inclined to lose the directions.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis...its the trivial things that can be some of the greatest spiritual obstacles in the believers walk (I just preached this on Sunday).
> 
> I'm a true believer in "don't own something that doesn't belong to you."
> Some people just don't understand that though, their idea of sharing the gospel is :hardslap:...literally.


Some people don't understand when and where you're supposed to slap people in the face...
Online to people you don't know on public forums so that all can see how they were "sassed" in the Lord...
*I DON'T THINK SO...*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Let's allow peace, love, and fellowship to reign in the Christian Forum again, ok ladies? 



> *Proverbs 15:1*
> 
> A soft answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shimmie said:


> I love it!
> 
> You got me real good.
> 
> Thank you, Lamara
> 
> May you always have 'Rice Blessings'  and plenty of these   with your new husband.  :Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm,  :scratchch:  _Now if I can only figure out how to plug in  the rice cooker...._



 You're so silly!! And thank you for your well wishes, I *cannot wait* to be married


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

lamaravilla said:


> Let's allow peace, love, and fellowship to reign in the Christian Forum again, ok ladies?



cheers... i like u


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*Thine be the glory, risen conquering Son.

I was wondering why the Lord was not granting me what I was praying for but I realised it is cause I was asking for the wrong thing. Now He has led me to what my heart truly desires even though i didnt know it. I knew He would never forsake me.  *


----------



## Raspberry

I am very grateful to the body of Christ and I have been learning so much through my pastor lately the power that we have access to as a collective - more than we have as individuals, and how God intended the body to act in unity to further the kingdom and strengthen believers.  The mystery of the church is one that the enemy seeks to hide from believers through cynicism about churches, past negative experiences, isolation, and pride.  

I also gotta say that the CF often blesses me in surprising ways.  I've been struggling with a lot of heaviness and oppression in my mind lately and today while meditating and praying while reading over a thread I felt that thing break up off me.  My mind is now clear and I have a light and joyful heart   

So when you have something on your heart from the Lord, share it, even if you feel awkward or that it's not important - you never know who's reading and needed that word.  Believers are to minister to each other and in our fellowship the Spirit's anointing is multiplied to break the yoke of bondage.  Praise the Lord!


----------



## Shimmie

lamaravilla said:


> You're so silly!! And thank you for your well wishes, I *cannot wait* to be married


 
I wish you more married blessings....


----------



## msa

I'm really getting tired of these threads about evil/illuminati/mind controlled artists...

Seriously, I don't post in the CF all that much (especially because I've gotten called a spirit or the devil and whatnot) but I do find encouragement in many of the threads. I don't find any encouragement in this preoccupation with the illuminati. None at all.


----------



## poookie

msa said:


> I'm really getting tired of these threads about evil/illuminati/mind controlled artists...
> 
> Seriously, I don't post in the CF all that much (especially because I've gotten called a spirit or the devil and whatnot) but I do find encouragement in many of the threads. I don't find any encouragement in this preoccupation with the illuminati. None at all.



i agree with this wholeheartedly. 
not to call anyone out, but i feel like these threads serve little purpose.


----------



## ILYandY

I think I'm going to have to take a break from the Christian Forum, I just feel that it is loosing its purpose.


----------



## Laela

Raspberry,,,, my heart was so blessed to read this post!!

God is here ...and always will be. Thank you Jesus! 





Raspberry said:


> I am very grateful to the body of Christ and I have been learning so much through my pastor lately the power that we have access to as a collective - more than we have as individuals, and how God intended the body to act in unity to further the kingdom and strengthen believers.  The mystery of the church is one that the enemy seeks to hide from believers through cynicism about churches, past negative experiences, isolation, and pride.
> 
> *I also gotta say that the CF often blesses me in surprising ways. * I've been struggling with a lot of heaviness and oppression in my mind lately and today while meditating and praying while reading over a thread I felt that thing break up off me.  My mind is now clear and I have a light and joyful heart
> 
> So when you have something on your heart from the Lord, share it, even if you feel awkward or that it's not important - you never know who's reading and needed that word.  Believers are to minister to each other and in our fellowship the Spirit's anointing is multiplied to break the yoke of bondage.  Praise the Lord!


----------



## msa

Thanks mods!!!!


----------



## Laela

Allow me to add my well wishes to you, too! 

_ I pray that you and your soon-to-be hubby are blessed and satisfied with long life and that the peace of God, the Shalom of God abide and remain with you both._

This is my prayer to you, today.

Amen.



lamaravilla said:


> You're so silly!! And thank you for your well wishes, I *cannot wait* to be married


----------



## Netta1

Everything happens for a reason...


----------



## goldielocs

For what it's worth, I appreciate the occult threads.  I like to know what the enemy looks like so I may protect myself and the one's I love from the influence. I'll be spending time over in the A&E forum so I can continue to learn more.

I teach preteens at Sunday school and being able to point out these symbols in pop culture to them has been a great help.  My 14 yo baby sister has an email waiting for her to look at so she can stop being brainwashed by this mess. The information another tool I can use to persuade these babies to believe in God. Some may not see the value, but thanks to those who posted.


----------



## Netta1

goldielocs said:


> For what it's worth, I appreciate the occult threads.  I like to know what the enemy looks like so I may protect myself and the one's I love from the influence. I'll be spending time over in the A&E forum so I can continue to learn more.
> 
> I teach preteens at Sunday school and being able to point out these symbols in pop culture to them has been a great help.  My 14 yo baby sister has an email waiting for her to look at so she can stop being brainwashed by this mess. The information another tool I can use to persuade these babies to believe in God. Some may not see the value, but thanks to those who posted.




Hi goldie!

What is the A&E forum? Thanks!


----------



## goldielocs

Just before the threads were moved, someone posted a link to another forum where the topic was discussed on a regular basis.  She said that those topics were usually in the A&E forum.  She posted a link, but they were moved before I got a chance to use it... 

I'm about to look around for it before I log off. If I find it, I'll post a link to it on this thread. Happy hunting.


----------



## goldielocs

They are in the Off Topics forum.


----------



## Netta1

goldielocs said:


> Just before the threads were moved, someone posted a link to another forum where the topic was discussed on a regular basis.  She said that those topics were usually in the A&E forum.  She posted a link, but they were moved before I got a chance to use it...
> 
> I'm about to look around for it before I log off. If I find it, I'll post a link to it on this thread. Happy hunting.



hmmm let me know what you find...

I posted www.lenonhonorfilms.com b/c much of the video content is over there...

his thinking is interesting though.... but there is a lot of info to pick through and chew on...

He has a forum..the people are varied...interesting topics too...


----------



## goldielocs

Netta1 said:


> hmmm let me know what you find...
> 
> I posted www.lenonhonorfilms.com b/c much of the video content is over there...
> 
> his thinking is interesting...though but there is a lot to pick through and chew on...


 
I was looking at that earlier. I'm still in shock. I'll pm you if I find any other info.  Be blessed.


----------



## Netta1

goldielocs said:


> I was looking at that earlier. I'm still in shock. I'll pm you if I find any other info.  Be blessed.





Yep, Yep...

Peace and blessings


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*I learned a lot in the symbolism thread something that I had no idea was actually going on and therefore I am grateful for this forum for presenting it to me. its times like this when i wish I had a church because I miss the fellowship I had in my old one *


----------



## Pooks

...deleted post...


----------



## Finally Free

Dear Lord, I'm praying for peace, love and happiness where ever it's needed. In Jesus name Amen!!!


----------



## La Colocha

ILYandY said:


> I think I'm going to have to take a break from the Christian Forum, I just feel that it is loosing its purpose.


 
I will tell you sister what my grandmother taught me, take what you need and leave the rest alone. When i come here i come for peace and to be with my sisters in christ and i *leave the rest alone*. May god bless and keep you always.


----------



## Shimmie

I'm Happy    I love Jesus....

_'Tis More'_........ :Rose:


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

we are all very different from each other...
and its ok!


----------



## Pooks

Recent locked thread made me go home and meditate on James 3 - the Holy Spirit is so wonderful...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I don't understand the love for controversy and strife 
What happened to the love for God and other people...


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*How do you deal with something horrible that happened in the past which made you get off track... something that the devil uses against you each time you get close to God? Im sick and tired of it being the barrier between us everytime... I get close to my Father the devil tries to draw me back*


----------



## Pooks

_Be magnified oh Lord
You are highly exalted
And there is nothing you can't do
Oh Lord our eyes are on you
Be magnified...
Oh Lord, be magnified_


----------



## Shimmie

How do the 'Thread Envelope' icons (located beside each thread subject line) know when to turn from the color 'blue' to the color 'red'?

I've always wondered about that.   Hmmmm, :scratchch:


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shimmie said:


> How do the 'Thread Envelope' icons (located beside each thread subject line) know when to turn from the color 'blue' to the color 'red'?
> 
> I've always wondered about that.   Hmmmm, :scratchch:



According to the legend at the bottom it's when the thread has more than 75 replies or more than 400 views


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I wonder if the dear Lord will see fit to bless me with a child one day :scratchch
Sometimes I think I would rather not ever have any, but whenever I see a mother with her little one my heart craves that so bad...


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> I wonder if the dear Lord will see fit to bless me with a child one day :scratchch
> Sometimes I think I would rather not ever have any, but whenever I see a mother with her little one my heart craves that so bad...


 
As caring as you are i know you would be a wonderful mother. There is so much joy in the little ones. When ever im down i see my baby smiling and it brings joy to my heart. Its work and sacrafice but it is so worth it to me, i would not change a thing. Peace and blessings to you lamara.

God is good all day everyday, Even when we change he remains the same.


----------



## Laela

Thanks... I never even notice that! 




lamaravilla said:


> According to the legend at the bottom it's when the thread has more than 75 replies or more than 400 views


----------



## Raspberry

How deep the Father's love is for us.. so deep that He is willing to change our hearts so that we have the capacity to love him back.   We love Him because He first loved us ... He _is_ love and the point of this life is to receive His love, be continually transformed by His love, and walk in His love more and more.  

Everything He commands and takes us through comes from a place love...


----------



## La Colocha

Thank you god for waking me up this morning and for letting me see another day. Give us this day our daily bread and forgive us our trespasses as we forgive those who have trespassed against us. Thank you for letting me be able to go to work today. In the name of jesus i pray amen.


----------



## Pooks

Psalm 8:4
'What is man, that thou art mindful of him? and the son of man, that thou visitest him?' 

Father thank you so much for loving and caring for little old me.


----------



## Pooks

goldielocs said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I've been reading through a few threads lately and I'm seeing some serious problems among some of us. I refuse to take "sides" because there is no point in such a position. I lurked the LHCF for almost a year before joining and the CF was a large reason I joined.
> 
> After thinking and reading and thinking some more, I was lead to post my personal scriptural motto.
> 
> Psalms 34:14- "Turn from evil, do good, seek peace and pursue it"
> 
> This scripture has keep me from so many pointless arguments and disagreements through the years. Most arguments have very little to do with the other person. Once we are secure in our own beliefs, who care what others think? There have been plenty of threads I don't respond to because it's not worth loosing my peace over.
> 
> There are plenty of things I believe are right and true about being a Christian that most of you wouldn't agree with. I don't discuss them much on the forum because I know that some responses would upset the peace I have so I just let it be. God knows my heart and when He see fit for me to change, then I will.
> 
> Seeking and pursuing peace isn't posting sarcastic messages back and forth or making snide remarks in "coded" language.
> 
> It's agreeing to disagree and letting God do the rest.
> 
> Seeking His face should be our only concern ladies. I honestly think we've lost that focus.
> 
> PEACE and blessings...


 
Amen, thank you for this wonderful post


----------



## Aviah

What happened around here?


----------



## Finally Free




----------



## Shimmie

lamaravilla said:


> According to the legend at the bottom it's when the thread has more than 75 replies or more than 400 views


 


lamaravilla said:


> I wonder if the dear Lord will see fit to bless me with a child one day :scratchch
> Sometimes I think I would rather not ever have any, but whenever I see a mother with her little one my heart craves that so bad...


 Thanks Lamara... 

Also, a baby would love having you for a 'Mommie'...


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Thanks... I never even notice that!


Neither did I... 

Check your PM..  In a few moments  I'm sending you a special message of thanks.   I truly appreciate your loving words of encouragement.  :Rose:


----------



## La Colocha

God please grant me the strength to be patient i can't do it alone.


----------



## Shimmie

La Colocha said:


> God please grant me the strength to be patient i can't do it alone.


 
Precious Sister Colocha... 

You don't have to be the 'strong' one in this situation anymore.  God has heard your cry and you can look up and stare this issue in the eye and say...

"Who art thou, O' great Mountain?"   Who art thou?   My God has trampled you under His foot.  He has made you, His footstool and mine.  You have been leveled to the ground.  Leveled into 'fine dust'.  Dust to fill the voids and the cracks in the path upon which I walk into the Plan, Purpose and Destiny that God has for me.

As I walk, I arise to new levels and new heights which God has placed me upon.  I endure no shame nor blame for God is the 'Lifter of My Head.'   He assures me that I have no fear, nothing to dread.   

Who art thou, O' Great Mountain?   Who art thou?  It's no longer you that I see, when I look up, for now I'm standing and walking upon you.  While looking up, all I can see is the Glory of God My Father completely around me, forever more.

Who art thou O' Great Mountain?  No longer able to put fear in me.  

Thank you Jesus, for when I have no strength of my own, you are always here, on the inside of me, keeping me strong, all along.  Jesus Christ, My Lord. :Rose:

_*Not by might, * nor by power, but by my spirit, saith the LORD of hosts. _

_........Who art thou, O great mountain?_

_(Zachariah 4:6-7)_


----------



## MA2010

pookiwah said:


> Psalm 8:4
> 'What is man, that thou art mindful of him? and the son of man, that thou visitest him?'
> 
> *Father thank you so much for loving and caring for little old me.*


 
Amen! Sis, this is exactly how I feel today! Thank you Jesus for loving me.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*When no one else cares about my inner stuggles O lord you were there to wipe away my tears and tell me it is all going to be okay. Thank you for delivering me through my tribulations No one will ever love me like you do. Temptations will still come but I will never turn away from you because you were there...always you were there.*


----------



## Finally Free

NAME IT and CLAIM IT, BELIEVE IT and RECEIVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!
It's a POWERFUL PRAYER! When you are DOWN to nothing ... God is UP to something'

Father, in the Name of Jesus, bless me even while I'm reading this prayer and bless the one that sent this to me in a special way. Open doors in our lives today, Save and set free!
Give us a double portion of your Spirit as we take back everything that the devil has stolen: 
****Emotional Health 
****Physical Health
****Finances 
****Relationships
****Children
****Jobs
****Homes
****Marriages

I cancel every plot, plan and scheme the enemy has devised Against us in the NAME OF JESUS. And I declare:
NO WEAPON FORMED AGAINST US WILL PROSPER. I speak LIFE into every dead situation. And, I thank you that nothing is over until YOU say it's over! Speak prophetically into our lives and to our situations:
**our Households are blessed;
** our health is blessed;
** our marriages are blessed;
** our finances are blessed;
** our relationships are blessed;
** our businesses are blessed;
** our jobs are blessed;
** our children are blessed;
** our grandchildren are blessed;
** our parents are blessed;
** our siblings are blessed;
** our ministries are blessed;
** our decisions are blessed;
** our friends are blessed.
** Mortgages are paid and debts canceled; our hearts' desires are on the way; According to YOUR perfect will and plan for our lives.

GOD - YOU SAID YOU'D NEVER LEAVE US OR FORSAKE US! IN JESUS' NAME! AMEN!

Say this prayer, and then send it to EVERYBODY YOU KNOW.Within hours countless people will have prayed for you, and you will have caused a multitude of people to pray to God for each other 'Safety is not the absence of danger, but is the presence of God. 

A kid asked Jesus... how much do u love me? Jesus replied, 'I love! you this much.' and he stretched his arms to the cross and died for us.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Hmmm, does anyone know where Nice and Wavy has been? I get concerned when I don't see someone who is a regular post...
Praying all is well with her.


----------



## topsyturvy86

My heart can't stop singing to the Lord! . I'm deep in love with You Lord! 

Deep in Love - Michael W. Smith

Sitting at Your feet is where I want to be
I'm home when I am here with You
Ruined by Your grace, enamored by Your gaze
I can't resist the tenderness in You

I'm deep in love with You, Abba Father
I'm deep in love with You, Lord
My heart, it beats for You, precious Jesus
I'm deep in love with You Lord

Humbled and amazed that You would call my name
I never have to search again
There's a deep desire that's burning like a fire
To know You as my closest friend

Lord, my redeemer, Your blood runs through my veins
My love for You is deeper than it was yesterday
I enter through the curtain, parted by Your grace
Oh, Your the lover of my soul 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOY4wVbDOB0


----------



## Shimmie

lamaravilla said:


> Hmmm, does anyone know where Nice and Wavy has been? I get concerned when I don't see someone who is a regular post...
> Praying all is well with her.


She's doing fine.   Taking a break for Ministry and spending precious time with family.  I know she will love and receive your prayers.  :Rose:


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Jesus...... tis all.*


----------



## Pooks

These songs are such a beautiful testimony, I'll let them do the talking for me today:

*All my help, comes from the LORD
All my help, comes from the LORD
All my needs, He will supply
All my help, all of my help, comes from the LORD*

~~~~~~

*Lord I love you, yes I love you
How I love you, I really love you
Just for who you are, in all of your glory
My heart sings, holy holy

You are everything, I need you to be
You are the great... I AM!*

Be blessed CF sisters!


----------



## Shimmie

_You gave me life and showed me kindness, and in your care you watched over my life._ 

_Job 10:12 NCV_

_My God, My God, My God.... How many times have you saved me over and over and over again from all of life's troubles and cares.   How many, can never be counted, for it out numbers the stars and the grains of sand.  There is no estimation in the minds of man. _

_My God, how much I do love you.  With all of my heart.   My God.  _

_The Lord Jesus Christ....  Amen.... :Rose:_


----------



## Ramya

Psalm 32

1 Blessed is he whose transgression is forgiven,
         Whose sin is covered.
 2 Blessed is the man to whom the LORD does not impute iniquity,
         And in whose spirit there is no deceit.

 3 When I kept silent, my bones grew old
         Through my groaning all the day long.
 4 For day and night Your hand was heavy upon me;
         My vitality was turned into the drought of summer.  Selah  
 5 I acknowledged my sin to You,
         And my iniquity I have not hidden.
         I said, “I will confess my transgressions to the LORD,”
         And You forgave the iniquity of my sin.  Selah  

 6 For this cause everyone who is godly shall pray to You
         In a time when You may be found;
         Surely in a flood of great waters
         They shall not come near him.
 7 You are my hiding place;
         You shall preserve me from trouble;
         You shall surround me with songs of deliverance.  Selah


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Lord, I had a wonderful day today!!! Thank You Lord for giving me life, family, good friends, and a good loving fiance!!!

Thank You Father for the opportunities You allow to be presented to me, and thank You for the doors You keep opening for me.

Without You Dear Lord, I would be nothing, I would have nothing, and I would accomplish nothing. 

Dear Lord, because of You I cry tears of joy and relief. Because of You Dear Father I know that everything will eventually be alright. Actually no, not simply alright, things will be great!!!

I love you Dear Lord and I am so grateful to know you.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Ladies, one of my favorite professors' son had a really bad accident. He is only seven and was at day camp. Somehow one of the other children got hold of a hammer and hit Ryan's hand, causing his middle finger on the left hand to be completely severed 

He has since had surgery to have the finger reattached, (this all happened over the weekend). The doctors are concerned that they might have to amputate the finger as the skin has started to turn black. They have scheduled another surgery to see what else can be done.

Please pray for little Ryan that he heals and that he is able to avoid infection. Even if it is the Lord's will that he lose the finger, please pray that he is able to come through a second surgery with no additional harm, as his mom told me that he had a very hard time coming out of the anesthesia after the first surgery. Thank you all for any prayers you can send for Ryan.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Ladies, one of my favorite professors' son had a really bad accident. He is only seven and was at day camp. Somehow one of the other children got hold of a hammer and hit Ryan's hand, causing his middle finger on the left hand to be completely severed
> 
> He has since had surgery to have the finger reattached, (this all happened over the weekend). The doctors are concerned that they might have to amputate the finger as the skin has started to turn black. They have scheduled another surgery to see what else can be done.
> 
> Please pray for little Ryan that he heals and that he is able to avoid infection. Even if it is the Lord's will that he lose the finger, please pray that he is able to come through a second surgery with no additional harm, as his mom told me that he had a very hard time coming out of the anesthesia after the first surgery. Thank you all for any prayers you can send for Ryan.


 

Dear lord there is no one above you, i pray for the healing of ryan. You are a wonderful and merciful god, you are a healing god lord, please grant him your strength and peace, and wrap him in your arms father. In the name of jesus i pray amen.


----------



## Highly Favored8

God is Awesome ! God makes a way for all of us out of no way. He truly does.


----------



## Ramya

My mother called me a couple of weeks ago in the middle of the night in a panic. She said she's worried about my brother and can't shake the feeling. We called and called and got no answer. We both knew something was wrong. His commander said that he was out to sea. That's right, he was going on tour. We calm down. 2 weeks later we get a call. My brother was released from the hospital. He had been flown off of the ship to a hospital nearby. He had swine flu. For 2 weeks he lie in a hospital room all alone. The military did not contact us. Nobody cared. But God did. They thought he was going to die, but little did they know, my mother and I prayed night and day for him because we knew something was not right. He's still recovering, but he has been released from the hospital. Glory be to God. 
Psalm 91...

9 Because you have made the LORD, who is my refuge,
         Even the Most High, your dwelling place,
 10 No evil shall befall you,
         Nor shall any plague come near your dwelling;
 11 For He shall give His angels charge over you,
         To keep you in all your ways.
 12 In their hands they shall bear you up,
         Lest you dash your foot against a stone.
 13 You shall tread upon the lion and the cobra,
         The young lion and the serpent you shall trample underfoot.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I




----------



## Laela

*1 Timothy 1:5*
The goal of this command is Love, which comes from a pure heart and a good conscience and a sincere faith.


----------



## Shimmie

lamaravilla said:


> Ladies, one of my favorite professors' son had a really bad accident. He is only seven and was at day camp. Somehow one of the other children got hold of a hammer and hit Ryan's hand, causing his middle finger on the left hand to be completely severed
> 
> He has since had surgery to have the finger reattached, (this all happened over the weekend). The doctors are concerned that they might have to amputate the finger as the skin has started to turn black. They have scheduled another surgery to see what else can be done.
> 
> Please pray for little Ryan that he heals and that he is able to avoid infection. Even if it is the Lord's will that he lose the finger, please pray that he is able to come through a second surgery with no additional harm, as his mom told me that he had a very hard time coming out of the anesthesia after the first surgery. Thank you all for any prayers you can send for Ryan.


 
Oh Dear Heavenly Father, I bow before you in humble prayer and thanksgiving that you are healing Ryan totally and completely in Jesus' Name.   

Father save his finger, kill the infection, yet save his finger upon his little hand.   We pray for the little boy who hit Ryan.  We pray for him and we forgive.  Allow your Healing power to flow into the hand and the even in and unto the bone and marrow and arteries and veins and capillaries and all that it takes to save and heal this little boys hand.    

Father it is unto you we come with love and boldness upon your Holy Throne and thank that you have not left this little boy alone.   Let them see your glory in this and let there be nothing that goes amiss.   In Jesus' Name, the honor and the power and the Victory is unto you.    We love you Father God and we thank you with all of our hearts for saving all of Ryan's parts which you designed to function in perfection.  Let there be no rejection of your healing power taking place.   In Jesus' Name, again, we pray and praise and thank you for all that you've done and for all that you're going to do.    Amen and Amen.    :Rose:

'We love you 'Ryan' and we are praying for you.   Hold on Little Fella', hold on Baby, just hold on.   We got you, sweetie, we got you and we and Jesus are not letting you go.   Baby just hold on.     In Jesus' Name.... Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

This forum is reminding me that there is so much more that is needed in the body of Christ.....

Lord...help us.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> This forum is reminding me that there is so much more that is needed in the body of Christ.....
> 
> Lord...help us.


Jesus paid it all.      Jesus paid it all.   I thank God for the hearts who bleed as His did upon the Cross.   

Remember when Jesus wept?   I still see a 'tear'....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ok, I'm done!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord teach us to pray...

Our Father Who Art in Heaven...

*O' Righteous Father....*

*Father...*

*O' Lord My God...*

*Hear My Prayer O' God, attend until my prayer*

*O' Mighty God of all Heaven and Earth...*

*Lord Jesus Christ...*

*Thou art God...*

It's called 'Worship... not "Lingo" neither 'Tradition"...  

It's all in your Word prayed by those who honored you and by those who still do.  

_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...  :Rose:  _

Father, I sincerely compare the lives of those who pray to you with honor; to the ones who 'mock' them.   Father God, I truly compare.  Hear my heart, Dear Father for I truly look at the life and words of the one who mocks and the prayers you've never failed to answer from the precious Saints who have faithfully fallen upon their faces and to love honor and to cherish you, for their prayers are sincere and they mock no one.  Instead, they still remain faithful and pray for those who live in darkness.  

Thou art God... as it says in your word, if I had a thousand tongues, I still could not praise you enough.  Yet with what I have, I do with all of my heart.  

Bless your Holy Name, Jesus.  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, I'm done!


 
Not yet...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Not yet...


 


You are right....the Holy Spirit has given me the spirit of laughter today   

I mean, tears are pouring down my eyes....LOL!!!

Hallelujah....thank you Jesus!!!

Glory!!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

If we say we follow Christ, then we have to forgive.  If we say we follow Christ, then we have to love.  I am asking you to be my friend again.  Do you love me like you love Christ?  Because I love you.  He compels me to.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Lol...

They act as if my mouse can't click on this thread... 



the comments about the thread I started should be put in there so we can all discuss them... Why not?


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are right....the Holy Spirit has given me the spirit of laughter today
> 
> I mean, tears are pouring down my eyes....LOL!!!
> 
> Hallelujah....thank you Jesus!!!
> 
> Glory!!!


 
I'm happy when you're happy.    The joy of the Lord is our strength.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Just let it be. Let peace reign.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I'm happy when you're happy. The joy of the Lord is our strength.


 thanks, sis!

ETA: God will always remain our strength and our shield, our protection and the lifter of our heads, sis!  I thank the Lord for the angels that surround us and protect us from the outside invasions of the enemy and his plans.

Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!!!

Glory to the Lord Most High!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Shalom aleichem...peace be with you...complete peace, "shalom," in body, mind and spirit...from He who holds the keys to heaven.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

And He loved so perfectly, even His tears are stained with blood....how will we console Him?


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*hosana forever we worship YOU*


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

God sees and reveals truth and intentions... ALWAYS!


----------



## blazingthru

Ramya said:


> My mother called me a couple of weeks ago in the middle of the night in a panic. She said she's worried about my brother and can't shake the feeling. We called and called and got no answer. We both knew something was wrong. His commander said that he was out to sea. That's right, he was going on tour. We calm down. 2 weeks later we get a call. My brother was released from the hospital. He had been flown off of the ship to a hospital nearby. He had swine flu. For 2 weeks he lie in a hospital room all alone. The military did not contact us. Nobody cared. But God did. They thought he was going to die, but little did they know, my mother and I prayed night and day for him because we knew something was not right. He's still recovering, but he has been released from the hospital. Glory be to God.
> Psalm 91...
> 
> 9 Because you have made the LORD, who is my refuge,
> Even the Most High, your dwelling place,
> 10 No evil shall befall you,
> Nor shall any plague come near your dwelling;
> 11 For He shall give His angels charge over you,
> To keep you in all your ways.
> 12 In their hands they shall bear you up,
> Lest you dash your foot against a stone.
> 13 You shall tread upon the lion and the cobra,
> The young lion and the serpent you shall trample underfoot.


 
 Thank you for sharing this it made me want to get up and jump around that you and your mother did not stop praying for him and God healed him through your prayers. This is just confirmation for me that God hears our prayers and he answers us even though we don't even know what is really going on.  But your brother really needed you then and you had no ideal what he was going through.  I will continue to pray for people and my family who knows what they might be struggling with at the moment I bow down to pray.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> thanks, sis!
> 
> ETA: God will always remain our strength and our shield, our protection and the lifter of our heads, sis! I thank the Lord for the angels that surround us and protect us from the outside invasions of the enemy and his plans.
> 
> Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!!!
> 
> Glory to the Lord Most High!


 
He's God and in Him we live and breathe and move and have our being.   Amen. 

Thanks _Precious Wavy_...


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*You are the one I love, You chose me for your holy bride and I turn to You for love.*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Just wanted to let those of you who prayed for Ryan know. He has since had his second surgery and they were able to repair some damaged blood vessels, apparently that's why his finger was turning black. The doctors are now confident that he will be able to regain full use of the finger and the only surgery he will 'need' in the future is cosmetic/reconstructive. 

Thank you all for your prayers!!!

GOD is good all the time, and all the time GOD is good


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are right....the Holy Spirit has given me the spirit of laughter today
> 
> I mean, tears are pouring down my eyes....LOL!!!
> 
> Hallelujah....thank you Jesus!!!
> 
> Glory!!!




Your hair looks very pretty in your siggy  You know you're going to have to post your regimen in the hair forum now right?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

To all who lurk in the CF and are not members here:

_May the Lord bless you and keep you.  May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you.  May the Lord lift up His countenance upon you and give you peace!

_Chao....


----------



## Finally Free

lamaravilla said:


> Just wanted to let those of you who prayed for Ryan know. He has since had his second surgery and they were able to repair some damaged blood vessels, apparently that's why his finger was turning black. The doctors are now confident that he will be able to regain full use of the finger and the only surgery he will 'need' in the future is cosmetic/reconstructive.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers!!!
> 
> GOD is good all the time, and all the time GOD is good



Praise God!!!


----------



## Shimmie

_Jesus Take the Rims_.....the wheels can roll away.  With you I choose to stay.    

That of which I hold so dear, the 'Rims' so shiny and so clear; I surrender it all to you.  I surrender 'all...'   In Your Precious Name,  I Pray...Amen.


----------



## yodie

*Persist!!! *

Today has been a GREAT day.  Everyday is a good day!!
God is good and so faithful.


----------



## southernstyle

The Lord brought clarification for me to an issue today that I've wondered about for years; and I thought that perhaps the level of understanding that I had with regard to the issue was where it was going to stay. I had even stopped asking.

Well today, I  sensed that I was beginning to fall into doubt and self pity and so I began to re-read exerpts from Left to Tell by Immaculee Ilibagiza.  She is a survivor of the Rwandan genocide and has written on of the most powerful stories of faith and forgiveness that I've ever read or heard. I wanted to re-read her story to remind myself of what faith in the midst of true suffering and heartache looks like.

As I was reading her story, I felt myself being drawn closer to the Lord, and I was given a specific scripture to pray with and for my sister; which I promptly did.  In the midst of praying for my sister, BOOM, total clarification to a question that I'd had for years came!  It was beautiful to me beyond words; I just couldn't stop praising Him along with my sister!

This is just another way of God reminding me that He does care and that He is ALWAYS listening to us and even in the midst of incomplete understanding, as long as we're totally focused on Him, we'll have everything we need for that moment. The lesson I learned today was that we can always ask, but the answer will come only when He's ready to give it, in the meantime we must always simply trust Him and trust that he loves us and will always act on our behalf and do what is best for us even if we don't fully understand (and most often we won't)

I know it's long, but God did something wonderful for me today, and I wanted to share it with each of you.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

To You, O L-rd, I owe my life, my soul, everything.  You consume me.  Show me Your ways and draw me near.  Do not let me fall.  Always help me return to You for You meet me first.


----------



## Laela

ITA ... It's very nice and wavy... 

Regimen, please!!!!




lamaravilla said:


> Your hair looks very pretty in your siggy  You know you're going to have to post your regimen in the hair forum now right?


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> To You, O L-rd, I owe my life, my soul, everything.  You consume me.  Show me Your ways and draw me near.  Do not let me fall.  Always help me return to You for You meet me first.



amen sistah


----------



## Shimmie

yodie said:


> *Persist!!! *
> 
> Today has been a GREAT day. Everyday is a good day!!
> God is good and so faithful.


   Pursue!   God has it all there all ready for you.   

I can see Him performing the removal of a "Vashti" so that He can make you 'Queen' instead.   There's only one 'Esther' for your King.  Only one.  Only one. Only One.  

Don't be concerned about competition.  For there is none.  You are the only one.   No matter the 'position' be it Y&R or some other you've considered; most assuredly, your new husband;  you are the only Esther for each one.   

Therefore, Pursue!   God has it there all ready for you.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

southernstyle said:


> The Lord brought clarification for me to an issue today that I've wondered about for years; and I thought that perhaps the level of understanding that I had with regard to the issue was where it was going to stay. I had even stopped asking.
> 
> Well today, I sensed that I was beginning to fall into doubt and self pity and so I began to re-read exerpts from Left to Tell by Immaculee Ilibagiza. She is a survivor of the Rwandan genocide and has written on of the most powerful stories of faith and forgiveness that I've ever read or heard. I wanted to re-read her story to remind myself of what faith in the midst of true suffering and heartache looks like.
> 
> As I was reading her story, I felt myself being drawn closer to the Lord, and I was given a specific scripture to pray with and for my sister; which I promptly did. In the midst of praying for my sister, BOOM, total clarification to a question that I'd had for years came! It was beautiful to me beyond words; I just couldn't stop praising Him along with my sister!
> 
> This is just another way of God reminding me that He does care and that He is ALWAYS listening to us and even in the midst of incomplete understanding, as long as we're totally focused on Him, we'll have everything we need for that moment. The lesson I learned today was that we can always ask, but the answer will come only when He's ready to give it, in the meantime we must always simply trust Him and trust that he loves us and will always act on our behalf and do what is best for us even if we don't fully understand (and most often we won't)
> 
> I know it's long, but God did something wonderful for me today, and I wanted to share it with each of you.


What a cherished blessing, "SouthernStyle".   And God's blessings are never too long, but always just right.  :Rose:

The story you shared made me feel as if I were there; it's a lesson well shared and well received.  God's time, for everything has it's season.  With a perfect God as our Father, perfect timing is a gift to be treasured.   :Rose:


----------



## Laela

*1 Peter 5:8*

_*Be self-controlled and alert. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour.*_


----------



## Pooks

_Go find your place of worship
Look into your pain and find your praise
Every low place in your life
Prepared you for your hard place
Every tear you cried is water for
The garden of your victory

And even though you're in the valley,
Victory comes through your adversity
Go find your place of worship_

Thank you Lord for inspiring the writer of this beautiful song (sung by Marvin Sapp).  I need to absorb this into my spirit today.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

My once friend does not comprehend me and thinks I do not see clearly... and looks for me elsewhere in others.  But I am still right here and I see very clearly and do not have on blinders.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> .
> 
> My once friend does not comprehend me and thinks I do not see clearly... and looks for me elsewhere in others.  But I am still right here and I see very clearly and do not have on blinders.



I don't understand anyway of you all half the time but I still care for you all and pray for all my LHCF sisters everyday.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I want us all to forgive and forget past hurts, insults, and disrespect, whether it was real or imagined. I have no scripture to reference right now regarding forgiveness, as I was moved to post this right now. I can quote Nelson Mandela though, and he said 'holding on to resentment is like drinking poison and waiting for your enemy to die'. 

Let it go and let it be ladies. The energy we are wasting on this animosity and backbiting can be spent on prayer and worship for our Dear Lord. I am not calling out anyone in specific, I am speaking to each and every last one of you. Let's not hurt each other anymore, rather let's spend that energy trying to uplift each other, even if you believe everyone isn't deserving of it because you never know what the next person is going through at any given time. 

If I have have hurt or offended anyone on this forum, I take this time now to humble myself and apologize and seek your forgiveness. I implore each of you to do the same, whether privately or in here or however you please.

Be Blessed....


----------



## Shimmie

We had a Tornado in our area and surrounding Counties tonight.   

In between the posts I took cover in my closet like this....  

In truth, I never feared; I knew God's presence was with me.   He spoke to my heart to be at peace, the storm was passing over us.   

There was heavy rain and thunder; the winds were calm.   Praise God.  There are no reports of any harm to others.  I'm praying as I'm listening to the news right now.   I don't want anyone hurt.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shimmie said:


> We had a Tornado in our area and surrounding Counties tonight.
> 
> In between the posts I took cover in my closet like this....
> 
> In truth, I never feared; I knew God's presence was with me.   He spoke to my heart to be at peace, the storm was passing over us.
> 
> There was heavy rain and thunder; the winds were calm.   Praise God.  There are no reports of any harm to others.  I'm praying as I'm listening to the news right now.   I don't want anyone hurt.



God always protects his lambs. Sleep well tonight knowing that He has blanketed you in protection and love.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Thank you Heavenly Father that it is You who has the final say, and the ultimate judge. It is You who holds the keys to Heaven.

_Let the words of our mouth, and the meditation of our heart, be acceptable in your sight, O LORD, our strength, and our redeemer. Psalm 19.14_


----------



## La Colocha

Shimmie said:


> We had a Tornado in our area and surrounding Counties tonight.
> 
> In between the posts I took cover in my closet like this....
> 
> In truth, I never feared; I knew God's presence was with me. He spoke to my heart to be at peace, the storm was passing over us.
> 
> There was heavy rain and thunder; the winds were calm. Praise God. There are no reports of any harm to others. I'm praying as I'm listening to the news right now. I don't want anyone hurt.


 
Ill be praying for you all shimmie you must be quite near me. We live by what we call here tornado alley, god is with us all the time. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Shimmie

lamaravilla said:


> God always protects his lambs. Sleep well tonight knowing that He has blanketed you in protection and love.


 
Thank you, Lamara     I have to be around to buy and use the Rice cooker you shared with me.   



La Colocha said:


> Ill be praying for you all shimmie you must be quite near me. We live by what we call here tornado alley, god is with us all the time. Please keep us updated.


Hi La Colocha     I'll be praying for you too, angel.   I'm on the east coast; this weekend I'm in Maryland and it's really rare for a storm to be this close and to cover so much territory.   Are you on the eastcoast as well or the midwest?   

Wherever you are, my heart and prayers cover you and your loved ones.   Your life and safety is precious beyond measure.   God bless you sweetheart.  :Rose:


----------



## La Colocha

Shimmie said:


> Thank you, Lamara  I have to be around to buy and use the Rice cooker you shared with me.
> 
> 
> Hi La Colocha  I'll be praying for you too, angel. I'm on the east coast; this weekend I'm in Maryland and it's really rare for a storm to be this close and to cover so much territory. Are you on the eastcoast as well or the midwest?
> 
> Wherever you are, my heart and prayers cover you and your loved ones. Your life and safety is precious beyond measure. God bless you sweetheart. :Rose:


 
Thank you dear shimmie im in the midwest. My prayers are with you and your loved ones also. May god bless you for being so kind.


----------



## Shimmie

La Colocha said:


> Thank you dear shimmie im in the midwest. My prayers are with you and your loved ones also. May god bless you for being so kind.


For you Darlin'_..._

_He maketh the storm a calm, so that the waves thereof are still._ 

_(Psalm 107: 29)_

For all of the storms of your life, they shall not prevail nor come nigh thee, for there is peace in the midst, surpassing all understanding.  

Have a wonderful and blessed day...enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*Dont be concerned about what other people do or think of you for you do not know their hearts, as long as you are right with the Lord then you will be forever blessed*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Bizat HaShem, bizat HaShem.....always praying if G-d's will, then be done....

NES GADOL!!!!!!  A big miracle baruch hu!!!!!  G-d gave me a miracle of the full value which I wasn't expecting.  Now I can take care of some things right at the right moment. Now help me with the next phase, L-rd.   Sometimes when you just give up, not despairing, just throw all worries under the bus...G-d will give you peace about it.  It might seem crazy to just let it go but just let it go...no worries.  Abati, todah rabah


----------



## topsyturvy86

I can't wait for tomorrow! To go and serve in the house of the Lord!


----------



## La Colocha

Facing the giants was a really good movie, I think i cried through the whole thing. In the good and bad times god is good.


----------



## Laela

You are protected by the Most High, Maker of the Mountains and the Sea... 

I'm glad to see you have peace in the midst of a storm and are doing just fine!

Amen




Shimmie said:


> For you Darlin'_..._
> 
> _He maketh the storm a calm, so that the waves thereof are still._
> 
> _(Psalm 107: 29)_
> 
> For all of the storms of your life, they shall not prevail nor come nigh thee, for there is peace in the midst, surpassing all understanding.
> 
> Have a wonderful and blessed day...enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> You are protected by the Most High, Maker of the Mountains and the Sea...
> 
> I'm glad to see you have peace in the midst of a storm and are doing just fine!
> 
> Amen


Thank you, Precious Laela.  These prayers are for you as well.  

For whosoever will.


----------



## Duchesse

I've become a stereotype. Joined a church and stopped going. I need to get back into the habit of attending and reading my Bible daily. Why is it so easy to slip back into old habits?


----------



## Shimmie

Duchesse said:


> I've become a stereotype. Joined a church and stopped going. I need to get back into the habit of attending and reading my Bible daily. Why is it so easy to slip back into old habits?



We all go through 'Seasons of Change'.    

Your harvest and renewal is in effect.  Just flow with the change as God takes you by the hand, loving you all the way through.  He won't let you go.  

He loves you; just as 'Daddy' holds the hand of his little girl while crossing the busy city streets, and picks her up to embrace her from the fear of the roaring traffic and sirens and whistles and trains gone awry; God is embracing you through the city streets of change.   He covers your little ears from the screeching noise and He softly whispers, it's okay, Daddy has you, don't cry.  

The light is still 'Red'.  But in a minute, it will say, 'Walk' and you be crossing with Daddy for a special treat indeed, as only a Lady Duchesse should.

Love and blessings... :Rose:


----------



## Pooks

Looking at another's faults one day, humbled the next when you stumble and bus' your head in the same area.  Life is funny like that, you gotta take the test til you pass it!  Help me Lord.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

But if our state was "no-fault," how will they prove anything for an annulment?  Hmmm.  And I finally found those papers....


----------



## envybeauty

My pastor is a REALLY good preacher. 

I am starting to love that church.  Was skeptical but not today.


----------



## Duchesse

Shimmie said:


> We all go through 'Seasons of Change'.
> 
> Your harvest and renewal is in effect. Just flow with the change as God takes you by the hand, loving you all the way through. He won't let you go.
> 
> He loves you; just as 'Daddy' holds the hand of his little girl while crossing the busy city streets, and picks her up to embrace her from the fear of the roaring traffic and sirens and whistles and trains gone awry; God is embracing you through the city streets of change. He covers your little ears from the screeching noise and He softly whispers, it's okay, Daddy has you, don't cry.
> 
> The light is still 'Red'. But in a minute, it will say, 'Walk' and you be crossing with Daddy for a special treat indeed, as only a Lady Duchesse should.
> 
> Love and blessings... :Rose:


 
Please write a book Shimmie! Pretty please?


----------



## Laela

this was a bit amusing...but oh, so true 

Lord help me to past the test!

It's funny I just read this because today's quote from my fave radio show was "T_he best way to succeed in life is to act on the advice you give to others_"  



pookiwah said:


> Looking at another's faults one day, humbled the next when you stumble _*and bus' your head in the same area.*_  Life is funny like that, you gotta take the test til you pass it!  Help me Lord.


----------



## Pooks

^^ Amen!


----------



## envybeauty

I realize that when I love a church, I have no "need" for tv ministry.  Nothing wrong with Joyce, Creflo or TD but I don't seek them out anymore.  They helped me through some tough times but now I think I have a church home.  I spend more time there than I have at any other church in the past and I am enjoying that -- to my surprise.  Bible study.  Sunday school.  Service.  

This is why I think churches need to have series and not just seminars.  My old church had a serminar every now and then but no classes. No series. I need that.  I was in school too long just to be satisfied with a session every now and then.

Praise God for directing my steps to my church home.


----------



## Pooks

God puts His people in specific places for specific purposes at specific times, I feel so comforted by this.  Thank you Father for the people you've placed around me for such a time as this.


----------



## Laela

Pookiwah, you sure do come up with some timely gems! 

Please keep it up, and God bless!

Laela


----------



## Laela

Envy, 

That was a beautiful testimony!

Thank you for sharing that, and Praise God you are "home". That's what matters most. Isn't that feeling great?!

Amen and
God bless





envybeauty said:


> I realize that when I love a church, I have no "need" for tv ministry.  Nothing wrong with Joyce, Creflo or TD but I don't seek them out anymore.  They helped me through some tough times but now I think I have a church home.  I spend more time there than I have at any other church in the past and I am enjoying that -- to my surprise.  Bible study.  Sunday school.  Service.
> 
> This is why I think churches need to have series and not just seminars.  My old church had a serminar every now and then but no classes. No series. I need that.  I was in school too long just to be satisfied with a session every now and then.
> 
> Praise God for directing my steps to my church home.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

This economy is not picking up and there are way too many "stimuli" that are not having the intended effect.  Although I believe this recession/depression was largely manipulated by the uber 5% of the society, something needs to be done to put us all back on our feet.  Trickle down doesn't work well and was never intended to work well.  We've worked and gotten ripped off, majorly!  G-d help us and do not allow us to despair.  You know all, Father.  Greed is the order of the day and so is thievery.  But You, O L-rd, are perfect and h-ly.  Help us to change our ways to reflect that You are our Father. Amein.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

And what's up with these soft-porn ads with scantilly clad broads...and "Lord" in the message?


----------



## Laela

What ad is that? 

Are you referring to my thread? ... I didn't see any ads like that.. 

I can understand what you're saying about the economy. But  contrary to what the media is _stimulating_..the economy ISN'T getting any worse, it's fundamentally stable if not steadily growing.  I'm no alarmist, but I've worked in media long enough to know when they start "stimulating"  I like that these "programs" are yielding from all this stimulating that are leveling the field for people who really could benefit. *Not greedy people*. Just people who have been praying for housing for their children, for food to feed their families, etc. Good stewards of their finances. I'm glad these "stimuli" are in place, to benefit them.

God bless



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> And what's up with these soft-porn ads with scantilly clad broads...and "Lord" in the message?


----------



## Netta1

What a beautiful thing it is to give GOD the praise and the HONOR...


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> And what's up with these soft-porn ads with scantilly clad broads...and "Lord" in the message?




     

How about the female speakers that show cleavage 
Those are my favorite... I love women's conferences but some of them need to put on a COAT just like the rest of the women!
Many wear coats, but some just have to bring out the girls! Come on guys I came here for u to set the example! 

Godly women should always wear a coat


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

If our govt. had reformed under Clinton, and he begged over and over again, we wouldn't need govt.-sponsored stimulus.  We are in a very serious economic condition and not just this country.  They don't tell us it's crashed to a certain degree because they want to still the fears.  I've got friends the world over and they all are suffering to some degree.  Greed brought this on, from the French banks to Wall Street.  I don't know about you, but several of us have lost thousands if not 10's of thousands of dollars in the stock market and it was due to greed of higher ups who had access.  I am happy for people to get helped now and it should have happened years ago...to avoid this mess...but we are funding the greedy who stole from us to get us out of this mess.  

The porno ads?  In the CF, sometimes there's a lady in a brown shirt with major boobage hanging out and something about G-d in the message...then the lady in white, laying down, major cleavage hanging out.  I also noticed that ad on Youtube...whenever I played a christian vid lol!



Laela said:


> What ad is that?
> 
> Are you referring to my thread? ... I didn't see any ads like that..
> 
> I can understand what you're saying about the economy. But  contrary to what the media is _stimulating_..the economy ISN'T getting any worse, it's fundamentally stable if not steadily growing.  I'm no alarmist, but I've worked in media long enough to know when they start "stimulating"  I like that these "programs" are yielding from all this stimulating that are leveling the field for people who really could benefit. *Not greedy people*. Just people who have been praying for housing for their children, for food to feed their families, etc. Good stewards of their finances. I'm glad these "stimuli" are in place, to benefit them.
> 
> God bless


----------



## Laela

To the bolded: ITA, then they wouldn't have had the need to "create" stimuli 

Hmm... that ad has been in a my face a while but I never thought to click on it. 

This "Lord" has nothing to do with Jesus. _wow_.. is all I can say. 

God bless



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> *If our govt. had reformed under Clinton, and he begged over and over again, we wouldn't need govt.-sponsored stimulus.*  We are in a very serious economic condition and not just this country.  They don't tell us it's crashed to a certain degree because they want to still the fears.  I've got friends the world over and they all are suffering to some degree.  Greed brought this on, from the French banks to Wall Street.  I don't know about you, but several of us have lost thousands if not 10's of thousands of dollars in the stock market and it was due to greed of higher ups who had access.  I am happy for people to get helped now and it should have happened years ago...to avoid this mess...but we are funding the greedy who stole from us to get us out of this mess.
> 
> The porno ads?  In the CF, sometimes there's a lady in a brown shirt with major boobage hanging out and something about G-d in the message...then the lady in white, laying down, major cleavage hanging out.  I also noticed that ad on Youtube...whenever I played a christian vid lol!


----------



## Shimmie

Duchesse said:


> Please write a book Shimmie! Pretty please?


I don't think I can fill one up.  I lack enough words.... 


Just kidding.  

In due season. I know the Lord is leading to do so.   When I write, it's loving prayers flowing from His heart to mine.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

The Viking-looking Evony dude is much better...sigh of relief...how long will that last?  

But anyhoo....


To grow involves pain that seems unbearable at times.  L-rd, help me not to give up when the pressures are literally crushing the life from me.  It's just not fair that I bear the brunt of all this...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Never have I posted so much in this Random comments... but my eyes were opened today and a question I had answered unexpectedly.  Now I know why we even have to mandate ethics courses in college, because we do not comprehend "thou shalt not steal."  We need specifics these days because we have become so very confused.  This 7th generation...the most difficult time mankind has had spiritually.  If we do not turn things around, we will lose the future.  Those Native prophecies were right because scripture confirms these latter days.  I'm glad that we are being awakened before it is too late...just hope mankind will act and soon.  We are losing time.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Oh Lord, have mercy on my soul!!!!*


----------



## Jenibo

Sometimes i wish i could speak to God as i do someone on the phone, cuz i need some answers!


----------



## Pooks

More grace Lord, more grace...

Show me how to be patient, have longsuffering, kind and show me how to love through my pain. In the mighty name of Jesus, Amen.


----------



## Laela

*Re: I WILL LISTEN TO THE VOICE OF TRUTH*

*But the voice of truth tells me a different story
The Voice of Truth says, "Do not be afraid!"
And the Voice of Truth says, "This is for My glory"
Out of all the voices calling out to me ....

 .... I will choose to listen and believe the Voice of Truth!* 

 ("Voice of Truth" by Casting Crowns)


----------



## La Colocha

Im having a rough day but im gonna say thank you jesus anyway. People have it alot worse than i do. Sometimes its hard to keep going but i know the lord is with me always. Thank you jesus, i will praise you through good and bad. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

La Colocha said:


> Im having a rough day but im gonna say thank you jesus anyway. People have it alot worse than i do. Sometimes its hard to keep going but i know the lord is with me always. Thank you jesus, i will praise you through good and bad. Thank you.


 
 

God says, He heard you... and you made Him smile today.  :Rose: 

 Yes, you did...

_Behold my servant, whom I have chosen; my beloved, in whom my soul is *WELL PLEASED.... :Rose:*_

_Matthew 12:18_

... thou shalt weep no more: he will be very gracious unto thee at the voice of thy cry; when he shall hear it, he will answer thee. 

Isaiah 30:19


----------



## Shimmie

Jenibo said:


> Sometimes i wish i could speak to God as i do someone on the phone, cuz i need some answers!


 
He heard you.. 

Mark 4:22


----------



## Mis007

I know God has glorious plans for my love life, therefore I must be paitent although it sure is getting hard.

Jeremiah 29:11
*11* For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

As I start to begin my walk with Jesus I hope to become more comfortable in trusting people to help me in this walk.  For it is not a walk I can do on my own.  I hope my feeble attempts to let others know the truth of my hearts desires do not get drowned out by the hustle and bustle of daily life or buried in a stack of Junk email.  Jesus teach me how to pray and be still and have patience (esp this).  All the glory to the Lord Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*Pple always think that religion is constricting but what about human's rules: dont wear this after a certain age, dont do certain activities after a certain age, dont wear that cause its unfashionable, wait three days or something after a date to call the other person, a certain look is more desired at a certain time, you ought to be as thin as possible be a size 0 y'all!!, be a certain skin tone, have a certain hairstyle, have kids at a certain time, your butt should be a certain size, after a certain age you should be taken to the backyard and shot in the face because your life according to society is over.

So really what is more restrictive? why is it that pple dont mind jumping through all these hoops for humans but find all the excuses under the sun not to follows God's rules? food for thought*


----------



## Pooks

^^ Alot of truth in this...


----------



## Laela

wow! This is one of the wisest posts I've read yet! ITA

God bless




Spongie Bloom said:


> *Pple always think that religion is constricting but what about human's rules: dont wear this after a certain age, dont do certain activities after a certain age, dont wear that cause its unfashionable, wait three days or something after a date to call the other person, a certain look is more desired at a certain time, you ought to be as thin as possible be a size 0 y'all!!, be a certain skin tone, have a certain hairstyle, have kids at a certain time, your butt should be a certain size, after a certain age you should be taken to the backyard and shot in the face because your life according to society is over.
> 
> So really what is more restrictive? why is it that pple dont mind jumping through all these hoops for humans but find all the excuses under the sun not to follows God's rules? food for thought*


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

tight. tight.


----------



## Ramya

> Hebrews 12:14-16 (New King James Version)
> 
> 14 Pursue peace with all people, and holiness, without which no one will see the Lord: 15 looking carefully lest anyone fall short of the grace of God; lest any root of bitterness springing up cause trouble, and by this many become defiled;



The 'root' of bitterness is unresolved anger. 

Lord,

Please heal your people of unresolved anger. It is destroying their lives and their witness. Start with me.

Amen.


----------



## Pooks

I love your new siggy message Ramya


----------



## Laela

*"Stay in line with God’s Word and all the waters troubling your life will have to part to allow you to pass through to VICTORY" -*- 


Quoted by: *Ever Increasing Faith Ministries -- Sept 3, 2009*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

My skin is crawling looking at those images...trypophobia....yikes!  I'm scratching like crazy.  L-rd, please remove all bad images from my mind so I can rest in perfect peace...in Your arms.


----------



## Sosa

I'm falling in love with Jesus again  I have been feeling His love so strongly lately. It's been YEARS since I felt this way .


----------



## Aggie

Sosa said:


> I'm falling in love with Jesus again  I have been feeling His love so strongly lately. It's been YEARS since I felt this way .


 
Isn't this the best feeling ever? Isn't it awesome when you can feel and sense HIS nearness, and HIS love so strong all around you and inside your heart? It is a feeling of overwhelming peace and joy. 

~Sigh~


----------



## Renewed1

I pray that my sister and mother have a desire (and find) to go to church and live more of a Christian life.  

I pray that my brother continues to be on fire for the Lord.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS

Prayer For The Human Family:

O God, you made us in your own image and redeemed us through Jesus your Son: Look with compassion on the whole human family; take away the arrogance and hatred which infect our hearts; break down the walls that separate us; unite us in bonds of love; and work through our struggle and confusion to accomplish your purposes on earth; that, in your good time, all nations and races may serve you in harmony around your heavenly throne; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Um, so does that mean that if you're divorced, you're not longer a child of G-d?  Hmmm.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Um, so does that mean that if you're divorced, you're not longer a child of G-d?  Hmmm.



Or if you had a child outta wedlock that you're not a child of God??? 
Poor Jesus... when we divide ourselves we just do this all over again...:whipped:


----------



## WAVES4DAYS

Prayer For Our Enemies:

O God, the Father of all, whose Son commanded us to love our enemies: Lead them and us from hatred, cruelty, and revenge; and in your good time enable us all to stand reconciled before you; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


----------



## Laela

*Let the life within me cry....**I know My Redeemer Lives!*


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Gravity explains the motions of the planets, but it cannot explain who set the planets in motions. God governs all things and knows all that is or can be done. ~ Sir Issace Newton*


----------



## WAVES4DAYS

Prayer For The Unemployed:

Heavenly Father, we remember before you those who suffer want and anxiety from lack of work. Guide the people of this land so to use our public and private wealth that all may find suitable and fulfilling employment, and receive just payment for their labor; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


----------



## Aggie

*Smiley* said:


> Prayer For The Unemployed:
> 
> Heavenly Father, we remember before you those who suffer want and anxiety from lack of work. Guide the people of this land so to use our public and private wealth that all may find suitable and fulfilling employment, and receive just payment for their labor; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


 
***Amen*** Smiley!


----------



## Ms Red

I am feeling really low. I prayed for discernment and finally met a man who loves God first. A true gentleman. The problem is that his finances are not in order with potential marriage (let alone dating). When I dated the losers who didn't know God, they HAD money. Now that I find someone with whom I'm compatible, he struggles. How can we build a future on that? 

Just feeling sorry for myself when I really need to buck up.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Ms Red said:


> I am feeling really low. I prayed for discernment and finally met a man who loves God first. A true gentleman. The problem is that his finances are not in order with potential marriage (let alone dating). When I dated the losers who didn't know God, they HAD money. Now that I find someone with whom I'm compatible, he struggles. How can we build a future on that?
> 
> Just feeling sorry for myself when I really need to buck up.



G-d can change his financial circumstances.  How many rich jerks actually change their hearts?


----------



## Aggie

Ms Red said:


> I am feeling really low. I prayed for discernment and finally met a man who loves God first. A true gentleman. The problem is that his finances are not in order with potential marriage (let alone dating). When I dated the losers who didn't know God, they HAD money. Now that I find someone with whom I'm compatible, he struggles. How can we build a future on that?
> 
> Just feeling sorry for myself when I really need to buck up.


 
I totally understand where you are and what you're experiencing right now but ya know, what matters most is his potential as a man. Does he possess the potential to financially care for himself and for you? 

Is he just in a bad place right now financially (because of the low economy and lack of better available jobs, etc.) but still has a drive to succeed in life? 

Look for the potential in him first, ask him questions about what he wants in life and how he intends to achieve them, then look for the efforts he is actively making to accomplish them.

Also, how do you REALLY feel about him, the man? Pray some more about him and ask God to show you if he is the one for you. HE will show you.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Thanking the Lord for adding an extra year to my life and praying that He reveals Himself to me more this year and I learn and grown and blossom in every aspect of my life. I pray that the joy of the Lord will be my strength this year and the light that is in me shines bright. I also pray that I get aligned with the purpose for which I was created in Jesus's precious name, Amen! Happy Birthday me!!


----------



## Highly Favored8

topsyturvy86 said:


> Thanking the Lord for adding an extra year to my life and praying that He reveals Himself to me more this year and I learn and grown and blossom in every aspect of my life. I pray that the joy of the Lord will be my strength this year and the light that is in me shines bright. I also pray that I get aligned with the purpose for which I was created in Jesus's precious name, Amen! Happy Birthday me!!


 


 Happy Birthday to you. My mothers birthday is today as well.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS

topsyturvy86 said:


> Thanking the Lord for adding an extra year to my life and praying that He reveals Himself to me more this year and I learn and grown and blossom in every aspect of my life. I pray that the joy of the Lord will be my strength this year and the light that is in me shines bright. I also pray that I get aligned with the purpose for which I was created in Jesus's precious name, Amen! Happy Birthday me!!



Happy Birthday Topsyturvy86!

O God, our times are in your hand: Look with favor, we pray, on your servant Topsyturvy86 as she begins another year. Grant that she may grow in wisdom and grace, and strengthen her trust in your goodness all the days of her life; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

God showed me that when i stop chasing and just open myself up to him, the possibilities are limitless.  He wants my heart first, my obedience 2nd and once he has those two, I will be comfortable with him using me for His will and because of my obedience, I will be blessed, whether spiritually, materially, emotional or otherwise.  

Seek the relationship, not the blessing


----------



## topsyturvy86

Highly Favored8 said:


> Happy Birthday to you. My mothers birthday is today as well.


 
Really? That's awesome. Happy Birthday to her! . I pray that she has the most awesome and fulfillinf year ahead in Jesus's name. Amen. 



*Smiley* said:


> Happy Birthday Topsyturvy86!
> 
> O God, our times are in your hand: Look with favor, we pray, on your servant Topsyturvy86 as she begins another year. Grant that she may grow in wisdom and grace, and strengthen her trust in your goodness all the days of her life; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


 
Amen! Thank you smiley


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

I'm changing up jobs and am seeking a change in career in the healthcare field and went to an interview today.  As we talked about shifts, the interviewer told me how much she enjoyed her shift because it allowed her to avoid her children...huh???  She said that she didn't have to help them with homework nor get them ready for school.  I'm not sure exactly the specific hours but she must have been working some very long double shifted hours in the wee hours of the night.  She's degreed and loves her field, is married with children.  Well, is she loving her family as much?  I felt sorry and she was rather apologetic. She certainly didn't expect me to do the same.

G-d works in mysterious ways because talking to her on the phone, I could sense her tension.  Then, in person, this revelation.  It was a blessing in disguise even though I'm a bit disappointed by the outcome.  All things will work out because I'm looking to Him.  He is my guard by day and by night.


----------



## Aggie

topsyturvy86 said:


> Thanking the Lord for adding an extra year to my life and praying that He reveals Himself to me more this year and I learn and grown and blossom in every aspect of my life. I pray that the joy of the Lord will be my strength this year and the light that is in me shines bright. I also pray that I get aligned with the purpose for which I was created in Jesus's precious name, Amen! Happy Birthday me!!


 
Happy Birthday to you toopsyturvy and may all your spiritual desires come to fruition, in Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Pooks

Lord thank you for the gift of my husband (I love me some him ya'll, really I do )

Ladies with husbands, cherish them.  Ladies waiting, keep waiting and praying, its so worth it when God is the glue between the two.


----------



## newgrowth15

topsyturvy86 said:


> Thanking the Lord for adding an extra year to my life and praying that He reveals Himself to me more this year and I learn and grown and blossom in every aspect of my life. I pray that the joy of the Lord will be my strength this year and the light that is in me shines bright. I also pray that I get aligned with the purpose for which I was created in Jesus's precious name, Amen! Happy Birthday me!!




:birthday2 Topsyturvy.  May God bless you with many more.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I feel like Job.



*sigh*


Just like him.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Lord you are all I want. You are all I need. You are everything. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

topsyturvy86 said:


> Thanking the Lord for adding an extra year to my life and praying that He reveals Himself to me more this year and I learn and grown and blossom in every aspect of my life. I pray that the joy of the Lord will be my strength this year and the light that is in me shines bright. I also pray that I get aligned with the purpose for which I was created in Jesus's precious name, Amen! Happy Birthday me!!


 
Happy Beautiful Birthday, Angel.   For on the day you were born that's what you brought into this Life...a Beautiful Day.   :Rose:

 


God is celebrating this day without candles.   He doesn't need them.  

For your Light is so bright, it brings rays of the *'Son'*, to everyone you surround. 

God bless you, Birthday Joy....


----------



## ultrasuede

Psalm 51: 10 Create in me a clean heart, O God,
         And renew a steadfast spirit within me.
 11 Do not cast me away from Your presence,
         And do not take Your Holy Spirit from me


----------



## topsyturvy86

Aggie said:


> Happy Birthday to you toopsyturvy and may all your spiritual desires come to fruition, in Jesus name, Amen.


 
Amen! Thank you Aggie 



newgrowth15 said:


> :birthday2 Topsyturvy. May God bless you with many more.


 
Amen! Thank you Newgrowth 



Shimmie said:


> Happy Beautiful Birthday, Angel. For on the day you were born that's what you brought into this Life...a Beautiful Day. :Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God is celebrating this day without candles. He doesn't need them.
> 
> For your Light is so bright, it brings rays of the *'Son'*, to everyone you surround.
> 
> God bless you, Birthday Joy....


 
Amen! Thank you Shimmie  

Thank you ladies for the lovely prayers and wishes, I really really appreciate it. God bless u mightily


----------



## Pooks

BeyondBlessed said:


> I feel like Job.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> Just like him.


 

If that is so, God is proud of you, you will stand your ground, and experience restoration beyond your wildest dreams.  Be encouraged.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## OhmyKimB

^^^^ thank you. Needed that, I keep trying to remind myself of that and focus on something Job said to his wife. (Paraphasing) will not except trouble from God but only good?


----------



## Spongie Bloom

I cried myself to sleep last night because I let go a close friend who was dear to me he was my go to guy everyone needs a go to guy when you need a hug or a cuddle and to talk  about anything. We could talk for hours we had the same humour and just understood each other even without saying a word. I dont want him out of my life but I know (well Im getting there) that it is for the best, it certainly is the best for my relationship with God. No one said it would be easy but no one said it would be this hard but I knew that this day would come even from the beginning.


----------



## Laela

I can empathize with you on this Spongie... I pray that God heals your broken heart as you go through this trial.. you're half-way there, because you know what you have to do.. 

God bless


Spongie Bloom said:


> I cried myself to sleep last night because I let go a close friend who was dear to me he was my go to guy everyone needs a go to guy when you need a hug or a cuddle and to talk  about anything. We could talk for hours we had the same humour and just understood each other even without saying a word. *I dont want him out of my life but I know (well Im getting there) that it is for the best, it certainly is the best for my relationship with God.* No one said it would be easy but no one said it would be this hard but I knew that this day would come even from the beginning.


----------



## Laela

What Man tells me is Information;
What God tells me is Revelation.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Yay! I went with my cousin to church today and I loved it! God was really there and everything I needed to know and hear and learn, I did! The Pastor used to be a Rev at my church when I was a little kid, and he remembers me! He was shocked when he saw me cuz he didn't know that my cousin is my cousin. 

UGH....now I want to start going there instead of my own church since I feel no growth there. Maybe I'll start going to the early morning service when I need to be at my church for my kids.

Since I still feel like Job, but I learned that I'm not gonna complain I can just cry as long as I praise GOD as I do all of it too.

I learned soo much in two hours........I'm supposed to visit with another friend next week...but I don't know if I really want to go or just go back again next Sunday.


----------



## genesis132

I sowed a seed for a car last Sunday (9/6)....I bought my car on Friday (9/11)
GOD IS GOOD!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

It's important to realize that your own interpretation is not going to be another's, even if you are in the same denomination.  And just look at all the denominations.  They exist because someone interpreted something another way.  Thinking that one way is incorrect is like asking someone else to say your interpretation is incorrect.  You can answer the question according to your own tradition without accusing those who do not belong to yours as incorrect.  And there are actually scriptures backing that up.

Of course, if it's absolute proven heresy, you can expect all denominations to tear it apart.  Tenets of the faith?  We should all be on the same page.  How we live those out? That's where you have differing denominations.  Your private revelation is truth for your own personal life, not necessarily for another's.  Answering a question based upon your own tradition is just demonstrating how you do things.


----------



## Ramya

I'm so sad. My mama was right. I can't hug him anymore. Not in a Christian sisterly way because the last time we did that, maybe I was trippin but I could have sworn our side hug turned more into an embrace.  I can't take that from him   

Now how do I get out of hugging him without being rude? erplexed And yes this is really messing with my umm mind.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Ramya said:


> I'm so sad. My mama was right. I can't hug him anymore. Not in a Christian sisterly way because the last time we did that, maybe I was trippin but I could have sworn our side hug turned more into an embrace.  I can't take that from him
> 
> Now how do I get out of hugging him without being rude? erplexed And yes this is really messing with my umm mind.


'

Is he single and available???


----------



## Laela

Yes, he is! _I hope you enjoy your new car_... 







genesis132 said:


> I sowed a seed for a car last Sunday (9/6)....I bought my car on Friday (9/11)
> GOD IS GOOD!!


----------



## Ramya

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> '
> 
> Is he single and available???



Yes.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Ramya said:


> Yes.




Um, , is he interested???    Maybe y'all can start courting!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

For Nonie:

Your inbox is full...but to answer your question:

"LOL...I almost had to google because I had a brain fart! It's called "The Hiding Place" but there are several books. I found them to be such beautiful people! Thanks for CD Universe, I'll look them up.


----------



## Ramya

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Um, , is he interested???    Maybe y'all can start courting!



I don't know. erplexed I am... taps foot impatiently.  Don't mind me, I've officially lost my daggone mind. Pray for me.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Ramya said:


> I don't know. erplexed I am... taps foot impatiently.  Don't mind me, I've officially lost my daggone mind. Pray for me.



I will!!!!!   You got it.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Jesus is Lord.  There is no other like him.  He is God's Son.  He is my savior.  He is the Spirit that guides me through life.  Where would I be without his Blood.  Thank You God for loving me enough to make such a sacrafice on my behalf.


----------



## inthepink

{Sigh}

I'm in a bible study with book/workbook materials about reaching out to the lost.  But I'm struggling b/c if we are not supposed to judge others, who are we to say that someone is not saved?  I'm just deeply confused.


----------



## Browndilocks

My pastor has been preaching a message about being Military Minded.  I must say that it has had some resonance on me. I have been fasting all week and I've been conquering it like a sharp shooter.  The only reason why I'm even mentionng this is because I was afraid to committ to this fast in fear that I would struggle too hard and ultimately break it.  But God is good because he has given me the strength to sustain, despite the fact that I thought I couldn't.  I'm grateful for that.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

What does the bible say about older women being with younger men? What does the bible say about women wanting to find a spouse???


----------



## topsyturvy86

hairlove said:


> {Sigh}
> 
> I'm in a bible study with book/workbook materials about reaching out to the lost. But I'm struggling b/c if we are not supposed to judge others, who are we to say that someone is not saved? I'm just deeply confused.


 
Hi hairlove, that they don't believe in Jesus Christ is not a judgement but a fact. Someone saying i'm black for instance is a fact and not a judgement. Hope that helps to clarify at least a little bit.


----------



## topsyturvy86

BlackHairDiva said:


> What does the bible say about older women being with younger men? What does the bible say about women wanting to find a spouse???


 
I don't think the bible says anything about older women being with younger men ... I would assume it's ok as long as one can respect the man and be submissive even with the age difference.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Can we cite our url's with our posts?  It makes the internet experience, blogging and forum visiting all the more easy if one provides proper citation.  I liken the omission of url's as either a guest taking credit for that great casserole on the buffet or the host telling the guests to go get their own glasses and ice for a sit-down dinner.


----------



## inthepink

I really wish I knew Why because then maybe I could just get over it.  But what is it that God wants me to be doing if he doesn't want that for me?  There's a whole lot of life left and want to be fulfilled.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

When presenting arguments, I wish people would first identify their particular denomination so I can know that they are representing that sect in which they were taught.  That way, when we all send information, there is no misunderstanding that someone is attempting to discredit another.  It simply becomes "this is how we are taught" rather than assuming one has the absolutely truth and authority for all denominations.  Interpretations are incredibly subjective.


----------



## msa

Some folks need to spend more time studying their bible and less time studying conspiracy theories, the occult, and satanism.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have trouble praying out loud.  I feel silly talking out loud in my room.  I find myself praying in my head at random times just thinking "Lord, thank you...." and going from there.  If  I do pray out loud its in the shower since the run of the water doesn't make me feel so weird hearing my own voice in a room by myself.

Since I have trouble praying out loud I have trouble praying with other people cause I don't know what to say.  I feel like my prayers aren't strong and I find myself struggling to not ramble and have a meaningful prayer or not say something stupid.  I don't mind public speaking but I don't like talking about things  I don't know and that's how I feel when I pray.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have trouble praying out loud. I feel silly talking out loud in my room. I find myself praying in my head at random times just thinking "Lord, thank you...." and going from there. If I do pray out loud its in the shower since the run of the water doesn't make me feel so weird hearing my own voice in a room by myself.
> 
> Since I have trouble praying out loud I have trouble praying with other people cause I don't know what to say. I feel like my prayers aren't strong and I find myself struggling to not ramble and have a meaningful prayer or not say something stupid. I don't mind public speaking but I don't like talking about things I don't know and that's how I feel when I pray.


 

God truly does know your heart.  Ask him to help you speak when necessary. If you ever have trouble finding the words to say, here is a good place to check for prayers that you can say and speak to specific situations.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

life is precious.  hug your kids, family, friends and tell them you love them.  You can never know when your last moment will be.  Wouldn't it be horrible to leave this world and leave a loved one not knowing whether or not you truly loved them.


----------



## Laela

Vonnie,

No matter what you say, God will hear your voice.  Praying is like faith, the more you practice it, the easier it gets. But pray without ceasing, no matter what comes out of your mouth, because God knows your heart. Sometimes we can say nothing or just sigh, and still commune with him.

[SIZE=+4]_Evening and morning and at noon will I utter my complaint and moan and sigh, and He will hear my voice_.  Psalm 55: 17[/SIZE]




Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have trouble praying out loud.  I feel silly talking out loud in my room.  I find myself praying in my head at random times just thinking "Lord, thank you...." and going from there.  If  I do pray out loud its in the shower since the run of the water doesn't make me feel so weird hearing my own voice in a room by myself.
> 
> Since I have trouble praying out loud I have trouble praying with other people cause I don't know what to say.  I feel like my prayers aren't strong and I find myself struggling to not ramble and have a meaningful prayer or not say something stupid.  I don't mind public speaking but I don't like talking about things  I don't know and that's how I feel when I pray.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

I hope and pray I make to confession before something happens...G-d absolutely forbid.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Hmmmm....I know God answered my prayer about who it would be...but I didn't know that going through it to get to the dream he showed me would be this hard and frustrating. And does it matter if I fail the challege but learn the lesson to pass next time?


----------



## OhmyKimB

Anyone whose had a dream about who God told them to marry...do you know if God told them too?  (rhetotical) Cuz I swear .... he knows. I wonder if he knows I know. Or maybe he just thinks I dunno.


----------



## daydreem2876

dear daydreem,
just a friendly reminder that you put it in God's hands.  leave it there.  you are reknowned for trying to control what you can't control and you know that that does not work out well for you.  i'm telling you, girl... let go, let God.
thanx, 
mgmt.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Got into an argument with a friend about me taking a vow of celibacy until I get married and that since I am trying to get my life in order (God, career, housing) I'm not dating right now was stupid.  He said that women think that by giving up something (sex, shopping, etc) then God will send them a husband.  That we are trying to do some exchange or deal with God.  That it isn't logical to stop doing things (dating, socializing, shopping, having sex) and think that God will give women a husband.  I told him I made this decision because I'm trying to live a Christian life and walk with God and in order to do that I need to stop doing certain things and thinking certain ways. 

Ladies do you feel that you are bargaining or making a deal with God by giving up something you feel is holding you back from finding a husband?

My faith tells me that I am giving my life, all of my life to Jesus which includes finding my husband and that in order to do that I have to walk a Christian life and abide by the Bible.  However there are times that I feel like I'm making "deals" since I've sinned in multiple ways and now I am asking him to help me and I'll stop doing evil deeds to show I'm serious.  I know that we must confess and repent and ask to be forgiven and that I can only help myself through Jesus and his word.  I just found this to be a new struggle to pray about.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Vonnieluvs08-

The more you draw closer to God, naturally you will no longer have the desire to do some of the things that used to give you pleasure.

Some of your friends will not understand because they are not on the same spiritual path / journey as yourself. If you continue to discuss spiritual matters with them ultimately you will become more frustrated, discouraged, and perhaps confused.

I pray that God will bring godly women into your life so that you can share your faith freely, edify and build one another up. I encourage you to get involved in your church so that you can meet like minded people. God has not called us to walk alone on this journey .

Be Blessed!




Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Got into an argument with a friend about me taking a vow of celibacy until I get married and that since I am trying to get my life in order (God, career, housing) I'm not dating right now was stupid. He said that women think that by giving up something (sex, shopping, etc) then God will send them a husband. That we are trying to do some exchange or deal with God. That it isn't logical to stop doing things (dating, socializing, shopping, having sex) and think that God will give women a husband. I told him I made this decision because I'm trying to live a Christian life and walk with God and in order to do that I need to stop doing certain things and thinking certain ways.
> 
> Ladies do you feel that you are bargaining or making a deal with God by giving up something you feel is holding you back from finding a husband?
> 
> My faith tells me that I am giving my life, all of my life to Jesus which includes finding my husband and that in order to do that I have to walk a Christian life and abide by the Bible. However there are times that I feel like I'm making "deals" since I've sinned in multiple ways and now I am asking him to help me and I'll stop doing evil deeds to show I'm serious. I know that we must confess and repent and ask to be forgiven and that I can only help myself through Jesus and his word. I just found this to be a new struggle to pray about.


----------



## Pooks

*Flesh says:*  ARGGGGGGH!!! 

And with that out the way; Lord please, please help me to reflect you, above, beyond and through my bad wanna-hit-my-head-on-my-desk days.

I receive the peace you give, I rejoice in the love you bestow, I love you.


----------



## inthepink

What's better? Being blissful in ignorance? Or being afraid of the very thing you want b/c you've heard so much?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

deleted.....you know what?  Never mind.  But please read under my name and location...get the hint?????  I'll take my mortal chances and absolutely bet on the RCC.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> deleted.....you know what?  Never mind.  But please read under my name and location...get the hint?????  I'll take my mortal chances and absolutely bet on the RCC.



*LOL... *
God knows your heart babe... And I specifically know that you aren't possessed... don't worry about it. You know your Jesus just like everyone else knows theirs... 
Don't feel compelled to defend your faith to other Christians... just the lost... Who cares about the doctrine, especially when people can't RESPECTFULLY disagree


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

*When pride cometh, then cometh shame: but with the lowly is WISDOM.
Prov. 11:2
*
God blesses those who realize their imperfections and learn from their mistakes... He will grant you wisdom. Until you realize that you are equal to those around you, you will never grow.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

music-bnatural-smile said:


> *LOL... *
> God knows your heart babe... And I specifically know that you aren't possessed... don't worry about it. You know your Jesus just like everyone else knows theirs...
> Don't feel compelled to defend your faith to other Christians... just the lost... Who cares about the doctrine, especially when people can't RESPECTFULLY disagree



Even if I didn't, I'd deserve the same respect and would be standing on the same level ground as everyone else.  Yeah, I'm just telling folks do not EVER AGAIN attempt to change my religion by sending me ridiculous junk through my PM again.   I'm content.  Like I said, I'll bet my soul on where I am.  I don't know how else to say it...in private, asking gently to stop it, yet it still happens.  I'd be much more concerned with my *own* spirituality than that of someone else.  Some people have this "I'm saved and you're not" crap altogether wrong.  Based upon what?  Hopefully, they themselves will come into further truth.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

I am praying for you... I'm praying that He will continue to soften your heart. That He will continue to touch you as He is at this very moment. I believe that even through me, one of his lowliest servants, that He will charge your heart, that you will hear HIM speak...

amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Got into an argument with a friend about me taking a vow of celibacy until I get married and that since I am trying to get my life in order (God, career, housing) I'm not dating right now was stupid. He said that women think that by giving up something (sex, shopping, etc) then God will send them a husband. That we are trying to do some exchange or deal with God. That it isn't logical to stop doing things (dating, socializing, shopping, having sex) and think that God will give women a husband. I told him I made this decision because I'm trying to live a Christian life and walk with God and in order to do that I need to stop doing certain things and thinking certain ways.
> 
> Ladies do you feel that you are bargaining or making a deal with God by giving up something you feel is holding you back from finding a husband?
> 
> My faith tells me that I am giving my life, all of my life to Jesus which includes finding my husband and that in order to do that I have to walk a Christian life and abide by the Bible. However there are times that I feel like I'm making "deals" since I've sinned in multiple ways and now I am asking him to help me and I'll stop doing evil deeds to show I'm serious. I know that we must confess and repent and ask to be forgiven and that I can only help myself through Jesus and his word. I just found this to be a new struggle to pray about.


 
Vonnie, I applaude you and even more, Jesus applauds and embraces you for making a decision that gives life into your relationship with Him.

When we 'sin', especially in compromise to please others, it weakens our relationship and communication with the Lord.  We can't face Him because our sin makes us feel 'unworthy' of Him to forgive us and to be in His presence.   

Whatever we give up for the sake of Jesus Christ, we are blessed 100- fold.   But even if He didn't bless us, it's worth it far more because we love Him more than ourselves.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> deleted.....you know what? Never mind. But please read under my name and location...get the hint????? I'll take my mortal chances and absolutely bet on the RCC.


 
What's going on, GV?


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

I pray against any drama Lord!!! I pray for sincerity! I pray for transparency! I pray for your unconditional love for everyone!!! Though I am young I believe that through me You can and will touch just one! Though I have made mistakes Lord I believe that through me You can and will move mountains!!! 

Amen


----------



## discobiscuits

there are no such "spirits" of offense, strife, witchcraft, division.

I'm going to read about Saint Issa.

I'm going to read the Apocrypha.

I'm going to read the Book of Mormon.

I'm going to read the Tanakh.

I'm going to read the Koran.

I will not be an ignorant believer in a discussion with or know less than unbelievers who know more about my bible, my God, my Jesus or other religions than I do.

2 Timothy 2:15
Be diligent to present yourself approved to God, a worker who does not need to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.

According to the bible, there is *no new revelation* to humans anymore.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

1star said:


> there are no such "spirits" of offense, strife, witchcraft, division.
> 
> I'm going to read about Saint Issa.
> 
> I'm going to read the Apocrypha.
> 
> I'm going to read the Book of Mormon.
> 
> I'm going to read the Tanakh.
> 
> I'm going to read the Koran.
> 
> I will not be an ignorant believer in a discussion with or know less than unbelievers who know more about my bible, my God, my Jesus or other religions than I do.
> 
> 2 Timothy 2:15
> Be diligent to present yourself approved to God, a worker who does not need to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.
> 
> According to the bible, there is *no new revelation* to humans anymore.



i hope i understand u correctly, cuz if I do... that was TIGHT...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

1Star, siggy, isn't she the daring one who wore an Obama dress ????  I love her officially.  The style-gurus were dissing her...but they're not as bright as she is.  Oh, it wasn't for the style  G-d bless Obama for what he and other truthful world leaders are trying to do.  G-d bless the G20 that justice is heard.


----------



## curlcomplexity

Lord, whenever I'm down, You always bless me with a little bit of joy....and for that I am grateful!


----------



## Laela

The flooding has stopped in the GA but it rains on/off...thank God for the rain! The floods has affected many people in different ways. For some it was a disaster, for others it was a blessing and a chance for a new beginning. Whatever the outcome, thank God for the rain and the infusion of aid to those who need it. My heart goes out to the families of the 9 people who lost their lives.


----------



## Laela

... and


:endworld:


There's an emoticon for this?! lol


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> The flooding has stopped in the GA but it rains on/off...*thank God for the rain! *
> 
> *The floods has affected many people in different ways.*
> 
> For some it was a disaster, for others it was a blessing and a chance for a new beginning. Whatever the outcome, thank God for the rain and the infusion of aid to those who need it.
> 
> *My heart goes out to the families of the 9 people who lost their lives*.


 
My prayers are in agreement for these Precious lives and yours.


----------



## divya

My heart breaks for the people of Darfur. Jesus is truly this world's only hope...


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Laela said:


> ... and
> 
> 
> :endworld:
> 
> 
> There's an emoticon for this?! lol



   

must be for the illuminati threads


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Ok and Imma let you finish, but G-d has the best rebukes of all time.



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]




[/FONT]*Matthew 5:43* Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy. [44] But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; (KJV)

*Colossians 3:12 "Put on therefore, as         the elect of God,
        holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness         of mind,
        meekness, long-suffering;"*


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

*Transcendental Argument for the Existance of God: Necessary Precondition that: Aside from God, how could we account for: Knowledge, Ethics, Science, or Logic? [Apologetics]*

this is all that matters... this is the only argument we should ever have


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Mercy and humility. 

"Anav" means "humility" in Hebrew and we are called to it.  G-d gives us mercy, metaphor in Hebrew to "intestinal hum or hamoo me-ai" .  

So, I humbled myself to go to confession and G-d always grants me a Hebrew understanding and experience...since birth I'll tell you.  I'm standing there in line post-mass, surrounded by pious silence and the holy elect all behind me towards the confessional.  Next to me is an acquaintance.  I really needed mercy...so G-d answers me and my stomach says "brrrrrrrRRRRRkkkkkkKKKK"  really loudly!  

G-d always has a sense of humor, especially a Jewish one towards me. 



 *oy vey*


----------



## Laela

oh, boy.. look at what Kanye started...  


Ahem... Great scripture...we must pray, bless our enemies. But first, know who they are....  




GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Ok and Imma let you finish, but G-d has the best rebukes of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]*Matthew 5:43* Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy. [44] But I say unto you, *Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;* (KJV)
> 
> *Colossians 3:12 "Put on therefore, as         the elect of God,
> holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness         of mind,
> meekness, long-suffering;"*


----------



## Laela

*Matthew 13:*

3  Then he told them many things in parables, saying: "A farmer went out 
to sow his seed.

4  As he was scattering the seed, some fell along the path, and the birds 
came and ate it up.

5  Some fell on rocky places, where it did not have much soil. It sprang up 
quickly, because the soil was shallow.

6  But when the sun came up, the plants were scorched, and they withered 
because they had no root.

7  Other seed fell among thorns, which grew up and choked the plants.

8  Still other seed fell on good soil, where it produced a crop--a hundred, 
sixty or thirty times what was sown.

9  He who has ears, let him hear."

18  "Listen then to what the parable of the sower means:

19  When anyone hears the message about the kingdom and does not understand 
it, the evil one comes and snatches away what was sown in his heart. This 
is the seed sown along the path.

20  The one who received the seed that fell on rocky places is the man who 
hears the word and at once receives it with joy.

21  But since he has no root, he lasts only a short time. When trouble or 
persecution comes because of the word, he quickly falls away.

22  The one who received the seed that fell among the thorns is the man who 
hears the word, but the worries of this life and the deceitfulness of 
wealth choke it, making it unfruitful.

23  But the one who received the seed that fell on good soil is the man who 
hears the word and understands it. He produces a crop, yielding a hundred, 
sixty or thirty times what was sown."

24  Jesus told them another parable: "The kingdom of heaven is like a man 
who sowed good seed in his field.

25  But while everyone was sleeping, his enemy came and sowed weeds among 
the wheat, and went away.

26  When the wheat sprouted and formed heads, then the weeds also appeared.

27  "The owner's servants came to him and said, 'Sir, didn't you sow good 
seed in your field? Where then did the weeds come from?'

28  "'An enemy did this,' he replied. "The servants asked him, 'Do you want 
us to go and pull them up?'

29  "'No,' he answered, 'because while you are pulling the weeds, you may 
root up the wheat with them.

30  Let both grow together until the harvest. At that time I will tell the 
harvesters: First collect the weeds and tie them in bundles to be burned; 
then gather the wheat and bring it into my barn.'"


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Laela said:


> oh, boy.. look at what Kanye started...
> 
> 
> Ahem... Great scripture...we must pray, bless our enemies. But first, know who they are....



I love that the net have taken to Kanye's ridiculousness, poking fun.  It's the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.  

Thing is, pray for everyone, love everyone.  You never know. A pious man might himself be the enemy of the soul of another and has not realized it yet.  Only G-d is perfect.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Deleted nvm


----------



## ILYandY

Now that the New Year has come to pass and I ask the L-rd for Atonement I now have to up-hold my word and get on track with living a better life. I know in time to come I will be tempered (tested) in the fire to see if I am worthy of being one of the chosen few but I feel that I have it in me to pass.

Ladies I hope that your Holy Days inspired you to become new in spirit/truth, love and health, May G-D Bless you all for many good years to come.

~Shalom


ETA: My post was directed to the ladies who understand my beliefs but I do wish all ladies many years of prosperity and good health no matter what your beliefs are.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

ILYandY said:


> Now that the New Year has come to pass and I ask the L-rd for Atonement I now have to up-hold my word and get on track with living a better life. I know in time to come I will be tempered (tested) in the fire to see if I am worthy of being one of the chosen few but I feel that I have it in me to pass.
> 
> Ladies I hope that your Holy Days inspired you to become new in spirit/truth, love and health, May G-D Bless you all for many good years to come.
> 
> ~Shalom



I've asked several times for there to be a proper Jewish forum...but to no avail sigh.  Maybe one day.  Follow your journey well and in peace.


----------



## inthepink

I must hear the f-word at least 100+ times a day along with every other profanity or inappropriate thing.  I don't think it's normal.  Maybe in my industry, it is normal.  How to be a Christian in this type of environment.  I just continue.  I can turn off the tv at home.  I can't turn off people talking at work.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

^^^^^^^ I can only imagine... I work in a Christian establishment and I still have to deal with "flesh" every day 

I be like... yall better get that "flesh" out my face in here!


----------



## Mortons

Instead of feeling bad about what I don't have I will praise Him today for the things I do. The ability to move around, the spirit of handwork, intelligence and abilities, parents who don't understand but are supportive anyway, and friends who have saw me through bad times. 

Lots to be thankful for especially since there are others with bigger problems yet He always manages to take care of me and save my butt time and time again.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Mortons said:


> Instead of feeling bad about what I don't have I will praise Him today for the things I do. The ability to move around, the spirit of handwork, intelligence and abilities, parents who don't understand but are supportive anyway, and friends who have saw me through bad times.
> 
> *Lots to be thankful for especially since there are others with bigger problems yet He always manages to take care of me and save my butt time and time again.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I know that's right! I think about things I used to do  and Thank GOD for keeping me alive... I think I'm supposed to be here


----------



## curlcomplexity

If I wasn't in the middle of a computer class....I would be SHOUTING HIS PRAISES!!!!  He has been so good to me.  Professor looking at me crazy wondering why I'm tearing up right now....they are tears of joy!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Loving you doesn't mean I have to agree with you, nor you with me.


----------



## Laela

Hairlove, I hear ya... Have you tried praying specifically over this environment? I used to work in the newsroom and if anybody has a filthy mouth it's irritated or angry journalist.  I've heard it all. I had to learn to tune it out, too. Being in an environment like that is challenging but you can only control your actions and no one else's. Maybe when they start cussing, you can pull out a Bible to read and start humming?? 



God bless


hairlove said:


> I must hear the f-word at least 100+ times a day along with every other profanity or inappropriate thing.  I don't think it's normal.  Maybe in my industry, it is normal.  How to be a Christian in this type of environment.  I just continue.  I can turn off the tv at home.  I can't turn off people talking at work.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Laela said:


> Hairlove, I hear ya... Have you tried praying specifically over this environment? I used to work in the newsroom and if anybody has a filthy mouth it's irritated or angry journalist.  I've heard it all. I had to learn to tune it out, too. Being in an environment like that is challenging but you can only control your actions and no one else's. *Maybe when they start cussing, you can pull out a Bible to read and start humming??*
> 
> 
> 
> God bless


 
What a scene


----------



## WAVES4DAYS

Laela said:


> Hairlove, I hear ya... Have you tried praying specifically over this environment? I used to work in the newsroom and if anybody has a filthy mouth it's irritated or angry journalist.  I've heard it all. I had to learn to tune it out, too. Being in an environment like that is challenging but you can only control your actions and no one else's. *Maybe when they start cussing, you can pull out a Bible to read and start humming?? *
> 
> 
> 
> God bless


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

What a friend we have in Jesus ....


----------



## melodies815

Okay...never mind.

God is good.


----------



## inthepink

Laela said:


> Hairlove, I hear ya... Have you tried praying specifically over this environment? I used to work in the newsroom and if anybody has a filthy mouth it's irritated or angry journalist.  I've heard it all. I had to learn to tune it out, too. Being in an environment like that is challenging but you can only control your actions and no one else's. Maybe when they start cussing, you can pull out a Bible to read and start humming??
> 
> 
> 
> God bless



Soon after I wrote this, that's exactly what I thought. (NO, not the taking out my bible part! )  The part about being only able to control my own actions and not others.  Will be reminding myself of this.


----------



## Shimmie

melodies815 said:


> Okay...never mind.
> 
> God is good.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Hairlove, I hear ya... Have you tried praying specifically over this environment? I used to work in the newsroom and if anybody has a filthy mouth it's irritated or angry journalist.  I've heard it all. I had to learn to tune it out, too. Being in an environment like that is challenging but you can only control your actions and no one else's. Maybe when they start cussing, you can pull out a Bible to read and start humming??
> 
> 
> 
> God bless


 
   Now see, now you startin' stuff.   You know they're gonna call her a Jesus freak.    Although she's truly an Angel.  

But still......... once she pulls her Bible out, they gonna run like diareah. (I can't even spell it....  ). 


I'm not talking about you in 3rd person, Hairlove... 'am I'?


----------



## Shimmie

hairlove said:


> Soon after I wrote this, that's exactly what I thought. (NO, not the taking out my bible part! ) The part about being only able to control my own actions and not others. Will be reminding myself of this.


You could keep your Bible on your desk in full view...........


----------



## Laela

:rofl3:

-
-
I know, right? lol




Shimmie said:


> Now see, now you startin' stuff.   You know they're gonna call her a Jesus freak.    Although she's truly an Angel.
> 
> *But still......... once she pulls her Bible out, they gonna run like diareah. (I can't even spell it....  ).
> *
> 
> I'm not talking about you in 3rd person, Hairlove... 'am I'?


----------



## PinkPebbles

I'm taking a class at my church on the study of the Old Testament....And I'm learning so much. Tonight I was like ...it's amazing how I read some scriptures over and over but did not fully grasp its concept until now. 

 I'd like to share something so that I can get more understanding...but I don't know if I should...sigh


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

PinkPebbles said:


> I'm taking a class at my church on the study of the Old Testament....And I'm learning so much. Tonight I was like ...it's amazing how I read some scriptures over and over but did not fully grasp its concept until now.
> 
> I'd like to share something so that I can get more understanding...but I don't know if I should...sigh


 
theres always your blog 
safety in the blogs oh Jesus


----------



## PinkPebbles

music-bnatural-smile said:


> theres always your blog
> safety in the blogs oh Jesus


 
True! But the question that I'd like to pose requires participation to gain knowledge and understanding.

I'd like for people to participate from two other religions because that's the only way the question will be answered fairly and clear up some misconceptions. The question is in regards to the promise that God made to Abraham, Sarah, Isaac, Hagar, and Ishmael based on scripture. 

This could be a touchy topic and quite controversial. And quite frankly I don't think that a discussion created in a thread or blog would be respectful without counter-attacks and or offense from all parties. 

However, I will further my studies and do some research to answer my question(s).

Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

PinkPebbles said:


> True! But the question that I'd like to pose requires participation to gain knowledge and understanding.
> 
> I'd like for people to participate from two other religions because that's the only way the question will be answered fairly and clear up some misconceptions. *The question is in regards to the promise that God made to Abraham, Sarah, Isaac, Hagar, and Ishmael based on scripture.
> *
> This could be a touchy topic and quite controversial. And quite frankly I don't think that a discussion created in a thread or blog would be respectful without counter-attacks and or offense from all parties.
> 
> However, I will further my studies and do some research to answer my question(s).
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


\

I think I know what it is.  Go for it.  Why not?  Being that it is a touchy subject, approach it by wording it carefully.  I'd go for it.  You've already got folks waiting.


----------



## PinkPebbles

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> \
> 
> I think I know what it is. Go for it. Why not? Being that it is a touchy subject, approach it by wording it carefully. I'd go for it. You've already got folks waiting.


 
Really tempting...but I'm going to pass. 

Imagine 3 different faiths Judaism, Islam, and Christianity posting in this forum . I prayed about it and not led to pose the question but rather do my own research for answers.

I know that your Hebrew roots will contribute a lot to my mysterious question(s) .


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

PinkPebbles said:


> Really tempting...but I'm going to pass.
> 
> Imagine 3 different faiths Judaism, Islam, and Christianity posting in this forum . I prayed about it and not led to pose the question but rather do my own research for answers.
> 
> I know that your Hebrew roots will contribute a lot to my mysterious question(s) .




That's okay, do what G-d is asking you to do.  But people from those 3 faiths have definitely posted questions.   And this ties into what I was going to say in my post before I saw your response...learning from others.

I sincerely hope that people do not see the exploration of doctrinal differences as any type of strife.  I liked this forum because it was much more than just prayer requests and fellowship - not that that is not nice, it is.   But some of us wish to grow in our faiths above and beyod current knowledge and that requires faith exploration.  If some do not agree with certain doctrines and even in discussing them, allow those to pass the conversations so the rest of us can be edified.

Hopefully, people are still allowed to ask religious questions and that others not be so sensitized that they perceive any attacks either against themselves or the body of Christ.  Asking difficult and perceived controversial questions/subjects is not the result of discord as we are not all of the same cloth.  I would hope for the opportunities to continue - that the body of christians here does not reduce down to those of the same denominations only.


----------



## Raspberry

Im' experiencing such acceleration in the Spirit nowadays and many others are too.  I used to be a bit fearful because I know God is preparing us for darker times but now I'm excited to be used in greater measure in the future and protected by His love


----------



## Laela

I love the change of seasons... Fall brings *hope* and *rejuvenation, *and adds *c**olor* to life!


----------



## Ramya

I will never sit in "AMEN ALLEY" at church again. Those ladies wear themselves out with all of that stuff. I'm still laughing though


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I love the change of seasons... Fall brings *hope* and *rejuvenation, *and adds *c**olor* to life!


I love 'Dancing with the Leaves in the fresh Autumn Breeze... :Rose:


----------



## BlessedStarlette

Father  I thank you , for your love is what sustains me. I am holding on lord. All I have is to hold on, I can't give up now. Thank You for keeping me and my son. Dispite my disobedience, I thank you for mercy , your love and forgiveness. 

Thank You father for loving me unconditionally.


----------



## divya

PinkPebbles said:


> Really tempting...but I'm going to pass.
> 
> Imagine 3 different faiths Judaism, Islam, and Christianity posting in this forum . I prayed about it and not led to pose the question but rather do my own research for answers.
> 
> I know that your Hebrew roots will contribute a lot to my mysterious question(s) .



Maybe you can post it in the Off Topic forum...


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

Ramya said:


> I will never sit in* "AMEN ALLEY"* at church again. Those ladies wear themselves out with all of that stuff. I'm still laughing though


  

you have a name for it!!!


----------



## Shimmie

BlessedStarlette said:


> Father I thank you , for your love is what sustains me. I am holding on lord. All I have is to hold on, I can't give up now. Thank You for keeping me and my son. Dispite my disobedience, I thank you for mercy , your love and forgiveness.
> 
> Thank You father for loving me unconditionally.


 
  Precious Love of God...... "You are"  :Rose:


----------



## maxineshaw

God



I just wanted to see if His name automatically had the "o" as a dash.


_ETA: Guess not, but I've seen that many times on this forum...wonder why...._


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

MondoDismo said:


> God
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to see if His name automatically had the "o" as a dash.
> 
> 
> _ETA: Guess not, but I've seen that many times on this forum...wonder why...._



Out of a sign of utmost respect for some people of a differing tradition/culture.  There's nothing negative to read into it.


----------



## divya

Nevermind! GV, right on time!


----------



## maxineshaw

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Out of a sign of utmost respect for some people of a differing tradition/culture.  There's nothing negative to read into it.



Thank you for explaining that.  I wasn't reading any negativity in it.  I thought it was a default setting or something.


----------



## Laela

Ahhh..... that's a great visual...:Rose: 

It was your blog that inspired me to stop to feel the breeze
(well it's raining now ...  

God bless! 




Shimmie said:


> I love 'Dancing with the Leaves in the fresh Autumn Breeze... :Rose:


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Tongans and Samoans can sing!!!  And they have "uniforms" in white in church too lolol!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Um, does somebody intentionally make these posts reappear just like they've just been posted???  How the...????


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I love the fellowship of my new church and how they want to do life with each other not just church.  I went to my Cypha Group (Bible Study) and it was just so powerful to have dialog about the Gospel and how to make it apply to life.  I know as I grow in the word I'll have more to contribute but it gives me something to strive for.  I am learning how to live a Christocentric life and boy is it hard.  But to God be the Glory.


----------



## Shimmie

God gave me my own uniqueness... :Rose:


For which I am so thankful...


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Ahhh..... that's a great visual...:Rose:
> 
> It was your blog that inspired me to stop to feel the breeze
> (well it's raining now ...
> 
> God bless!


 
 Thanks Laela... Which means 'Night Beauty'.   

I'm so blessed that you were blessed.  I'm still glowing from my Dancing with the Leaves.  Today was another beautiful day for enjoying the gift of Autumn.  :Rose:


----------



## aribell

I have felt so completely surrounded and supported by prayer today, as if I were being lifted and carried by them.  The Lord must be hearing someone's prayers for me (Thank you!).  Such a deeply wonderful and comforting feeling.


----------



## PinkPebbles

nicola.kirwan said:


> *I have felt so completely surrounded and supported by prayer today, as if I were being lifted and carried by them.* The Lord must be hearing someone's prayers for me (Thank you!). Such a deeply wonderful and comforting feeling.


 
I know how you feel. I've felt that way on many days. Thank God for His Intercessors!

In my church sanctuary it's such a sweet spirit...and I say my Lord so many prayers have been lifted up by the Intercessors that I can feel your Presence.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Thank you, Jesus!
Thank you, Jesus!
Thank you, Jesus!
Thank you, Jesus!

It's all about you, Jesus....all about you!!!


----------



## growhawkglitter

so is this one used to respond to posts elsewhere? what are the random thoughts for? or do people just post random things... i don't get it


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, Jesus!
> Thank you, Jesus!
> Thank you, Jesus!
> Thank you, Jesus!
> 
> It's all about you, Jesus....all about you!!!


 
*I'm so glad you posted this.*  It puts me in proper perspective that, 

It's never too late or enough to Praise Him!   

So I agree with you, Precious Sis... *"Thank You Jesus'.*

My mom came home from the hospital today and all I can say is, 

*'Thank You, Jesus'!* 

*Trust *... I do mean 'thank you'.     I picked up 9 Rx's for her today.  Nine!  The pharmacist was so patient and so kind to me.  God was just 'THERE'... you know?   God was just 'THERE' where I needed Him to be.

Sis, you just don't want to know; but through it all, 'Thank You Lord... Thank you Lord Jesus!  Amen and Amen.  

I'm so tired right now  but I can join you and shout it out for all to hear...

*Thank you, Jesus!*
*Thank you, Jesus!*
*Thank you, Jesus!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> *I'm so glad you posted this.*  It puts me in proper perspective that,
> 
> It's never too late or enough to Praise Him!
> 
> So I agree with you, Precious Sis... *"Thank You Jesus'.*
> 
> My mom came home from the hospital today and all I can say is,
> 
> *'Thank You, Jesus'!*
> 
> *Trust *... I do mean 'thank you'.     I picked up 9 Rx's for her today.  Nine!  The pharmacist was so patient and so kind to me.  God was just 'THERE'... you know?   God was just 'THERE' where I needed Him to be.
> 
> Sis, you just don't want to know; but through it all, 'Thank You Lord... Thank you Lord Jesus!  Amen and Amen.
> 
> I'm so tired right now  but I can join you and shout it out for all to hear...
> 
> *Thank you, Jesus!*
> *Thank you, Jesus!*
> *Thank you, Jesus!*


Thank you, Jesus!!!

I praise God for your mom...she gave birth to such a wonderful daughter!
I praise God that your mom is home...where she will be more comfortable.
I praise God that He is giving you the strength to take care of your mom.
I praise God that you will have a wonderful sleep tonight...with sweet dreams!

Thank you, Jesus!
Thank you, Jesus!
Thank you, Jesus!

For He is an awesome God and worthy of all our praise!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, Jesus!!!
> 
> I praise God for your mom...she gave birth to such a wonderful daughter!
> I praise God that your mom is home...where she will be more comfortable.
> I praise God that He is giving you the strength to take care of your mom.
> I praise God that you will have a wonderful sleep tonight...with sweet dreams!
> 
> Thank you, Jesus!
> Thank you, Jesus!
> Thank you, Jesus!
> 
> For He is an awesome God and worthy of all our praise!


Sis thank you... I truly mean this.  Your post put me in remembrance to 'THANK God' for blessings and not for the weariness that I went through today.  

I'll share more details when we talk later.  I have to learn how to give her injections.  I'll be honest, my hands are shaking  because these injections are IM's (Inter Muscular), not skin surface.   

I thank God for your post agaIn and again.  Because this is what I needed, cause I'm scared!   

I can shoot the devil between the eyes and not give a hoot nor blink nor miss the target.  

But these injections       I don't want to hurt her.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Sis thank you... I truly mean this.  Your post put me in remembrance to 'THANK God' for blessings and not for the weariness that I went through today.
> 
> I'll share more details when we talk later.  I have to learn how to give her injections.  I'll be honest, my hands are shaking :nervous: because these injections are IM's (Inter Muscular), not skin surface.
> 
> I thank God for your post agaIn and again.  Because this is what I needed, cause I'm scared!
> 
> I can shoot the devil between the eyes and not give a hoot nor blink nor miss the target.
> 
> But these injections       I don't want to hurt her.


Oh, sis  I'm sorry you have to go through that one.  You know, we had to give my mom injections for a short while, and yes...it was scary, but once you do it once...you will get the hang of it..I promise 

The Holy Spirit will give you the peace you need and the Father will give you the strength to do it.

We will talk soon. 

I love you, sis...know that, ok?  I'm praying for you because I KNOW that God will make all grace abound towards you, that even in your weakness, you will become strong, in Jesus precious and Holy name...Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, sis  I'm sorry you have to go through that one. You know, we had to give my mom injections for a short while, and yes...it was scary, but once you do it once...you will get the hang of it..I promise
> 
> The Holy Spirit will give you the peace you need and the Father will give you the strength to do it.
> 
> We will talk soon.
> 
> I love you, sis...know that, ok? I'm praying for you because I KNOW that God will make all grace abound towards you, that even in your weakness, you will become strong, in Jesus precious and Holy name...Amen!


 


*Thank You, Jesus!*



**​


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> *Thank You, Jesus!*
> 
> 
> 
> **​


Yes, THANK YOU, JESUS!!!


----------



## Irresistible

What happened to the 'victims of abuse thread' it went poof

it was such a blessing

just wondering


----------



## Shimmie

Our lives and loved ones are so precious.   They are the melody that our hearts 'Dance' to.  

I may be 'tired' from the care that is added on, but I'm thankful.  Very, very thankful for those whom I love and Live and 'Dance' in my heart.   :reddancer:


----------



## divya

Only GOD can truly be trusted...only God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Our lives and loved ones are so precious.   They are the melody that our hearts 'Dance' to.
> 
> I may be 'tired' from the care that is added on, but I'm thankful.  Very, very thankful for those whom I love and Live and 'Dance' in my heart.   :reddancer:


ITA!  Just thinking about all of my family and friends that the Lord has placed in my life, makes me smile with joy!  I'm such a blessed woman!

Thank you for being my sister and friend!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> ITA! Just thinking about all of my family and friends that the Lord has placed in my life, makes me smile with joy! I'm such a blessed woman!
> 
> Thank you for being my sister and friend!


 Awwww, thank you, Darlin'  (that's what my Florida friends say  _"Hey 'Darlin' _").  

I thank God for you, too.  

*Thank you, Jesus!* 

For Real...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Awwww, thank you, Darlin'  (that's what my Florida friends say  _"Hey 'Darlin' _").
> 
> I thank God for you, too.
> 
> *Thank you, Jesus!*
> 
> For Real...


I like that....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I like that....


 
The 'Darlin' or 

*Thank you, Jesus!*  


Anyhoo.... you're quite welcome Darlin'...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> The 'Darlin' or
> 
> *Thank you, Jesus!*
> 
> 
> Anyhoo.... you're quite welcome Darlin'...


Three things...

1 - Thank you, Jesus!

2 - You

3 - The 'Darlin'


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Three things...
> 
> 1 - Thank you, Jesus!
> 
> 2 - You
> 
> 3 - The 'Darlin'


 
Awwwwwww  :blowkiss:

*Thank you, Jesus!*


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Three things...
> 
> 1 - Thank you, Jesus!
> 
> 2 - You
> 
> 3 - The 'Darlin'


 
Part 2:

This siggy cracks me up...  

I'm starting to see _Natural Ti'sha rondisa Llama Llama isha_ in my sleep...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Part 2:
> 
> This siggy cracks me up...
> 
> I'm starting to see _Natural Ti'sha rondisa Llama Llama isha_ in my sleep...


...only you can come up with these names....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Hope doesn't disappoint.....


----------



## divya

Nice to see the ladies here come together to share the Lord with a seeking soul. Even with all of our struggles here, the Lord still uses the Christian forum.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

The devil thought he was going to throw me off my path.  Psyche his mind, made his booty shine.  Cuz I got God on my side and even in the midst of what looks like trouble, God is still performing miracles today.   Yes Lord.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...only you can come up with these names....


 
OH NO!   I just saw 'Double Llamas' in your post...  



Double volumn of 'Naturals'    


O' thank Goodness they're not 'pink'.   I think.  It may be good if I don't blink.  It may make you wonder, what did I drink.   

O' me O my... A double view is in my eye.   

Please don't think I've gotten loose, 
Cause now I'm writing like Dr. Suess 

-----------

Ummm, yeah.  It's been one of those days   

But I'm all right... Jesus has me hidden tight in His loving arms.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hope doesn't disappoint.....


 
Amen, Sis ...  

God does not disappoint.  I praise Him for all that He's doing in your life and in the life of our Precious Sister (Precious P). 

Look what God took care of for me...

After several long and exhausting phone calls today with the medical staff that treated my mom in the hospital, it turns out that she does not need the daily IM injections.   Which means that I don't have to administer them to her.   

My mom already 'tenses' up when she gets her sugar sticks and I tense up even more, because I don't like to stick her and hurt her.  

The news of me having to give her daily injections was way over the top for me, personally.   I wasn't prepared for this... mentally or experience wise.  

However, I got the news from the medical staff (after 6 calls and consults today) that she did not need the shots as they were administered to her during her hospitial stay and now she only needs them once a month and her regular doctor can give them to her right there in his office.

Can I just say this?  

*Thank you, Jesus!*  

Sis, thank you so much for your loving prayers... yours and hubby's   

Also I'm thanking the others who PM'd me with their loving prayers and wishes and for the help they offered me as well.  

Thank you, *BlessedStarlette*...   You are a true and valued friend indeed.  

Thank you, *Pebbles*   You've helped more than you know.  

All of you are.   :blowkiss:  

Shimmie was stressed...   

Now I can take a nap


----------



## Laela

*AMEN!* 




divya said:


> Nice to see the ladies here come together to share the Lord with a seeking soul. *Even with all of our struggles here, the Lord still uses the Christian forum.[*/QUOTE]


----------



## Laela

Awwww...this testimony is great to hear, Shimmie.  Love it!

I praise God with you for this victory with your mom, and I'm happy that God is making your burden lighter.

You are a truly blessed Child of God for caring for your mother with such an unselfish, unwavering love. She's blessed to have you as a daughter!!! Amen... 






Shimmie said:


> Amen, Sis ...
> 
> God does not disappoint. I praise Him for all that He's doing in your life and in the life of our Precious Sister (Precious P).
> 
> Look what God took care of for me...
> 
> After several long and exhausting phone calls today with the medical staff that treated my mom in the hospital, it turns out that she does not need the daily IM injections. Which means that I don't have to administer them to her.
> 
> My mom already 'tenses' up when she gets her sugar sticks and I tense up even more, because I don't like to stick her and hurt her.
> 
> The news of me having to give her daily injections was way over the top for me, personally. I wasn't prepared for this... mentally or experience wise.
> 
> However, I got the news from the medical staff (after 6 calls and consults today) that she did not need the shots as they were administered to her during her hospitial stay and now she only needs them once a month and her regular doctor can give them to her right there in his office.
> 
> Can I just say this?
> 
> *Thank you, Jesus!*
> 
> Sis, thank you so much for your loving prayers... yours and hubby's
> 
> Also I'm thanking the others who PM'd me with their loving prayers and wishes and for the help they offered me as well.
> 
> Thank you, *BlessedStarlette*...  You are a true and valued friend indeed.
> 
> Thank you, *Pebbles*  You've helped more than you know.
> 
> All of you are. :blowkiss:
> 
> Shimmie was stressed...
> 
> Now I can take a nap


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Awwww...this testimony is great to hear, Shimmie.  Love it!
> 
> I praise God with you for this victory with your mom, and I'm happy that God is making your burden lighter.
> 
> You are a truly blessed Child of God for caring for your mother with such an unselfish, unwavering love. She's blessed to have you as a daughter!!! Amen...


Thank you beautiful Laela...    You've been here for me too.  I thank God for you so much.  

I thank God for Lamara who sent me a PM a few weeks ago when my mom was taken into the hospital.   :Rose:

God bless you all.... :blowkiss:


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Alright MsCocoface and Shimmie, upon your advice.  I renounce satan with St. Michael's prayer ...and I got one of these stepped freshly in poopy in a big size 10






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNHouA5xoBE


----------



## Shimmie

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Alright MsCocoface and Shimmie, upon your advice. I renounce satan with St. Michael's prayer ...and I got one of these stepped freshly in poopy in a big size 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNHouA5xoBE


 
MsCoco is definitely speaking to you by the Holy Spirit.  

As for me, I'd say instead of the boots, get a pretty pedicure and wear pretty sandals instead.  Let God do the kicking.     

And I'm serious... don't waste good toes on the devil.  God has better stomps anyway.  :Rose: 

Take into prayer Ms. Coco's wisdom.   She truly is speaking the heart of God our Father.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Shimmie said:


> MsCoco is definitely speaking to you by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> As for me, I'd say instead of the boots, get a pretty pedicure and wear pretty sandals instead.  Let God do the kicking.
> 
> And I'm serious... don't waste good toes on the devil.  God has better stomps anyway.  :Rose:
> 
> Take into prayer Ms. Coco's wisdom.   She truly is speaking the heart of God our Father.




The boot thing was a joke...did you see the vid?    I love it because it is so symbolic.  I mean, they'd seriously had enough!!!    St. Michael's prayer is a keeper and that's usually all I have to say to the devil..indirectly.  Even the angels don't insult him.


----------



## Shimmie

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> The boot thing was a joke...did you see the vid?  I love it because it is so symbolic. I mean, they'd seriously had enough!!!  St. Michael's prayer is a keeper and that's usually all I have to say to the devil..indirectly. Even the angels don't insult him.


 
Yes, I saw the video....


----------



## Laela

I always feel inspired reading the Praise Reports and prayers in the CF. Today I'm feeling like I'm living in the Days of Elijah! We're praising that devil down!!!!

It's an inexplicable joy...  

There's NO GOD like Jehovah-jireh!


----------



## envybeauty

“When you see the year not just as winter, spring, summer, and fall, but as Advent, Christmas, Epiphany, Lent, Easter, Pentecost, and Ordinary Time, then the changing seasons don't just remind you that the Earth is circling the Sun, but that God Himself came down onto that Earth in order to save us all.” Jessica Snell

I liked this and thought to share


----------



## Shimmie

envybeauty said:


> “When you see the year not just as winter, spring, summer, and fall, but as Advent, Christmas, Epiphany, Lent, Easter, Pentecost, and Ordinary Time, then the changing seasons don't just remind you that the Earth is circling the Sun, but that God Himself came down onto that Earth in order to save us all.” Jessica Snell
> 
> I liked this and thought to share


 
Beautiful  :Rose:   Thanks for sharing this Envybeauty.  It's a beautiful way to go through time. 

And even in the very cold of Winter, He covers me with His feathers and under His wings do I trust.  God hold me close to keep me warm so that I'm focused on the cold winter storm.    Thank you, Lord Jesus for making each day a celebration of you.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I always feel inspired reading the Praise Reports and prayers in the CF. Today I'm feeling like I'm living in the Days of Elijah! We're praising that devil down!!!!
> 
> It's an inexplicable joy...
> 
> There's NO GOD like Jehovah-jireh!


 
Jehovah Jireh, Our Provider ...

His Grace is sufficient for you, for me and you...

(It's a little song we sing in Church and Sunday School with the babies).


----------



## Butterfly08

Laela said:


> I always feel inspired reading the Praise Reports and prayers in the CF. Today I'm feeling like I'm living in the Days of Elijah! We're praising that devil down!!!!
> 
> It's an inexplicable joy...
> 
> There's NO GOD like Jehovah-jireh!


 
Love that song!


----------



## phynestone

Thank you, God, for everything you have done for me. Even if I'm not appreciative.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Butterfly08 said:


> Love that song!


 
Me too


----------



## paradise1975

Thank you Lord for using someone like me. Thank you for seeing me better than I saw myself.


----------



## goldielocs

Could you all pray for this situation...

My father had no hand in raising me.He got married when I was 2 and moved about 5,000 miles away.  I grew up in his hometown and was apart of both sides of my family.  My grandmother apparently kept him informed about me, but he never reached out to me unless someone passed away. So whenever there was a funeral, I had the double stress of seeing him and dealing with a relative's death.  Now that my grandmother passed away, he's thinking about moving back to our hometown.  He's attempting to be close with his grand daughter and me, but I am having problems with past hurts. I know I'm an adult and should be past this by now, but I still get very angry.  I also find myself being protective of him because my mother's side of the family understandibly doesn't care for him. This whole thing is a pain.  I earnestly believe in honoring your parents and not repaying evil for evil.  If he needed me to care for him, I'd be there. No questions asked. The same would go for my mom and grandparents. I just don't like him very much. 

I don't know. I guess i'm rambling... Either way, i'm in a funk right now and I'm tired of these feelings interrupting my life...


----------



## Highly Favored8

goldielocs said:


> Could you all pray for this situation...
> 
> My father had no hand in raising me.He got married when I was 2 and moved about 5,000 miles away. I grew up in his hometown and was apart of both sides of my family. My grandmother apparently kept him informed about me, but he never reached out to me unless someone passed away. So whenever there was a funeral, I had the double stress of seeing him and dealing with a relative's death. Now that my grandmother passed away, he's thinking about moving back to our hometown. He's attempting to be close with his grand daughter and me, but I am having problems with past hurts. I know I'm an adult and should be past this by now, but I still get very angry. I also find myself being protective of him because my mother's side of the family understandibly doesn't care for him. This whole thing is a pain. I earnestly believe in honoring your parents and not repaying evil for evil. If he needed me to care for him, I'd be there. No questions asked. The same would go for my mom and grandparents. I just don't like him very much.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I guess i'm rambling... Either way, i'm in a funk right now and I'm tired of these feelings interrupting my life...


 

Praying for you.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Yes, I'm stepping up the game.  For everytime that well-meaning folks attempt to show the obvious failures as being those of the whole Church that Christ instituted on the earth, I'm going to point out the various parallel failures on their side as well.  It's only fair.  I'm only interested in the truth.  That doesn't make me beyond and above correction...and likewise...it makes all of us responsible. 

Don't throw religious stones and that you  cannot take in return.  Man is imperfect, yes, including you.  Failures abound...yet G-d, He is failureless, no matter which religion.  I will not walk around explaining why there are AHC's  with my head held low, apologizing.  Nope.  Will not.  Like I said, they have found a truth and they are sticking with it, just like me.  And no, we're not leaving our peoplehood behind us in the process.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

See, I knew this would happen and it did...further proof that I need to find a church home cause Im drifting again and the worst part of it all is the guilt and hopelessness I feel


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Proverbs 22:4 - Humility and the fear of the Lord bring wealth and honor and life.


----------



## Shimmie

goldielocs said:


> Could you all pray for this situation...
> 
> My father had no hand in raising me.He got married when I was 2 and moved about 5,000 miles away. I grew up in his hometown and was apart of both sides of my family.
> 
> My grandmother apparently kept him informed about me, but he never reached out to me unless someone passed away. So whenever there was a funeral, I had the double stress of seeing him and dealing with a relative's death.
> 
> Now that my grandmother passed away, he's thinking about moving back to our hometown. He's attempting to be close with his grand daughter and me, but I am having problems with past hurts. I know I'm an adult and should be past this by now, but I still get very angry.
> 
> I also find myself being protective of him because my mother's side of the family understandibly doesn't care for him. This whole thing is a pain. I earnestly believe in honoring your parents and not repaying evil for evil. If he needed me to care for him, I'd be there. No questions asked. The same would go for my mom and grandparents. I just don't like him very much.
> 
> I don't know. I guess i'm rambling... Either way, i'm in a funk right now and I'm tired of these feelings interrupting my life...


 
  Everything is going to be worked out.  I'm praying for you, Goldielocs...  

I'm sorry about your grandmom's passing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Who you hang around with, is who you will become like.

I like hanging out with Jesus...I want to be just like Him!


----------



## Laela

My condolences to you on your grandmother's passing.... :Rose:

I pray for reconciliation and healing in your relationship with your father. 




goldielocs said:


> Could you all pray for this situation...
> 
> My father had no hand in raising me.He got married when I was 2 and moved about 5,000 miles away.  I grew up in his hometown and was apart of both sides of my family.  My grandmother apparently kept him informed about me, but he never reached out to me unless someone passed away. So whenever there was a funeral, I had the double stress of seeing him and dealing with a relative's death.  Now that my grandmother passed away, he's thinking about moving back to our hometown.  He's attempting to be close with his grand daughter and me, but I am having problems with past hurts. I know I'm an adult and should be past this by now, but I still get very angry.  I also find myself being protective of him because my mother's side of the family understandibly doesn't care for him. This whole thing is a pain.  I earnestly believe in honoring your parents and not repaying evil for evil.  If he needed me to care for him, I'd be there. No questions asked. The same would go for my mom and grandparents. I just don't like him very much.
> 
> I don't know. I guess i'm rambling... Either way, i'm in a funk right now and I'm tired of these feelings interrupting my life...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Do not be fooled by outward demeanor nor appearances.   Oftentimes, the very people that appear the strongest rocks in the faith are crumbling.  They struggle.  Don't ever feel you are less spiritually than another.  No one is further along in YOUR spiritual walk than you are.  We should remember to pray for all because the ones who we think to be the strongest are often at their weakest and they need help.

Pickle craving is over!  Wow I had a lot to say today...I wish someone would post after me.


----------



## Renewed1

Lord, did I make a mistake asking you to send my future husband as my friend?  Because, our relationship is unreal! How can two people who haven't seen or talk to each other in over 10 years hook back up and it feels right?  

But Father, my head is on straight and I'm trusting you to take the reins and deliver and lead him (and keep me in check).  You know my heart (although, sometimes I want to be and act like a female) you know my heart in this situation.  

I want you to have all of the glory!


----------



## Chrissy811

I can't wait to see how the Lord is going to work this out for me...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Unbelievable....yep, just simply unbelievable.


----------



## Highly Favored8

This is the day the Lord has made I will rejoice and be glad in it. Psalms 118:24


----------



## PinkPebbles

Highly Favored8 said:


> This is the day the Lord has made I will rejoice and be glad in it. Psalms 118:24


 
Amen!!!! Today I woke up with so much joy & praise as if I won a million dollars! Maybe something is happening in the spiritual realm. Nevertheless, I'd like to keep this joy in my heart.


----------



## Shimmie

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Do not be fooled by outward demeanor nor appearances. Oftentimes, the very people that appear the strongest rocks in the faith are crumbling. They struggle. Don't ever feel you are less spiritually than another. No one is further along in YOUR spiritual walk than you are. We should remember to pray for all because the one's who we think to be the strongest are often at their weakest and they need help.
> 
> Pickle craving is over! Wow I had a lot to say today...I wish someone would post after me.


 
Don't be so hard on yourself.   Strength comes from 'our' weaknesses.  It's allowing Jesus to be the 'strong one', not we ourselves.  

"The very moment' I surrender 'my all' to Jesus, is when I become strong.  His embrace of me is all I need and always have.  

It is in Him that I am able to go from strength to strength and from glory to glory.   He never fails to uphold me with His mighty arm.  

*For those reading, who may feel 'not so strong' and are faced with a challenge that seems that all is going wrong, this is for you. :Rose: *

There are no 'Samson's' in humanity.  The humanity of man is frail and without substance.  

In my very weakest of moments, ones of great fear and uncertanties, it is at these moments, when I have become the strongest, for Jesus always steps in and takes over.   He overrides all that is not of Him. 

*God lovingly reminds me of His promises: *

_Be *strong* and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee. _

_------ Deuteronomy 31:6


_"It is in Him, that I am made strong."   

"We have been made more than conquerors in Jesus Christ our Lord."

Praise be to God.  I am never intimidated, for God is with me...even until the end of time...

Praise God, Praise God, Bless your holy name, Jesus.  Prasie God.  It is in you, that we are 'all' made strong.  Each of us.  

Bless your Holy Name, Jesus forever and ever,  Amen and Amen.  :Rose: 

I love the Lord, for He heard my cry, my voice never fails to reach, Him, even in His Temple High in Heaven.   For He never fails to come down and stand before our enemies.  

*Be blessed, those who read this.*  There's someone who fears that they cannot handle a certain situation or certain one who seems to be in control over them.    

*Yet, all throughout His Word, God says,* _fear not, for you will not be overtaken and you shall see and cheer the Victory, which I am there to bring through for you.    The enemy shall not win._ 

Be blessed and shout for joy.   God has heard and God has seen.  He is right there to rescue you and bring you out in Victory, in His name, which is Jesus.    

Be not afraid... only believe.  You are strong in the Lord indeed.

_As yet I am as *strong* this day as I was in the day that Moses sent me: as my strength was then, even so is my strength now, for war, both to go out, and to come in.   ----- Joshua 14:11
_
No matter what challenges, both to go out and to come in, so your strength in the Lord, is now and will be then and always.  

Yes, Precious Loves of Jesus ... you are strong.  :Rose:


----------



## KiSseS03

I don't know how or when it happened, but sometime in the past couple days God really changed my heart. I can't describe it, but I feel a sense of renewal, and want to live my life in a completely new way, I have never in all my 23 years felt such a desire to live for God; to live a life that is pleasing to him, in _every way_. It is such an amazing feeling, knowing that I am loved by Love himself!

I love this Christian forum, I need to post more, and stop lurking. I just feel blessed because I have learned so much from you ladies, you're touching more people than you know


----------



## Nice & Wavy

KiSseS03 said:


> I don't know how or when it happened, but sometime in the past couple days God really changed my heart. I can't describe it, but I feel a sense of renewal, and want to live my life in a completely new way, I have never in all my 23 years felt such a desire to live for God; to live a life that is pleasing to him, in _every way_. It is such an amazing feeling, knowing that I am loved by Love himself!
> 
> I love this Christian forum, I need to post more, and stop lurking. I just feel blessed because I have learned so much from you ladies, *
> 
> 
> 
> you're touching more people than you know :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *)


Amen, sis...amen!

Bless you!


----------



## divya

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Do not be fooled by outward demeanor nor appearances.   Oftentimes, the very people that appear the strongest rocks in the faith are crumbling.  They struggle.  Don't ever feel you are less spiritually than another.  No one is further along in YOUR spiritual walk than you are. * We should remember to pray for all because the one's who we think to be the strongest are often at their weakest and they need help.
> *
> Pickle craving is over!  Wow I had a lot to say today...I wish someone would post after me.



Good points. It is important to remember that every person has struggles, no matter how things may look on the outside.

*Matthew 24:24 *-  _For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders;* insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect*._

Even the "very elect" are being attacked from every angle and need prayer!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord God, I am so unworthy, yet you keep showing your love towards me. 

Praise be to God, you have showered with with unending blessings; each morning they await me, as the fragrant morning dew.

I am like a tree planted by the 'rivers of water', you've nurtured my youth, my leaves have not withered; you've restored my soul and quenched my thirst...  you've quenched my thirst for you.  

Not one thing in my life, have I ever lacked; not one denial have I ever known from you.  Always here, always there; right beside me, fully abiding in me, with me you are always, everywhere. 

Because of you, I'm always abounding, stronger and stronger in you.  Your light within me glows stronger and stronger, keeping mine enemies at bay.

Nothing can come against me, no matter what they think or say.  For I am yours, and you have your work for me.  It matters not the opposition, for you are in control of my Destiny.

I love you Lord... I love you with all of my heart.  Yet it's still not enough compared to the heart I have from you.  

Lord God, from the very beginning, I fell in love with you and in this love, you've always loved me more. 

Of this love, we share, which abides in me, I have never been more sure, of who and whose I am, eternally yours forever more.  

With all of my heart I thank you, Lord Jesus.  No regrets, no fears, yet these tears are those of joy, for all you are to me, and more for all that I am to you.  

With all of my heart and soul... Lord God of All,  I thank you.  :Rose: 


_The LORD hath appeared of old unto me, saying, Yea, I have loved thee with an Everlasting Love: therefore with lovingkindness have I drawn thee. 

-- Jeremiah 31:6  _


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Who said I was talking specifically about me?  I'm talking about everybody in the world.  This was a revelation that Jesus gave to another believer in the faith I know of.  He told her to pray for even those who appear to be strong rocks in the faith because those are often the ones who are at their weakest.  Outward appearances mean nothing.  By appearance, I'm talking about position such as pastorships, priests, counselors and all others who regularly edify each other.  erplexed  It was a call for us all to remember each other, whether we think others are stronger than us or not...they might be in need of prayer and are being neglected by others because they appear to have it all together.  I'm a catholic and a realist...we definitely believe in prayer and the beginning of it all is humility.  Only G-d is perfect and any strength is from Him.  We have different lingos...so you won't really find us talking about how "strong" we are in the L-rd, we operate from a stance of humility to say, "pray for us sinners, now and at the hour of our death, amein."  




Shimmie said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself.   Strength comes from 'our' weaknesses.  It's allowing Jesus to be the 'strong one', not we ourselves.
> 
> "The very moment' I surrender 'my all' to Jesus, is when I become strong.  His embrace of me is all I need and always have.
> 
> It is in Him that I am able to go from strength to strength and from glory to glory.   He never fails to uphold me with His mighty arm.
> 
> *For those reading, who may feel 'not so strong' and are faced with a challenge that seems that all is going wrong, this is for you. :Rose: *
> 
> There are no 'Samson's' in humanity.  The humanity of man is frail and without substance.
> 
> In my very weakest of moments, ones of great fear and uncertanties, it is at these moments, when I have become the strongest, for Jesus always steps in and takes over.   He overrides all that is not of Him.
> 
> *God lovingly reminds me of His promises: *
> 
> _Be *strong* and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee. _
> 
> _------ Deuteronomy 31:6
> 
> 
> _"It is in Him, that I am made strong."
> 
> "We have been made more than conquerors in Jesus Christ our Lord."
> 
> Praise be to God.  I am never intimidated, for God is with me...even until the end of time...
> 
> Praise God, Praise God, Bless your holy name, Jesus.  Prasie God.  It is in you, that we are 'all' made strong.  Each of us.
> 
> Bless your Holy Name, Jesus forever and ever,  Amen and Amen.  :Rose:
> 
> I love the Lord, for He heard my cry, my voice never fails to reach, Him, even in His Temple High in Heaven.   For He never fails to come down and stand before our enemies.
> 
> *Be blessed, those who read this.*  There's someone who fears that they cannot handle a certain situation or certain one who seems to be in control over them.
> 
> *Yet, all throughout His Word, God says,* _fear not, for you will not be overtaken and you shall see and cheer the Victory, which I am there to bring through for you.    The enemy shall not win._
> 
> Be blessed and shout for joy.   God has heard and God has seen.  He is right there to rescue you and bring you out in Victory, in His name, which is Jesus.
> 
> Be not afraid... only believe.  You are strong in the Lord indeed.
> 
> _As yet I am as *strong* this day as I was in the day that Moses sent me: as my strength was then, even so is my strength now, for war, both to go out, and to come in.   ----- Joshua 14:11
> _
> No matter what challenges, both to go out and to come in, so your strength in the Lord, is now and will be then and always.
> 
> Yes, Precious Loves of Jesus ... you are strong.  :Rose:


----------



## divya

I definitely understand your point GV and agree. But I don't think Shimmie meant anything by her statements...they were directed toward anyone who needed encouragement.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

"You have to be careful about it, aspirin is a spirit."  Implying that things like alcohol have evil in them, drugs have evil in them, etc.  No, it's not the thing that G-d created nor the chemical  composition having spirits...it's man's intent.  Because if that were true, why take a tylenol or other?  Isn't that participating in spiritism?  How on earth is that christianity?  My goodness!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Happy Sunday Ladies!

Shimmie- thank you for continuously showering us with words of encouragement! You have a passion for Christ and a passion for people. The love and concern you have in your heart for others pours out beautifully from your mouth...

We *all *learn from each other and that's what make this forum unique and special.

Well, it's cold outside but the sun is shining so I'm going to enjoy this beautiful day!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Why isn't something being done about it?  It's time to shine and step in and actually be christians about it, rather than gloating over how spiritual we are.  Sigh...it's so very wrong.  It's called....FEDERAL OFFENSE...sheesh!


----------



## Shimmie

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Who said I was talking specifically about me? I'm talking about everybody in the world. This was a revelation that Jesus gave to another believer in the faith I know of. He told her to pray for even those who appear to be strong rocks in the faith because those are often the ones who are at their weakest. Outward appearances mean nothing.
> 
> By appearance, I'm talking about position such as pastorships, priests, counselors and all others who regularly edify each other. erplexed
> 
> It was a call for us all to remember each other, whether we think others are stronger than us or not...they might be in need of prayer and are being neglected by others because they appear to have it all together. I'm a catholic and a realist...we definitely believe in prayer and the beginning of it all is humility.
> 
> Only G-d is perfect and any strength is from Him. We have different lingos...so you won't really find us talking about how "strong" we are in the L-rd, we operate from a stance of humility to say, "pray for us sinners, now and at the hour of our death, amein."


 


GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> "You have to be careful about it, aspirin is a spirit." Implying that things like alcohol have evil in them, drugs have evil in them, etc. No, it's not the thing that G-d created nor the chemical composition having spirits...it's man's intent. Because if that were true, why take a tylenol or other? Isn't that participating in spiritism? How on earth is that christianity? My goodness!


 


GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> *Why isn't something being done about it?* It's time to shine and step in and actually be christians about it, rather than gloating over how spiritual we are.
> 
> *Sigh...it's so very wrong*.


 
What's going on GV?  Is everything okay?  We all have 'our days'.  

Whatever's going on, my prayers are that 'it shall be well' and not get the best of you.  

'We all have our days', but we're not in them alone.  No matter what's going on, that _'appears' _to be getting to you,  you're cared about.


----------



## Shimmie

divya said:


> I definitely understand your point GV and agree. But I don't think Shimmie meant anything by her statements...they were directed toward anyone who needed encouragement.


 


PinkPebbles said:


> Happy Sunday Ladies!
> 
> Shimmie- thank you for continuously showering us with words of encouragement! You have a passion for Christ and a passion for people. The love and concern you have in your heart for others pours out beautifully from your mouth...
> 
> We *all *learn from each other and that's what make this forum unique and special.
> 
> Well, it's cold outside but the sun is shining so I'm going to enjoy this beautiful day!


  Thanks Ladies.   We're all 'one' in Christ Jesus and need each other, for Iron sharpens Iron.  

It's our 'oneness' that helps us stay strong.  I wouldn't trade any of you for the world.   For along with Jesus, you have each sharpen my Iron in more ways than I could ever thank you for. 

:blowkiss:


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Shimmie said:


> What's going on GV?  Is everything okay?  We all have 'our days'.
> 
> Whatever's going on, my prayers are that 'it shall be well' and not get the best of you.
> 
> 'We all have our days', but we're not in them alone.  No matter what's going on, that _'appears' _to be getting to you,  you're cared about.



I love you too, mami...it wasn't a big thing....but please pm me now!!!!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Trust in the Lord with all of your heart.....*


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Regardless of what we see or hear in this present time...*

*- Being a child of God does makes a difference in this world.*

*- Sharing the gospel does makes a difference in this world.*

*- Being faithful does makes a difference in this world.*

*- Prayer does makes a difference in this world.*

*- Your testimony does makes a difference in this world.*

*- Standing on the word of God does makes a difference in this world*

*- Righteousness, holiness, and sanctification do makes a *
*   difference in this world  *

*- Words of encouragement do makes a difference in this world  *

*- Forgiveness does makes a difference in this world  *

*- Sunday sermons and going to church do makes a difference *
*   in this world.*

*HAPPY FRIDAY.....  And from the words of my grandmother "Keep, Keeping On....."*

*~Peace and Blessings*


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.


----------



## GraceV2

Matthew 5:10Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
11Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.
12Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.


----------



## ILYandY

I'm in need of some scriptural nutrition I need motivation.


----------



## Laela

More churches have been destroyed by the Accuser of the Brethren and its fault-finding than by either immorality or misuse of church funds. So prevalent is this influence in our society that, among many, fault-finding has been elevated to the status of a “ministry!” The Lord has promised, however, that in His house accusing one another will be replaced with prayer, and fault-finding with a love that covers a multitude of sins.

    In an attempt to hinder, if not altogether halt the next move of God, Satan has sent forth an army of fault-finding demons against the church. The purpose of this assault is to entice the Body of Christ away from the perfections of Jesus and onto the imperfections of one another.

    The fault-finder spirit will incite individuals to spend days and even weeks unearthing old faults or sins in their minister or church. The people who are held captive by this deceitful spirit become “crusaders,” irreconcilable enemies of their former assemblies. In most cases, the things they deem wrong or lacking are the very areas in which the Lord seeks to position them for intercession. What might otherwise be an opportunity for spiritual growth and meeting a need, becomes an occasion of stumbling and withdrawal. In truth, their criticisms are a smokescreen for a prayerless heart and an unwillingness to serve.

    Christ Himself could not satisfy the “standards” of this spirit when it spoke through the Pharisees. No matter what Jesus did, the Pharisees found fault with Him.

    If you personally have not consulted with and listened to the individual of whom you are critical, how can you be sure that you are not fulfilling the role of the accuser of the brethren? Even the “. . . Law does not judge a man, unless it first hears from him” (John 7:51).The enemies’ purpose in this assault is to discredit the minister so it can discredit his message. I have personally listened to scores of pastors from many denominational backgrounds. The timing of this spirit’s attack upon their congregations almost always was just prior to, or immediately after, a significant breakthrough. The unchallenged assault of this demon always stopped the forward progress of their church.

    When this spirit infiltrates an individual’s mind, its accusations come with such venom and intimidation that even those who should “know better” are bewildered and then seduced by its influence. Nearly all involved take their eyes off Jesus and focus upon “issues,” ignoring during the contention that Jesus is actually praying for His body to become one. Beguiled by this demon, accusations and counter accusations rifle through the soul of the congregation, stimulating suspicion and fear among the people. Devastation wracks the targeted church, while discouragement blankets and seeks to destroy the pastor and his family, or other servants of God in the Church.

    Nearly every minister reading this has faced the assault of the fault-finder spirit at one time or another. Each has known the depression of trying to track down this accusing spirit as it whispers its gossip through the local church: trusted friends seem distant, established relationships shaken, and the vision of the church quagmired in strife and inaction.

    To mask the diabolical nature of its activity, the fault-finder will often garb its criticisms in religious clothing. Under the pretense of protecting sheep from a “gnat-sized” error in doctrine, it forces the flock to swallow a “camel-sized” error of loveless correction, attempting to correct violations of Scripture! Where is the “spirit of gentleness” of which Paul speaks in Galatians 6:1, the humility in “looking to yourselves, lest you too be tempted?” Where is the love motive to “restore such a one?”

    The church does need correction, but the ministry of reproof must be patterned after Christ and not the accuser of the brethren. When Jesus corrected the churches in Asia (Revelation 2-3), He sandwiched His rebuke between praise and promises. He reassured the churches that the Voice about to expose their sin was the very Voice which inspired their virtue. After encouraging them, He then brought correction.Is this not His way with each of us? Even in the most serious corrections, the voice of Jesus is always the embodiment of “grace and truth” (John 1:14). Jesus said of the sheep, “. . . they know His voice. And a stranger they simply will not follow but will flee from him” (John 10:5). Remember, if the word of rebuke or correction does not offer grace for restoration, it is not the voice of your Shepherd. If you are one of Christ’s sheep, you will flee from it.

    To find an indictment against the church, it is important to note, the enemy must draw his accusations from hell. If we have repented of our sins, no record of them nor of our mistakes exists in Heaven. As it is written, “Who will bring a charge against God’s elect? God is the one who justifies…” (Romans 8:33). Jesus is not condemning us, but rather is at the Father’s right hand interceding on our behalf.

    The second weapon this spirit uses against us is our past mistakes and poor decisions. Each of us has an inherent propensity toward ignorance. One does not have to read far into the history of the saints to discover they were not called because of their intrinsic wisdom. In truth, we all have made mistakes. Hopefully, we have at least learned from them and developed humility because of them. This fault-finding spirit, however, takes our past mistakes and parades them before our memory, criticizing our efforts to do God’s will, thus keeping us in bondage to the past.

    When the enemy pits us against one another, it first provokes us to jealousy or fear. The security of our place in life seems threatened by another’s success. Perhaps to justify our personal failures or flaws, we magnify the past shortcomings of others. The more our jealousy grows, the more this demon exploits our thoughts until nothing about the individual or his church seems right.

    In the final stage we actually wage a campaign against him. No defense he offers will satisfy us. We are convinced he is deceived and dangerous; and we think it is up to us to warn others. Yet the truth is, the person whose mind is controlled by the fault-finder spirit is the one who is deceived and dangerous. For his own unrepentant thoughts toward jealousy and fleshly criticism have supplied hell with a “lumber yard” of material to erect walls between members of the body of Christ.

    The fault-finders and gossips are already planted in the church–perhaps you are such a one! When the living God is making your pastor more deeply dependent, and thus more easily shaped for His purposes, do you criticize his apparent lack of anointing? Although he did not abandon you during your time of need, do you abandon him now, when your faith might be the very encouragement he needs to fully yield to the cross?

    Those who are sympathetic to the accuser of the brethren fulfill, by application, Matthew 24:28, “Wherever the corpse is, there the vultures will gather.” The backbiting of these vulture-like individuals actually feeds their lower nature, for they seek what is dead in a church; they are attracted to what is dying.

    When the accuser comes, it brings distorted facts and condemnation. Those who are trapped by this spirit never research the virtues in the organization or person they are attacking. With the same zeal that the fault-finders seek to unearth sin, those who will conquer this enemy must earnestly seek God’s heart and His calling for those they would reprove.

    True correction, therefore, will proceed with reverence, not revenge. Indeed, are not those whom we seek to correct Christ’s servants? Are they not His possessions? Is it possible the works of which we are jealous, and thus critical, might the the very works of Christ? Also, let us ask ourselves: why has God chosen us to bring His rebuke? Are we walking in Christ’s pattern?

    These are important questions, for to be anointed with Christ’s authority to rebuke, we must be committed to melt with Christ’s love. But, if we are angry, embittered or jealous toward another, we cannot even pray correctly for that person, much less reprove him. Jesus, the great Lion of Judah, was declared worthy to bring forth judgment by virtue of His nature: He was a Lamb slain for men’s sin. If we are not determined to die for men, we have no right to judge them.

    Our attitude should be one of prayer and love, leaving a blessing for what we gained by our time spent in the church. If there has indeed been sin in the ministry, we should contact the church authorities and leave the situation with them.

    Indeed, the Lord’s word to us is that in the House of the Lord criticism must be replaced with prayer, and fault-finding eliminated with a covering love. Where there is error, we must go with a motive to restore. Where there are wrong doctrines, let us maintain a gentle spirit correcting those in opposition.

    Lord Jesus, forgive us for our lack of prayer and the weakness of our love. Master, we want to be like You. When we see a need, instead of criticizing, help us to lay down our lives and meet it. Lord, deliver Your church of this fault-finding spirit! In Jesus’ name. Amen.


----------



## aribell

^^^Just thanking you again.  My spirit is grieved about this issue.


----------



## inthepink

I pray for some Christian girlfriends to come into my life.


----------



## Renewed1

I pray I keep to YOUR timing Lord and not my own.  I'm so confused.


----------



## Shimmie

Changed said:


> I pray I keep to YOUR timing Lord and not my own. I'm so confused.


 
The 'peace' of God is all over you; peace that nothing and no one can ever take from you.   In this peace, you shall have every answer fulfilled.

For His Namesake, God is leading you in the way in which you should go.  You will not be lead astray.  :Rose:


----------



## MA2010

I love when God just WORKS!!!! He does not, nor has He ever needed my help.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Today I am reminded of Pslams 143:2

"Do not enter into judgement with Your servant, for in Your sight no one living is righteous."

NLT says Pslams 143:2 "Don't bring your servant to trial! Compared to you, no one is perfect!" 

Amen!

We are ALL a Work in Progress! All of us!


----------



## Irresistible

Highly Favored8 said:


> Today I am reminded of Pslams 143:2
> 
> "Do not enter into judgement with Your servant, for in Your sight no one living is righteous."
> 
> NLT says Pslams 143:2 "Don't bring your servant to trial! Compared to you, no one is perfect!"
> 
> Amen!
> 
> We are ALL a Work in Progress! All of us!


Ameeeeeeeeennnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooks

Praise be to God who causes me always to triumph in His name!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

The Lord is so wonderful!  I'm so happy and refreshed today and I know that I am loved and cared for.  It's such a wonderful thing to know that you are loved and cared for!

Thank you, Lord!
Thank you, my loving husband!
Thank you, to all my good friends!
Thank you, my beautiful children!
Thank you, my e-friends!

I am blessed and HIGHLY FAVORED of the Lord and I lack nothing...hallelujah, thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Proverbs 15 1-3.

NLT

A gentle answer turns away wrath, but harsh words stir up anger. The wise person makes learning a joy; fools spout foolishness. The is watching everywhere, keeping his eye on both the evil and the good. Gentle words bring life and health; a deceitful tounge crushes the spirit.

I Praise the Lord for my builder today! Through him I realized God works all things out for our good.

Father, I thank you, I am able to say "Lord forgive them for they do not know what they do!" Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> The Lord is so wonderful! I'm so happy and refreshed today and I know that I am loved and cared for. It's such a wonderful thing to know that you are loved and cared for!
> 
> Thank you, Lord!
> Thank you, my loving husband!
> Thank you, to all my good friends!
> Thank you, my beautiful children!
> Thank you, my e-friends!
> 
> I am blessed and HIGHLY FAVORED of the Lord and I lack nothing...hallelujah, thank you Jesus!!!


   Thank you for your post, I praise God right along with you.   

I couldn't log in earlier, and as I was leaving the medical center this morning, I was praising God for all of my blessings and when I saw your post, it was total confirmation.   

I praise God for His faithfulness!    He gave me a 'carriage ride' this morning; He got me to my appointment on time, in spite of the rain. 

Thank You Jesus!

And you know what else?   I praise God for you and our mutual 'sister', whom we dearly love; the many blessings of love and friendships that we have here and offline.    

I thank God for my loved ones.  For the men who love me ... :blush3: 

When I later got into work, this morning, the phone rang.  It was one of my baby's and he said, "You're There"!    I said, yeah!  I'm here!   He missed me.    The men in my life....   I can't take two steps without them sending out an APB..   

I thank God for my babygirl who is so loving so kind, so full of God's love and His word.    

*My babygirl is perfect*......  _Just like me_.  
*Thank you Jesus!*


----------



## divya

Thanking God for lessons learned - even the more difficult ones.


----------



## Laela

Praise God...for that. _Triumph in His Name_ comes only when He gets the glory, not when we're satisfied in the Flesh.   

God bless


pookiwah said:


> Praise be to God who causes me always to triumph in His name!


----------



## poookie

> -This forum is for those who *know* JESUS CHRIST to be their LORD and SAVIOR. It is not here to question HIS existence or criticize those who believe in HIM.
> -Any posts and/or threads not related to The LORD JESUS will be moved to the Off Topic Forum.
> -Inappropriate posts and/or threads  will be removed or deleted all together.
> 
> Thank-you, in advance, for your anticipated cooperation. *Be blessed, ladies.*



taken from the Christian Forum Rules Thread 
God Bless!


----------



## Laela

And thank you for the gentle reminder...  Board Rules are for Everyone. 

God bless you, too!



poookie said:


> taken from the Christian Forum Rules Thread
> God Bless!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord...  it's raining today and you just keep showering me with more and more blessings.   

The other day, I was thinking that I would like to have a thermos bottle to carry hot water for my tea.   It was just a passing thought that I had quickly tucked away.  

Lord thank you for remembering me.   Gee whiz.  My boss just came to me with a black carrying pouch and inside is a slender silver thermos and two travel 'coffee mugs' to match.    :woohoo2: 

Lord...    so much.       I'm so smiley today.... 

I mean, gee whiz.   This is far more than what I asked you for.   Way more.   Now I can take my tea with me to class in the travel mug and also have fresh hot water for an extra cup, later on.   

Lord, you never fail me.  I can never thank you enough.    

My boss didn't have a clue of what I shared with you.  No clue that I wanted a thermos.   It was just a thought that was shared between you and me.    A thought that YOU brought to pass. 

Each day, you never fail to bless me and yet today, the blessings just keep overflowing...

Lord, I thank you for my boss.  I thank you for YOU.    

This just 'amazes' me.  God  you knew how I wanted this for as the weather gets cold,  I can have my green tea with me.    

There's plenty of room in the pouch to hold my lemon and other condiments, plastic spoons, etc.   I'm so tickled about this ....  

I mean, this is what I wanted and Lord God  you just did it.   

You know, this is about having  a personal relationship with you, Lord.   Not about the material things.  But about in a relationship with you, where you take the little things just to let me know that you are 'here'.  That you care about the little things that matter to me.   

And it's this very little thing, that makes you all the more big.    

Nothing in this universe can come near, let alone touch who ou are.   

Nothing!   

Lord, you are the Creator and You are the Giver of all good things.   

Only fools seek things outside of you.   Only fools!   Lord I just can't imagine why.   You have everything that anyone of us could ever need.   

Even something as small as a Thermos.   How much more will you not give?   For in the ultimate, you gave us your Life and covered us with your Blood.    Why would anyone who says they know you, seek anywhere else, outside of you?    How is this so?   How sad... 

Oh well.   This didn't come from the universe.   That's for certain.   Not even 'Martians' can take credit for this.  

It came directly from you.    Thank you, again and again.    

Thank you for my blue scarf that covers the mess on my desk.  

I love you Lord.    Thank you so very, very much, for loving me all the way through.   In your precious and holy name, Amen and Amen. 

My Thermos from Heaven...


----------



## Laela

ITA.. good rain today. Glad you got your thermos. God does bless us when we most need it.

I also have a lot to be thankful for... and testify that God is so good!  A loving husband who is there for me, no matter what. He makes me feel special, esp today.  I thank God you for him every single day...DH just text me asking if I'm online again...  and that he misses me.  I'm all  right now.

I hope everyone here stays blessed today! 

It's a new day....






Shimmie said:


> You know, this is about having  a personal relationship with you, Lord.   Not about the material things.  But about in a relationship with you, where you take the little things just to let me know that you are 'here'.  That you care about the little things that matter to me.
> 
> And it's this very little thing, that makes you all the more big.
> 
> Nothing in this universe can come near, let alone touch who ou are.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Thank you so much for this.



poookie said:


> taken from the Christian Forum Rules Thread
> God Bless!


----------



## Shimmie

My cousin shared this with me this morning.... 

_Don't become partners with those who reject God. How can you make a partnership out of right and wrong? That's not partnership; that's war. _

_Is light best friends with dark? Does Christ go strolling with the Devil? _

_Do trust and mistrust hold hands?  Who would think of setting up pagan idols in God's holy Temple?  But that is exactly what we are, each of us a temple in whom God lives. _

_God himself put it this way: _

_   "I'll live in them, move into them; 
      I'll be their God and they'll be my people. 
   So leave the corruption and compromise; 
      leave it for good," says God. 
   "Don't link up with those who will pollute you. 
      I want you all for myself. 
   I'll be a Father to you; 
      you'll be sons and daughters to me." 
   The Word of the Master, God. _

_2 Corinthians 6:14-18 MSG_
-----------------
It's starting to make sense...  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I just love your stories, Shimmie. You are such a blessing to me and my ministry. Sometimes, I share some of your stories when I teach...and they love it and want more...you must get that book finished

I praise God for 'her' too Shimmie...what a blessing she is to my life! 

It's so good to know we have people that love us and care for us, right?

Talk to you later, sis!



Shimmie said:


> Thank you for your post, I praise God right along with you.
> 
> I couldn't log in earlier, and as I was leaving the medical center this morning, I was praising God for all of my blessings and when I saw your post, it was total confirmation.
> 
> I praise God for His faithfulness! He gave me a 'carriage ride' this morning; He got me to my appointment on time, in spite of the rain.
> 
> Thank You Jesus!
> 
> And you know what else? I praise God for you and our mutual 'sister', whom we dearly love; the many blessings of love and friendships that we have here and offline.
> 
> I thank God for my loved ones. For the men who love me ... :blush3:
> 
> When I later got into work, this morning, the phone rang. It was one of my baby's and he said, "You're There"! I said, yeah! I'm here! He missed me.  The men in my life....  I can't take two steps without them sending out an APB..
> 
> I thank God for my babygirl who is so loving so kind, so full of God's love and His word.
> 
> *My babygirl is perfect*...... _Just like me_.
> *Thank you Jesus!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Lord... it's raining today and you just keep showering me with more and more blessings.
> 
> The other day, I was thinking that I would like to have a thermos bottle to carry hot water for my tea. It was just a passing thought that I had quickly tucked away.
> 
> Lord thank you for remembering me. Gee whiz. My boss just came to me with a black carrying pouch and inside is a slender silver thermos and two travel 'coffee mugs' to match. :woohoo2:
> 
> Lord...  so much.  I'm so smiley today....
> 
> I mean, gee whiz. This is far more than what I asked you for. Way more. Now I can take my tea with me to class in the travel mug and also have fresh hot water for an extra cup, later on.
> 
> Lord, you never fail me. I can never thank you enough.
> 
> My boss didn't have a clue of what I shared with you. No clue that I wanted a thermos. It was just a thought that was shared between you and me. A thought that YOU brought to pass.
> 
> Each day, you never fail to bless me and yet today, the blessings just keep overflowing...
> 
> Lord, I thank you for my boss. I thank you for YOU.
> 
> This just 'amazes' me. God you knew how I wanted this for as the weather gets cold, I can have my green tea with me.
> 
> There's plenty of room in the pouch to hold my lemon and other condiments, plastic spoons, etc. I'm so tickled about this ....
> 
> I mean, this is what I wanted and Lord God you just did it.
> 
> You know, this is about having a personal relationship with you, Lord. Not about the material things. But about in a relationship with you, where you take the little things just to let me know that you are 'here'. That you care about the little things that matter to me.
> 
> And it's this very little thing, that makes you all the more big.
> 
> Nothing in this universe can come near, let alone touch who ou are.
> 
> Nothing!
> 
> Lord, you are the Creator and You are the Giver of all good things.
> 
> Only fools seek things outside of you. Only fools! Lord I just can't imagine why. You have everything that anyone of us could ever need.
> 
> Even something as small as a Thermos. How much more will you not give? For in the ultimate, you gave us your Life and covered us with your Blood. Why would anyone who says they know you, seek anywhere else, outside of you? How is this so? How sad...
> 
> Oh well. This didn't come from the universe.  That's for certain. Not even 'Martians' can take credit for this.
> 
> It came directly from you. Thank you, again and again.
> 
> Thank you for my blue scarf that covers the mess on my desk.
> 
> I love you Lord.  Thank you so very, very much, for loving me all the way through. In your precious and holy name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> My Thermos from Heaven...


 
The Lord truly is good, Shimmie....He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek Him!

Blessings, always....


----------



## PaleoChick

I hope this is not vain of me, but I am just thankful that the Divine gave me the clarity to realize that my season of singleness is not the scourge I imagined it to be. It is truly a blessing in disguise. I am starting to realize what I am gaining. I am discovering new interests and hobbies, and I am joining groups to meet people. I am no longer sad or even contemplating the relationship that I lost. I am grateful for the life I have, the family I have, the friends I have and will make, and for the fortitude to move forward and love myself more. If he shows up great, if not; oh well. Peace.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Been sitting at my Lord's feet,
Having the time of my life!

I enjoy spending time with Him...there is nothing like it!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

For those who struggle, God says..."Pick up your cross and follow me!"

Thank you, Lord! 


*****************************

I knew, that I knew, that I knew until I got tested on it and then I didn't know anything for a long while. I was in a place that was full of strife, condemnation and gossip. I had people talking about me behind my back, in front of me, all around me.

I had prayed so hard that I just wanted people to see Jesus in me and what I was hearing was that I'm not even a christian. I love the Lord with all my heart and to hear people say these things was ripping my heart out. My spirit man felt like some one had cut me open with a knife and I was bleeding to death. I felt like the woman with the issue of blood. I had no energy, and all I could do was crawl and try to reach the hem of Jesus garment.

I had been praying and studying and trying to figure out what in the world is going on. What am I doing wrong? One day I absolutely felt like I could not take this anymore and I started praying for God to exalt me. I wanted people to see Jesus in me desperately and I didn't want to feel this way anymore. I felt like I was dying spiritually and I wanted God in my life.

It was then that God gave me a vision. I was in Jesus and I could see what he saw. He was being nailed to the cross. God let me feel some of what Jesus felt. I could feel the rejection that he felt. You know how it feels when someones heading toward you, and you know that they don't like you? Your stomach gets tied up in knots. That's how it was but there was a mob of people and it was multiplied by a bunch.

I never felt any of the physical pain, just the rejection. I saw Jesus look to his left and I saw the guard driving the nail in, and a tear coming out of Jesus eye while he was watching. He loved the guard that was driving the nail and he could feel the hate coming from him.

Then God spoke to me and said, "Now you pick up your cross and follow me" All I could do then was cry and repent. I hadn't even touched the surface of what Jesus went through and I couldn't take anymore. This was a major pity party and God sat me straight on some things.

Our pastor preached a sermon sometime after that and in it he said, regardless of what you're going through, if God is talking to you, you're OK. It's when he stops talking to you that there's a problem. I could see a light bulb going on right then, God had been talking to me the whole time! I'm OK. I needed to go through those things for God to make me stronger.

The joy of the Lord is my strength and I was allowing what other people thought and said about me affect my walk. I was too, all my joy was almost gone or at least I couldn't find it.

I don't know where you are in your walk with Jesus but persecution is part of it. Don't let what other people think about you affect you, because we don't wrestle against flesh and blood. When you get that revelation, you can go on and do what God wants you to do...with Joy. Remember, God loves you and he will never leave you nor forsake you!!

Another thing to remember is Jesus example "Father Forgive Them for They Know Not What They Do."


----------



## pebbles

poookie said:


> taken from the Christian Forum Rules Thread
> God Bless!


 
Since I wrote that rule, let me offer some clarification so that everyone knows what I was talking about. I don't want there to be any confussion.

When we started this forum, there were a lot of people angry about it, and for a time just about anyone who believed, didn't believe, were of different faiths, or just wanted to express their unhappiness with the CF were posting in here. So I wrote the rule to make it clear to everyone that this forum was for believers in CHRIST, period. Therefore, if there were people who were unhappy about this forum for any reason, were of different faiths and wanted to compare their beliefs, questioned why we were here, or were just looking for a fight, this wasn't the place, and I didn't want to see any of that drama played out here. That was the sole intent of the post.

It's normal that disagreements arise among members, and certainly I expected that there would be some disagreements among Christian sisters, but in my mind, I always believed that disagreements would play out differently here than they would on the rest of the forum, so apart from Beverly's post adding to the rules, I didn't think that it would be necessary to say more. But I see now that I may have to update or change the rules a bit. I'll work on it.


----------



## pebbles

SunkistDiva said:


> I hope this is not vain of me, but I am just thankful that the Divine gave me the clarity to realize that my season of singleness is not the scourge I imagined it to be. It is truly a blessing in disguise. I am starting to realize what I am gaining. I am discovering new interests and hobbies, and I am joining groups to meet people. I am no longer sad or even contemplating the relationship that I lost. I am grateful for the life I have, the family I have, the friends I have and will make, and for the fortitude to move forward and love myself more. If he shows up great, if not; oh well. Peace.


 
This is excellent!  And now that you've reached this place of peace and understanding, it shall happen when you least expect it. Watch. This is how GOD works. When you're not looking for it or expecting it, expect it.  GOD is awesome!  Blessings to you, sis!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> The Lord truly is good, Shimmie....He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek Him!
> 
> Blessings, always....


Amen, Pastor Wavy... Amen.   

And Pastor, it's not about the thermos.  That's just a material thing.  But it's the WAY that the Lord surprised me with it.  I mean, it was just a thought!  A thought  --- I'm always talking to Him about my thoughts. 

And today when my boss came into the office and smiled at me, I was just too through.   

God is Holy, God is More than Worthy, God is our Father and He's Daddy. 

We 'His' Daughters are Daddy's girls.   

Praise Him. Praise Him. Praise Him.   He's Still always God.  

And I love my big cup of tea....  

You know I'm cute now with my silver mugs.  :reddancer:  

Can't tell me nuthin.   I'm wearing my patent leather shoes and handbag with this.  Silver and black is a hook up.  

Just having fun with my blessings, that's all. 

I love you, Pastor Wavy and Pastor 'A' and our precious sisters too.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> For those who struggle, God says..."Pick up your cross and follow me!"
> 
> Thank you, Lord!
> 
> 
> *****************************
> 
> I knew, that I knew, that I knew until I got tested on it and then I didn't know anything for a long while. I was in a place that was full of strife, condemnation and gossip. I had people talking about me behind my back, in front of me, all around me.
> 
> I had prayed so hard that I just wanted people to see Jesus in me and what I was hearing was that I'm not even a christian. I love the Lord with all my heart and to hear people say these things was ripping my heart out. My spirit man felt like some one had cut me open with a knife and I was bleeding to death. I felt like the woman with the issue of blood. I had no energy, and all I could do was crawl and try to reach the hem of Jesus garment.
> 
> I had been praying and studying and trying to figure out what in the world is going on. What am I doing wrong? One day I absolutely felt like I could not take this anymore and I started praying for God to exalt me. I wanted people to see Jesus in me desperately and I didn't want to feel this way anymore. I felt like I was dying spiritually and I wanted God in my life.
> 
> It was then that God gave me a vision. I was in Jesus and I could see what he saw. He was being nailed to the cross. God let me feel some of what Jesus felt. I could feel the rejection that he felt. You know how it feels when someones heading toward you, and you know that they don't like you? Your stomach gets tied up in knots. That's how it was but there was a mob of people and it was multiplied by a bunch.
> 
> I never felt any of the physical pain, just the rejection. I saw Jesus look to his left and I saw the guard driving the nail in, and a tear coming out of Jesus eye while he was watching. He loved the guard that was driving the nail and he could feel the hate coming from him.
> 
> Then God spoke to me and said, "Now you pick up your cross and follow me" All I could do then was cry and repent. I hadn't even touched the surface of what Jesus went through and I couldn't take anymore. This was a major pity party and God sat me straight on some things.
> 
> Our pastor preached a sermon sometime after that and in it he said, regardless of what you're going through, if God is talking to you, you're OK. It's when he stops talking to you that there's a problem. I could see a light bulb going on right then, God had been talking to me the whole time! I'm OK. I needed to go through those things for God to make me stronger.
> 
> The joy of the Lord is my strength and I was allowing what other people thought and said about me affect my walk. I was too, all my joy was almost gone or at least I couldn't find it.
> 
> I don't know where you are in your walk with Jesus but persecution is part of it. Don't let what other people think about you affect you, because we don't wrestle against flesh and blood. When you get that revelation, you can go on and do what God wants you to do...with Joy. Remember, God loves you and he will never leave you nor forsake you!!
> 
> Another thing to remember is Jesus example "Father Forgive Them for They Know Not What They Do."


 
My God... this is beautiful.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> *I just love your stories, Shimmie*.
> 
> You are such a blessing to me and my ministry. Sometimes, I share some of your stories when I teach...and they love it and want more...you must get that book finished
> 
> I praise God for 'her' too Shimmie...what a blessing she is to my life!
> 
> It's so good to know we have people that love us and care for us, right?
> 
> *Talk to you later, sis*!


 
Ummmm, I dunno ...      You may regret those words.   Cause from here on all you're gonna hear about is my new Silver Thermos that the Lord blessed me with.  

From now on when you see me coming with it in my hand, you'll be doing this...    




Hugs Precious Sister... Give my 'brother' a hug for me too; and tell him about my new thermos.  I'ma bring it with me okay?  Don't forget it's a 'travel' one.  So I can't leave it home.  It'll miss me.   

I'm getting 'silly'.  It's time for me to go to bed.   Sweet sleep.   :Rose:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I can't believe I cried so much at women's service last night.I think it was backed up for the last 5 months...I feel so free and not that temporary thing..I feel like Im doing all I can to get God word..Joyce meyer cds,bible,cf,starting to go to church again,building relationships,not cursing people out but Im still a work in progress..


----------



## Irresistible

coco_diva4 said:


> I can't believe I cried so much at women's service last night.I think it was backed up for the last 5 months...I feel so free and not that temporary thing..I feel like Im doing all I can to get God word..Joyce meyer cds,bible,cf,starting to go to church again,building relationships,not cursing people out but Im still a work in progress..


do all you can to stand

you will always be a work in progress and thats ok because thats just what your supposed to be 

I think I need to cry/release like that with the LORD,  I have a feeling the moment will come


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love Jesus and he loves me...I can actually say that without feeling goofy...Man God is awesome on my good and bad days..God is God all the time which is so awesome when everything around me is changing God is solid..


----------



## Shimmie

coco_diva4 said:


> I can't believe I cried so much at women's service last night.I think it was backed up for the last 5 months...I feel so free and not that temporary thing..I feel like Im doing all I can to get God word..Joyce meyer cds,bible,cf,starting to go to church again,building relationships,not cursing people out but Im still a work in progress..


 
I am so happy for you, Sweet Coco...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Amen, Pastor Wavy... Amen.
> 
> And Pastor, it's not about the thermos. That's just a material thing. But it's the WAY that the Lord surprised me with it. I mean, it was just a thought! A thought --- I'm always talking to Him about my thoughts.
> 
> And today when my boss came into the office and smiled at me, I was just too through.
> 
> God is Holy, God is More than Worthy, God is our Father and He's Daddy.
> 
> We 'His' Daughters are Daddy's girls.
> 
> Praise Him. Praise Him. Praise Him. He's Still always God.
> 
> And I love my big cup of tea....
> 
> You know I'm cute now with my silver mugs. :reddancer:
> 
> Can't tell me nuthin. I'm wearing my patent leather shoes and handbag with this. Silver and black is a hook up.
> 
> Just having fun with my blessings, that's all.
> 
> I love you, Pastor Wavy and Pastor 'A' and our precious sisters too.


I love the smiley with the mug.... too cute!

I still love your stories....even this one!

Love you too 



Shimmie said:


> Ummmm, I dunno ...  You may regret those words. Cause from here on all you're gonna hear about is my new Silver Thermos that the Lord blessed me with.
> 
> From now on when you see me coming with it in my hand, you'll be doing this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Precious Sister... Give my 'brother' a hug for me too; and tell him about my new thermos. I'ma bring it with me okay? Don't forget it's a 'travel' one. So I can't leave it home. It'll miss me.
> 
> I'm getting 'silly'. It's time for me to go to bed. Sweet sleep.  :Rose:


I will make sure to tell him about your thermos...you just make sure to put this story in your book...



coco_diva4 said:


> I can't believe I cried so much at women's service last night.I think it was backed up for the last 5 months...I feel so free and not that temporary thing..I feel like Im doing all I can to get God word..Joyce meyer cds,bible,cf,starting to go to church again,building relationships,not cursing people out but Im still a work in progress..


 


coco_diva4 said:


> I love Jesus and he loves me...I can actually say that without feeling goofy...Man God is awesome on my good and bad days..God is God all the time which is so awesome when everything around me is changing God is solid..


You have blessed me so much with your posts....thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love the smiley with the mug.... too cute!
> 
> I still love your stories....even this one!
> 
> Love you too
> 
> I will make sure to tell him about your thermos...you just make sure to put this story in your book...
> 
> 
> 
> You have blessed me so much with your posts....thank you for sharing!


 
:blowkiss:   

Thanks Darlin'


----------



## Laela

Life can be so interesting sometimes. I got two perspectives -- a young woman just starting out, and one just about to give up. My niece became homecoming queen and I'm so giddy   Not because she won, but because I'm just proud of the kid... beauty, brains and personality. 

On the other side of the specrtum, my single Christian girlfriend posted a pic on FB with her newlywed girlfriend. She's counting us off, one by one and feeling down about not being married yet. So she's in my prayers today. Not because she's down and out but because marriage is the desire of her heart.


----------



## WorkInProgress88

these past couple of days have been quite an emotional roller coaster...one moment im happy,the next i feel like i've hit rock bottom. I am soo grateful for EVERYTHING that the Lord has blessed me and my family with. You would think that i would be the happy-est ( i know its not a word) person in the world but im not. Grateful but not happy. Been feeling extremely lonely and void. Today was the day that kind of hit me the hardest, i was missing my aunt who practically raised me and it seemed like everyone around me was receiving good new. Well anyways, i turned on my computer and went to Pandora Radio and listened to Deitrick Haddon and it hit me. ITS NOT ABOUT ME, ITS ABOUT HIM. i know its gonna be hard but im determined to do HIS will.

boy oh boy, it feel good to vent


----------



## HeChangedMyName

boy do I need a Word today.  I'm not feeling in it to win it today.  Lord, I'm waiting, I'm listening, I'm expecting.  And I'm believing.


----------



## inthepink

Laela said:


> Life can be so interesting sometimes. I got two perspectives -- a young woman just starting out, and one just about to give up. My niece became homecoming queen and I'm so giddy   Not because she won, but because I'm just proud of the kid... beauty, brains and personality.
> 
> On the other side of the specrtum, my single Christian girlfriend posted a pic on FB with her newlywed girlfriend. She's counting us off, one by one and feeling down about not being married yet. So she's in my prayers today. Not because she's down and out but because marriage is the desire of her heart.



That is so sweet of you to pray for your friend.  I am sure she appreciates your prayers.


----------



## inthepink

I know God loves me.  I just pray God can help me to change my thoughts to more positive things and be a happier person b/c I am so extremely blessed.


----------



## discobiscuits

wow. i've read the Emerald Tablet and I'm reading the Kybalion (not to be confused with kabbalah) & about Hermes Trismegistus. it is amazing. the more i learn about the catholic church, world religion, wars, church reformation, crusades, the bible and canon and who and how it was done, the more open my eyes are and the more I see that God and His truth and His word are everywhere. No one can hide it, bury it, obscure it, change/alter it, kill it.


----------



## Renewed1

I feel like crying.....


----------



## Shimmie

Changed said:


> I feel like crying.....


Love embraces you...


----------



## Pooks

Changed said:


> I feel like crying.....


 
Me too sis, if that's all you got left babe go right ahead.  God understands tears and a heart that whispers _"Lord,_ _I need you"_


----------



## Pooks

_*singing*_

_*"Above all my problems, above all my eyes can see
Knowing God is able, to strengthen me, to strengthen me!

Yet still I rise, never to give up, oh never to give in against all odds
Yet still I rise, high above the clouds
At times I feel low, yet still I... RISE"*_

Dedicated to *Changed*, but also for me in this moment.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I met the most awesome, caring, loving, funny, most humble Christians yesterday and I'm so blessed to have gotten a chance to meet them!!!

They are pastors and I met them at their home yesterday and they are wonderful....there truly are people who love God and are doing the work of the ministry!!!!  

May God richly pour out His riches upon them and their ministry! 

Praise the Lord for newfound friends!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today was my comeback from not going to church for 5 months...I hadn't seen my church in a minute..I had to get over the stigma and pain from being done wrong by my old big black church...my old church in essence got me to wake to Jesus..but bc I wasnt a stripper or some celebrity pretty girl I didn't get any help...and I took that belief to my new church..but I love my church..I jumped up and down..im a jumper when the word hits so you don't want to get to close that my knee and back hurt..but God be the glory...


----------



## inthepink

I did not go to church today.  It's been 3 weeks.  The last two weeks I didn't go out of laziness.  The first week, I had a guest and could not go.

But I think I am discouraged b/c there's no one at my church my age.  I feel alone there even though it is a really good church.


----------



## Qualitee

All I got to say is get your soul right. God is coming faster then what we think.


----------



## Laela

Stay encouraged... God still loves you!



hairlove said:


> I did not go to church today.  It's been 3 weeks.  The last two weeks I didn't go out of laziness.  The first week, I had a guest and could not go.
> 
> But I think I am discouraged b/c there's no one at my church my age.  I feel alone there even though it is a really good church.


----------



## Laela

Amen.... in the end I won't be held accountable for what others say/think/do. I will stand alone.




Qualitee said:


> All I got to say is get your soul right. God is coming faster then what we think.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Service was so powerful yesterday.  Pastor started reflecting on Jesus at the cross as he talked about commitment to the church.  The Holy Spirit moved through the sanctuary.  My Lord!!!  I had such a releasing cry/sob.  I had been struggling with my faith and if I truly believed I was saved or I was just faking believing I am saved. I was still feeling bound to my sinful ways even though I was not doing them anymore.  After I finally stopped crying and praying and thanking the Lord, I know I am saved and the Holy Spirit resides in me and the Lord loves me.  Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## Pooks

I love the new Fred Hammond record 'Love Unstoppable'!


----------



## Pooks

_*sings* _

*“And I vow to praise you, through the good and the bad, I’ll praise you, whether happy or sad, I’ll  praise you, in all that I go through because PRAISE IS WHAT I DO…”*

This song was such a blessing in church this Sabbath, God's Spirit was felt and we responded with our heartfelt thanks and praise, it was wonderful


----------



## Shimmie

coco_diva4 said:


> Today was my comeback from not going to church for 5 months...I hadn't seen my church in a minute..I had to get over the stigma and pain from being done wrong by my old big black church...my old church in essence got me to wake to Jesus..but bc I wasnt a stripper or some celebrity pretty girl I didn't get any help...and I took that belief to my new church..but I love my church..
> 
> *I jumped up and down..im a jumper when the word hits so you don't want to get to close that my knee and back hurt..but God be the glory...  *


 
  I'm shouting with you.... :woohoo2:  

  I'm so glad you enjoyed Church.   I wish you more and more blessed times such as this.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I met the most awesome, caring, loving, funny, most humble Christians yesterday and I'm so blessed to have gotten a chance to meet them!!!
> 
> They are pastors and I met them at their home yesterday and they are wonderful....there truly are people who love God and are doing the work of the ministry!!!!
> 
> May God richly pour out His riches upon them and their ministry!
> 
> *Praise the Lord for newfound friends!!!*


 
Amen!  I praise God right along with you and Pastor 'A'.   I thank God for your new friends in the Lord.


----------



## Reminiscing

I attended a Ladies Retreat this weekend and it was GREAT!!!  The Lord was there and his spirit was moving.  When I arrived to the retreat my cup was less than full and by time I left it was overflowing!!!  The Lord knew what I needed and he gave me exactly that.  Praise God because his Word is powerful and through His Word we are powerful.  Not powerful to put ourselves on pedestals and turn our noses up at others but powerful to overcome ALL the stones and darts that the enemy throws at us.  I just want to start shouting all over again thinking about all the messages this weekend.  If anyone is debating whether or not to attend an upcoming retreat, I encourage you to go because there's something wonderful about closing out the world for a weekend and dedicating all your time to God.  It's in those times of deep consecration that he will talk to us and reveal His plans to us.  You can do that in quiet time at home but it's even better when you're surrounded by your sisters-in-Christ!

HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!  Thank God I'm saved!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laela

Today I sing *Happy Birthday* to me... **_singing_** 

I had wonderful conversations with Mom and MIL today, and both made my day, cracking jokes and calling me "Chile". Here I am feeling "old" and they make me feel like a kid.    The Wisdom and knowledge they share always puts me in a place of how much  I still have to learn about God's love and Life in general as a woman. IOW, I ain't got nothing on them.  So I thank God for these two women today.

I'm also blessed to have a loving hubby and a crazy but loving extended Family (sisters, sister-in-law and cool friends)   I also thank God for my enemies, for without them I have no future.  

God is such a good God, I'm always in PRAISE and I celebrate Life today.


Have some cake, in my fave color, ya'll...


----------



## ultrasuede

HAPPY BLESSED BIRTHDAY LAELA !


----------



## Pooks

Darling Laela...


----------



## Reminiscing

Happy Birthday Laela!  May it be a very blessed day!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Happy Birthday Laela.....!!!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I keep encourging people..this isn't me..im smiling at people who seem to be sad in life...God what are doing to me..my edge is going away..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Birthday Laela!!!  Many blessings for today and the following year.


----------



## Renewed1

It's my birthday too Laela.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO US!


----------



## Irresistible

I'm late but happy birthday @Laela and Changed!  

I hope you both had beautiful  b-days beautiful ladies!


----------



## Laela

ultrasuede said:


> HAPPY BLESSED BIRTHDAY LAELA !


Thank you, ultrasuede... I am truly blessed and so are you!!




pookiwah said:


> Darling Laela...


Thanks, Pookiwah... I love your braided do..very nice! 




Reminiscing said:


> Happy Birthday Laela!  May it be a very blessed day!


It was, Reminiscing, thank you. Stay blessed! :Rose:


PinkPebbles said:


> Happy Birthday Laela.....!!!! Enjoy your day.



Thanks for bringing the music, DJ Pink!  



coco_diva4 said:


> I keep encourging people..this isn't me..im smiling at people who seem to be sad in life...God what are doing to me..my edge is going away..



Coco, you are such a blessing to others. I'm glad you see that. 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Happy Birthday Laela!!!  Many blessings for today and the following year.



 God bless you, Vonnie!!!!



Changed said:


> It's my birthday too Laela.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO US!


Changed, *Happy Birthday!! * Aww, see I *knew* there was something special about you!  Seriously, I hope you enjoyed your Special Day! God Created everything, but he's most proud of his biggest accomplishment - YOU. Stay blessed.




Irresistible said:


> I'm late but happy birthday @Laela and Changed!
> 
> I hope you both had beautiful  b-days beautiful ladies!


It's all good, Irresistable. God bless and thanks for the wishes!
I feel refreshed!


----------



## Pooks

Laela said:


> Thanks, Pookiwah... I love your braided do..very nice!


 
Thanks girl!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

A house divided against itself will never stand.

So sad...so, so sad.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> A house divided against itself will never stand.
> 
> So sad...so, so sad.


 
 

  Jesus is our _*Chief Cornerstone*_.   

I want you to remember it was a Native American Princess who told you this.   

"Me"


----------



## Laela

“Serving from the Heart — Finding Your Gifts and Talents for Service.”

ALL of us are at different levels on the Faith journey. Are you a _*Seeker *_– trying to understand who this Jesus really is? Or, are you an _*Explorer *_– having a commitment to Christ, but still not sure where the journey is taking you? Or, are you a _*Guide *_- you’ve been on many journeys of faith and now desire to help others along the path of experience? 

We are all at different levels and we all need each other on this upward climb to our spiritual summit!

_*Like good stewards of the manifold grace of God, serve one another with whatever gift each of you has received. *_– 1 Peter 4:10


----------



## Laela

Church Signs. We all see them, everywhere, in the lawn of any church. I've seen some pretty good ones driving around ATL. One standout was on a board at a church in Cumming, GA that read:
_*GIVE GOD WHAT'S RIGHT, NOT WHAT'S LEFT*_ 

Here are some I saw online:


----------



## divya

Wow...I'm really late. Happy Birthday Laela and Changed! May God bless you two with many more!


----------



## Raspberry

Laela said:


>



Umm.. wow I'm pretty sure this church is in my area


----------



## KPH

Jesus answers prayers.  You know when you witness it, it's beautiful yet frightening at the same time.  I guess it's because of the doubts I had but no more.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Jesus is our _*Chief Cornerstone*_.
> 
> I want you to remember it was a Native American Princess who told you this.
> 
> "Me"


...yes, indeed...I won't forget!


----------



## Laela

Thanks for making my morning, Divya!!!

 

God Bless




divya said:


> Wow...I'm really late. Happy Birthday Laela and Changed! May God bless you two with many more!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Yes, keep talking...this way I find out alot about how you really feel and think, then I can make a wise decision to keep two paces back from ya cause, you really didn't mean me well to begin with.  It's all good though....you meant it for evil...God is surely turning it around for MY GOOD!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, keep talking...this way I find out alot about how you really feel and think, then I can make a wise decision to keep two paces back from ya cause, you really didn't mean me well to begin with. It's all good though....you meant it for evil...God is surely turning it around for MY GOOD!!!


 
Hey Pumpkin... 

I got your back...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Hey Pumpkin...
> 
> I got your back...


...girl, you on it...doggone it!


----------



## divya

Nice & Wavy, I am salivating over that cake in your siggy!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

divya said:


> Nice & Wavy, I am salivating over that cake in your siggy!


Yes, me too...I didn't want to do it alone, so welcome to the 'salivating' side


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...girl, you on it...doggone it!


 
I want that slice of cake in your siggy....   

Don't go to sleep; cause I'm finna to do some serious cake damage.  

Anyhoo, it's all good.  Jesus is* 'on it'* too.    I find it so sad for those who don't have confidence in whom / what they profess?  Kissing up to the 'world' ending up more lost than ever.


----------



## divya

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, me too...I didn't want to do it alone, so welcome to the 'salivating' side



Nooooooo! I can literally taste it! Terrible!


----------



## inthepink

LHCF has sent many blessings my way.  I'm so grateful for that.  I'm in such a season of needing it.  I praise God for the small things that remind me that I'm not forgotten.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, me too...I didn't want to do it alone, so welcome to the 'salivating' side


My 'siggy' has a camera... so don't touch my chocolate cake.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I want that slice of cake in your siggy....
> 
> Don't go to sleep; cause I'm finna to do some serious cake damage.
> 
> Anyhoo, it's all good.  Jesus is* 'on it'* too.    I find it so sad for those who don't have confidence in whom / what they profess?  Kissing up to the 'world' ending up more lost than ever.


Doesn't it look fantabulous?

I can't go to sleep cause of this Yankee game....i'm gonna scream and shout when they win and then go to sleep

I know....sad indeed!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

divya said:


> Nooooooo! I can literally taste it! Terrible!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> My 'siggy' has a camera... so don't touch my chocolate cake.


...you know I was aiming that way...you know me well


----------



## Renewed1

I've learned not to limit God; because my natural eyes can't see past my situations.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

hairlove said:


> LHCF has sent many blessings my way.  I'm so grateful for that.  I'm in such a season of needing it.  I praise God for the small things that remind me that I'm not forgotten.


Amen...never alone, never forgotten


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...you know I was aiming that way...you know me well


----------



## Shimmie

Changed said:


> I've learned not to limit God; because my natural eyes can't see past my situations.


 


He wants you to see His hugs instead as He's taking your 'past' the situations.  For all things come ...........  to pass.   

Much of it becomes a 'blurr'; that's how fast God moves you past it all.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Doesn't it look fantabulous?
> 
> I can't go to sleep cause of this Yankee game....i'm gonna scream and shout when they win and then go to sleep
> 
> I know....sad indeed!


 
Go Yankees.... 


I didn't know baseball was still going on....      I'm so embarrassed.  I don't know balloons about sports.   

It's all music and dancing with me... :reddancer:    

Please don't tell my son.  He'll never let me get past this about the Yankees.  He'll post it all over his facebook page.   His mama don't know nuthin about sports.  

Enjoy the game.  I'm a Harlem Baby so we're gonna win.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Go Yankees....
> 
> 
> I didn't know baseball was still going on....      I'm so embarrassed.  I don't know balloons about sports.
> 
> It's all music and dancing with me... :reddancer:
> 
> Please don't tell my son.  He'll never let me get past this about the Yankees.  He'll post it all over his facebook page.   His mama don't know nuthin about sports.
> 
> Enjoy the game.  I'm a Harlem Baby so we're gonna win.


**throws my hands in the air, and waves it like I just don't care.  All the Yankee fans in the house, say "oh yeah"**

I'm so silly tonight I'm looking forward to taking a day off to go to the parade

I love sports...been watching for years.  This is the first year dh is actually caring about any sports...he loves the Yankee's


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im finding out that people can see Godly traits in me..that is so awesome..God be all the glory..Im also loving how God is dealing with me about my attitudes with people...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nice & Wavy said:


> **throws my hands in the air, and waves it like I just don't care. All the Yankee fans in the house, say "oh yeah"**
> 
> I'm so silly tonight I'm looking forward to taking a day off to go to the parade
> 
> I love sports...been watching for years. This is the first year dh is actually caring about any sports...he loves the Yankee's


 

Remove that siggy Nice and Wavy..I have just gained 1200 calories by just looking at that..not nice to be dangling cake a fluffy girl..with a sweet tooth..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

coco_diva4 said:


> Remove that siggy Nice and Wavy..I have just gained 1200 calories by just looking at that..not nice to be dangling cake a fluffy girl..with a sweet tooth..


Girl, I can't do that...that's my eye candy right now....(the cake, ya'll...the cake)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, I can't do that...that's my eye candy right now....(the cake, ya'll...the cake)


 

Your going to make me want to bake a cake..i baked choclate chip cookies from scratch friday and now they are gone..im glad i shared them..that cake makes me want to go to nice hotel and look off the balcony and just eat cake and sip a nice tea..shame on you Nice and Wavy..tempting your sister


----------



## Nice & Wavy

coco_diva4 said:


> Your going to make me want to bake a cake..i baked choclate chip cookies from scratch friday and now they are gone..im glad i shared them..that cake makes me want to go to nice hotel and look off the balcony and just eat cake and sip a nice tea..shame on you Nice and Wavy..tempting your sister


 That's going to be my birthday cake.... to me!!!


----------



## Shimmie

coco_diva4 said:


> Your going to make me want to bake a cake..i baked choclate chip cookies from scratch friday and now they are gone..im glad i shared them..that cake makes me want to go to nice hotel and look off the balcony and just eat cake and sip a nice tea..shame on you Nice and Wavy..tempting your sister


 
I love chocolate chip cookies with fresh coconut.... homemade.  Yummie, yummie, for my tummie....   

And I love my green tea and fresh lemon w/ cayenne.    

Shame on you and Precious Wavy for making me 'double tempted'.  Now I have to run around the track 3 times instead of one.


----------



## Shimmie

coco_diva4 said:


> Im finding out that people can see Godly traits in me..that is so awesome..God be all the glory..Im also loving how God is dealing with me about my attitudes with people...


I've seen more than traits... but the Heavenly glow shining and brightening this forum, from day one.   You have the more De LIGHT ful eyes.  Eyes full of Light and Love and Sensitivity.   

I see Jesus all over you when I look at your beautiful picture.  You wear His heart, quite well.  Quite well, indeed.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> **throws my hands in the air, and waves it like I just don't care. All the Yankee fans in the house, say "oh yeah"**
> 
> I'm so silly tonight I'm looking forward to taking a day off to go to the parade
> 
> I love sports...been watching for years. This is the first year dh is actually caring about any sports...he loves the Yankee's


 
:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   

YaY  Yankees'  .....   :woohoo2:  

Like I know baseball....   But I'm rejoicing cause you and DH are happy about the win!   And because it happen in the City that I was born in.    

From one Harlem Babygirl to another ... Yayyyyyyyy Yankee's.


----------



## CoilyFields

I feel the need to express my victory over my current situation. I am NOT going to obsess over trying to figure it out...I am NOT going to try to work it out...I am going to LET GOD HANDLE IT! Thats what he promised me he would do...that when i seek his kingdom i dont have to worry about the necessities of life...that if i resist the devil he will flee and with the whole armour i can resist his fiery darts...that the trial is only a testing and perfecting of my faith...what satan means for bad God means it for my good...when the enemy comes in like a flood HE will lift up a standard against...in all of my ways i must acknowledge him and HE will direct my paths...all things will work for good for me because I love the lord...I have given my tithes and HE WILL pour me out blessings and REBUKE the devourer for my sake...He will never leave me nor forsake me...he has heard my prayers, he has seen my tears, SURELY he will heal me!

I gotta hold on to his promises ladies cuz if I dont i will go crazy!!!

THIS SITUATION WILL BE FIXED COMPLETELY WHOLLY AND FULLY IN BUT A SHORT TIME!!! I'M PROVING MY GOD...HE'S GOTTA COME THROUGH FOR ME...IF HE DOESNT FIX IT NOBODY CAN!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I love chocolate chip cookies with fresh coconut.... homemade.  Yummie, yummie, for my tummie....
> 
> And I love my green tea and fresh lemon w/ cayenne.
> 
> Shame on you and Precious Wavy for making me 'double tempted'.  Now I have to run around the track 3 times instead of one.


Sawry.......



Shimmie said:


> :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:
> 
> YaY  Yankees'  .....   :woohoo2:
> 
> Like I know baseball....   But I'm rejoicing cause you and DH are happy about the win!   And because it happen in the City that I was born in.
> 
> From one Harlem Babygirl to another ... Yayyyyyyyy Yankee's.


Thank you, sis....you know us Harlem babies.....we love to have fun



CoilyFields said:


> I feel the need to express my victory over my current situation. I am NOT going to obsess over trying to figure it out...I am NOT going to try to work it out...I am going to LET GOD HANDLE IT! Thats what he promised me he would do...that when i seek his kingdom i dont have to worry about the necessities of life...that if i resist the devil he will flee and with the whole armour i can resist his fiery darts...that the trial is only a testing and perfecting of my faith...what satan means for bad God means it for my good...when the enemy comes in like a flood HE will lift up a standard against...in all of my ways i must acknowledge him and HE will direct my paths...all things will work for good for me because I love the lord...I have given my tithes and HE WILL pour me out blessings and REBUKE the devourer for my sake...He will never leave me nor forsake me...he has heard my prayers, he has seen my tears, SURELY he will heal me!
> 
> I gotta hold on to his promises ladies cuz if I dont i will go crazy!!!
> 
> THIS SITUATION WILL BE FIXED COMPLETELY WHOLLY AND FULLY IN BUT A SHORT TIME!!! I'M PROVING MY GOD...HE'S GOTTA COME THROUGH FOR ME...IF HE DOESNT FIX IT NOBODY CAN!


Speak those things which be not as though they are!!!!  I LOVE THIS!!!!

Hold on to the hem of Jesus' garment and don't let go until you get your blessings!!!


----------



## Laela

What a great attitude! and Amen @ the Bolded. 

God bless




CoilyFields said:


> I feel the need to express my victory over my current situation. I am NOT going to obsess over trying to figure it out...I am NOT going to try to work it out...I am going to LET GOD HANDLE IT! Thats what he promised me he would do...that when i seek his kingdom i dont have to worry about the necessities of life...that if i resist the devil he will flee and with the whole armour i can resist his fiery darts...that the trial is only a testing and perfecting of my faith...what satan means for bad God means it for my good...when the enemy comes in like a flood HE will lift up a standard against...in all of my ways i must acknowledge him and HE will direct my paths...all things will work for good for me because I love the lord...I have given my tithes and HE WILL pour me out blessings and REBUKE the devourer for my sake...He will never leave me nor forsake me...he has heard my prayers, he has seen my tears, SURELY he will heal me!
> 
> I gotta hold on to his promises ladies cuz if I dont i will go crazy!!!
> 
> THIS SITUATION WILL BE FIXED COMPLETELY WHOLLY AND FULLY IN BUT A SHORT TIME!!! I'M PROVING MY GOD...HE'S GOTTA COME THROUGH FOR ME...*IF HE DOESNT FIX IT NOBODY CAN*!


----------



## Laela

Service today was so powerfully good ....  I thought I'd share it. Though we are in spiritual warfare and we should be aware of Satan, when it comes to a Christian becoming more like Christ, every problem isn't a spiritual one. When we get saved a spiritual change takes place. But the mind/intellect also much change. There's no "demon" behind every thing. There's no liquor demon.  no refrigerator demon... In most cases, it's just the mind-set that needs to change. Renewing of the mind isn't a one-time thing, it's a lifetime commitment and people can't change overnight. So no one has 'arrived' in _renewal _of the mind.  

Good word for me today....


----------



## BrandNew

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long time, I took a break from the board. I have to say that over the past few months I have matured so much spiritually. I was baptized last Sunday (Nov. 1) and I'm so excited about what God is doing in my life. There has been such a transformation and I'm determined to walk in obedience and purpose.


----------



## Shimmie

BrandNew said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long time, I took a break from the board. I have to say that over the past few months I have matured so much spiritually.
> 
> I was baptized last Sunday (Nov. 1) and I'm so excited about what God is doing in my life. There has been such a transformation and I'm determined to walk in obedience and purpose.


 
Welcome Back and Congratulations on your Baptism and your transformation in Christ Jesus.   There's nothing like the life we live in Him. Nothing.  What a difference He makes in our hearts and in our lives.  

I wish you continued blessings for each moment of each day for you, will always be 'Brand New', all because of Jesus.  :Rose:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love Jesus..Im still in awe that God is using me..Im actually not trash like so many have thrown away but God can take a person trash and make it  blessing..I feel like Im becoming obessed with God..I still have my sexual thoughts that God can help me with but I notice myself listening over and over certain gospel songs..running down my bible and praising God while cooking..its so not the best times..cooking and praising not a safe mix ..and then God made me a jumper when I get happy..so not good for my joints but I will praise God anywho..


----------



## Shimmie

coco_diva4 said:


> I love Jesus..Im still in awe that God is using me..Im actually not trash like so many have thrown away but God can take a person trash and make it blessing..I feel like Im becoming obessed with God..I still have my sexual thoughts that God can help me with but I notice myself listening over and over certain gospel songs..running down my bible and praising God while cooking..its so not the best times..cooking and praising not a safe mix ..and then God made me a jumper when I get happy..so not good for my joints but I will praise God anywho..


What a beautiful 'obsession', Sweet Jesus!   

Keep right on praising Him, Sweet Coco...   Even in the kitchen.  

Ummmm, just make sure there are no Souflle's in the oven.   

Or cakes. 

What you do is put them in the oven, then run out of the kitchen really fast like this  :woohoo2:  And then jump and praise Him in the livingroom.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Shimmie said:


> What a beautiful 'obsession', Sweet Jesus!
> 
> Keep right on praising Him, Sweet Coco...  Even in the kitchen.
> 
> Ummmm, just make sure there are no Souflle's in the oven.
> 
> Or cakes.
> 
> What you do is put them in the oven, then run out of the kitchen really fast like this :woohoo2: And then jump and praise Him in the livingroom.


 
Im glad I dont bake often..I just have to watch while cooking chicken..Yes its the best free obession..I mean I have never felt like I could be on the straight and narrow..And Im not beating myself up anymore about my imperfections outside and inside...


----------



## Shimmie

coco_diva4 said:


> Im glad I dont bake often..I just have to watch while cooking chicken..Yes its the best free obession..I mean I have never felt like I could be on the straight and narrow..
> 
> *And Im not beating myself up anymore about my imperfections outside and inside*...


 
:woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2: :woohoo2:


----------



## CoilyFields

It is a blessing to have a friend who will tell you the word of God straight up and is more concerned with your soul than your feelings...someone who challenges you to crucify your flesh for the will of God.


----------



## Laela

If your friend's motiviation is Love and not Fear, God will do the rest.

It's your job to know the difference.

God bless




CoilyFields said:


> It is a blessing to have a friend who will tell you the word of God straight up and is more concerned with your soul than your feelings...someone who challenges you to crucify your flesh for the will of God.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Is aware that I am heavily judged by man but so grateful that God is the only one who has a Hell to put me.


----------



## divya

I thank God for a faith where everything is not "you're going to hell," so that there is no need to me to assume that the existence of different beliefs mean _hell doctrine._ I thank God that He alone judges everyone individually, even the non-Christian.


----------



## MA2010

Lead me Lord, I will follow..............


----------



## divya

Why do some Christians think it is ok to tell other people what their faiths are about? *smh*  

Why did one of my (Christian) friends tell my other (Muslim) friend that his religion is about hate and violence? And the only way to make it to heaven is to "profess Jesus with your mouth?" *smh* Thankfully, he and I already had a conversation about these issues, and he understands that there are those Christians who don't subscribe to these attitudes/beliefs. 

He's going to church with me this Sabbath. Let's just say he ignored her request to go to church...


----------



## divya

Praying for the Supreme Court to do right by our youth...and rule that life in prison without parole for juveniles is unconstitutional.


----------



## Laela

ITA      That is cruel punishment....


divya said:


> Praying for the Supreme Court to do right by our youth...and rule that life in prison without parole for juveniles is unconstitutional.


----------



## divya

Laela said:


> ITA      That is cruel punishment....



It's a human rights violation, imho. We have some backwards laws in the this place. 



> Joe Harris Sullivan was 13 in 1989 when he and several older juveniles burglarized an elderly woman's house in Pensacola. Prosecutors say he went back after the burglary and sexually attacked her so savagely, he severely injured her.
> 
> Prisoner advocates such as the Equal Justice Initiative say Sullivan is one of only two 13-year-olds in the United States sentenced to life without parole for an offense that did not involve a homicide, he was "fingered" by the older defendants (who served brief sentences), identified by the victim only by voice and the DNA evidence from his rape charge was destroyed by officials before it could be used as evidence. The group says Sullivan is mentally retarded and now in a wheelchair.



What he did was wrong and he deserves punishment, but life in prison without parole? At 13?


----------



## Laela

Today I express my thanks to all the Vets who have sacrificed their lives in wars so others may live in freedom. All those in the military, esp. those in dangerous places. May God bless and keep them safe, to return them home to their families.

One of the most decorated war heroes once recalled being entrapped by the enemy in enemy territory, saying "They were on our left, they were on our right, in front and in back..so we knew they couldn't get away." 

Even in battle, we must enjoy life...


----------



## Laela

Yeah, we don't need to look outside the US border when it comes to human-rights violations:

Abuse of Tasers by police; Katrina.... may we never forget ; Racial profiling and discrimination; conscientious objectors; White Privilege; Jena Six... etc.



divya said:


> It's a human rights violation, imho. We have some backwards laws in the this place.




That whole case is disturbing.... 


divya said:


> What he did was wrong and he deserves punishment, but life in prison without parole? At 13?


----------



## blazingthru

I am so not mad at you for what you believe, I am not offended or upset or disturbed. I am secure. However if you should say something that sounds off. well I might have to go and reread it and then do a little research myself.


----------



## divya

blazingthru said:


> I am so not mad at you for what you believe, I am not offended or upset or disturbed. I am secure. However if you should say something that sounds off. well I might have to go and reread it and then do a little research myself.



Unwavering faith!


----------



## discobiscuits

re: juveniles in prison. if someone under 18 can rape a baby/infant, murder people and have no remorse, or any other type of heinous crime then they need to be subjected to the punishment for it. age is no excuse when one commits a violent crime. i don't care if the person is 8, 12, 17, the punishment should fit the crime not the age of the offender. in fact the death penalty should be available based on the crime not the age of the accused/defendant/guilty person.


----------



## joy2day

I am thankful for discernment given to me by the Lord. It is a powerful gift of God, and I don't take it lightly.


----------



## divya

1star said:


> re: juveniles in prison. if someone under 18 can rape a baby/infant, murder people and have no remorse, or any other type of heinous crime then they need to be subjected to the punishment for it. age is no excuse when one commits a violent crime. i don't care if the person is 8, 12, 17, the punishment should fit the crime not the age of the offender. in fact the death penalty should be available based on the crime not the age of the accused/defendant/guilty person.



So 8 yr old should be punished the same way as a 38 year old? Why do we differentiate between children and adults then?

What about someone like this girl? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR7mno6p9iQ

At age 16, she killed the man that raped her at age 13 and put her out on the streets as a prostitute. She was sentenced to life in prison without parole...


----------



## MichelleMyBelle

I was talking to a friend of mine about prayer and the kinds of prayers that are prayed. 

 I told her that I rarely pray for God to do things for people (health, job situation, money).  I don't.  I trust God and have faith that he has every child's best interest.  So what is my prayer going to do?  He will have has way whether I request or not.  I use to pray for things.  Now I just thank Him. I thank God for most things, like the time I have with family and friends.  I thank Him for keeping them strong. 

 When my brother got in his horrific car accident everyone started praying for his health and for God not to take him home.  I prayed,  "I totally trust you God and whatever you want for my brother will be.  If you call him home then I thank you for allowing me to share my life with him."   *Everyone was angry with me*.  Of course I want him to be with me and for him not to die.   I know it really doesn't matter what I want.   God will have His way.  He always does.  

Because of this incident of prayer with my family they are really upset with me and told me I didn't know what prayer really meant.  I'm still trying to understand what they are talking about.  They can't explain it themselves!  I know Thanksgiving Day will be interesting. 

When I use to get in sticky situation or life would be difficult I use to pray for God to fix it.  I don't anymore.  When I get in bad situations (I just got out of one) I am real quiet and I listen.  I study harder and thank God (though its hard to do in the midst of a storm sometimes) more often.  I prayed, "God you know what I need, I have faith you will guide me to it  (Scripture). Thank you for your guidance.  My feelings are crushed and I hurt so bad and I want it to stop.  Its uncomfortable and I have faith I will learn from this situation.  I know my healing will start soon and I thank you."


My only prayers are prayers of thank you.  I kinda hestitated typing this today.  I don't really know you ladies that well.  But from what I've read in this forum you seem to be pretty kind hearted.


----------



## Laela

_Bad seed._

So, how would putting an 8-year-old child on death row be effective?

You know, a very challenging thing is to try to explain something to a child that only an adult could grasp. What you'll get is "why?" But it's deeper than that.

I don't think it's about 'excuses' moreso than rehabilitation. Children are the product of their environments..why make the buck stop at the child? It's said that juvenile crimes usually take place after school, when the kids are home alone or unsupervised. Where are the parents? Do those kids go to church or have a spiritual life? In today's society, parents are just as out of control as their children. We've got parents acting like kids and kids acting like adults.  

I doubt the root of juvenile statistics is the child.




1star said:


> re: juveniles in prison. if someone under 18 can rape a baby/infant, murder people and have no remorse, or any other type of heinous crime then they need to be subjected to the punishment for it. age is no excuse when one commits a violent crime. i don't care if the person is 8, 12, 17, the punishment should fit the crime not the age of the offender. in fact the death penalty should be available based on the crime not the age of the accused/defendant/guilty person.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel I may not make it in my beauty fast..I miss being pretty to a degree by world standards and my own...I know God won't be too happy..Im also noticing I love reading the word..I really I have to learn to be optismtic..I know ppl in the health board think Im depressed


----------



## Shimmie

coco_diva4 said:


> I feel I may not make it in my beauty fast..I miss being pretty to a degree by world standards and my own...I know God won't be too happy..Im also noticing I love reading the word..I really I have to learn to be optismtic..I know ppl in the health board think Im depressed


There is nothing about you that disappoints God.  Nothing.  And to you He is saying, "Thou art fair (beautiful) my Love (my daughter), I find no spot in thee." 

(Song of Solomon 4:6)

Also, when you enter a fast, start slow.  One eyebrow at a time. :Rose:


----------



## Laela

PSALMS 124:7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLrizSbTubA

Praise him...keep praising him.. Keep a song that your love that honors God in your heart and sing it ever time you feel this way. Hum it. Smile when you hear the tunes. _Something miraculous happens when we Praise him in the Storm_. When we praise Him, he LIFTS US UP. *Every time.* Sing Today. 

Keep your head up.. you have already succeeded with your fast.








coco_diva4 said:


> I feel I may not make it in my beauty fast..I miss being pretty to a degree by world standards and my own...I know God won't be too happy..Im also noticing I love reading the word..I really I have to learn to be optismtic..I know ppl in the health board think Im depressed


----------



## PinkPebbles

God is truly good! 

He protects and covers me. In the midst of chaos all around me He hid some things from me. Why!?! So I can stay focus and allow my enemies to wander in the midst of confusion. 

Once everything was exposed at the appointed time my God had already worked everything out for my good! Didn't have to say a word....the Lord is truly good all the time.


----------



## divya

The world can be so unforgiving...but thank you Jesus for being the One who has the love and power to forgive to the uttermost.

Please teach me to exhibit Your kind of forgiveness and Your kind of understanding.


----------



## Laela

I just love my Pastor! I really do.


----------



## discobiscuits

i'm just a-searchin' fo someone(s) to bless. i am overflowing. i should be dead, hurt, injured but i'm here, alive, healthy and blessed.


----------



## aribell

Why must we as Christians insist that the strength of our feelings = God's will, truth, voice, etc?

Why not rather acknowledge the difference between God's voice and our perception of God's voice?  Why not accept the difference between what God has commanded and our understanding of what God has commanded.  Indeed, let God be true and every man a liar, He speaks plainly.  And yet our ears get clogged sometimes.

If we would see the difference, instead of having "God plainly said x and you must not be listening/reading/praying arguments," we'd be having _discussions _saying "This is what God appears to have said, and here are the reasons that it is more reasonable and in accordance with wisdom and biblical principles to understand God as speaking in this way."  Instead of pointing the finger and questioning another's faith, understanding, or dedication, we'd be sitting down and talking to understand God better, together.



Faith is not a guarantee of rightness, only of God's mercy on our wrongness.

(btw, this random thought is not about the CF.)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is wondering why can't my sex drive die..until Im married or die...I like that I have read the bible every day this week...that a really big thing for me..I wish I had a christian friend who was accepting of me..that was my age..maybe one day when Im 80


----------



## Shimmie

coco_diva4 said:


> Is wondering why can't my sex drive die..until Im married or die...I like that I have read the bible every day this week...that a really big thing for me..I wish I had a christian friend who was accepting of me..that was my age..maybe one day when Im 80


Don't condemn yourself for being the way designed you...as sexual being.  

Sometimes Christians think that they are not supposed to be 'alive' and they should not have a sexual drive or feelings.   

Accept that you have them, praise God that you do.  It's a gift, it truly is a gift.  It means that everything is operating the way that it should.  You are normal, accept being so.   

The key here is this:  You are not a disappointment to God for having these feelings.  They will always be 'there' and they're supposed to be.   

I don't know how God does it, but He does; He calms the storms we go through.  Peace truly does become 'still'.   The cravings and desires we have somehow stop having the spotlight and being distractions in our thoughts. God redirects our thoughts and the 'feelings' though still there, we just don't care.  They don't have rule.   One day you'll look up and say, 

_Father God, it really wasn't 'all that'; all along you had my back.' Thank you for never leaving nor forsaking me, no matter where I've been in my life with and without you.  Always faithful, always my friend, always you'll be with me, and to this I say, "amen". _

So accept the feelings and more than that, accept that God still loves you as He takes your through and past them.   He knows your 'frame' and He's given you His name as His child forever.  :Rose:


----------



## HoneyA

When the oceans rise and thunders roar
I will soar with you above the storm
Father you are King over the flood
I will be still and know you are God

Be still and know that He is God...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hate feeling like I do..I see me as this unloveable person..i piece of trash that is always trying to get ahead that can't..I know this is horrible to say and I know ppl will get tired of calling themselves trying to cheer me up...I might be MIA for a while..hopeful I won't denounce my christian card..


----------



## PinkPebbles

coco_diva4 said:


> I hate feeling like I do..I see me as this unloveable person..i piece of trash that is always trying to get ahead that can't..I know this is horrible to say and I know ppl will get tired of calling themselves trying to cheer me up...I might be MIA for a while..hopeful I won't denounce my christian card..


 
Coco_diva4 -

You cannot give up...you have come too far to turn around. We all have our days. Weeping may endure for a night but joy comes in the morning. 

This hug is for you....so wipe your tears and put on some praise music. We are waiting for you You have too much of God in you to keep to yourself! You are a blessing to the body of Christ. 

And always remember that we can do all things through Christ who strengthens us .


----------



## PG480

coco_diva4 said:


> I hate feeling like I do..I see me as this unloveable person..i piece of trash that is always trying to get ahead that can't..I know this is horrible to say and I know ppl will get tired of calling themselves trying to cheer me up...I might be MIA for a while..hopeful I won't denounce my christian card..


Hey there Coco diva, I have observed your many posts of your growth and transformation and have been touched by them. It hurts my heart to know that you are dealing with such emotions. We all go through very difficult times, and depending on our life experiences we will struggle with the scars left from them in thoughts, actions, etc. When I decided to become baptized and live according to God's will for me, I was excited, happy and on fire for the Lord. I knew he loved me and I knew that only him could make me whole. What I was not prepared for was his work in me of bringing everything to the surface that was painful for me to deal with and overcome. I like to think of it as "giving birth" or "shedding skin", shedding the old to bring in the new. The bible says that "*we are transformed by the renewing of our mind*". So sometimes we are lead to revisit the past so that we can heal and move forward. This is not to make us unhappy, but to take us to the next step, then the next and so on. You have been and will continue to be a blessing to others. Please be encouraged and continue to stay strong. Take *everything *to the Lord in prayer and that means this as well, he will *never* fail you, this I promise you...and I am speaking from my own personal experience. Continue to commune with him by reading of his word, prayer, fellowship etc. I will be keeping you in prayer as well. God Bless!


----------



## Laela

Your post reminds me of the movie, "Kingdom of Heaven" 

"It is God's will" was always what was used when the leaders wanted to have their way or justify war.  It's one thing to actually hear from God and another to _think _we hear from God. Great point...







nicola.kirwan said:


> Why must we as Christians insist that the strength of our feelings = God's will, truth, voice, etc?
> 
> Why not rather acknowledge the difference between God's voice and our perception of God's voice?  Why not accept the difference between what God has commanded and our understanding of what God has commanded.  Indeed, let God be true and every man a liar, He speaks plainly.  And yet our ears get clogged sometimes.
> 
> If we would see the difference, instead of having "God plainly said x and you must not be listening/reading/praying arguments," we'd be having _discussions _saying "This is what God appears to have said, and here are the reasons that it is more reasonable and in accordance with wisdom and biblical principles to understand God as speaking in this way."  Instead of pointing the finger and questioning another's faith, understanding, or dedication, we'd be sitting down and talking to understand God better, together.
> 
> 
> 
> Faith is not a guarantee of rightness, only of God's mercy on our wrongness.
> 
> (btw, this random thought is not about the CF.)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

PinkPebbles said:


> Coco_diva4 -
> 
> You cannot give up...you have come too far to turn around. We all have our days. Weeping may endure for a night but joy comes in the morning.
> 
> This hug is for you....so wipe your tears and put on some praise music. We are waiting for you You have too much of God in you to keep to yourself! You are a blessing to the body of Christ.
> 
> And always remember that we can do all things through Christ who strengthens us .


 

Thank you Pink Pebbles and PG480 for your kind words.I really don't know why I feel so bad.Maybe because Im trying to do right but am not hitting the mark.I look at my circumstances too much I suppose.I know that God doesn't make people to live miserable I pray.I feel embarassed at times that I allow my present to make me so blue..


----------



## Laela

*A Word on Character: Compassion*

Compassion, of course, doesn't mean feeling sorry for people, pitying people.  Compassion, com-pas-sion, means _'to feel with_.'

Dictionary's meaning: _Sympathetic consciousness of others' distress along with a desire to alleviate it._

What the Word says Compassion is:
    * The Lord will always have compassion on us. (2 Kings 13:23, Nehemiah 9:27, Psalm 103:13, Isaiah 54:8) Does the Lord expect something from us in return?
    * Jesus felt compassion to those in need. (Matthew 9:36, 14:14, 15:32, 20:34, Mark 6:34, 8:2, Luke 15:20, etc.)
    * Those who walk with the Lord will have compassion. (Ephesians 4:32, Colossians 3:12-13, Philippians 2:1-2, 1 Peter 3:8)
    * Compassion fulfills the law of Christ. (Galatians 6:2)

To do:
1. Pray specifically to become a person of greater compassion.
2. Seek to be a Good Samaritan to the person in need that you have identified.

Showing compassion, not pity, for others is my challenge for today.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wishes she could believe in the prayers I say...I wish I didn't feel as though everyone is above me in spite of the word saying im the head and not the tail above and not beneath...I wish i didn't feel like Im a little slave who is always having to go over and above to get the tiniest approval from people..I guess this is why I feel everyone is so much important than I am thus making it much easier for me to pray for others and believe they can change and be healed and be success...I wonder why Im still in school knowing that I may never be like everyone else who is successful..just my thoughts and rant


----------



## growhawkglitter

I'm so mad at Tye Tribbett and datruth...


----------



## BrandNew

Death could not hold you down..You are the risen King!! Ahh I just get soo excited when I think about it!! *Risen With Christ*


----------



## maxineshaw

growhawkglitter said:


> I'm so mad at Tye Tribbett and datruth...



Why are you mad?  Because of the affair or his dismissal from his record label?


----------



## maxineshaw

I made a list of 50 things I want to accomplish in life.  Why is number one always the same?  _*He*_ should always be number one anyway, but I know that since I finished reading the bible* beginning to end years ago, my relationship with God has been incredibly stagnant.  I just don't know why.  Lord Jesus.  






*I don't believe that anyone can ever finish reading the bible.  Ever.


----------



## growhawkglitter

MondoDismo said:


> Why are you mad? Because of the affair or his dismissal from his record label?


 

me and all the folks in my youth group really look up to datruth- he's been to our church several times- he semed to be so passionate about his ministry and such a good example the way he was talking to us -I didn't see it coming

also tye tribett is the biggest judgemental "you're going to hell" Christian in the spotlight- The least he could do is live what he proclaims.

Maybe I will get over it soon, but I won't be buying a tye tribbett cd for a long time. I already didn't like the dude, but his songs are great.


by the way i'm fresh outta 19 if that helps, i know yall are like mom age out this peice lol


----------



## Laela

Yes, you are the Head and not the tail... believe that!




coco_diva4 said:


> Wishes she could believe in the prayers I say...I wish I didn't feel as though everyone is above me in spite of the word saying im the head and not the tail above and not beneath...I wish i didn't feel like Im a little slave who is always having to go over and above to get the tiniest approval from people..I guess this is why I feel everyone is so much important than I am thus making it much easier for me to pray for others and believe they can change and be healed and be success...I wonder why Im still in school knowing that I may never be like everyone else who is successful..just my thoughts and rant


----------



## CoilyFields

growhawkglitter said:


> me and all the folks in my youth group really look up to datruth- he's been to our church several times- he semed to be so passionate about his ministry and such a good example the way he was talking to us -I didn't see it coming
> 
> also tye tribett is the biggest judgemental "you're going to hell" Christian in the spotlight- The least he could do is live what he proclaims.
> 
> Maybe I will get over it soon, but I won't be buying a tye tribbett cd for a long time. I already didn't like the dude, but his songs are great.
> 
> 
> by the way i'm fresh outta 19 if that helps, i know yall are like mom age out this peice lol


 

Girl you better use him as an example!!! Remind your youth group that we ALL SIN AND FALL SHORT OF THE GLORY OF GOD! That even those of us who look like we've got it together and are sold out for Christ fall. If the man after Gods own heart, David, fell so hard, then we should know that others will too.  
Show them that there are attacks to every ministry and the worst ones come from our own lusts (james 1:14). Discuss with them what precautions to take...what would they do in that situation...and how God forgives us but we still have to deal with the consequences of our decisions!


----------



## Laela

That was very well said.... 





CoilyFields said:


> Girl you better use him as an example!!! Remind your youth group that we ALL SIN AND FALL SHORT OF THE GLORY OF GOD! That even those of us who look like we've got it together and are sold out for Christ fall. If the man after Gods own heart, David, fell so hard, then we should know that others will too.
> *Show them that there are attacks to every ministry and the worst ones come from our own lusts *(james 1:14). Discuss with them what precautions to take...what would they do in that situation...a*nd how God forgives us but we still have to deal with the consequences of our decisions!*


----------



## discobiscuits

i wish i could die at will


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

1star said:


> i wish i could die at will


 


Whats wrong 1star..I can relate to your thoughts but you would be taking yourself out and do harm to alot of ppl that haven't even meet you yet..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Had a really good convo with my rommate and she said I wore many mask and had some really strong brick walls around myself...I already knew this but I don't want to take off my mask nor tear down my wall bc Im  don't want to get close to anyone and I will knock a person over for getting close to me...what is a girl to do who wants to marry one day and do some good things for God..


----------



## Renewed1

Father, why do I keep thinking about this one guy?  I pray for him everytime he pops into my head. I guess it'll be reveal to me sooner or later.  I rather sooner.


----------



## Irresistible

1star said:


> i wish i could die at will




girl...are you on any treatment for the PMDD?

although I know all to well one could feel this way without that issue, But with it I KNOW it's like overkill

hope you are ok


----------



## divya

*Do They See Jesus In Me *- Joy Williams

_Is the face that I see in the mirror
the one I want others to see
Do I show in the way that I walk in my life
The love that You've given to me
My heart's desire is to be like You
In all that I do, all I am

Do they see Jesus In Me
Do they recognize Your face
Do I communicate Your love, and Your grace
Do I reflect who You are
In the way I choose to be
Do they see Jesus In Me

It's amazing that you'd ever use me
But use me the way You will
Help me to hold out a heart of
compassionate grace
A heart that You're spirit fills
May I show forgiveness and mercy
The same way You've shown it to me

Now I want to show all the world who You are
The reason I live and breathe
So You'll be the One that they see
When they see me_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwiF3HE4cQ8

Lord, please change me so I may truly reflect You...


----------



## maxineshaw

I can't help feeling this way, but when I read things like this Lord......

Some people just *need *to burn in hell, IMO.  Their crime are so unforgivable, so inexcusable and committed against the most helpless members of (any) society.  The only prayer they will receive from me is to rot.  I'm all for praying for my enemies, but not for them.


----------



## growhawkglitter

MondoDismo said:


> I can't help feeling this way, but when I read things like this Lord......
> 
> Some people just *need *to burn in hell, IMO. Their crime are so unforgivable, so inexcusable and committed against the most helpless members of (any) society. The only prayer they will receive from me is to rot. I'm all for praying for my enemies, but not for them.


 

I feel you 100%. 200% even. Its a good thing I'm not God. Salvation would be COMPLETELY different...


----------



## maxineshaw

growhawkglitter said:


> I feel you 100%. 200% even. Its a good thing I'm not God. *Salvation would be COMPLETELY different*...




So true.  Man just doesn't know how blessed he is to be able to have forgiveness.


----------



## discobiscuits

Irresistible said:


> girl...are you on any treatment for the PMDD?
> 
> although I know all to well one could feel this way without that issue, But with it I KNOW it's like overkill
> 
> hope you are ok



Nope. BC makes me violently ill. I refuse to take anything else.


----------



## Irresistible

1star said:


> Nope. BC makes me violently ill. I refuse to take anything else.


Yeah my daughter had a really bad day with it on the fourth day , it was pretty scary, but after that she was fine

I really think PMDD sufferers 'feel' the hormones more than others because of the imbalance

having lived with it first hand I know how it can wreak havoc on your feelings/perceptions and everything

keep standing girl,  you know you don't need a pill you already know you can be fully delivered from this.  Keep fighting no matter what


----------



## Shimmie

1star said:


> i wish i could die at will


 
Hey Lady... you okay?    I'm praying for you.    

What ever is going on, it can never have the best of you.  You're still 5 Stars.  :Rose:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm so happy that God put it on my heart to get to the root of my issues..it's time to be healed of all the nonsense in my life..I know that depression is a comfort zone for me but no more..Lord help me to stay out there when I want to give up like about my future,desired career,money,family ties..

Lord please continue to bless each lady on this site and esp the CF board.I love these ladies since they are aspiring to be more like God.Please Lord keep a safe haven over these ladies esp my beloved Shimmie.She means so much to me because she loves me when at times I don't love myself.And keep BronxJazzy moving Lord.I know that the devil wants her but oh God your too awesome for that.Lord I thank you for giving me a voice for those who may be silent in their suffering Lord..help me to stay on the narrow in Jesus name Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Just Not A Pretty Face said:


> I'm so happy that God put it on my heart to get to the root of my issues..it's time to be healed of all the nonsense in my life..I know that depression is a comfort zone for me but no more..Lord help me to stay out there when I want to give up like about my future,desired career,money,family ties..
> 
> Lord please continue to bless each lady on this site and esp the CF board.I love these ladies since they are aspiring to be more like God.Please Lord keep a safe haven over these ladies esp my beloved Shimmie.She means so much to me because she loves me when at times I don't love myself.And keep BronxJazzy moving Lord.I know that the devil wants her but oh God your too awesome for that.Lord I thank you for giving me a voice for those who may be silent in their suffering Lord..help me to stay on the narrow in Jesus name Amen


 
   

Little Lady.... I am so blessed and your post made me cry  

Happy tears of love for you.    



  

  

  



"Sweet Coco"  You even changed your screen name.  

You are surrounded by love and true appreciation.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I just wanted to express my feelings to everyone..everyone needs a little CF in their life..hair is awesome but God is mind blowing..


----------



## maxineshaw

I love this song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_MqRDd2eJk


----------



## Pooks

Shining the light wherever it is needed, always staying humble, and in love with Jesus.  

This love compels us to love others always, in spite of divisions, denominations and differences of opinion


----------



## LatterGlory

Pro 14:1  Every wise woman buildeth her house: but the foolish plucketh it down with her hands.


----------



## Butterfly08

I am struggling with forgiving someone who consistently and purposely does evil, spiteful, and selfish things to me. :buttkick: Even worse, he is a chronic liar and according to him is never wrong. 

I have decided every day to pray for forgiveness, even though he would probably never apologize, not even if hades freezes over.  Sad thing is, he's an Assistant Pastor and someone I should be able to trust, yet he knifes me in the back each chance he gets.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Butterfly08 said:


> I am struggling with forgiving someone who consistently and purposely does evil, spiteful, and selfish things to me. :buttkick: Even worse, he is a chronic liar and according to him is never wrong.
> 
> I have decided every day to pray for forgiveness, even though he would probably never apologize, not even if hades freezes over.  Sad thing is, he's an Assistant Pastor and someone I should be able to trust, yet he knifes me in the back each chance he gets.


 
I've been there . Keep praying on it. Talk to God about it, leave it with Him and try not to wait and hope for an apology but just move on. You forgiving Him is for you and shouldn't be dependent on whether/not he apologizes (although that would make it easier). It might take a little while but as long as you're determined to forgive, with God's help, you will let it go.x


----------



## divya

Thank you Lord for getting my friend, my sister and me home in this crazy weather.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*God has made me whole in my unmarried state.*


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Jesus is AWESOME!!!!!!!  Giving ALL praises and honor to. Thank You Jesus for YOUR provision.*


----------



## Pooks

A song, a thought and a chorus for all my sisters in Christ, be blessed.

*In Your presence
That's where I am strong
In Your presence
O Lord my God
In Your presence
That's where I belong
Seeking Your face
Touching Your grace
In the cleft of the Rock
In Your presence O Lord

I want to go
Where the rivers
Cannot overflow me
Where my feet are
On the rock
I want to hide
Where the blazing
Fire cannot burn me
In Your presence O Lord

I want to hide
Where the flood of
Evil cannot reach me
Where I'm covered by the blood
I want to be where
The schemes of darkness
Cannot touch me
In Your presence O Lord

In Your presence
That's where I am strong
In Your presence
O Lord my God
In Your presence
That's where I belong
Seeking Your face
Touching Your grace
In the cleft of the Rock
In Your presence O Lord*
_________


Thank you Lord for your presence around your people.  Help us to praise you and give thanks in every situation, knowing that your eyes are ever watching your people, and that you are the never-changing *I AM* for every situation we are facing. Everything we need, you are.  Thank you Father.

_________

*You're more than enough Lord
You're more than enough
In all of my problems
You're more than enough
Every situation
That I am faced with
You're more than enough Lord
You're more than enough*


----------



## Chrissy811

I know I did what God would want me to do....so I think I can finally lay this burden down.  The next move is hers.


----------



## Renewed1

Why do I sometimes feel forgotten......


----------



## Chrissy811

Changed said:


> Why do I sometimes feel forgotten......



Changed:

Remember delay does not by any means mean denial. It has taken me years to learn that God's waits yield some of the biggest blessings.  One of my favorites scriptures is from James 1:  But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing.

Just continue to stay prayerful and let God work it out. I once heard a sermon says that God is always working even when it looks like he isn't.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love Jesus and even when I want to give God a not nice finnger he stays with me..I have been trying to find a job in my career field for the past 9 months..well today it came a nice internship..i love learning and im ok with cut in pay..Im slowly trusting God with my whole life not just the parts I want him to look at..God is awesome and amazing..


----------



## divya

Thank you God for bringing me through school. It's all you! 

Lead me where you'd have me to go from here!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*An unmarried woman's only concern should be the business of the Lord.*


----------



## Pooks

Israel & New Breed are ringing in my ears:

_I'm still standing, I'm still standing, I'm still standing, but by the grace of God...

Where would I be, if not for Your grace, carrying me, in every season, where would I be if not for Your grace, You came to my rescue, and I want to thank You for Your grace..._


----------



## Amerie123

Lord, please have mercy on me. Have mercy on my tongue.
Yall, my mouth has been my weakness. When i get mad, i go off at the mouth and everytime i do it, i think to myself two things:
-wow, this is not like me, and 
-wow, it's getting worst. 

I dunno, but i just pray that by the grace of God, I can control my mouth much better than what i've been doing lately.


----------



## topsyturvy86

The unpredictability of life is mind boggling. My friend's wife got pregnant a few months ago. They're both in their 30's and it's the first. All excitement and congratulations, a big high! She had a car accident last week. Was really bad, she lost the baby and had broken bones, antibiotics not working, multiple operations ... we've been praying and hoping for a miracle. She passed away this morning. I don't know how to feel. Please pray for my friend and her and his family as they go through this. Thank you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

topsyturvy86 said:


> The unpredictability of life is mind boggling. My friend's wife got pregnant a few months ago. They're both in their 30's and it's the first. All excitement and congratulations, a big high! She had a car accident last week. Was really bad, she lost the baby and had broken bones, antibiotics not working, multiple operations ... we've been praying and hoping for a miracle. She passed away this morning. I don't know how to feel. Please pray for my friend and her and his family as they go through this. Thank you.


 


I will keep you and your friends in prayer..Lord I know that your will always works out for the good of those who love you..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Thank you Lord for loving me and blessing me ALWAYS, no matter what!

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Jesus at Christmas time!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you Lord for loving me and blessing me ALWAYS, no matter what!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Jesus at Christmas time!!!


 
Merry Christmas Lovely One.   Merry, Merry Christmas to you and Pastor 'A', whom I love dearly... the two of you.   

_Happy ?Birthday Jesus" _

_All the tinsel and lights _
_and the presents are nice,_

_but _

_the Real Gift is 'You'... _

_It's all about you, Jesus...._

_Yes, Lord..._

_It's all about you.  _

_and we love you....Lord_

_Yes we do.  _

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQyXWllz5Ao&feature=related


----------



## Shimmie

topsyturvy86 said:


> The unpredictability of life is mind boggling. My friend's wife got pregnant a few months ago. They're both in their 30's and it's the first. All excitement and congratulations, a big high! She had a car accident last week. Was really bad, she lost the baby and had broken bones, antibiotics not working, multiple operations ... we've been praying and hoping for a miracle. She passed away this morning. I don't know how to feel.
> 
> Please pray for my friend and her and his family as they go through this. Thank you.


 
My dear I will most indeed pray for your friend.   In love,  in Jesus' Name, Amen.   God bless you for being such a faithful friend.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

amazing said:


> Lord, please have mercy on me. Have mercy on my tongue.
> Yall, my mouth has been my weakness. When i get mad, i go off at the mouth and everytime i do it, i think to myself two things:
> -wow, this is not like me, and
> -wow, it's getting worst.
> 
> I dunno, but i just pray that by the grace of God, I can control my mouth much better than what i've been doing lately.


 
Here's sweetheart, from the word of God for you to pray.   Also God is well pleased that you have allowed Him to make you 'aware', for it shows to Him that you are listening to His voice and that you care. 

In Psalm 19, the Word of God says, that there is no speech nor language whose speech is not heard.     More than the words of anger, God has heard your words of regret and repentance and your words of desire to change.  

Therefore in Psalm 19:12-14

_12 Who can understand his errors? cleanse thou me from secret faults. 
_
_13 Keep back thy servant also from presumptuous sins; let them not have dominion over me: then shall I be upright, and I shall be innocent from the great transgression. 
_
_14 *Let the words of my mouth* and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer. _
_--------------_

Amazing, allow the Lord to change the meditation of your heart.  To remove the anger and unforgiveness, the sensitivity to 'offense', for offensive is the catalyst for defense and often defense is a heated flare.  

You're not the only one who has taken off in heated words.  Remember the number of times Moses became angry with the children of Isreal?   He actually broke a rock, he was so angry with them.  Yet He was still a man of God's heart and trust.     

You may need to 'remove' yourself from those who pull your trigger.   Just for a while at least until you are able to flow in your glow of peace with them.  

*Amazing*, no matter what, always remember that you truly are 'amazing' and you are a precious child of God and He sees you as love and as gentle.   Allow what God sees in you to flow and overflow that which does not make you happy.   

God bless you, Amazing Angel.  God is very proud of you, His daughter.  :Rose:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is going to disappear for a while and feel its time to not blog about my thoughts and just find ways to deal IRL..Lord help me as I branch out of being on this lovely site.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you Lord for loving me and blessing me ALWAYS, no matter what!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Jesus at Christmas time!!!


 
Thank you! 

I wish everyone a Merry Christmas as well. I hope we all extend Jesus' Love and Joy from one heart to another with our family, friends, and love ones.

~God Bless


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Holidays (Merry Christmas, Happy New Year's)

I'm sad that all the extra church gatherings are suspended until the new year because of the holidays.  I love meeting up with the body for bible study and my disciple meetings to engage in the Lord with others. I feel like I'm not getting that extra Jesus kick I get when I worship with others and learn from them.  Well Lord its you and me only this week and next.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

PinkPebbles said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wish everyone a Merry Christmas as well. I hope we all extend Jesus' Love and Joy from one heart to another with our family, friends, and love ones.
> 
> ~God Bless


You are more than welcome, my sister in the Lord!!! Amen and amen!!! 



Shimmie said:


> Merry Christmas Lovely One.   Merry, Merry Christmas to you and Pastor 'A', whom I love dearly... the two of you.
> 
> _Happy ?Birthday Jesus" _
> 
> _All the tinsel and lights _
> _and the presents are nice,_
> 
> _but _
> 
> _the Real Gift is 'You'... _
> 
> _It's all about you, Jesus...._
> 
> _Yes, Lord..._
> 
> _It's all about you.  _
> 
> _and we love you....Lord_
> 
> _Yes we do.  _
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQyXWllz5Ao&feature=related


Thank you so much my loving, sweet sister!  You are a gift to me from the Lord.  I'm so grateful and thankful to Him for knitting our hearts together in love.

May you have a wonderful Christmas with mom...give her a big hug  and a big kiss  from me and Pastor A.!

Love you!!!


----------



## Chrissy811

I'm taking authority over this situation....right now!


----------



## discobiscuits

[rant]

i will be so happy when CHRIST-mass-consumption season is over. what in the world does a tree, going in debt to buy gifts, running around all over the place, santa (or move the n and get satan) etc have to do with the birth of my Lord and Savior Jesus the Christ? wait, i answered my own question: all of that IS of the world/worldly. 

i can't wait for all the X-mas trees (x b/c they have nothing to do with Christ) and decorations and reindeer and santas and all that other crap comes down.

*sigh* next year i'm going away from the day before thanksgiving till jan 2nd. 

now i just have to get through the bastardization of Easter with all the bunnies and the eggs they don't lay but hide as if _that_ is the correct way to observe and celebrate the resurrection of my Lord Christ.

i am in this world but not of this world. i will not allow anyone to tell me it is okay to have a christmas tree in my home or in the lobby of the same church that serves communion and praises the name of Jesus or tell me it is celebrating His birth when NONE of it has a thing to do with Christ.


[/RANT]


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Life is what you make it!  It's so important to keep your eyes on doing the Lord's work, and not on man...man will always fail you, Jesus will never fail you!

PRAISE THE NAME OF THE LORD....PRAISE HIS HOLY NAME!!!

_Father,
Thank you for always causing me to triumph in Jesus Christ!  Thank you that I am always learning and I'm growing daily because of being in your presence.  It's so good to be in your presence, Lord!  In Jesus name, amen!_


----------



## Shimmie

1star said:


> [rant]
> 
> i will be so happy when CHRIST-mass-consumption season is over. what in the world does a tree, going in debt to buy gifts, running around all over the place, santa (or move the n and get satan) etc have to do with the birth of my Lord and Savior Jesus the Christ? wait, i answered my own question: all of that IS of the world/worldly.
> 
> i can't wait for all the X-mas trees (x b/c they have nothing to do with Christ) and decorations and reindeer and santas and all that other crap comes down.
> 
> *sigh* next year i'm going away from the day before thanksgiving till jan 2nd.
> 
> now i just have to get through the bastardization of Easter with all the bunnies and the eggs they don't lay but hide as if _that_ is the correct way to observe and celebrate the resurrection of my Lord Christ.
> 
> i am in this world but not of this world. i will not allow anyone to tell me it is okay to have a christmas tree in my home or in the lobby of the same church that serves communion and praises the name of Jesus or tell me it is celebrating His birth when NONE of it has a thing to do with Christ.
> 
> 
> [/RANT]


 
But.... but ... you got a 'troll' in your siggy that looks like an elf.   


And a drink ......  


I love you 5 Stars   You're still my girl.   

Sweetie just enjoy what Christmas means to 'You' and not what it means to others.  Don't drop off of the planet just because of what others celebrate.   This world will always be 'diverse'... and quite 'diversely' in abundance.   

Let it go and let it flow 'Your Way'.  As long as you are celebrating what Jesus means to you in your heart than that's really all that matters.  

As you can see, I'm not letting anyone's objections and personal decisions stop me from enjoying one of the most beautiful times of life.  Celebrating the most beautiful birth that has ever come forth.  Our Lord and Saviour.  Christ who is truly born which is evidence of His presence in earth.  For a live birth is the only 'legal' entry to enter into the earth realm.    

His birth made Him 'Human' just like us, which therefore enabled Him to be the sacrifice for our sins and our Saviour.   Neither an animal (bulls, goats, lambs, nor a plant (as Cain gave in disobedience), would do.   It has to be a human without spot or blemish and He had to be born just as we in order to be whom we call our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.   

So...for those who are in the midst of folly, who celebrate Him not, but are lost in the mass of crowds, and shopping sprees... praise God instead that you are among those who bow before Him on bended knees, thankful for all He represents to each of us, who love Him, just like you.  

 

Bless you 5 Stars...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Life is what you make it! It's so important to keep your eyes on doing the Lord's work, and not on man...man will always fail you, Jesus will never fail you!
> 
> PRAISE THE NAME OF THE LORD....PRAISE HIS HOLY NAME!!!
> 
> _Father,_
> _Thank you for always causing me to triumph in Jesus Christ! Thank you that I am always learning and I'm growing daily because of being in your presence. It's so good to be in your presence, Lord! In Jesus name, amen!_


 
Good Word, Precious Wavy.  Good Word!      Indeed Praise Him!   

Life truly is what we allow ourselves to make it.   It truly is.  :Rose:


----------



## discobiscuits

Hey Shimmie. There is a point to my siggy  people who know will get my siggy. (gotta read below the pic)

IMO Christmas as celebrated in Western culture is bogus. If it were focused on something othr than heaping material things to satisfy the lust of the eye and the lust of the flesh then maybe it would not be so bad. What (in the world) does a decorated evergreen tree have to do with the birth of the saviour of the world?  I don't think they have those in mangers. The gifts he was given all had a purpose & represented who He is. One reperesents his kingship, one His priesthood or as the propitiate and the other his death. 

Ppl have turned this functional and purposeful gift giving into a flesh filling. There is no giving with purpose. Giving to the poor or less fortunate is also not what it is about as we are to do that all the time not just in celebration of His birth. 

 The birth of Christ is not bogus. There are better more appropriate ways of recognizing and celebrating it should one choose to do so.


ETA: Shimmie, I feel a name change coming. I think the fun & novelty of 1star has worn off for me


----------



## Shimmie

1star said:


> Hey Shimmie. There is a point to my siggy  people who know will get my siggy. (gotta read below the pic)
> 
> IMO Christmas as celebrated in Western culture is bogus. If it were focused on something othr than heaping material things to satisfy the lust of the eye and the lust of the flesh then maybe it would not be so bad. What (in the world) does a decorated evergreen tree have to do with the birth of the saviour of the world? I don't think they have those in mangers. The gifts he was given all had a purpose & represented who He is. One reperesents his kingship, one His priesthood or as the propitiate and the other his death.
> 
> Ppl have turned this functional and purposeful gift giving into a flesh filling. There is no giving with purpose. Giving to the poor or less fortunate is also not what it is about as we are to do that all the time not just in celebration of His birth.
> 
> The birth of Christ is not bogus. There are better more appropriate ways of recognizing and celebrating it should one choose to do so.
> 
> 
> ETA: Shimmie, I feel a name change coming. I think the fun & novelty of 1star has worn off for me


I hear you, sweetie.   

Whatever your name change, always remember I consider you a 5 Star gift and rating and not just 1.  

_Feliz Navidad_ ... and I mean it withall of my heart.


----------



## Shimmie

Fallen Angel said:


> Is going to disappear for a while and feel its time to not blog about my thoughts and just find ways to deal IRL..Lord help me as I branch out of being on this lovely site.


 
  You are an 'Angel' _falling_ into the arms of God who loves to embrace you deep in His heart.  Your time with Him will not be in vain.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I will not look to the left nor to the right but I will look toward the hills from whence cometh my help. My help cometh from the Lord. The maker of heaven and earth.*


----------



## Renewed1

I feel this overwhelming drive in 2010; it's like I need to bulldoze anything that comes in my way. I mean it's a bubbling - building - drive.  Can't explain it.  But I know this...the devil better move out of my way; because I AM TIRED OF HIM!!!

But really can't explain the feeling...oh well.


----------



## Laela

*AMEN!!!*

I feel you...


Changed said:


> I feel this overwhelming drive in 2010; it's like I need to bulldoze anything that comes in my way. I mean it's a bubbling - building - drive.  Can't explain it.  But I know this...the devil better move out of my way; because I AM TIRED OF HIM!!!
> 
> But really can't explain the feeling...oh well.


----------



## BrandNew

God showed up and showed out in 2009 . Even when things weren't going smoothly in my life, I still had such peace. I can't even begin to explain it! This year I wanted more out of my walk with Christ. I wanted to go to a higher level. I didn't want to get comfortable. God revealed some things to me this year that truly changed my life. 
My prayer life was lacking but I made a committment with a group of friends and we met daily to pray and I began fasting. I have seen the power of prayer in my life and others. 
As I grew in Christ daily, he showed me more and more of my darkness. God began to show me where I needed to be forgiven and the direction in which I needed to go. I got so many revelations and matured in my relationship with Christ. I desire to be a true follower of Christ. Speak Lord, your servant is listening!


----------



## topsyturvy86

Fallen Angel said:


> I will keep you and your friends in prayer..Lord I know that your will always works out for the good of those who love you..


 


Shimmie said:


> My dear I will most indeed pray for your friend. In love, in Jesus' Name, Amen. God bless you for being such a faithful friend. :Rose:


 
Thank you Fallen Anglel , Thank you Shimmie . God bless you both! xx


My scripture for today: 2 Timothy 1:7 *"*For God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of power and of love and of a sound mind". Fear shall not make itself at home in my heart in Jesus's name. Amen!


----------



## Renewed1

All this month, I've been hearing one song in my head non-stop....Isreal Houghton, LORD OF THE BREAKTHROUGH.....I've been hearing this song the closer we come to the end of this year 2009.  

Although, 2009 was a litle of a struggle for me, it's been better than years past.  

But I feel 2010 is going to be a year of BREAKTHROUGHS........It's going to be interesting....I can't wait to hear the reports of God's people.


----------



## Amerie123

Shimmie said:


> Here's sweetheart, from the word of God for you to pray. Also God is well pleased that you have allowed Him to make you 'aware', for it shows to Him that you are listening to His voice and that you care.
> 
> In Psalm 19, the Word of God says, that there is no speech nor language whose speech is not heard. More than the words of anger, God has heard your words of regret and repentance and your words of desire to change.
> 
> Therefore in Psalm 19:12-14
> 
> _12 Who can understand his errors? cleanse thou me from secret faults. _
> 
> _13 Keep back thy servant also from presumptuous sins; let them not have dominion over me: then shall I be upright, and I shall be innocent from the great transgression. _
> 
> _14 *Let the words of my mouth* and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer. _
> _--------------_
> 
> Amazing, allow the Lord to change the meditation of your heart. To remove the anger and unforgiveness, the sensitivity to 'offense', for offensive is the catalyst for defense and often defense is a heated flare.
> 
> You're not the only one who has taken off in heated words. Remember the number of times Moses became angry with the children of Isreal? He actually broke a rock, he was so angry with them. Yet He was still a man of God's heart and trust.
> 
> You may need to 'remove' yourself from those who pull your trigger. Just for a while at least until you are able to flow in your glow of peace with them.
> 
> *Amazing*, no matter what, always remember that you truly are 'amazing' and you are a precious child of God and He sees you as love and as gentle. Allow what God sees in you to flow and overflow that which does not make you happy.
> 
> God bless you, Amazing Angel. God is very proud of you, His daughter. :Rose:


 
I just want to say THANK YOU soo much for this. Although I don't post much here, I lurk a lot on the CF, and i've gained soo much. 
Anyways, thanks again for this post Shimmie, this has made my day


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is so happy about my new job..its a blessing for me..its not stuffy,strick,or unethical..and there is no pressure of men here at all..a bunch of queens..but I can be me and not get looked at funny..I love it..I wake up happy to go to work..I have only had that once and i messed it up by lieing about my references..and quit out of fear I would be expoused..this job I did everything right and Im soo happy..


----------

